#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-16
<bretth> how do i catch the event when the user clicks on my appindicator?
<dholbach> good morning
<bretth> seems like there are no signals for appindicator
<bretth> so to catch the show event, i should listen to the 'map' of the menu inside the appindicator.
<bretth> dholbach, do you know how i can catch the signal when the user clicks my appindicator?
<bretth> watching the 'map' signal on the menu is not working.
<dholbach> bretth, I'm afraid I don't
<dholbach> mhall119 or tremolux might know, but they're both in the US, so likely sleeping right now
<bretth> no good for us in asia.
<dholbach> of course there's more people who know this, but these are the folks I just found in the channel list
<dholbach> you could try #ubuntu-desktop too
<bretth> ubuntu is lacking polish, how could this be? https://bugs.launchpad.net/screenlets/+bug/522152
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 522152 in libappindicator "indicator-application does not send signals when a menu is shown/hidden" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dholbach> bretth, it's open-source - I'm sure they'd welcome a fix
<dholbach> hey aquarius, dpm
<dholbach> maybe you can help bretth?
<dholbach> <bretth> seems like there are no signals for appindicator
<dholbach>  so to catch the show event, i should listen to the 'map' of the menu inside the appindicator.
<dholbach> <bretth> dholbach, do you know how i can catch the signal when the user clicks my appindicator?
<aquarius> hrm. I didn't know that your app *could* react to the menu being shown (can I ask why if needs to?)
<aquarius> (er, why *it* needs to)
<bretth> aquarius, i want to fill it with dynamic data
<dpm> bretth, I'm lacking a bit of context, but have you had a look at the code samples on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/
<aquarius> bretth, and you don't want to update the menu when the data changes?
<bretth> i only want to update the menu if its shown, because there might be alot of updates.
<aquarius> k
<aquarius> hrm. Am trying to work out which other indicators might do this, to serve as an example.
<aquarius> the weather indicator, perhaps?
<aquarius> ah, no, the weather indicator refreshes in the background.
<aquarius> and you can't connect to your menu's map signal because it's not actually *your* menu that's being mapped, it's dbusmenu's copy of your menu, and dbusmenu doesn't send the map signal back to you (I've just
<aquarius> ...tried it)
<Phoenix87> bretth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/522152
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 522152 in libappindicator "indicator-application does not send signals when a menu is shown/hidden" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/screenlets/+bug/522152 is relevant here, I think; it's marked as "wishlist
<aquarius> heh, Phoenix87 is faster than I :)
<Phoenix87> eheh
<Phoenix87> bretth: did you try connecting to the menu's draw signal?
<bretth> Phoenix87, yes
<Phoenix87> hmm
<bretth> i tried them all, 'map' 'map-event', 'expose', 'realize'
<Phoenix87> bretth: so i guess the indicator is not handling all the signals :\
<Phoenix87> bretth: did you try the same on child items?
<bretth> not yet, i'm trying that next
<Phoenix87> ok
<davidcalle> dpm, hey
<Phoenix87> bretth: if that fails too you could create a timer thread that checks the visibility of the menu at regular intervals, though this might waste resources unnecessarily :\
<bretth> might waste?
<dpm> morning davidcalle
<bretth> it will waste.
<aquarius> bretth, I imagine that dholbach has already told you this, but the person to talk to is tedg, who will be around in six hours or so
<Phoenix87> bretth: well you basically have a loop that checks the widget status every, say, 1 millisecond
<davidcalle> dpm, morning, do you know if .extras packages use the myapps description? I believe you told me they did, but apparently they still don't.
<bretth> ok, i'll talk to tedg later.
<aquarius> bah, don't spin your app every millisecond. I have a battery here :) bretth is already wise enough to not do that :)
<dpm> davidcalle, I'm not sure if it was me who told you, but I believe they don't - they use the description in debian/control, only commercial apps in private PPAs use the myapps description, afaik. But mvo can probably confirm that.
<davidcalle> dpm, thanks
<dpm> np
<mister> Is it possible to dynamically update label of a menu item in appindicator?
<mister> Is it possible to dynamically update label of a menu item in appindicator?
<mhall119> bretth: AFAIK the only signals you can listen to are the MeniItem's "item-activate" signals
<mhall119> or the "scroll-event" signal from the indicator itself
<mhall119> but nothing on clicking the indicator
<bretth> mhall119, i have a workaround, listen to 'activate' on a submenu
<bretth> not quite what i wanted, but it works, although not well.
<bretth> problem is two 'activate' events will arrive for each mouse over, so now i have to use a timer to filter the 2nd one out.
<hakermania> Hey guys. I just received an email saying that my application needs more information. It says: 'Please respond to this request from our approval team, and then resubmit your application' What does it mean "from out approval team"?
<hakermania> Just add it as a comment while resubmitting the application in the field that it has there?
<hakermania> Hmm... Got it
<hakermania> You just have to go back to your application, add a comment there and resubmit, after uploading another ppa
<hakermania> Bye :D
<luke__> I've made an app using python and I need to run a command when the app installs, how should I do this?
<mhall119> luke__: debian/postinst
<mhall119> but that's frowned upon
<mhall119> what do you need to run on install?
<luke__> 'sudo pip install pisa' when I was trying to get the module to install when I was developing, that was what did it, I couldn't apt-get isntall anything that would work.
<mhall119> if you need another package installed, put it in the "Depends:
<mhall119> if you need another package installed, put it in the "Depends:" line of your debian/control file
<mhall119> if it's not in a debian package, but it is in pypi, you'll need to convert it into a .deb package and submit it with your app, otherwise include it in your app's sourcecode
<luke__> Right, but is there a way to specify a pip package?
<mhall119> as it is, I see python-pisa in the Precise archives, can you use that?
<mhall119> no, you can only specify .deb packages
<luke__> I think I tried that and it didn't work, but I'll give it a go.
<mhall119> do you know what version of pisa you need?
<luke__> No, I don't. I tried installing python-pisa but I don't know what I would need to import. I tried import pisa but that gave an import error.
<mhall119> luke__: try "from sx import pisa3"
<luke__> Thanks, that seems to be working.
<Phoenix87> is it possible to prevent a GtkPaned from resizing?
<Phoenix87> I mean to keep it locked according to the status of, say, a ToggleButton
<mhall119> Phoenix87: that's a good question for askubuntu.com
<mhall119> use the application-development tag
<Phoenix87> mhall119: cheers :)
<Phoenix87> mhall119: I kind of figured that out. Shall I nonetheless post the question and answer it?
<mhall119> Phoenix87: it would certainly be helpful to other developers, so yes if you don't mind
<Phoenix87> mhall119: ok
<Phoenix87> mhall119: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164468/how-to-prevent-the-handle-of-a-gtkpaned-from-being-moved/164469#164469
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-17
<mpt> mhall119, how can I tell whether appshowdowninstall.sh is doing anything or whether it's stuck? :-)
<dholbach> mpt, tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log might say something or one of the apt logs
<dholbach> without having looked at the script I assume it's the script which installs all the packages from the app showdown :)
<mpt> dholbach, sure is. :-)
<mpt> Ok, now it's printing stuff at the console ... it wasn't for a few minutes
<dholbach> ah cool
<dholbach> have fun reviewing the apps :)
<dpm> mpt, yeah, it takes a while to install all packages on a VM...
<bretth> is there no way to catch a right click event on a gtk.MenuItem in my appindicator?
<mpt> "Software index is broken - It is impossible to install or remove any software"
<mpt> Well, that's encouraging :-]
<dpm> achuni, mvo, mhall119, call in ~3 min?
<achuni> dpm: sounds good, hangout?
<dpm> yeah
<mvo> yes
<dpm> achuni, mvo, mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c707bcc61a831c9c8c9cb34512c408b6dddff16e?authuser=0&hl=ca#
<dpm> mhall119, ^
<LambdaDusk> hi, I am trying to develop some graphics app, and somehow I get errors when trying to open a window with GLFW and GLUT... GLFW tells me nothing, but GLUT says something about a framebuffer missing
<Phoenix87> when I call get_name on a widget, say a button, created with glade, i get GtkButton instead of the name I gave it in glade
<Phoenix87> Is there a specific reason for this Glade behavior? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8263756/gtkbuilder-and-names
<Phoenix87> this would make css styling a bit painful, althouh in python this can be solved in just one line, namely for widget in self.ui._widget_dict: self.ui._widget_dict[widget].set_name(widget)
<mhall119> Phoenix87: no idea why they did that
<glink> hi, i submited an app to the showdown and it didn't  build in launchpad, fixed that but some one couldn’t build it again after the fix(install of precise proposed updates) can someone help me?
<dpm> glink, can you be more detailed? Which app is it? How did the build fail?
<Phoenix87> mhall119: I believe that if they decided this there must be a reason and therefore it is probably not a good idea to change the "name" property, although I don't see why this should cause any problems. So you think it's OK to change the "name" property like I did?
<glink> my app is Src Install, here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1301/ and failed here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089412/ as i am a complete noob at this i really need help so i can learn :D
<glink> it was Mr Daniel Holbach that tryed to build and couldn't, so he warned me
<mhall119> Phoenix87: I don't know enough about Gtk and GtkBuilder to say
<Phoenix87> mhall119: oh ok, thank you anyway :)
<Phoenix87> maybe i can post a new question on askubuntu
<mhall119> glink: where's your main code branch?
<glink> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/~fernandofreamunde/+archive/srcinstall this?
<glink> im really noob to all this :s
<mhall119> glink: do you have a bzr branch?
<glink> but i'm doing my best to learn as much as possible
<mhall119> looks like it
<glink> porpably
<glink> i done this with quickly
<glink> how can i cask quickly what or where is my branch? :P
<glink> *ask
<mhall119> glink: what's going on with the config() method in SrcInstallWindow.py?
<mhall119> glink: I ran "bzr branch lp:src-install" to get it
<mhall119> you can run "bzr info" from your project directory to get the full branch location
<glink> ok
<glink> thks
<mhall119> glink: your problem is on line 147 of SrcInstallWindow.py
<glink> in config i it installs the packages that this page(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo) suggests
<mhall119> you're calling config() as part of the class definition, which means it's being called when setup.py is trying to build a package for your app, and when that fails the build fails
<glink> i will see if i can fix it thanks
<glink> and how can i make it run automaticaly?
<mhall119> when do you want it run?
<glink> every time in the launch of the app
<glink> i dont know how exactly  verify if a package is installed on the system
<mhall119> then put it in the main() function in src_install/__init__.py, before Gtk.main() is called
<glink> ok
<mhall119> if you need a package installed on the system, you just put it in the debian/control files
<glink> then how do i update the app
<mhall119> or run "quickly configure dependencies"
<mhall119> what do you mean update the app?
<glink> so the fix is implemented lol
<mhall119> I still don't follow, what fix?
<glink> it is not building so i have to 'fix' it.. thats what i mean
<glink> so i change the code what command doi use to update the ppa so that people can build the app
<mhall119> oh, you just run "bzr commit" to save the changes to your bzr branch, then "bzr push" to send the changes to the branch on Launchpad, then let the reviewers know the fix is there
<glink> english is not my native laguage sorry for the mess :P
<mhall119> "quickly share" will create a new version and send it to your PPA
<mhall119> no worries
<glink> ok
<glink> i will make it
<glink> is it going to mess with  my showdown submission?
<mhall119> nope,your showdown submission is based on what was already in your PPA
<glink> ok so this isn't cheating right? :)
<mhall119> nope
<glink> :D thanks
<glink> mhall119: i ran "quickly configure dependencies" i put the dependencies on one line separated by ',' is it how i should do?
<mhall119> glink: that's fine
<glink> ok then i saved and closed every thing and ran "bzr commit"
<glink> and it is ignoring the file with the dependencis is it ok?
<mhall119> which file?
<mhall119> the one it pulled up when you ran "configure dependencies"?
<glink> tmpCtGc9e
<glink> yess
<mhall119> yeah, that's just a temporary one
<mhall119> it should have put the dependencies into the .quickly file
<glink> ok then no problem in saving
<glink> when i closed the tab on gedit?
<mhall119> as long as you saved it before closing it
<glink> yes of course :)
<mhall119> IIRC, quickly creates an empty temporary file, opens it for you to put your dependencies in, then when you save and close gedit it reads the contents of the file and puts them into a single line in .quickly
<glink> this nano thing is weard :x
<mhall119> yeah, I'm more of a vim person
<glink> 'm a gedit person XD
<glink> am i suposed to give a name to the nano editor after saving or there is an expecific name to give
<glink> ?
<mhall119> the one it has is fine, just "ctrl-o" to save and "ctrl-x" to exit, IIRC
<Phoenix87> mhall119: I asked about dependencies during one of the very first hangouts about the contest, and that procedure didn't actually work
<Phoenix87> when the temp file was saved and closed, the dependency field in .quickly wasn't update
<mhall119> I just tried it with quickly 12.04 and it worked
<mhall119> tried it on src-install in fact
<Phoenix87> mhall119: oh ok, sorry then. Maybe this has been fixed in the meantime
<glink> why is the "bzr push" saying that there were no changes?
<Phoenix87> glink: did you use quickly save already?
<glink> it says tags
<glink> no
<glink> lol
<glink> ah done sometimes i am as stupid as a rock
<dpm> Phoenix87, that is still a bug afaik, but it only gets triggered if you've got another instance of gedit (or the editor you're using to edit the dependencies) open
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quickly/+bug/950074
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 950074 in quickly ""quickly configure dependencies" fails when gedit is running" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<glink> i still had the gedit open
<Phoenix87> dpm: oh i see
<Phoenix87> weird though :\
<glink> when i added the dependencies
<mhall119> glink: "grep dependencies .quickly" and see what that prints out
<glink> nothing :)
<mhall119> in the root of your project?
<glink> repeating all :)
<glink> y
<mhall119> then it didn't work
<mhall119> :(
<glink> np at least o know what to do now :D
<glink> 'dependencies = build-essential, automake, checkinstall' <- working now
<mhall119> cool
<glink> one month ago i would neve imagine that i would be publishing an app, now i am fixing my app :D
<glink> *never
<dpm> that's awesome :)
<glink> :) done my best, and still doing
<glink> thank you all for the help and support i will be back soon with another project or the next version of this one lol XD
<dpm> nice
<Phoenix87> the poppler python binding has a #include <pygtk/pygtk.h> that conflicts with pygobject. How can I solve this?
<Phoenix87> hmm from gi.repository import Poppler might be the solution
<mhall119> yeah, if there's a Gir binding for poppler, that would work
<Phoenix87> does anybody know what is wrong with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1097296/?
<Phoenix87> the isinstance should give True, and a should have a method called my_method
<aquarius> who do I poke about quickly stuff? mhall119 is that you? or mterry? :)
<mterry> aquarius, maybe me?
<aquarius> mterry, in precise... quickly create ubuntu-application thingy; cd thingy; nosetests ... two failed tests. :)
<aquarius> I haven't even *done* anything :)
<mterry> aquarius, :(
<aquarius> mterry, am confused, on the grounds that I can't imagine you guys would have shipped the main template with one test in it and that test fails, so I'm wondering what I've done wrong!
<mterry> aquarius, I wouldn't put it past us to make that mistake
<mterry> aquarius, I'm not on precise now, can you pastebin the output?
<aquarius> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097365/
<aquarius> one seems to assume that pylint is installed, when it isn't (missing dependency for the ubuntu-application template, perhaps?) and the other... looks like it's checking one list against another, and one was changed but the other wasn't...
<aquarius> but I don't get how that could have made it into the distro -- I thought everything got its tests run automatically by the build daemons these days?
<mterry> aquarius, right on the pylint one
<mterry> aquarius, and agreed on the second.  doesn't seem to have that particular problem in quantal.  Looks familiar, like something I've fixed this cycle
<aquarius> ah, cool, so I'm just being punished for not running Q again ;-)
 * aquarius stands tall for the no upgrading until beta 2 policy :P
<mterry> aquarius, this is separate.  This is a test inside a project we create.  So quickly may not have an integration test that checks to make sure there are no errors in created projects (which it should)
<aquarius> ah, I figured you created a project and ran its tests as part of the integration test. Want me to file a bug suggesting htat?
<mterry> aquarius, and quickly's tests aren't actually run during build right now
<mterry> aquarius, sure
<mterry> (though they are run as part of the manual tests we do before upload)
<Phoenix87> How come that the instance of Window has methods that Gtk.Window doesn't have, like finish_initializing and the signal handlers? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1097414/
<aquarius> Phoenix87, that Window is a subclass of Gtk.Window which adds new methods. What you're looking at there is a class definition, which inherits from Gtk.Window and then adds an extra method -- finish_initializing
<Phoenix87> aquarius: yeah i figured that out. I just needed to manually add a few lines in the xml file produced by glade
<aquarius> mterry, er, where does quickly create get its list of templates from? I've just installed the ubuntu community quickly templates, but quickly create doesn't know abou tthem :(
<aquarius> do I have to tell it to refresh or something?
<aquarius> aargh.
<aquarius> "quickly help create" says "Candidate templates are: ubuntu-application, ubuntu-application-qtquick, ubuntu-cli, ubuntu-flash-game" but "quickly create ubuntu-application-qtquick bookpile" says "ERROR: No template specified for command create"
<aquarius> and "quickly commands" lists it too!
 * aquarius bangs head against wall
<guinea-pig> poor wall
<aquarius> guinea-pig, it's dealt with me being frustrated before :)
<guinea-pig> aquarius:
<aquarius> ahaha!
<aquarius> victory!
<guinea-pig> you're using qtquick template. it needs qt-template
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly-community-templates/+bug/1021255
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021255 in quickly-community-templates "Can install, but can't use?" [Medium,Triaged]
 * aquarius affects-me's the bug :)
<guinea-pig> if i'm reading the code right, qtquick-template should depend on qt-template (and also on ubuntu-application-templates) since it inherits rules from both of those.
<mterry> aquarius, it doesn't install them to /usr/share/quickly/templates/
<mterry> ?
<guinea-pig> mterry! small world
<mterry> guinea-pig, hello
<aquarius> mterry, aha, have discovered that there's a missing dependency, and there's already a bug for it, so sorry for hassling you :)
<aquarius> irc needs a way to unping people.
<Phoenix87> I have a GtkAction in the glade of the main window and when I launch the app the action is triggered :\
<Phoenix87> night!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-18
<mhall119> aquarius: so are you all sorted out regarding quickly?
<aquarius> mhall119, I am indeed
<mhall119> cool
<Hoyt> hi, anyone mind review this app: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1265/
<Hoyt> And https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1164/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-19
<Marujo_> alguem que fala português aqui?
<dpm> morning everyone
<tomreyn> how do i reliably determine the OS architecture (and not the machine architecture) on Ubuntu and ideally generically on other linuxes, too?  uname -m or uname -i or arch or...?
<dpm> tomreyn, if you are using python, you can use os.name and platform.system() -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1854/python-what-os-am-i-running-on
<tomreyn> dpm: using plain shell there
<tomreyn> i guess i should have said so
<tomreyn> i ended up with "uname -m", apparently that'S the same thing 'arch' prints out and i hope that's indeed the OS architecture (and not the hardware architecture)
<jml> heey
<jml> what do I install to get a recent jdk?
<Phoenix87> hallo
<Phoenix87> i cannot find anything about glade catalog and custom signals for custom widgets
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-20
<dpm> good morning
<johhnn> hello, in my app the indicator does not show on top panel when running the app as root? how to solve this?
<newUSR> hi all
<newUSR> have a question about organization of my app
<newUSR> i've used quickly to create main layout
<newUSR> now i want to add openGL window using gtkglext
<newUSR> that openGL should be packed into preconstructed widget that i created in glade
<newUSR> where should i do this?in main()?
<newUSR> i really want to keep my app extensible and easy to upgrade
<newUSR> .../correct
<newUSR> any good suggestion is welcome...tnx
<nandersson> Hi, where do I put my app.desktop-file when I package my .deb? I have had a look at the gnome-games packages for guidance but I couldnt find them. I looked in debian/ for .desktop-files but couldnt find any.
<nandersson> Just found it in data/ thanks anyway :)
<nandersson> One thing I am not clear about though is why an underline proceeds Name and Comment in gnomine.desktop.in.in:
<nandersson> [Desktop Entry]_Name=Mines_Comment=Clear hidden mines from a minefield Exec=/usr/games/gnomine
<dpm> nandersson, it is so that it can be marked for translation
<dpm> if you leave out that underscore in the .in file, the name and comment will always be in English
<nandersson> dpm, Ah, okey. Thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-15
<Max_Tither> > Hello, I have a qt question for playing an online audio stream using the ubuntu sdk
<Max_Tither>  Is there anyone who could assist me?
<Max_Tither>  Does qml out of the box support playing the stream, or do I have to add the c++ module?
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu> How to write cloud-specific application upon ubuntu cloud infrastructure? | http://askubuntu.com/q/320205
<dpm> morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Get Out of the Dog House Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: hey, I’m trying to debug an issue in the notes-app, can you explain what exactly happens when the OSK is swiped away while a QML item has active focus?
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: it removed focus from the item
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: so basically it just does "item.focus = false", right?
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: inputItem->setFocus(false);
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: ok, thanks
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: while we probably should use the runtime-property system of Qt
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | Mon 16th July is Calculator App HackDay! http://bit.ly/1agnlBJ | Calculator App Bugs: http://bit.ly/1dziMSW | Calculator App Blueprint: http://bit.ly/11Q8RIB
<Laney> monday 16th july?
<timp> Laney: planning ahead for 2018 :)
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: could you please have a look at bug #1201400 and advise?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201400 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swiping away the OSK doesn’t remove focus from the current TextField/TextArea" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201400
<dpm> hi gusch, when you've got some time, do you think you could look at some of the merge proposals from the Weather guys? -> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+activereviews
<gusch> dpm: ok - I put it on my list
<dpm> thanks!
<renato> timp, Kaleo , I am having problems with the page stack element, I am not sure if is a bug on page stack or if I am doing something wrong
<renato> timp, Kaleo the problem is that: I have a listview in my first page, then you can scroll the list and click into a item, this will cause a page.push with a new page
<renato> after that the user can pop the page and go back to the listview, but the problem is that the list view is not scrolled to the last position anymore
<renato> it resets to the top
<renato> timp, Kaleo , any idea what is happening ?
<timp> renato: hmm. I wonder whether the initial page is destroyed and re-created by the stack
<timp> renato: the initial page, do you create it as a Page somewhere, or is it a Component?
<renato> timp, is a qml file: pageStack.push(Qt.resolvedUrl("../ContactEdit/ContactEditor.qml"),
<renato>                                    {model: contactsModel, contact: newContact})
<renato> timp, I will try reproduce the problem is a small example
<renato> maybe I am doing something wrong
<timp> renato: I think you are doing it correct.
<timp> renato: one sec, let me check something
<timp> renato: if you pass the page by url, it is destroyed when it is not active, and re-created when it becomes active again.
<renato> timp, why?
<timp> renato: you can try to add a ContactEditor { id: editor; visible: false } somewhere, and have a pageStack.push(editor) instead. Then it should not be destroyed when you push a new page
<renato> timp, this is so much memory consume :D
<timp> renato: there is some code there that used to be used in Tabs as well as PageStack, but not anymore.
<timp> renato: I think it makes sense now only to destroy that page when it is popped, not when another is pushed
<timp> need to give it a bit more thought
<timp> renato: you can create a bug for it
<timp> I thought there already was, but I cannot find it. perhaps it was in a deprecated project
<renato> timp, strange, the bug only appears if the page has title
<renato> timp, I do not think that the page is re-created, the method: Component.onCreated. is called once
<timp> only if the page has a title?
<timp> that *is* weird
<renato> timp, I have a small example here
<renato> I will attach that on the bug
<timp> renato: ok, thanks
<renato> timp, do you think that you can fix that soon/
<renato> ?
<timp> renato: how important is it? if it is critical, this week
<timp> renato: I'm working on something else now, I'll check your bug after I finish that, probably tomorrow, is that soon enough?
<timp> renato: please assign the bug to me and mark it as "New" so I don't miss it tomorrow
<oSoMoN> gusch: would you have a minute to review this one-liner? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/transparent-header/+merge/174716
<gusch> ok
<renato> timp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1201452
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201452 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[pageStack] PageStack does not save page state" [Undecided,New]
<renato> you can test removing the header
<renato> timp, btw I have another bug, related with the page header
<renato> in my case some pages has headers and others not
<renato> bug is impossible to do it today,
<renato> because the space to header is always there
<AskUbuntu> Bad color of backgroundColor in a MainView when fixed to "#F1E1A3" | http://askubuntu.com/q/320292
<dholbach> JamesTait, are app categories part of the meta data?
<dholbach> JamesTait, something like http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections?
<WebbyIT> my contribution to today's hack day : https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1198873/+merge/174788 :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, how's everything going? I saw you pinged me while I was offline.. Anything I can help with?
<WebbyIT> hi balloons: we have some problems with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1200699
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1200699 in Ubuntu Clock App "Initial jenkins autopilot test failures" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<WebbyIT> balloons: on our machine test works without problem
<WebbyIT> balloons: so we are we are stuck in making new merge
<balloons> WebbyIT, we can override it, but if it's just going to keep failing that's not going to work so well ;-(
<balloons> so my guess is WebbyIT there might be a packaging issue with it.. Let's investigate shall we?
<WebbyIT> balloons: yes, we have to investagate. popey suggested to repair it, not to override it
<balloons> WebbyIT, what I mean to say is, the environment might be different between your local machine and the server because the clock app isn't asking for a dependency it needs to run
<WebbyIT> balloons: ok, how can we find which is the problem?
<balloons> WebbyIT, well i'll look at the test. can you list out what you believe are the dependencies for the clock app? Look at the debian control file vs how it's packaged in the ppa, etc
<WebbyIT> the dependency
<balloons> if we look at the test readout we can see how the enviroment is setup and what it installs
<balloons> we'll compare that with what is needed and see what's missing
<balloons> nik90, if your around ^^
<WebbyIT> balloons: ok. Unfortunately I have port 8080 blocked, so I can't see Jenkins result. I'm going to watch dependecies
<JamesTait> dholbach, they will be, yes, we just need to figure out the details.
<dholbach> JamesTait, are you in touch with anyone about this?
<WebbyIT> balloons: nik90 said me that he is free only in the evening, because he have an internship
<balloons> WebbyIT, ok :-)
<nik90_office> balloons: pong
<JamesTait> dholbach, we're getting the information from Software Centre, but it's kind of awkward to index it.  I've had a chat with matiasb about it before, he was kind enough to explain the current format.
<balloons> nik90_office, ahh, no worries.. just wanted to let you know WebbyIT and myself where trying to solve the autopilot jenkins issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1200699
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1200699 in Ubuntu Clock App "Initial jenkins autopilot test failures" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dholbach> JamesTait, and for click packages?
<JamesTait> dholbach, that is for Click Pacakges. :)
<nik90_office> balloons: ah thnx. It was weird that jenkins fails at the very step. I saw the video taken by the jenkins machine
<dholbach> but you don't get info from software center about click packages?
<balloons> WebbyIT, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877786/
<dholbach> or am I missing something
<nik90_office> balloons: it does not start the app properly which is also why the test fails right at the begnning
<balloons> nik90_office, yes that makes me very suspect it's a dependency issue
<nik90_office> ah ok
<JamesTait> dholbach, the index requests for Click Packges come from Software Centre Agent.  IIUC, the events are fired when the package is published in Software Centre - but that may be a misunderstanding on my part.
<nik90_office> balloons: that does mean that the debian/control file needs to be edited with the required packages needed for running autopilot tests?
<JamesTait> dholbach, the important thing from our (Click Package Index) point of view is that Software Centre Agent sends us the metadata to index.  What goes on in the background isn't really important to us.
<dholbach> JamesTait, aha, ok, that was a misunderstanding from my part then
<balloons> nik90_office, yes that's exactly what that means
<dholbach> JamesTait, sounds good
<nik90_office> balloons: I will be home in another 2 hours. I hope to talk more about that and perhaps even fix the dependency issue.
<balloons> WebbyIT, nik90_office I see this being installed as part of setup for the clock app now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877786/
<dholbach> JamesTait, so maybe we just need to finalise the plans there - Rick Spencer brought up categories earlier and asked if we were planning to demo something about it
<balloons> nik90_office, sure thing..
<mhall119> dpm: http://mhall119.com/2013/07/ubuntu-calculator-app-hackfest/
<WebbyIT> balloons: I have to try to install it on a clean system and see if I can run it
<JamesTait> dholbach, yeah, it's high on my list of priorities now we've got all the bits talking to each other. :)
 * dholbach hugs JamesTait
<dholbach> greatr
<nik90_office> WebbyIT: As I said I broke my 13.10 setup. So will be reinstalling. Perfect opportunity for me to test this
<nik90_office> :)
<WebbyIT> nik90_office: good :) however, I found a friend of Italian Loco with a clean Saucy, now he try it
<nik90_office> WebbyIT: ah awesome :-)
<dpm> Kaleo, did the gradient work landed in saucy?
<nik90_office> dpm: yes it did
<nik90_office> dpm: I already have a work in progress branch for review
<dpm> thanks nik90_office (and Kaleo!)
<WebbyIT> balloons: which PPA are installed on Jenksins? s ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily ?
<gusch> dpm: I approved https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/settings-in-a-sheet/+merge/173312 (and linked the bug)
<gusch> dpm: but not top approved it
<gusch> dpm: but won't have the time to do more reviews today (will continue tomorrow)
<balloons> WebbyIT, no ppa's are installed.. so all dependencies must be declared
<WebbyIT> balloons: I'm sorry, wrong expression: from which PPA Jenkins takes dependecies?
<balloons> WebbyIT, I mean the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa is installed and the qt5 ppa is installed, but the coreapps-drivers are not
<balloons> WebbyIT, does that make sense?
<WebbyIT> balloons: yes, ok, thanks :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, then the source is downloaded and a package is built and installed locally using the dependencies defined in the control file
<dpm> thanks gusch!
<jono> nik90, hey, is the gradient branch on LP somewhere?
<jono> curious to check it out
<balloons> jono, he's not around for about 2 more hours.. not sure if someone else knows :-)
<mhall119> jono: the gradient branch of clock or the SDK?
<WebbyIT> jono: the branch with the gradient for clock is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/apply-visual-design-colors
<WebbyIT> balloons, nik90: PaoloRotolo is my friend with a clean installation of Saucy, and he says that he have no problem to install clock-app
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, yes I'm sure he didn't.. but he's not installing it the same way jenkins is
<dpm> hey PaoloRotolo, long time no see. How are you? :-)
<balloons> hello PaoloRotolo
<balloons> WebbyIT, jenkins is building it from source in a clean chroot.. does that make sense?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi dpm :D Fine, thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> hi balloons
<WebbyIT> balloons: ok, so we have to try to do a chroot?
<nik90|office> jono: yes it is on LP. You can find it at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/apply-visual-design-colors/+merge/174609
<jono> thanks nik90
<jono> thanks nik90|office
<nik90|office> jono: however it is top secret. So no public screenshot yet if you will :D
<jono> nik90|office, np :-)
<balloons> WebbyIT, I think we should be able to fix it once nik90 is home again.. So give it a couple hours. If not, we'll dig in further
<WebbyIT> balloons: ok, thanks
<balloons> WebbyIT, thank you!
<balloons> WebbyIT, don't want to slow you down in anyway :-)
<WebbyIT> balloons: BTW, during the we I did some autopilot tests, can we check them together? :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, yes I can review any test you need ;-)
<WebbyIT> balloons: thanks very much :) This one is for clock: add run and delete a prese: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/start_preset_autopilot
<jono> mhall119, call?
<jono> nik90, awesome work!
<jono> looks beautiful
<PaoloRotolo> Please, do you know why I got this "this qml file contains features wich are not supported by qt quick designer" when I enter in the Design tab in Ubuntu SDK?
<balloons> WebbyIT, I'll review over the next hour and land my comments :-)
<WebbyIT> balloons: ok, thanks :)
<bobweaver> PaoloRotolo,  seems like that error tells you why it is not working because it is not pluged in
<PaoloRotolo> bobweaver, sorry, I didn't got it... This is the error: http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/7956/7xbd.png. But I can't read the yellow text :D
<bobweaver> PaoloRotolo,  maybe you would like to look at qmlExporter for gimp and photoshop to get you started. thouigh it just gets you started with a framework and makes for fast work between designers and devlopers.  Example I am a backend dev I do alot of c++ and QML and whatever.  I am not good with gimp or photoshop but others are.  So if Designers would use that for mockups then it would make the devs life a
<bobweaver> lot easier and faster, Sadly this goes un-noticed everyday
<PaoloRotolo> bobweaver, cool, thanks a lot!
<bobweaver> PaoloRotolo,  again it is not that great it could use some work(qmlExporter that is ) But it will get all your icons and artwork sorted for you and make a small framework for you to start using.  TBH i never use the designer in QtCreator.
<bobweaver> PaoloRotolo,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hgo9CWV400
<balloons> WebbyIT, reviewed and approved
<WebbyIT> balloons: wow!
<WebbyIT> balloons: thank you :)
<dpm> balloons, do you have any ideas why https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/pre-alpha-release/+merge/174616 failed?
<balloons> dpm, ugh..
<balloons> we spent alot of time friday with the rss reader AP tests
<mhall119> dpm: hey, are all of the core apps setup for translation in Launchpad and able to export .pot files?
<balloons> so dpm I can look at this later if needed, but if it's an enviroment issue you can speak with fginther about it
<fginther> hello
<dpm> mhall119, they should be all set up for translation in LP, but not all of them are internationalized. You can see the ones that are internationalized here on the left: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<dpm> I've documented the process to set up translations in LP, but I haven't yet finished the docs on internationalizing the code:
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Translations
<nik90> morning everyone :-)
<dpm> hi fginther, thanks for joining. balloons and I were wondering if you'd know why this merge failed: https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/pre-alpha-release/+merge/174616
<dpm> hey nik90 :)
<nik90> hi dpm
<nik90> Kaleo: ping
<mhall119> dpm: ok, we should focus on getting the rest of them internationalize as part of the month-4 milestone
<nik90> kalikiana: ping
<dpm> mhall119, seems doable. Internationalizing them is not hard at all, it's just hard to document it in a way other people can do it :)
<mhall119> dpm: do you know if we can internationalize dates and numbers in QML?  Or just strings
<nik90> mhall119: for dates and number you should use qt.locale()
<nik90> I did it for the clock app
<dpm> mhall119, we can internationalize dates and numbers. We do it on Clock and calendar
<dpm> yeah :)
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<nik90> mhall119: there is also a sample sdk app called locale
<nik90> showing how to do it
<mhall119> cool, I'll look into doing that for calculator
<nik90> dpm: I read your mail regarding the pagestack in a tab.
<nik90> dpm: Should I wait until the bug is resolved or go ahead and use it in the clock app?
<fginther> dpm, balloons, I see the problem in jenkis (not sure why it's broken) but I can work around it
<dpm> nik90, I'll play the devil's advocate and say you should use it and this will give us more chances to get the bug fixed soon :)
<nik90> dpm: hehe ok :-)
<mhall119> hmmm, might be harder than I thought
<nik90> dpm: Could you invite WebbyIT to the thursday's design meetings as well?
<nik90> I can query you his email address
<nik90> The same for the friday irc meeting as well
<WebbyIT> dpm: would be great :)
<dpm> nik90, absolutely. If you've got it handy and you could give it to me, that'd be great. Otherwise I'll find it out from Launchpad
<nik90> dpm: sent
<dpm> mhall119, what are you trying to do? If it's about internationalizing the numbers in the calculator app, there is some code in clock we could reuse. I remember I filed a bug about it, but I can't remember if it was a hard one to fix or not
<nik90> mhall119: essentially it is just Number(num).toLocaleString(Qt.locale(), "f", 0)
<nik90> in the clock app, I put this statement inside a function which I call whenever I need it
<nik90> I pass the number as a parameter to this function
<nik90> mhall119: I formulated that code after looking through the qml/qt docs
<dpm> WebbyIT, done, you should have now received an invite to both meetings
<nik90> mhall119: If you like to see the context, the function is declared in common/ClockUtils.js and it is used throughout the app
<WebbyIT> dpm: yes, receveid, thanks :) Unfortunately this thursday  I'll go on holiday, and I'll return on the beginning on August!
<mhall119> dpm: nik90: it's about formatting the date in the calculation history
<WebbyIT> dpm: anyhow, I'll try to follow IRC meeting from phone!
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1184101
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1184101 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Time strings need to be internationalized" [Low,Triaged]
<dpm> WebbyIT, ok, cool
<mhall119> fginther: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autolanding/11/console is having some issue with a zip file
<mhall119> any idea what that's about?
<fginther> mhall119, I can work around it. I've seen that issue before, but can't recall how I fixed it
<mhall119> thanks fginther
<dpm> nik90, did you find out if it's ok to use gsettings-qt from the clock app to read e.g. the user's time zone?
<dpm> ah, seb128 is not around, he'd been good to ask about this
<nik90> dpm: I did ask seb128 about this.
<dpm> ah, cool, what did he say?
<nik90> the setting app will use gsettings (atleast they do so now) to get their setting values from the system
<nik90> however he wasn't sure if it was a security issue or not
<nik90> I guess I would need to get this clarified with the security team
<dpm> ok, let me see if I can follow up on this, thanks!
<nik90> sure. thnx
<elopio> hello. Is somebody from the calendar around?
<nik90> Kaleo: Have a question regarding Theme.palette
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-16
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> good morning gusch, thanks a lot for the Weather app reviews yesterday. Just a quick heads up that we're going to start the Weather app hackfest in about ~1h 30 today, so there might be other branches to review or things to discuss on the channel - http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/07/announcing-the-ubuntu-core-apps-hack-days/
<gusch> dpm: ok - I'm here ;)
<dpm> excellent, thanks! :-)
<dpm> bzoltan, bzoltan1, timp, good morning! A number of core apps have been hit by bug 1201094 due to recent changes in the SDK. Do you think you could add a comment with some guidelines on how to fix it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201094 in Ubuntu Weather App "App content visible behind tab header" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201094
<bzoltan1> dpm: let me see
<bzoltan1> dpm: but it feels like the desk of timp
<dpm> ok, will check with him when he's online
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/transparent-header/+merge/174716 can now be tested (CI succeeded)
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok, thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<dpm> hi timp, around?
<timp> dpm: yes
<dpm> timp, morning! Zoltan suggested you'd be the best person to answer this: a number of core apps have been hit by bug 1201094 due to recent changes in the SDK. Do you think you could add a comment with some guidelines on how to fix it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201094 in Ubuntu Weather App "App content visible behind tab header" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201094
<timp> dpm: ok, I added a comment. I am now working on bug 1201452
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201452 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[pageStack] PageStack does not save page state" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201452
<timp> dpm: when I finish I'll check your bug, or perhaps Kaleo is around then and he'll check it first
<dpm> ack, thanks timp
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Corn Fritter Day! :-D
<timp> Kaleo: ^perhaps you can have a look at bug 1201094? Otherwise I will, later today
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201094 in Ubuntu Weather App "App content visible behind tab header" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201094
<m-b-o> timp: Kaleo: oh yes, please :)
<WebbyIT> there is someone of weather app?
<timp> WebbyIT: you have lousy weather and you need someone to blame? ;)
<WebbyIT> timp: yes, something like this :P
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: here is sunshine
<WebbyIT> m-b-o: here it rains, at least there is a little 'fresh
<timp> WebbyIT: ah. if the IT in your name means what I think it does, then in general you shouldn't have too much to complain about the weather :)
<WebbyIT> timp: yeah, there is the game of the double meaning I.T. / Italy :D
<timp> WebbyIT: your ircname gave it away :)
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: approved :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | Tue 17th July is Weather App HackDay! http://bit.ly/13p8AWY | Weather App Bugs: http://bit.ly/12CFYya | Weather App Blueprint: http://bit.ly/18itJYx
<timp> popey: your weekdays and dates are not in sync
<dpm> hi m-b-o, thanks for joining the hackfest! :-)
<popey> oof
<m-b-o> hi dpm :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | Tue 16th July is Weather App HackDay! http://bit.ly/13p8AWY | Weather App Bugs: http://bit.ly/12CFYya | Weather App Blueprint: http://bit.ly/18itJYx
<popey> thanks timp ☻
<timp> popey: np. I'm impressed by your smiley ;)
<timp> err.. emoticon is the correct term
<timp> ah. those are the \u-codes I some times see when I run my irc client on a freebsd machine. when it runs in ubuntu I see what it actually means
 * timp slowly transitioning to the 21st century
<popey> ㋛
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: are you around?
<WebbyIT> m-b-o: yap
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1198541 I would not try to solve this (if you have intended to do so)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1198541 in Ubuntu Weather App "Location results should also show state names for better clarity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<m-b-o> it can't be solved with openweathermap api, and it's possible that the weather data provider will change
<WebbyIT> m-b-o: ups, wrong correlation between branch and bug
<m-b-o> ah, ok :)
<WebbyIT> m-b-o: thanks for letting me know :)
<timp> who does the design for the calendar-app?
<JamesTait> dholbach, just a heads-up, it seems I got my wires crossed wrt app categories - what we have in SCA (and thus Click Index) is freedesktop.org categorisation, rather than Debian control file sections.
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> and is that what was used before? does that come from .desktop files?
<JamesTait> dholbach, so what we have is http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html#category-registry as opposed to http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<dholbach> I don't know who all needs to be informed about this - do we get the data from .desktop files? click manifest? entered in myapps registration form?
<JamesTait> dholbach, yes, that's in the .desktop files.  I'm not sure where the data in SCA comes from - whether it's entered manually or extracted from the .desktop file
<JamesTait> dholbach, but when Argentina comes online I'll probably be able to get an answer pretty quickly.
<dholbach> great - it'd be good to bring it up on the mailing list as well, so everybody's aware
<dholbach> and we can get the categories use-case sorted out end-to-end :)
<JamesTait> dholbach, I suspect they'll be entered manually, at least at this stage - I don't *think* we're doing any automatic extraction of anything yet, but it may be existing infrastructure from Software Centre.
<JamesTait> dholbach, I'll drop a mail to the list anyway, yes. :)
 * dholbach hugs JamesTait
<JamesTait> dholbach, the Department and Categories fields are selected from drop-downs by the dev when they're uploading their app, in the "Finding your app" step of the upload.
<dholbach> ok and the list is put together by using the stuff from the menu spec?
<JamesTait> dholbach, for now, at least - later on we can extract a lot of the data that's currently in those forms from the uploaded file itself.
<dholbach> ok
<JamesTait> dholbach, I'm not sure who put the list together, but it does look that way.
<dholbach> ok cool
<JamesTait> dholbach, as regards Debian sections, I'm not sure if they're relevant to Click Packages - I suspect not, because Click Packages aren't (AIUI) part of the apt archive, which is why we have the Click Package Index and all that. ;)
<dholbach> sure, I just wasn't sure how things worked
<JamesTait> dholbach, I get that a lot too. :)  I'm not *at all* familiar with a lot of the desktop stuff.
<JamesTait> But it's all starting to click together now.
<dholbach> :)
<JamesTait> See what I did there? ;)
 * JamesTait needs tea.
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> popey, I seem to remember you wrote some instructions to install and test core apps from bzr in the wiki, but I don't seem to find them. Do you happen to have the link handy?
<popey> hmm, i did.
<popey> i think the document I created was pasted into this, used by the design team, and maintained by callum.. https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1P0rHOk8muyI3GHHE_CBj0whetzUcoa_7gUhxpxjJG6A/edit
<dpm> popey, yeah, looks like it. So the public wiki page was removed? :/
<dpm> ah, it wasn't removed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/InstallingTesting
<Kaleo> timp: I'll leave it to you
<mhall119> fginther: ping
<fginther> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> fginther: would it be possible to make and upload core apps packages to precise without having to run autopilot on them, if autopilot runs and passes for other releases?
<fginther> mhall119, yes, that's what were currently doing. We only run autopilot tests on raring, but we upload all 4 series if everything passes
<mhall119> fginther: ah, didn't realize we had that going now
<fginther> mhall119, we do a package build test on all four series
<mhall119> thanks
<fginther> mhall119, autopilot has only been enabled for 2 packages which started with 100% passing tests
<fginther> mhall119, other packages have tests, but they didn't initially all pass. These are being re-evaluated as fixes are mede.
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, I just noticed that after the conversation with Francis: we've already got daily packages for core apps for 12.04 in the PPA
<timp> Kaleo: okay
<mhall119> dpm: just published http://mhall119.com/2013/07/ubuntu-weather-app-hackfest/
<dpm> nice, thanks mhall119!
 * dpm promotes
<krinye> Hello
<krinye> I don't know if I am in the right place
<krinye> my name is Kris, I am from the University of Toronto, I was looking for more information about the ubuntu app hackathons
<mhall119> krinye: you are indeed in the right place :)
<krinye> I believe the weather one is the one people are working on this next
<mhall119> krinye: yup, there are some bugs that need fixing and tests that need writing, but overall the weather app is pretty far along
<mhall119> krinye: how would you like to get involved?
<mhall119> krinye: we have a development guide for the Core Apps, which covers how to get the code and how to submit your changes back: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<mhall119> you'll also need the Ubuntu SDK packages installed, instructions for that are here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<mhall119> a good way to start is to get the code, look through it and run the app to get a feel for things
<mhall119> then pick an Autopilot test that needs writing, or a bug that needs fixing, and give it a shot
<mhall119> you can always ask for additional help or guidance in here
<krinye> Awesome sauce!!!
<krinye> let me start on that I will pop by the next couple of days to ask more questions
<krinye> thanks again for the info!
<jonathas> hi folks, to test Wather app, i need an image of Ubuntu Phone OS or just my ubuntu 13.04?
<jo-erlend> jonathas, you mean the weather indicator? It should be the same.
<PaoloRotolo> jonathas, Hi, just your ubuntu 13.04 :) You can download sources from bzr and run it in Qt
<popey> jo-erlend: i think jonathas is talking about the weather app, given the /topic
<popey> jonathas: you can run it on an ubuntu 13.04 desktop, sure
<jo-erlend> ah. :)
<jonathas> jo-erlend, yeah, weather app
<jonathas> PaoloRotolo, popey, PaoloRotolo thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> jonathas, you're welcome :)
<jo-erlend> It seems it'll take me some time to get fully informed again. I've been away for some time. :)
<om26er> salem_, boiko hey! if you guys need CI jobs setup for the splitted apps (or any for that matter), you can ask me as well.
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> yup
<salem_> om26er, ah cool! thanks. Not sure if boiko already asked sergio, but we need ci jobs for messaging-app and dialer-app.
<renato_> Kaleo, timp, the Popover is not following the mainwindow theme
<timp> renato_: what doe you mean with that?
<renato_> I am using the "SuruGradient" but the popover is created in the withe color
<renato_> white
<timp> renato_: I don't see a PopoverForegroundStyle.qml in the SuruGradient theme, so expect it to be the same as the default theme
<timp> renato_: the theme currently only has a different style for MainView, and a different color palette
<timp> renato_: are there visual designs for a popover with the SuruGradient theme?
<gusch> boiko: can you do a quick MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-visual-copyright/+merge/175018
<renato_> timp, the problem is that I am using a popover with a ListItem inside, the listitem has withe font which make impossible to read since the popover is white too
<renato_> *white
<renato_> the list item is following the dark theme but the popover not
<renato_> which make impossible to read
<timp> renato_: sounds like a bug in the color palette
<renato_> Kaleo, timp, and the toolbar still white with dark theme which looks ugly
<renato_> timp ok I will report a bug
<timp> renato_: yes the color ("overlay") for both toolbar and popover is very light grey in SuruDark and SuruGradient.
<timp> renato_: add it to the Ubuntu UX project also so a designer can have a look at it
<timp> thanks :)
<renato_> timp, Kaleo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1201864
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201864 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[popover] Impossible to read ListItems inside a popover when using SuruDark theme" [Undecided,New]
<renato_> Kaleo, do you know if I should use "SuruDark" or SuruGradient for core apps?
<Kaleo> renato_: usually SuruGradient, but check with the designer
<gusch> renato_: can you do a quick MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-visual-copyright/+merge/175018
<renato_> gusch, looking
<gusch> renato_: thx
<renato_> gusch, I notice that some projects contains the COPYING.CC file, do you think that we should add this to all projects?
<renato_> Kaleo, timp, when do you intent to fix the suru theme?
<Kaleo> renato_: for the popover there is a MR that should fix it already
<Kaleo> renato_: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/popover_efficient_rendering/+merge/174527
<renato_> Kaleo, ok nice, my MR is blocked because of that
<Kaleo> renato_: ok, we just need to get timp to review the prereq MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/popover_simpler_layouting/+merge/174522
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> timp: ^
<boiko> gusch: just back from lunch, I think renato already took care of your MR, right?
<dpm> seb128, which was the gstreamer 1.0 plugin you mentioned yesterday I should install for playing mp3 with the music app instead of the 0.10 version?
<dpm> as in which package?
<seb128> dpm, I gave you the url to the package yesterday...
<timp> Kaleo: approving
 * seb128 looks for it again
<timp> Kaleo: I got caught up in another bug
<dpm> seb128, I know, I can't find it in my irc logs for some reason :/
<seb128> dpm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer-fluendo-plugins-partner/1:0.10.21-1
<seb128> dpm, gstreamer1.0-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner
 * dpm hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dpm back
<dpm> thanks!
<seb128> dpm, but make sure your code actually use gstreamer1.0
<seb128> dpm, yw!
<dpm> yeah, I'll check. Qt Multimedia is supposed to make it totally transparent, and I guess this is the best opportunity to see if it's actually true :)
<Kaleo> renato_: approved https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-keyboard-visibility/+merge/174503
<Kaleo> renato_: thank you very muchj
<Kaleo> timp: thanks!
<AskUbuntu> How to get an application when download an application? | http://askubuntu.com/q/320721
<renato_> Kaleo, great, thanks
<Kaleo> renato_: so actually I was wrong the color of text in list items in popover (#1201864) won't be fixed by that MR
<Kaleo> renato_: I'm going to think quite a bit more about it
<Kaleo> renato_: sorry
<nik90> Kaleo: ping
<Kaleo> nik90: pong
<nik90> Kaleo: I had a question regarding the Theme.palette usage when using the suru themes.
<Kaleo> nik90: shoot
<nik90> here in this mockup http://ubuntuone.com/6DGNnsKGtQtF5e58pG42f7
<nik90> which theme.palette color should I use for the swipe delete element?
<nik90> (the dark purple one showing the delete text)
<nik90> I tried base, field etc. but they do not seem to work. Should I be defining my own color here?
<Kaleo> nik90: let me see
<Kaleo> nik90: in the toolkit's gallery we are using Theme.palette.normal.base
<Kaleo> nik90: yeah, that should be the right one
<Kaleo> nik90: do you have code I can try?.
<nik90> Kaleo: yes. https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/apply-visual-design-colors
<nik90> Kaleo: another question: Do we have to specify the color of the text explicitly by Theme.palette.normal.baseText? Or is it okay to let it take the default text color?
<Kaleo> nik90: where?
<Kaleo> nik90: you are writing your own widget here essentially therefore you need to specify the colors yourself (Label does nothing smart)
<nik90> Kaleo: ah ok.
<nik90> Kaleo: for the delete widget color, I already tried Theme.palette.normal.base. But it doesnt show a darker shade purple
<Kaleo> nik90: well, it should be the right color
<Kaleo> nik90: essentially it's the same color we use as a background for the switch for example
<Kaleo> nik90: or the slider
<Kaleo> nik90: who's the designer?
<nik90> Kaleo: lina and mehow
<Kaleo> nik90: ok, check with them I would say
<nik90> Kaleo: will do
<Kaleo> nik90: that color right now is #19000000
<Kaleo> nik90: ie black with 19 opacity in hexadecimal
<Kaleo> nik90: ie. 10% opacity
<nik90> Kaleo: my background gradient branch is almost complete then. Lets hope the new ubuntushape widget lands soon
<Kaleo> nik90: nice :)
<Kaleo> nik90: why the new shape?
<Kaleo> nik90: so, the new shape won't be good for the clock actually; we will need something custom made for that; the shape is not meant to make circles
<nik90> Kaleo: really? I thought loicm told me that he was making the ubuntushape useable as a circle as well
<Kaleo> nik90: (in the light theme Theme.palette.normal.base  is slightly more opaque: #1A000000)
<Kaleo> nik90: yeah but it's not going to be 1) efficient 2) enough for all your needs
<Kaleo> nik90: we'll have to discuss it once the new shape is there :)
<nik90> Kaleo: I really do not know to implement that 3d shape with the cool shadows etc.
<nik90> Kaleo: yes
<Kaleo> nik90: we'll help :)
<nik90> Kaleo: :)
<Kaleo> nik90: so about the color
<Kaleo> nik90: ask them if it should be the same as the background color of the slider & switch
<Kaleo> nik90: if yes, then something's wrong in their designs
<nik90> Kaleo: okay.
<Kaleo> nik90: if not, then it may be something you have to set manually for now
<nik90> Kaleo: I think you mean if not, then something's wrong in their designs
<Kaleo> nik90: color from the mockup seems to be black with 30% opacity
<nik90> Kaleo: so the issue is that this widget color (from design) is different the default slider background color. I will ask them on thursday
<Kaleo> nik90: right
<Kaleo> nik90: Rosie chose the colors for the toolkit widgets (slider&switch)
<Kaleo> nik90: and it's black 10% opacity
<Kaleo> nik90: in this mockup, for this other widget, they picked black 30% opacity
<nik90> Kaleo: ok. And the clock app design is 30% opacity
<Kaleo> nik90: either it's meant to be different
<nik90> got it
<Kaleo> nik90: which is fine
<Kaleo> nik90: or there is something to resolve :)
<Kaleo> nik90: hope that helps
<renato_> Kaleo, do you know if is possible to use the TextInput without borders?
<renato_> TextField
<nik90> Kaleo: yup thnx for your help
<Kaleo> nik90: everything else worked to your linking?
<nik90> Kaleo: Also is there a standard search widget in the plans?
<Kaleo> renato_: hmm, the way we do it right now in some apps is to set a custom style
<nik90> Kaleo: yeah everything else regarding the background gradient works fine.
<Kaleo> renato_:                 style: TextFieldStyle {
<Kaleo>                     background: Item {}
<Kaleo>                 }
<Kaleo> nik90: yes, kalikiana is working on the search widget
<nik90> Kaleo: perfect :)
<Kaleo> renato_: see calculator app ubuntu-calculator-app/Simple/CalcLabel.qml
<Kaleo> renato_: you'll need to import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance 0.1
<Kaleo> renato_: does that work?
<Kaleo> renato_: (wondering also, what's the design that requires it?)
<renato_> Kaleo, works, but the input field has a left margin and I do not know how to remove it
<Kaleo> renato_: right, the notes app does it
<Kaleo> renato_: Components/TextDelegate.qml
<Kaleo> renato_: frameSpacing: 0
<Kaleo> renato_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5881592/
<Kaleo> renato_: it will look a bit more natural than import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance 0.1 later
<Kaleo> renato_: probably will change to import Ubuntu.Components.Styles 0.1
<Kaleo> renato_: and it will be documented
<Kaleo> renato_: anyhow
<Kaleo> renato_: it should work
<renato_> Kaleo, does not work
<Kaleo> renato_: wha'ts wrong?
<renato_> the margin stills
<renato_> if I use a simple TextInput works
<renato_> but using the TextField does not work even if I change the style
<Kaleo> renato_: maybe it's overlaySpacing then
<Kaleo> renato_: apparently frameSpacing is for TextArea
<Kaleo> renato_: and overlaySpacing for TextField
<Kaleo> renato_: go figure why
<renato_> Kaleo, yes works
<renato_> thanks
<Kaleo> renato_: DONE
<renato_> Kaleo, btw I am using the suru theme
<Kaleo> is it nice?
<Kaleo> renato_: oh, you mean about the import
<Kaleo> renato_: yeah better to import SuruGradient then
<Kaleo> (or whichever you use)
<gusch> boiko: ping
<boiko> gusch: pong
<Kaleo> renato_: oh, no hang on
<Kaleo> renato_: you can't do that
<Kaleo> renato_: only importing Ambiance will work
<Kaleo> renato_: interesting..
<Kaleo> renato_: there is a failure in the system then
<gusch> boiko: can you do a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-fatser-dtae-compare/+merge/175089
<Kaleo> renato_: but that should not block you
<renato_> Kaleo, yeah I will keep the import ambience for now
<Kaleo> r	ok
<boiko> gusch: is the branch name meant to be named like that or is that a typo? :)
<Kaleo> renato_: ok
<boiko> gusch: approved@
<gusch> boiko: not only one ;)
<gusch> boiko: thx
<gusch> boiko: mybe this one as well? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-visual-copyright/+merge/175018
<boiko> gusch: which reminds me I need to do the same for phone-app, but now I will wait and to that in the splitted apps
<gusch> boiko: I waited for long enought ;) - thx
<boiko> gusch: approved.
<jo-erlend> I find it a little strange that people are focusing on a weather app as a core-app for Ubuntu Phone rather than focusing on something like good Anyremote support. Because if you can use your Ubuntu phone as a remote control for your presentations, desktop, music and video – out of the box, then that makes both Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Phone much more attractive. Weather, on the other hand, is something you can easily find on the
<jo-erlend>  web. Sure, it's nice, but I don't think anyone will choose Ubuntu because of it.
<nik90> jo-erlend: My best possible is that the core apps was initially started out with apps which are essential for basic phone usage
<jo-erlend> exactly. Weather isn't.
<nik90> jo-erlend: and then slowly they started adding apps which were mature and also usefuly
<nik90> jo-erlend: I like to think weather is more useful than a presentation app which might only apply to a smaller subset of people
<jo-erlend> nik90, I'm not talking about a presentation app. I'm talking about a remote control that can be used with almost any Ubuntu application.
<zeokila> jo-erlend: I've got to disagree with you, a weather app will hit a much larger audience then a presentation control thingy
<jo-erlend> Anyremote does a very good job at that, but it's not at all polished and can be rather confusing to configure. However, when it works, it's very nice.
<zeokila> The time it takes for you to launch the web browser, put in your query or open your favorites > time to open a weather app
<jo-erlend> sure. I'm not saying the weather app is bad. Quite the contrary. It looks very nice. But I don't see it as a core app.
<nik90> jo-erlend: do you mean an app which allows you to control your music player or <insert app here> running on your phone from your desktop and vice versa?
<zeokila> Your control thingy could be good, but as something people whom specifically need it should download it on the to be 'app store thingy', it will just be an annoying icon for most people
<popey> jo-erlend: feel free to develop an app.
<jo-erlend> however, being able to control all your Ubuntu applications, including Totem, Rhythmbox, Firefox, Evince, LibreOffice, etc using your handheld device, is very nice. I currently do that in Android.
<jono> jo-erlend, we are focusing on weather as many phones ship with a weather app and it isnt a huge amount of work to focus on
<timp> jo-erlend: you can work on a remote control app while others work on a weather app :)
<timp> ah, as popey said :)
<jono> indeed :-)
<nik90> jo-erlend: if the app is mature and found useful, I am positive it can be made a core app.
<nik90> I have found other apps like sudoku, dropping-letters being added to the core apps program
<timp> what is dropping-letters? I saw it on the wiki but without information
<nik90> It is a matter of finding people to help develop them
<popey> its a game
<nik90> timp: its a nice game
<popey> type words with the falling letters
<timp> nik90, popey sounds nice... you have to type the words away? how do you do that without a keyboard?
<popey> yes, you tap the latters
<timp> without a *physical8 keyboard
<popey> *letters
<popey> its fun
<timp> I guess I have to try it out to understand
<popey> was the first ever game on ubuntu touch
<popey> yeah
<popey> ☻
<timp> popey: there was another first
<timp> unity ;)
<popey> hah
<nik90> :)
<Mihir> Hello
<Kaleo> kenvandine: you around?
<kenvandine> hey Kaleo
<Kaleo> kenvandine: I introduced a bug in the friends app
<kenvandine> nice :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: actually, I just made it a lot more visible
<kenvandine> Kaleo, what's that?
<Kaleo> kenvandine: the header was never hiding before
<Kaleo> kenvandine: but now on top of that the list of posts goes over it
<Kaleo> kenvandine: (it's not clipped by it)
<Kaleo> mhall119: you know martin boro?
<nik90> Kaleo: This is actually a bug in the weather app as well.
<nik90> Kaleo: this is most likely a bug in the sdk
<Kaleo> mhall119: dev of the weather app
<kenvandine> Kaleo, is that only while scrolling?
<Kaleo> nik90: it looks like the same but it's different
<Kaleo> nik90: and neither of these issues are bugs in the toolkit actually
<Kaleo> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> what do i need to do to fix it
<Kaleo> kenvandine: you need to have the first child of each Page to be the ListView itself
<mhall119> Kaleo: yeah, m-b-o on IRC
<Kaleo> mhall119: he is not here is he
<kenvandine> so it's really just the order?
<nik90> Kaleo: oh. I assumed it was due to the sdk, since it started happening only recently
<mhall119> Kaleo: not now, but he was earlier today
<Kaleo> nik90: a change in the toolkit just made the wrong code more wrong
<nik90> Kaleo: :)
<Kaleo> mhall119: ok, we just need to have https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/Bug1201094 landed
<Kaleo> kenvandine: well, yes
<Kaleo> kenvandine: we only look if any of the children is a Flickable to do the smart hiding of the header
<Kaleo> kenvandine: not any of the *descendants*
<Kaleo> kenvandine: (and while you are at it you probably want to remove that ugly white background :))
<kenvandine> so should i make the child flickable?
<Kaleo> kenvandine: no, just move up the ListView
<Kaleo> (ListView inherits from Flickable)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: alternatively there is a 'flickable' property on the page
<Kaleo> kenvandine: that you can set
<Kaleo> (on Page)
<kenvandine> that is what i was just doing :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: :)
<jo-erlend> jono, but convergence is important to Ubuntu. So far, it seems to be about making one device able to act as different things. But enabling one device to control another should also be part of the convergence story, I think.
<jono> jo-erlend, right, but that is not really a core app
<jono> it is a cool app
<jo-erlend> wow.
<jono> and you are certainly free to write that app
<jo-erlend> Weather should be a core app, but Ubuntu should not? :)
<jono> jo-erlend, I never said that
<jono> I don't think a unified remote control is an app, it is a system function
<jono> but we nominated weather as a core app many folks will want
<jono> jo-erlend, in any case, who cares, we are already working on weather, and we are not stopping others from writing a remote :-)
<jo-erlend> oh, I see. Yes, I can understand that point.
<jo-erlend> right :)
<jo-erlend> I'd _really_ like to see a port of PokerTH as a core-app. I'd like to see it preinstalled in Ubuntu Desktop as well. Has to be one of the best open source games around.
<popey> *boggle*
<popey> the definition of "core app" isn't "whatever app jo-erlend uses most on his phone" you know? ☻
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jono> jo-erlend, can you help write these apps you want?
<Kaleo> lol
<jo-erlend> jono, I've been thinking about writing an anyremote frontend, yes.
<Kaleo> I want my egg timer app
<Kaleo> just to measure egg boiling time
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/friends-app/page_for_flickable
<kenvandine> Kaleo, can you look at that?
<timp> Kaleo: http://e.ggtimer.com/2min :)
<kenvandine> the header mostly stays hidden now
<popey> i use the oven timer for that
<Kaleo> kenvandine: wowo
<Kaleo> kenvandine: not what I expect
<Kaleo> timp: thanks
<kenvandine> Kaleo, yeah, doesn't seem right :)
<timp> I use e.ggtimer.com for everything. So if I don't have internet, my food becomes a mess
<kenvandine> timp, lol
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Kaleo> kenvandine: ok, some parameters set on ListView trigger that
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> not surprising... i tweaked the hell out of that :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: comment out currentIndex: 0
<Kaleo> kenvandine: or better highlightRangeMode: ListView.StrictlyEnforceRange
<kenvandine> commenting out the highlightRangeMode fixed the header
<Kaleo> kenvandine: yeah
<Kaleo> kenvandine: not sure why you have it there
<kenvandine> for keyboard nav
<Kaleo> kenvandine: ok
<Kaleo> kenvandine: it sure is a bug in the toolkit anyways
<kenvandine> which i just realized isn't working
<Kaleo> kenvandine: not a new one too
<Kaleo> kenvandine: lol
<kenvandine> probably related to the page change
<Kaleo> kenvandine: so, now
<Kaleo> kenvandine: it looks like it could take a bit more time to fix all this
<seb128> Kaleo, " kenvandine: but now on top of that the list of posts goes over it"
<seb128> Kaleo, oh, that's you to blame!!! (seeing that as well in system settings)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: if you want to fix the build quickly, what you can do is simply "clip: true" at the right spot
<Kaleo> seb128: where?
<seb128> Kaleo, the storage subpanel in about
<kenvandine> seb128, is the flickable set?
<Kaleo> seb128: not broken here
<Kaleo> seb128: (in today's build)
<seb128> Kaleo, no, in fact I'm lying, it was in "licenses" and Laney fixed it today by replacing the height value by a anchors.fill
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> Kaleo, the storage one is acting weird in another way, when you scroll down the header doesn't hide
<Kaleo> seb128: cool; it does not sound like the right fix though
<Kaleo> seb128: is the header hiding when scrolling down with that fix?
<seb128> Kaleo, what fix? I'm still reading scrollback ;-)
<kenvandine> now i'm wondering if this just broke keyboard nav or if it was already broken
<Kaleo> seb128: the storage header is hiding for me
<Kaleo> seb128: Laney's fix
<Kaleo> seb128: in the licenses the header does not hide for me
<kenvandine> crap... not a new bug
<Kaleo> seb128: I think you are mixing them up :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: :D
<kenvandine> Kaleo, wtf broke that!
<dkessel> danielholm, are you there? I am trying to write an autopilot test for the music app and i'm searching for something in the app's code to verify an assumption I have...
<Kaleo> kenvandine: ok, I'll leave it up to you now :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: you hjave all the info you need
<seb128> Kaleo, yeah, they are different bugs ... about->storage has the "not hiding" bug
<kenvandine> Kaleo, what should i do about the highlightRangeMode?  do you have a bug to track that?
<Kaleo> seb128: no
<Kaleo> seb128: it's hiding for me "storage"
<kenvandine> seb128, it is hiding for me
<seb128> Kaleo, about->licenses has the "scroll over the header" + "no hidding" for me
<Kaleo> seb128: me too
<Kaleo> seb128: and the proper fix for that cannot be just a anchors.fill
<seb128> Kaleo, kenvandine: weird, in storage it hides and when the scrolling stop I get the header displayed back over the top
<Kaleo> seb128: is that fix in trunk?
<Kaleo> seb128: are you testing trunk or the latest image?
<seb128> Kaleo, trunk, I've been hacking on it just before dinner and built trunk+local changes
<seb128> Kaleo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/146
<seb128> Kaleo, that was Laney's fix, but seems like it doesn't really fix the header issue indeed...
<Kaleo> seb128: (unrelated your commit 140 is incorrect: it should 1) not duplicate that code 2) have a FIXME)
<seb128> that will teach me to trust the "easy looking fixes" :p
<Kaleo> "Small tweaks to the license page: make scrolling work correctly so it doesn't hide the header & go a bit faster so the large list can be navigated.
<Kaleo> does not hide the header...
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that needs flickable
<Kaleo> that looks wrong
<seb128> Kaleo, 1) right, I was just unsure how to share the code between panels
<kenvandine> in Software.qml
<Kaleo> seb128: create a new class
<kenvandine> flickable: softwareList
<kenvandine> will probably fix that
<Kaleo> seb128: inheriting from Flickable
<seb128> kenvandine, let me try that
<seb128> Kaleo, where? in system settings? and where do I install it?.
<Kaleo> seb128: in system settings
<Kaleo> seb128: you don't have common code between the plugins?
<Kaleo> seb128: (and you should not compare the contentHeight with root.height but simply with height)
<kenvandine> we do
<seb128> kenvandine, where? ;-)
<Kaleo> you must have :)
<kenvandine> we have ItemPage which inherits from Page
<Kaleo> I can't imagine that the toolkit is THAT good :)
<seb128> well in libSystemSettings
<Kaleo> that it provides all you need :)
<kenvandine> you need to set flickable on ItemPage
<seb128> Kaleo, system settings are mostly lists, we don't need that much custom code...
<Kaleo> seb128: sweet
<Kaleo> seb128: for the issue at hand (sorry for the side talk), kenvandine is right
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881921/
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<kenvandine> that works
<seb128> kenvandine, if you mp it I can approve it ;-)
<kenvandine> will do :)
<Kaleo> ok, my job is done; I gotta run
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand why that's needed though
<Kaleo> kenvandine: you good?
<Kaleo> seb128: we need to know what's scrolling
<Kaleo> seb128: so that we sync the header with it
<seb128> but I guess that's one of those things I don't understand why qml is not doing the obvious
<kenvandine> Kaleo, do you need a bug filed for my highlight thing breaking the header?
<Kaleo> seb128: what would be the obvious?
<Kaleo> kenvandine: yes please
<seb128> like putting columns width to the container width
<kenvandine> ok
<Kaleo> seb128: that's very different :)
<seb128> Kaleo, because when you have one item in a page there is not a lot of choices of what to scroll on :p
<Kaleo> seb128: you don't have one item :)
<seb128> we have a page with a ListView in it
<Kaleo> seb128: you have an Item that contains another Item that contains a ListView
<seb128> nothing else
<seb128> ok, the header screws me there :p
<Kaleo> seb128: hang on
<Kaleo> seb128: looking more closely you are right I think
<kenvandine> so in this case the toolkit doesn't know what to use to determine if it's scrolling
<seb128> Kaleo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881930/ is my code
<kenvandine> we have an ItemPage with a ListView
<timp> softwareList is a direct child of the Page, so page.flickable should be automatically set
<Kaleo> seb128: ok, I know the bug
<Kaleo> seb128: I don't know the bug
<Kaleo> timp: you are right
<timp> unless UbuntuStorageAboutPanel  is also flickable, then that will be the value of page.flickable
<Kaleo> timp: it should just work
<Kaleo> please everybody ignore me and listen to timp
<seb128> lol
<Kaleo> I'm gone
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/flickable/+merge/175110
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> Kaleo, have fun, ttyl!
 * timp eod a while ago. But I'm always tempted to eavesdrop ;)
<seb128> yeah, same here ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, looking
<timp> I don't have system settings running here, probably I have to configure and install stuff for that for a few hours first ;)
<timp> but the Page seems good. If it doesn't work, then maybe it is the way the page is added to the MainView
<timp> or to a PageStack or Tabs inside a MainView
<seb128> ItemPage is simple code
<seb128> it does
<seb128> Page {
<seb128>     id: root
<seb128>     property variant plugin
<seb128>     title: i18n.dtr(plugin.translations, plugin.displayName)
<seb128> }
<seb128> then the code is what I pastebined before
<timp> I have the source tree, but nothing compiled
<timp> where is your main window?
<Laney> erm, what?
<Laney> It certainly does make the header hide when you scroll
<timp> ah, found it.
<Kaleo> timp:
<Kaleo>                         if (child.anchors.top === page.top || child.anchors.fill === page) {
<ahayzen> dkessel, the default media files are in the package example-content
<timp> Kaleo: yes, a flickable that is not aligned to the top shouldn't push the header out when you scroll down
<dkessel> ahayzen, spooky - had a look at my branch? :) thanks for the info
<Kaleo> timp: but by default all Item's are alighen to the top
<Kaleo> timp: so the condition is a bit too strict
<ahayzen> dkessel, yep :)
<Kaleo> aligned*
<ahayzen> was just scanning through
<kenvandine> Kaleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1201936
<Kaleo> timp: ie. by default y == 0
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201936 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "highlightRangeMode in a ListView hides the page header" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> timp: on all Items
<Kaleo> kenvandine: thanks
<Kaleo> timp: I think we really need something more explicit
<Kaleo> timp: maybe even something like "ScrollablePage"
<Kaleo> timp: that you use if you want the header to hide
<Kaleo> timp: and for which you have to set the flickable
<timp> Kaleo: ah I didn't think of that. I assumed if you don't set anchors or y, the position is not defined
<Kaleo> timp: right
<mhall119> Kaleo: do you happen to have screenshots showing the different available themes?
<Kaleo> timp: I find lots of apps that either don't have a direct child being the flickable
<Kaleo> timp: or don't set anchors
<timp> Kaleo: we have the flickable property. If you want it explicit, we could remove the automatic detection of that
<Kaleo> timp: maybe yeah
<Kaleo> timp: we need to market it somehow
<timp> Kaleo: it would save us some hassle, and remove some code
<Kaleo> timp: so that everybody knows you need to set it
<Kaleo> timp: I'm thinking that's not enough though
<Kaleo> timp: I'm thinking if you have to use a ScrollablePage to make it work it's better
<mhall119> Kaleo: timp: add it to askubuntu.com as a question and subsequent answer, then we can add it to the developer.u.c cookbook
<Kaleo> timp: that way people make a conscious choice of it
<Kaleo> mhall119: yeah, but we need an API trick first :)
<Kaleo> timp: and first line of the documentation of Page we talk about ScrollablePage
<Kaleo> timp: or something
<timp> Kaleo: so remove all this flicking-stuff from page, and add a subclass of Page called ScrollablePage where you set the flickable property?
<Kaleo> timp: and ScrollablePage raises an exception if no flickable is set
<Kaleo> timp: yeah
<Kaleo> timp: it's an idea
<Kaleo> timp: maybe there is better
<timp> the other option is to talk about the flickable property in the first line of Page, and not try to detect a flickable automatically
<Kaleo> timp: htmmm yeah
<Kaleo> timp: the other option is to provide ready made Pages
<Kaleo> timp: one with a ListView for example
<timp> I've thought of putting a Flickable by default in a Page as a default property, but then you get problems if you have a custom Flickable (such as a LisView)
<Kaleo> timp: right
<Kaleo> timp: how about we don't have Page
<Kaleo> no, that's crazy
<Kaleo> timp: I'm out of ideaas
<timp> FlickablePage and ListViewPage would be an option, but I'm not sure if that is enough
<mhall119> Kaleo: do you happen to have screenshots showing the different available themes?
<timp> Kaleo: we used to have no Page.
<Kaleo> mhall119: not at hand, ask Rosie
<timp> Kaleo: but you need to set the tools and title(or header contents) somewhere
<timp> if custom subclasses of Flickable and ListView are rarely used, FlickablePage and ListViewPage might be an option
<kenvandine> Kaleo, i hate to keep you around longer than needed... but would you mind giving a quick review to https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/friends-app/page_for_flickable/+merge/175114
<timp> we can set parameters such as the topMargin for the flickable then inside the page, instead of setting it for the flickable property when that is updated
<kenvandine> Kaleo, you've basically seen it already :)
<timp> Kaleo: I also thought about incorporating the functionality of PageStack in the MainView
<timp> then you always have something like a stack available (for example if a search is triggered from outside the app, and the search view should have a back button)
<timp> but that's a different topic
<timp> kenvandine: your MR looks good but I didn't build/run it because I don't have the dependencies now
<timp> kenvandine: I would remove the anchors from the Timeline in friends-app.qml
<timp> kenvandine: also the PageStack in that file doesn't need anchors. it is automatic.
<Kaleo> kenvandine: approved sir
<kenvandine> Kaleo, thanks
<kenvandine> timp, i probably have way too many anchors :)
<kenvandine> i'll remove those
<kenvandine> timp, i would love to have an expert take a look at the delegate in that listview to see how it can be optimized
 * Kaleo is gone now.
<timp> ciao
<timp> me too
<kenvandine> good night!
<Kaleo> kenvandine: don't( use DropShadow
<Kaleo> kenvandine: that's the bigggest drag
<kenvandine> i'll try disabling that and compare
<Kaleo> kenvandine: use QML_RENDER_TIMING=1
<kenvandine> but i think there is some sizing issues
<Kaleo> kenvandine: and look at render time
<kenvandine> which also makes the transitions chunky
<Kaleo> kenvandine: if on your laptop it's above 5ms you can be sure that's it's too much
<Kaleo> kenvandine: and going to be laggy on the phone
<kenvandine> it's actually smoother on the phone
<kenvandine> which is weird!
<Kaleo> kenvandine: ah ah
<Kaleo> kenvandine: that I know why
<Kaleo> kenvandine: it's using a different QtQuick renderer
<Kaleo> kenvandine: (it's using multiple threads on the phone, not on the desktop
<kenvandine> ah... so nothing i'm doing wrong )
<Kaleo> )
<kenvandine> :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: which will change
<kenvandine> awesome
<Kaleo> kenvandine: try QML_FORCE_THREADED_RENDERER=1 on your desktop
<Kaleo> kenvandine: that will give you what the phone uses by default
<Kaleo> anyway most improtantly: profile with QML_RENDER_TIMING=1
<Kaleo> and profile with the profiler in QtCreator
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> on that note, byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-17
<AskUbuntu> Windows SDK on Ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/320935
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> dpm, so the weather app is not showing the weather I'd like to have for the weekend - can we fix that somehow? :-P
<dpm> dholbach, sure, we can always hardcode it so that it always shows sunshine :)
<dpm> I'll approve the merge proposal straight away ;)
<dholbach> that's more like it - I guess we should maintain a list of cities where people just want good weather and if only just for the weekends :)
<dholbach> luckily other weather services chose to do my bidding, so I guess I'm fine :)
<dinkometalac> dpm, why not rain all weekend?
<dinkometalac> :P
<dpm> dinkometalac, I guess everyone has got a different type of favourite weather, as I say, patches welcome ;)
<dinkometalac> dpm, it wouldn't get merged anyway :P
<dinkometalac> so, no need hahaha
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> dinkometalac, btw, really nice to see how Sudoku is evolving, nice work!
<dinkometalac> dpm, thanks
<dinkometalac> as soon as HUD lands into sdk
<dinkometalac> it will be much better
<dinkometalac> imagine playing your game with voice
<dinkometalac> hahaha
<dpm> oh yeah
<dholbach> dinkometalac, if it rains after the festival I'd be perfectly happy with that :)
<dinkometalac> dholbach, what festival?
<dinkometalac> rain festival in Bergen, Norway :-D
<dholbach> dinkometalac, http://pyonen.de/about.html (just outside Berlin)
<dinkometalac> dholbach, ah germans, techno :-D
<dinkometalac> anyway, have a good time :-)
<dholbach> dinkometalac, it's not like that's exactly my cup of tea, but as all my friends are going to be there, it's going to be good fun :)
<dinkometalac> dholbach, you can always get high :-p
<dholbach> haha
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy International Criminal Justice Day! :-D
<nik90> good morning all :)
<matanya> popey: topic change?
<dpm> morning nik90, awesome clock release yesterday :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | Wed 17th July is Sudoku App HackDay! http://bit.ly/1aOKij2 | Sudoku App Bugs: http://bit.ly/13ukqz5 | Sudoku App Blueprint: http://bit.ly/17ktriJ
<popey> Boom! 2 mins before the start!
<dpm> popey, there's a guy who was trying to install core apps on 12.04 via the  touch-coreapps package, but got this error about dropping-letters not being installable: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/07/05/dogfoodable-core-apps/#comment-964953310
<dpm> any ideas what it could be?
<dpm> Dropping Letters seems to be available here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=precise
<popey> dpm: yeah, someone pinged me on G+ this morning about it, am taking a look
<Mihir__> Hey any one who is working on Calculator core app there ?
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<dpm> Mihir__, I'm not sure we've got any of the core devs here, but others might be able to answer your questions on Calculator, so feel free to just ask :)
<Mihir__> Actually i have just started looking into Ubuntu Touch and made an interest to start contributing my self
<Mihir__> So need guidance how can I start..
<Mihir__> I have setup the projects with source code and all
<Mihir__> So need some guidance for further steps.
<dpm> cool
<dpm> Mihir__, so the next step is just to pick an app you'd like to contribute to, and then we can take it from there. Today we're running the Sudoku hackfest, so that'd be a good start
<dpm> Otherwise, Music is also a good option
<dpm> Mihir__, so let me know which app you'd like to pick up and we can take it from there
<Mihir__> I have looked into Calculator source code
<Mihir__> and understood lil bit of I am having knowledge of Javascipt and starting with understanding of QML properly
<dpm> cool, also a good choice
<dpm> Mihir__, have you got Qt Creator set up to look at the code and be able to start the app from there?
<Mihir__> Yup , i got latest source code form bzr.
<Mihir__> I am using Kubuntu 13.04
<Mihir__> I ran calculator from QT creator
<dpm> Mihir__, so the easiest way to start is to actually try the app and see if you notice any usability or functionality issues, which you can report as a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app (using the "Report a bug" link)
<Mihir__> Okay..Sure..
<dpm> Mihir__, next, you might want to go through the list of bugs in that same page, to see if there is any one that you might be interested to fix
<dpm> that will get you deep into the code
<Mihir__> Okay got it
<dpm> perfect
<Mihir__> and what if I start working on any bug because I have seen the bug list yesterday and there was discussion going on
<Mihir__> so how do they assign the bugs ?
<dpm> Mihir__, you can pick any bug you like. If you want to start working on a bug, feel free to assign yourself to the bug and mark it as In Progress, so that others know you're working on it. However, please do that when you actually start working on it, otherwise we've had the experience that some people "reserved" bugs to work on, got busy with other stuff, never worked on them and blocked others to work on them
<Mihir__> Ohhkie got it :)
<dpm> great :)
<Mihir__> and what is the suduko hackthon you were talking about..?
<Mihir__> and is there any simulator to test...because it just run as stand alone application is that fine ?
<dpm> let me answer the simulator question first, as it's quicker :)
<dpm> we don't yet have a simulator for the SDK. However, all of our developers develop the apps from the desktop, and 99% of the functionality of these apps can be tested by running on the desktop :)
<UberVexer> What is the current recommended development hardware? Or is it just whatever you can get your hands on?
<Mihir__> okay..so whatever works on desktop will work on mobile so no need of simulator
<dpm> UberVexer, to develop on the desktop, any computer able to run Ubuntu 12.04 or later should do. To test on mobile devices, there are 4 that are recommended (2 phones and 2 tablets) -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<UberVexer> dpm: ty
<dpm> you're welcome ;)
<dpm> Mihir__, essentially, yes
<dpm> Mihir__, regarding the Hack Days, you'll find everything about them here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/07/announcing-the-ubuntu-core-apps-hack-days/
<Mihir__> and yeah what we discuss on #ubuntu-touch channel ?
<dpm> we're running a hackfest every day for 3 weeks, today it's Sudoku :)
<dpm> Mihir__, I'm not sure I understand the question about #ubuntu-touch
<Mihir__> I mean what kind of discussion goes on on #ubuntu-touch IRC channel
<dpm> ah, I see. All kind of discussion related to developing the Ubuntu Touch platform. We chose to use this channel (#ubuntu-app-devel) for the hackfests as it is less noisy
<seb128> hey to    Component.onCompleted: { displayName(backendInfo.listSounds("/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo")); print("ok") }
<Mihir__> So apart of development discussion we do it on #ubuntu-touch channel
<seb128> ups, sorry for the accidental paste there ;-)
<dpm> Mihir__, yeah, this channel is specific for application development
<dpm> Mihir__, you're saying you have got experience with JavaScript, so this might be a good start with another activity: review. Someone filed a bug, someone else sent a fix, and now this fix is waiting for review (see the linked branch) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1199657
<seb128> hey toolkit guys
<dpm> You might want to add a comment to the review.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1199657 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Sum, wrong decimal result" [Undecided,New]
<Mihir__> @dpm and Stock Ticker is just at initial stage ? I can't see any requirements and wireframes on that page
<seb128> I've a cpp backend returning a QStringList and I want to give that list to a transformation function and use it as a values: for a ValueSelector
<seb128> does anyone has an hint how to do that?
<seb128> does using Component.onCompleted: sound like a correct approach?
<dpm> Mihir__, stock ticker is actually in a more advanced state than most of the apps. The reason you don't see any wireframes is because it wasn't developed from scratch as a core app. A community developer created it, we thought it would be a good fit for the core apps project and we asked him if he'd be interested for his app to join the project. So we "adopted" it :)
<diplo> Hi guys, about to start having a play and wanted to write something to use http://www.goodreads.com/api and was just wondering if there are any apps using oauth yet that I can take a look at ?
<dpm> same for the Sudoku app
<diplo> My google foo is failing me
<dpm> diplo, you should be using the Online Accounts API to do OAuth for you
<dpm> however, I don't recall it having a goodreads backend
<dpm> so you might need to create that backend first
<diplo> OK, is there any documentation on doing that or code I should look at ?
<diplo> First try so having a look at someone elses code would be probably a good start for me
<Mihir__> Okay...so he will provide all the details of project & we'll start working on that afterwards :)
<dpm> Mihir__, the project is already part of the core apps, you can  find the details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/StockTicker - there are no wireframes as the app was developed without them, so there's not much point in creating the wireframes afterwards, unless we plan a UI redesign
<dpm> diplo, let me see if I can find something for you
<diplo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/files
<diplo> Looking at that atm
<Mihir__> Okay :)
<dpm> diplo, there is some info here, but I believe it's a bit outdated:
<dpm> - http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/online-accounts/
<dpm> - http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/online-accounts/for-service-developers/
<diplo> ta
<diplo> Hadn't found that page yet
<dpm> yeah, it might be useful to learn about the terms used in online accounts, but I'm pretty sure the code examples are outdated
<dpm> diplo, the best person to ask is mardy on #ubuntu-touch, but he seems to be away at the moment
<diplo> OK thanks, I'll take a look and understand first. thanks for your help dpm
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> timp, bzoltan, could any of you answer this question? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/319355/how-can-textfield-input-be-validated-for-long-integers
<popey> dpm: uhm, we never made the collection available for precise/quantal
<popey> only ever for raring/saucy
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/collection/+packages
<popey> hmmm
<dpm> oh time to flick the switch, then :)
<popey> lol
<popey> it's not a switch
<popey> well, i suspect we could do package copy, would need some testing
 * popey scripts it
 * popey hugs cjwatson who made the copy-package python script
<dpm> argh yeah, you're right, we need to do it for each package
<popey> still, that aside, coreapps fail to install too
 * popey debugs in a precise vm
<bzoltan> popey: have you seen the download stats?
<popey> what stats?
<popey> so. "no" ☻
<dpm> popey, thanks for testing. Quick question, what's the Canonical auth package? Which app needs them?
<popey> apt-get rdepends may help you there ☻
<popey> bzoltan: just catching up with mail, thanks
<bzoltan> popey: It is intersting...there are people on Precise using the Ubuntu SDK :)
<popey> yeah
<dpm> hm, nothing seems to depend on it
<dpm> nevermind
<bzoltan> So we may want to be nice with them :) I have read in a book, that the secret of a successful business is not the mess around with the customer :)
<dpm> popey, the artists tab is now functional in the music app \o/
<timp> dpm: done
<timp> dpm: reading the docs helped for me :)
<dpm> thanks timp!
<popey> dpm: SWEET!
<dpm> :)
<popey> hmm
<popey> i see why dropping letters fails to install
 * popey pokes some things
<Mihir__> @dpm i can see that still the bug is not in progress ...so you meant to say I need to review the solution of the javascript library ?
<popey> dpm: have asked fg to build the missing dep, but will try a copy-package to see if that works
<dpm> I've just seen it, thanks popey!
<popey> dpm: ever used copy-package?
<popey> it's unbelieveably awesome
<popey> check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883752/
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883757/ the full monty
<dpm> Mihir__, yeah, the guy working on it didn't assign it to himself, so I've just done it for him :) He has linked a bzr branch with the fix, which he's attached to the bug. The way development works in core apps is that everyone can check out the code, work on it, and when the fix or feature is ready, they can send a merge proposal to include their code to the main branch. Before a merge proposal is accepted, it needs to be reviewed to make sure it wo
<dpm> rks and it makes sense. That's the stage that bug is in, and it'd be helpful to have some review from experienced JS developers
<dpm> the nice thing about it is that anyone can do a review. You can click on the "Ready for review" link, which will take you to the merge proposal
<dpm> there you can add a comment (or more) and mark it as "Needs Fixing" if you think the code needs improvements or "Approve" if you think it's ok
<Mihir__> Ohhkie got it I was wondering for that..i can see NEW tag only
<dpm> where can you see this NEW tag?
<Mihir__> Nope it has been changed now !!
<dpm> hi WebbyIT, how are you today? :)
<WebbyIT> hi dpm :) I'm fine, thanks... In a couple of hours I'll try to do some MR for sudoku ;)
<dpm> awesome! :)
<popey> sweet!
 * popey hugs WebbyIT 
<timp> Would any of the apps benefit from having "form-factor and orientation detection" in the SDK?
<timp> I think that the apps can do all that is needed by checking the width and height of the view, but perhaps there are some uses that I didn't think of
<dpm> popey, just looked at the pastebin, cool :)
 * dpm loves automation
<dpm> timp, I think it would help, as right now we don't have any guidance on how to find out the form factor. I don't think all developers know that all that's needed is to check the width and height of the view. I for one didn't know it: http://askubuntu.com/q/306056/9781
<Mihir__> @dpm I did try to review that merge request ,
<Mihir__> The solution looks fine , but what I feel
<Mihir__> can we use minified version of JS instead of the full version to reduce the space ?
<timp> dpm: I still think you don't need anything besides width and height. If you have a use case to prove me wrong, please tell me
<dpm> Mihir__, space does not matter on a native app, and having a minified version would make it impossible to debug
<timp> dpm: "not having guidance" seems like a documentation+examples issue, not a form-factor-detection-module in sdk
<Mihir__> Okay Got it :) so just need the confirmation for that too :)
<dpm> timp, I don't actually have a use case, and I think you're right, my thought was rather to make life easier to app developers
<timp> dpm: ok, examples+docs are part of the sdk also :)
<timp> dpm: I think when we start working on apps that automatically scale on different devices we should write some guidelines to help the developers
<dpm> Mihir__, my hunch was that it was a bit overkill to use that big external library, but I'm not a JavaScript expert, that's why having your input is very valuable
<dpm> Feel free to add the comments on the merge proposal if you like, that'd be helpful for the review
<Mihir__> yes i understood that too
<Mihir__> But in calculator doing manual precision would be painful but let me understand it properly.
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<andrea_> Hi guys I'm trying to learn how to use bazaar. SUmmary: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanpivix/sudoku-app/sudoku-app/+merge/175170. I'm following David's  message step by step:
<andrea_> I downloaded the branch
<andrea_> I fix the file I have to fix
<andrea_> I use bzr pull :parent
<andrea_> then
<andrea_> bzr push lp:~vanpivix/sudoku-app/sudoku-app/bug-175170
<andrea_> I get this error
<andrea_> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create 'bug-175170'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<popey> you probably want bzr push lp:~vanpivix/sudoku-app/bug-175170
<andrea_> pepey: THANKS I was going crazy...
<andrea_> Now I fix the other things..
<andrea_> I think now all is ok..
<Laney> xnox: Did you ever find out the answers to your question about ListItem.ValueSelector?
<xnox> Laney: w.r.t. flickable of it? i was told they are designing a new / proper option selector widget.
<Laney> xnox: Both actually
<Laney> I'd like to have one backed by a model
<xnox> Laney: http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<xnox> Laney: oh, and i don't think either are backed by models.
<Laney> alternatively can I convert it to a list of strings?
<xnox> Laney: you can have it's currently selected index, and choose the default index.
<dpm> thanks andrea_ for your contribution!
<seb128> Laney, xnox: join https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1201872 ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201872 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItems.ValueSelector doesn't work well with dynamic options" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> maybe I can subscript it
<Laney> seb128: I'm trying to hack your MP :P
<seb128> Laney, good luck ;-)
<Laney> I think you can get rid of the C++ bit
<seb128> Laney, list files from qml? how? I though you couldn't access the local disk from js/qml
<Laney> there's a FolderListModel
<seb128> Laney, btw on the valueselector topic:
<seb128> <Saviq> seb128, problem is ValueSelector doesn't support delegates yet
<seb128>  seb128, but AFAIK they're making it so that it does
<Laney> assuming we are allowed to use it
<seb128> <Saviq> seb128, at which point you'd just use their delegate and extend it to format your things
<xnox> seb128: qml has native xml / qml models support....
<Laney> yeah, ... ValueSelector :|
<seb128> xnox, right, I've been using those
<seb128> xnox, still that doesn't give me the content of /etc files or /usr directories
 * xnox is stuck with android when i should be joining in on the qml fun!
<Mihir__> @dmp hey, I am unable to see keyboard while running project from QT SDK
<Mihir__> any Idea?
<timp> seb128: I guess the valueselector delegates that you refer to is what is asked in this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1201872
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201872 in Ubuntu UX "ListItems.ValueSelector doesn't work well with dynamic options" [Undecided,New]
<timp> seb128: I don't think someone is currently working on it
<seb128> timp, yes
<seb128> timp, hum, ok, I worked around it so it's not blocking me, but the widget is pretty limited atm imho
<seb128> well, you can't fix everything in a day ;-)
<timp> that is very true :)
<seb128> seems like the widget UI is being reworked though?
<andrea_> dpm: thank you for the help :D
<seb128> or that a OptionSelector  one is coming?
<timp> seb128: what do you mean with widget ui?
<timp> seb128: yeah design calls it OptionSelector now, so eventually there will be an OptionSelector with proper designs and behavior
<timp> (and a deprecated valueselector that is a subclass of optionselector I assume, but not just yet. Currently we have the ValueSelector to be used)
<Laney> hrm, I don't know how to do it
<Laney> timp: Do you know of a trick to turn a model into a list of strings?
<seb128> timp, well, we are using ValueSelector in system settings but it's not looking great, mpt said to not worry and to wait for OptionSelector to be available and that's going to look better
<Laney> I'm trying to populate a ValueSelector with a FolderListModel
<timp> seb128: mpt gave you good advice :)
<seb128> timp, good to hear ;-)
<timp> Laney: does it need to be expandable? Otherwise you can consider having a ListItem.Header, by a list of standard list items that is populated by the folderlistmode
<timp> +l
<seb128> Laney, you can probably hack around like I did in https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-display-names/+merge/175250
<Laney> It's permenantly expanded
<seb128> Laney, e.g have a function that populate the list from the model
<timp> seb128: there are new designs that look pretty sleek http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector but we don't have it implemented yet
<seb128> ok
<seb128> timp, Laney: the issue with the "list of standard list items" is that you need to reimplement the "select one value" behaviour
<seb128> timp, do you know when the new option selector should be there?
<timp> seb128: no, I think we need to discuss its priority. It is not in the current list of scheduled components but perhaps it should be
<timp> seb128, Laney I created a bug for this (I couldn't find an existing one; if there is please let me know) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1202170
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202170 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Implement OptionSelector" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> OK I'll just leave it getting a QStringList from C++ for now
<timp> seb128, Laney please comment there with your use case(s) and let us know whether it is important for you.
<Laney> timp: thanks
<timp> kalikiana: ^ see bug
<timp> I just discovered that we do have the optionselector scheduled :)
<timp> with priority 2 (1 is the highest).
<seb128> timp, great, that confirms what the design guys said then ;-)
<timp> kalikiana: ^ you are assigned to the OptionSelector in the spreadsheet; what's the current plan for that?
<seb128> we need it
<seb128> quite some of the system settings UI look weird using the current valueselector
<timp> kalikiana: hey, you wanna trade your OptionSelector for my "medium font weight" and grid view? :)
<kalikiana> timp, I barely had time to look at OptionSelector so I'm not emotionally attached so to speak
<kalikiana> if you want I don't mind trading
<timp> ok, cool
<timp> I made the ugly ValueSelector so am a bit emotionally attached ;)
<kalikiana> haha
<timp> kalikiana: ok, so I'll swap them in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Av4_up3vZmkvdGNHdW1mWGtwSndPWkRJQkdwNFgtM3c#gid=0
<mardy> dpm: hi! You were looking for me before :-)
<dpm> hi mardy, thanks for coming back to me :)
<dpm> mardy, earlier on diplo was looking for some info on how to add a new provider to Online Accounts for Ubuntu Touch (to be able to access goodreads), and I couldn't find any up-to-date documentation to do it. Do you  have any pointers or links to any docs?
<timp> nic-doffay: ^ I hear you are working on the OptionSelector
<mardy> dpm, diplo: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/online-accounts/for-service-developers/
<mardy> dpm, diplo: the part about the account plugin does not apply to Ubuntu Touch
<mardy> dpm, diplo: in fact, writing plugins for Ubuntu Touch is easier, it's just a matter of writing a QML file. See for example http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/account-plugins/trunk/files/head:/qml/
<nic-doffay> timp, that's right.
<timp> nic-doffay: ok, cool. I assigned this bug to you then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1202170
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202170 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Implement OptionSelector" [Undecided,New]
<nic-doffay> timp, cool
<dpm> mardy, thanks!
<timp> nic-doffay: could you link your branch to that bug?
<Mihir__> @dpm you there?
<dpm> Mihir__, yes
<Mihir__> I am unable to see keyboard while running project from QT SDK  any Idea?
<dpm> Mihir__, you won't get the On-screen keyboard popping out if you're running your apps on the desktop, the idea is that you can use your regular hardware keyboard in there
<Mihir__> Yeah that I know but was looking into this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1198842
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1198842 in Ubuntu UX "[Calculator app] Keyboard partly overlaps keypad instead of covering it" [Low,Triaged]
<Mihir__> it seems required to test so was wondering how can I re-produce this issue
<nic-doffay> timp, sure
<timp> thanks
<dpm> Mihir__, ah, yeah, I'd suggest looking at another bug perhaps, as this one requires design input too
<Mihir__> Okay & yeah I have reviewed that bug
<Mihir__> I guess it has been committed
<dpm> hi SDK people, could someone help this app developer with their question? http://askubuntu.com/q/320292/9781
<dpm> Kaleo, I think you're the color master in the team, so this one might be for you ;) ^
<Kaleo> dpm: yes
<Kaleo> dpm: done
<dpm> thanks Kaleo!
<Kaleo> m-b-o: hey, you are going to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/Bug1201094 ?
<m-b-o> kaleo: not anymore :)
<Kaleo> m-b-o: some other fix you made? :)
<m-b-o> requirements have changed aliite bit and will make a new try, when
<Kaleo> m-b-o: ah ok :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: are we all good with the friends app header issue?
<Kaleo> m-b-o: I don't know what the new requirements are but I think this branch ought to land since it will fix not only the bug but also a lot of performance related issues
<m-b-o> kaleo: seems like we don't need a PageStack anymore in the weather app,
<m-b-o> kaleo: yes
<Kaleo> m-b-o: cool
<m-b-o> but I screwed the MP in the meantime ;)
<Kaleo> lol
<m-b-o> kaleo: but all Tab content will move into Page, as you suggested
<Kaleo> m-b-o: cool
<seb128> Kaleo, help! ;-)
<seb128> Kaleo, can you tell me what I'm doing wrong there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884692/ ? ;-)
<seb128> ^ anyone else who can help with a flickable issue?
<Kaleo> seb128: let me see
<Kaleo> seb128: what's the issue?
<seb128> Kaleo, I want to scroll through the list of values
<seb128> which goes over the screen
<seb128> but that doesn't work, there is no scrolling
<seb128> like the flickable was not working
<seb128> was->is
<Kaleo> seb128: you are setting the height of the flickable to be the height of the selector
<Kaleo> seb128: that breaks it
<seb128> Kaleo, what should I set it to? I tried random fixed value and it was not scrolling either :/
<Kaleo> seb128: you set it to whatever you want
<Kaleo> seb128: the important thing is contentHeight
<Kaleo> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#contentHeight-prop
<Kaleo> seb128: anyway you seem to be trying to achieve some design that i did not know about, who is asking for that?
<seb128> Kaleo, mpt
<seb128> Kaleo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#Phone
<Kaleo> seb128: why is it not following the standard pattern?.
<seb128> Kaleo, "Apart from that, the “Ringtone” screen should consist of a non-scrolling “Stop Playing” button whenever you are not in Silent Mode, followed by..."
<seb128> Kaleo, which are? are you speaking about the list or the scrolling?
<seb128> or both?
<Kaleo> seb128: let me see
<jono> nik90, hey
<jono> nik90, awesome work on the clock!
<jono> the suru gradient looks incredible
<Kaleo> seb128: so that looks like a pretty common use case
<Kaleo> seb128: that should be added to the standard patterns (& toolkit)
<Kaleo> seb128: so, IIUC there are 2 issues:
<seb128> Kaleo, the scrolling or the list?
<Kaleo> seb128: the scrolling is just you not using the Flickable correctly
<Kaleo> seb128: let's call it issue 1) :)))
<mpt> Kaleo, it's the only time I've needed it in dozens of screens, so I wouldn't be so sure it's a pattern.
<Kaleo> seb128: you should have the Flickable as parent of the Column
<Kaleo> seb128: (since it should flick everything)
<seb128> Kaleo, but that would make the button scroll off screen no?
<seb128> well the listitem in my example
<Kaleo> seb128: it's not part of the design
<Kaleo> seb128: but yes it would
<Kaleo> seb128: so anyway your root issue is contentHeight not being set adequately
<seb128> Kaleo, the design states "the “Ringtone” screen should consist of a non-scrolling “Stop Playing” button..."
<seb128> Kaleo, right, thanks, that works now
<Kaleo> mpt: you mean having a submenu where you select a value?
<Kaleo> seb128: ah it's not on the wireframe (the button)
<seb128> Kaleo, right, mpt forgot it in the drawing and didn't redo one
<Kaleo> mpt: ok
<jono> mpt, hey
<jono> maybe you can help with this
<seb128> Kaleo, the "submenu when you get a value" is supposed to be provided by "OptionSelector"
<seb128> Kaleo, which was discussed earlier today
<Kaleo> seb128: was it?
<jono> I remember seeing some visual design guidelines for the calendar - do you know when they will be finished and ready for the calendar team to use?
<seb128> Kaleo, you discussed assignment with the sdk guys
<Kaleo> seb128: so you are missing the option to keep it always expanded?
<seb128> Kaleo, no?
<Kaleo> seb128: yes, but not your case
<seb128> Kaleo, well, calum/mpt said that this usecase will be fullfilled by the optionselector when we get it
<Kaleo> seb128: well, good then
<Kaleo> seb128: however you are still missing that option right?
<Kaleo> seb128: to keep it always expanded
<Kaleo> nic-doffay: you around?
<seb128> Kaleo, I've no idea what the OptionSelector will look like :/
<seb128> Kaleo, well the design has it
<Kaleo> seb128: where do you see that design?
<seb128> Kaleo, see http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<seb128> Kaleo, the "expended"
<nic-doffay> Kaleo, what's up?
<seb128> "expanded"
<Kaleo> seb128: right, it's me not knowing then
<Kaleo> nic-doffay: just wanted to make sure that you have a property in both OptionSelectors to keep them expanded
<nic-doffay> Kaleo, yeah.
<Kaleo> nic-doffay: cool
<Kaleo> seb128: so, it will come :)
<nic-doffay> In the branch there's examples of both in the gallery.
<seb128> Kaleo, great! ;-)
<obounaim_> Hello everybody
<nic-doffay> Hey there
<kenvandine> Kaleo, yes
<kenvandine> Kaleo, except for the bug that breaks the header if i set the range thing
<kenvandine> but i commented that out for now
<Kaleo> kenvandine: ok
<Laney> seb128: btw, it works with a ListView
<Laney> ah, you got it already
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: yo
<popey> i am going afk shortly.. make it a quickie ☻
<ahayzen> popey, dpm said for me to sign canonical contributors license....who do i put as 'Please add the Canonical Project Manager or contact'?
<ahayzen> popey, for the Ubuntu Touch Music App
<popey> me!
<popey> Alan Pope / alan.pope@canonical.com
<ahayzen> ur name and email...?
<ahayzen> or just one
<ahayzen> popey, i'll put ur name and the email with a slash like u have...thx :)
<popey> i haven't actually seen the form
<ahayzen> popey, sent! thanks .. ur free to go now :)
<popey> but the person the form goes to, will recognise the name :D
<popey> Thank you! :D
<ahayzen> popey, go and cool down those cats they must be hot ;)
<popey> they are!
<popey> moping about
<Mihir> hey
<danielholm> hi guys, why can't I get my toolbar to show in a page that uses a page stack inside a tab
<danielholm> ?
<danielholm> code: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danielholm/music-app/show-tracks-in-playlists/view/head:/MusicPlaylists.qml
<danielholm> oh, wie, ahazyen: welcome!
<danielholm> ahayzen: I hoped you would be invited since your code proposals kick ass ;)
<ahayzen> danielholm, ....invited?...
<danielholm> ahayzen: I thought you were joining the music app team?
<ahayzen> danielholm, i am :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, just had to sign the agreement..now gotta tell dpm and he'll add me :)
<danielholm> ahayzen: well, there you go! welcome :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, thx :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, do u think i should add tht comment from tht merge last night to the bug?
<danielholm> ahayzen: very nice to have you
<danielholm> ahayzen: which bug?
<ahayzen> danielholm, this comment .. https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/library-load-rework/+merge/175113/comments/392717
<ahayzen> danielholm, to bug 1200368
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200368 in Ubuntu Music App "UI blocks when scanning in music" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200368
<danielholm> ah!
<ahayzen> danielholm, obviously tweak it slightly for the bug so it is context..but move the info over so it isn't lost (as it is relevant to the bug)?
<danielholm> ahayzen: there's been sooo many mails the last few days, I seem to have some problems remembering them all.
<ahayzen> danielholm, no worries
<danielholm> ahayzen: do what's most convenient for you. :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, i'll move it over in a bit :)
<danielholm> :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, so ur toolbar isn't appearing?
<danielholm> ahayzen: exactly. it bothers me, since I don't know why?
<ahayzen> :/
<danielholm> ahayzen: might you know?
<ahayzen> danielholm, well MusicTracks uses pagestack doesn't it so whts different?
<danielholm> ahayzen: the same goes for the artist tab as well as the playlist tab
<ahayzen> danielholm, are they all doing it or just the playlist?
<danielholm> ahayzen: Does it? no? really? I'll have to look
<ahayzen> danielholm, i was asking u...
<danielholm> ahayzen: you are correct. I missed that
<ahayzen> danielholm, in ur branch the toolbar *sometimes* works in the Music tab for me :S
<danielholm> ahayzen: so yeah, why doesn't it work in the playlist, or artist, tab
<ahayzen> danielholm, it works in the tracks tab first time... then go back and its not working!?
<danielholm> ahayzen: yeah, we should really check that out. I have the same issues. Or had, really, since it's been working a lot better now.
<ahayzen> danielholm, albums appears to *always* work so whts different
<danielholm> ahayzen: yeah.... I believe its due that we want toolbars with different actions in them for each tab
<ahayzen> danielholm, yh
<ahayzen> danielholm, can we not have a massive toolbar and then hide/show the toolitems relevant to the page or is it better to have many toolbars?
<zerotrack> i dont know why, but the icon of sudoku app is the same of Music App and the title on top of screen is "Music". Should I report a bug?
<danielholm> ahayzen: if that's possible, that would be better.
<ahayzen> zerotrack, my Music app was apparently sudoku yesterday (it was displaying the sudoku icon)
<ahayzen> danielholm, i'm just throwing ideas out there ;)
<danielholm> ahayzen: becoSE IU much rather have ONE general toolbar.
<danielholm> because *
<danielholm> ahayzen: haha, mine is displaying the xkcd icon on desktop
<ahayzen> danielholm, yh would be better...then we could have a handler which switches them on/off when u switch pages...u reckon tht would work
<danielholm> zerotrack: I think its a bug with the SDK
<ahayzen> danielholm, zerotrack, after updating the PPAs today it seems to be correct (yn)
<danielholm> well, great then
<danielholm> ahayzen: now let's see. Toolbar api
<danielholm> ..
<ahayzen> hehe
<zerotrack> danielholm, ahayzen i will update.. thanks..
<ahayzen> yh the icons are ok now :) just confirmed
<ahayzen> danielholm, do u think we could split up tht main music-app.qml a bit more, as it is getting hard to find things. Or is there a better way in QtCreator of jumping to elements than scrolling up/down?
<ahayzen> danielholm, like the file scanner i can never find lol
<danielholm> ahayzen: I think we should keep things that are consistent and used by more then one file in music-app.qml and have the other parts in seperate files
<danielholm> ahayzen: or central things. I think they should stay in that file, and have that as the center
<ahayzen> danielholm, ok tht makes sense
<ahayzen> danielholm, is there an actual tasklist i can look at, or is randomly hacking the best thing to do lol?
<danielholm> ahayzen: blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-music-development ; things needed to be done this week to get Music into image: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bugs?field.tag=touch-image-inclusion
<ahayzen> danielholm, thx...just got the playlist toolbar working!
<danielholm> did YOU="!!!_D
<ahayzen> danielholm, comment out pageStack.push(playlistspage)
<danielholm> push :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, do the same for artists etc
<danielholm> ahayzen: but does the pagestack work then?
<ahayzen> danielholm, wht should happen? ...
<danielholm> ahayzen: if you remove that, you aren't able to se tracks for artists or tracks in playlists, right?
<ahayzen> danielholm, and music albums doesn't have this push (hence why i removed it)
<ahayzen> danielholm, correct...i think
<danielholm> ahayzen: albums haven't got updated yet
<ahayzen> danielholm, ah
<danielholm> danielholm: then we have to find another way
<ahayzen> danielholm, well thts wht causing the issue
<ahayzen> danielholm, god we need our own channel otherwise we will take over #ubuntu-app-devel ;)
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> danielholm, so it works on the Tracks until u move to another page...suggesting if u started on Playlists tht would work until u moved?
<danielholm> ahayzen: haha, well it's pretty quite here anyways.
<ahayzen> yh
<danielholm> ahayzen: I just found that you could use "visible: true/false/ for toolbar actions
<ahayzen> danielholm, interesting
<ahayzen> danielholm, do u think we should discuss the idea of a global toolbar with the SDK team first?
<danielholm> ahayzen: so I think that we should remove each toolbar, except one genereal, and use toolbarid.visible =
<danielholm> ahayzen: I think that we need to get the toolbar working first of all. we could always change it later, since the UI will be completely revamped later
<ahayzen> danielholm, yes probably best
<ahayzen> danielholm, if u go to the artists tab...it the toolbar doesn't work...but then click on an artist...bring up the toolbar click back..then it works?!
<danielholm> whut
<ahayzen> is tht a whut i don't understand wht ur saying ... or a whut i don't believe wht it is doing?
<danielholm> ahayzen: same thing in playlists...
<ahayzen> danielholm, magic!
<danielholm> ahayzen: "whut I dont get why is that magic" ;)'
<danielholm> ahayzen: crazy magic
<ahayzen> danielholm, and then they continue working! even while u move tabs
<danielholm> it has to be a bug, right? I mean, that cant be intentional?
<ahayzen> danielholm, idk ... how does tht secondary toolbar work (the one with the back)? /me looks in code
<danielholm> ahayzen: that's pagestack magic
<ahayzen> danielholm, ah
<danielholm> ahayzen: that's hwo the pagestack works. when you push a new page, you get a back button the the one before the puush
<ahayzen> danielholm, yep probably a bug or our implementation is not wht they expected
<ahayzen> danielholm, ooh i understand now
<danielholm> ahayzen: we should probably report it. popey, mhall119, bacon have you seen this?
<ahayzen> danielholm, bacon?
<danielholm> JOno Bacon
<ahayzen> danielholm, yh :) his nick is jono isn't it?
<danielholm> But Bacon is much mure fun, isn't it? haha, no that was ju my bad
<ahayzen> danielholm, it is :)
<danielholm> ahayzen: I'm hungry :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, same nearly din dins time :)
<danielholm> ahayzen: never heard of; whts that?
<ahayzen> danielholm, dinner?
<danielholm> ahayzen: You'll have to excuse we. I'm Swedish and we drink beer and eat meatballs ;)
<ahayzen> danielholm, no worries...sounds pretty similar to wht happens over here lol
<danielholm> ahayzen: ah, of course. Made a quick search and it said Cats and Dogs, and I didn't get it
<danielholm> haha
<danielholm> ahayzen: actually I'm late to a party so I think I'll leave when we aren't in the middle of sometthing
<ahayzen> danielholm, one thing before u go...
<danielholm> ahayzen: I just got stuck. So my girlfriend left me here - with the beer. bad move ;)
<danielholm> sure
<ahayzen> danielholm, the docs have Component.onCompleted: push(page0) on the PageStack element y don't we?
<ahayzen> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-pagestack.html
<danielholm> yes
<ahayzen> oh its in the actual page load
<danielholm> we got that too
<ahayzen> danielholm, its too hot brain got confused :P
<danielholm> row 62: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danielholm/music-app/show-tracks-in-playlists/view/head:/MusicPlaylists.qml
<ahayzen> danielholm, they have it in the PageStack element we have it in the Page element
<ahayzen> danielholm, so i miss read it ;)
<mhall119> danielholm: ahayzen: what bug?
<danielholm> but we got in in the Page. We should perhaps move it to PageStack
<ahayzen> mhall119, toolbars not working
<mhall119> oh?
<ahayzen> mhall119, but then magically working after select an item and then pressing the back button
<danielholm> ahayzen: didn'r change the behaviour of the toolbar.
<ahayzen> mhall119, they work until u change tab then stop working
<mhall119> ahayzen: odd, should definitely file a bug about that
<ahayzen> mhall119, danielholm may be able to explain better
<danielholm> ahayzen: not at all.  ;)
<ahayzen> heh
<danielholm> mhall119: but we started to use a pagestack in a tab, and the toolbar won't work untill you pushed a new page and then to back
<mhall119> oh, because Tabs and PageStack both provide toolbars probably, Kaleo can you comment on that?
<danielholm> Sorry guys, I have to go
<danielholm> but if it is a bug, report it and I'll take a look
<ahayzen> danielholm, no worries ..speak soon
<danielholm> take care and well keep in touch! :DS
<danielholm> :D
<ahayzen> :D
<kenvandine> Kaleo, using the profiler on friends-app i see that onContentYChanged: internal.checkOnScreen() in AnimatedItem.qml gets called 11189 times in 9 seconds!
<kenvandine> that is with scrolling the listview up and down for a few seconds
<kenvandine> so i expect contentY to change a lot...
<kenvandine> but that's 19% of the 9 seconds i ran it
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: hey, I just submitted a one-liner MR against the calendar-app to fix a critical bug, would you mind reviewing it?
<oSoMoN> that’s https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/all-dates-local/+merge/175398
<oSoMoN> (and the associated bug is bug #1202366)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1202366 in Ubuntu Calendar App "[regression] first day of the month is broken for some months" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202366
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN: sure, I'm going to read it ;)
<oSoMoN> awesome, thanks!
<Kaleo> kenvandine: that's really bad :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine: can you file a bug?
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN: yeah, good point, when I did revision 66 I saw it, but stupidly I have not investigated it
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: at some point when we have some spare time we should really document those functions, and unit test them
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN: yes, definitely, it is necessary
<jono> danielholm, ahayzen, mhall119 just tested music app in the daily image
<jono> it works great
<jono> also, music plays while I use other apps too
<ahayzen> jono, awesome :)
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> jono: it'll keep playing the one track
<mhall119> I think Qt's multimedia stuff does that
<mhall119> but when teh track ends, it can't start the next
<jono> mhall119, ahhh let me test that
<mhall119> I made popey try earlier in the week
<ahayzen> mhall119, tht sounds like it will be an interesting one to fix
<mhall119> ahayzen: it's not broken, necessarily
<mhall119> it's just that the music app doesn't run when it doesn't have focus
<mhall119> there's already plans to provide a media server that will keep stuff playing when the app isn't focused
<jono> mhall119, ahhh yes
<jono> I see that too
<mhall119> jono: still, we were shocked that it kept playing even that one song, we expected it to stop immediately
<jono> indeed
<ahayzen> mhall119, dpm was talking about a media scanner service...do we have an eta or access to test this?
<mhall119> ahayzen: there was some evaluation of a 3rd party media scanner,  but last I heard they (thostr_) was having trouble getting it compiled and running
<mhall119> note, the media *scanner* service is different from the media *player* service
<mhall119> the player is planned to be written by jhodapp starting next week or so
<ahayzen> mhall119, Ok, yh this is something which may solve the UI locking while scanning (yn)
<mhall119> ahayzen: yeah, once we have a scanner service the music app won't need to scan anymore, it can drop it's use of the folderlistmodel plugin, and just query the service's database for songs
<ahayzen> yey :)
<ahayzen> mhall119, and this service will also be available on the desktop?
<mhall119> ahayzen: eventually I would imagine it would, yes
<ahayzen> brilliant :D
<mhall119> the one that is being evaluated would use the Grilo API to access it's data
<mhall119> https://wiki.gnome.org/Grilo
<mhall119> which would work well for desktop apps too
<ahayzen> so would third party apps be able to use this service?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> it uses DBus to communicate, so we'd need to make a Qt/QML wrapper for it
<mhall119> but then any app could access it
<ahayzen> tht will be useful for Python3 apps as mutagen for Python3 still doesn't officially exist
<kenvandine> Kaleo, sure!
<kenvandine> Kaleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1202393
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202393 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "AnimatedItem calls checkOnScreen too often" [Undecided,New]
<boiko> timp: hi, what would be the easiest way to get the old style tabs in an app?
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, hello!
<ahayzen> vthompson, i've got a branch which horizontally aligns the items on the now playing view (as on the desktop when u go fullscreen they get split) i couldn't see tht u've done this in ur design branch, but i can abandon tht branch if u have offline?...
<vthompson> I was hoping in my head the items would be centered with the title, track, album and progress bar being left justified such that the longest of them is left justified
<vthompson> If that makes sense.
<ahayzen> vthompson, tht sounds like wht i've done
<ahayzen> vthompson, also the pre/play/next should they be bound to the item above rather than parent.bottom?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'll pull your code, I see it now.
<ahayzen> vthompson, :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, I bouneded them to the bottom of app so they are closer to the users thumbs.
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok but wht about desktop? cause they are sortof in the middle when maximised....also they (on a phone size ish) appear directly under the item above at the moment as the margin to the bottom pushes them up
<vthompson> ahayzen, I like your changes my friend.
<ahayzen> vthompson, :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, also, I don't see them as being in the middle when maximized on the desktop. They appear to be just an inch or so from the bottom.
<vthompson> ahayzen, I intend to fix it so that it is even closer to the bottom.
<ahayzen> vthompson, i feel either the margin of the pre/play/next should be reduced a bit or they should be bound the item above...but then i'm not a designer
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok sounds gd :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, I agree on reducing the margin. I think I have it set as units.gu(3) or so in my adding-more-design-work branch -- which was just to play with.
<vthompson> ahayzen, feel free to reduce the margin so that there is just a bit of a buffer from the bottom.
<ahayzen> vthompson, 'anchors.bottomMargin: units.gu(10)'
<vthompson> ahayzen, Yep, and in the branch I just mentioned I changed 10 to 3. It looks nice
<ahayzen> vthompson, shall i reduce it in my branch or leave it to urs?
<vthompson> ahayzen, you can do it. You've already investigated. You might as well bring it forward with your Now Playing changes
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok :) anything else tht needs tweaking on tht page while i'm there?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I had thought that we could use more spacing between back, play/pause, and forward. Maybe double the current spacing?
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok i'll add tht
<vthompson> ahayzen, If you think that'd look good feel free to make the change.
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'm not sure if thts too much now ...
<ahayzen> vthompson, its strange makes it look like the pre/next buttons are higher than the play (unless they actually are)...
<vthompson> ahayzen, I see, you can leave it be. It was just a passing idea as I stare at the screen now
<ahayzen> vthompson, okies hehe
<ahayzen> vthompson, should the position/duration be closer to the progress bar?
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmm its only 2gu i'll leave it at tht
<vthompson> ahayzen, now that you mention it the pos/duration looks odd now because it's kind of close to the back button
<vthompson> ahayzen, even with the controls closer to the bottom it looks a little odd.  It almost looks like the pos/duration could be right justified?
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok i'll try it on the right... it is current 2 units down from the progress bar but then cause the actual bar of the progress is smaller it appears ~2.5 units
<vthompson> ahayzen, you could make it closer if you think it looks nicer. We really havent done any nitpicky design to the pixel level yet. If folks for the community want to make small tweaks such as the ones you're looking into, they are def welcome
<vthompson> ahayzen, just don't be disappointed if they change, say, next week. :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok :) ... how would i right justify a label?
<vthompson> ahayzen, you should be able to anchor it to the right.
<ahayzen> vthompson, it is the full width (40 units) at the moment, i'll change it so its smaller but even then it won't be perfect?
<ahayzen> vthompson, oh no tht won't work...cause it is 40 units with horizontal centre so it remains there even when maximised
<vthompson> ahayzen, I see, I don't know how to justify just the text off the top of my head
<ahayzen> vthompson, got it... horizontalAlignment: Text.AlignRight
<vthompson> ahayzen, cool
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll push tht up and shall i propose it?
<vthompson> ahayzen, sure. Just state that you made some small tweaks to the Now Playing page layout... nothing functional.
<ahayzen> vthompson, done :) anyway sleepy time thanks for your help
<vthompson> ahayzen, no problem. Thanks for your hard work!
<ahayzen> vthompson, thanks! bye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-18
<Mihir_> Hello
<dpm> morning Mihir_
<Mihir_> Good Morning dpm
<Mihir_> dpm: how are you ?
<dpm> fine, and yourself? Have you had the chance to dive deeper into core apps? :)
<AskUbuntu> What languages should I learn to become an ubuntu developer | http://askubuntu.com/q/321403
<dholbach> good morning
<Mihir_> dholbac:. good Morning
<dholbach> hi Mihir_
<Nimble> anyone know if there is a more up to date version of the messaging menu documentation than what is on the site?
<Nimble> because the site stuff doesn't really work
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | Thu 19th July is RSS Reader App HackDay! http://bit.ly/111uhQy | RSS Reader App Bugs: http://bit.ly/1dGsRNZ | RSS Reader App Blueprint: http://bit.ly/14gRL73
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, when you have a moment, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/domainlist-model-updates/+merge/175412 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Nelson Mandela Day! :-D
<gusch> oSoMoN: why is there the QTest::qWait(100); in the test?
<oSoMoN> gusch: to ensure the timestamps of the entries inserted in the history model are different
<gusch> oSoMoN: ah - ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll approve
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<seb128> hey toolkit guys ;-)
<seb128> does anyone know if I can do that easily with the toolkit a mainview/page?
<seb128> http://jsfiddle.net/Marcel/e9hyw/
<seb128> e.g having
<seb128> [The page Header]
<seb128> < button >
<seb128> < content >
<seb128> with scrolling making the header slide off screen and button stay at the topc and the content scrolling
<seb128> e.g what you get on that website if you scroll down on the bottom-right area
<JoeyChan> This is Joey from rss reader team   :)
<lisettte> hi JoeyChan!
<JoeyChan> hi  :)
<lisettte> JoeyChan: just wanted to let you know I am still trying to get more info on the icons question Roman emailed
<JoeyChan> maybe we can get some icon from other core app
<JoeyChan> like refresh icon in weather app
<lisettte> JoeyChan: it might already be in code somewhere, so trying to find out more details on that
<lisettte> JoeyChan: I am playing with the management branch; is the latest one from the email list the latest one there is, or should I pull the latest general branch?
<JoeyChan> this one ?  lp:~dragly/ubuntu-rssreader-app/topics-management-branch
<JoeyChan> this is the latest
<lisettte> JoeyChan: yep, that is the one
<JoeyChan> so .. how do u feel ?
<lisettte> I managed to add a feed! :)
<lisettte> and change my topics
<lisettte> so that is super awesome
<lisettte> there are some changes between this and the flow I proposed, so perhaps we can have a look at that today?
<JoeyChan> I feel that is still bit complex, I want more simpler
<lisettte> JoeyChan: also: is there a problem with the tabs?
<lisettte> I don't seem to have any, only Shorts
<JoeyChan> Roman removed the tabs
<JoeyChan> there's a bug of the header
<lisettte> yes i read something about that
<JoeyChan> tabs's header occupy the header
<lisettte> JoeyChan: mehow is working on a visual design post btw; we are hoping to share some visuals very soon!
<JoeyChan> oh cool  :D
<JoeyChan> whole user flow?
<lisettte> yes, it looks super slick..
<lisettte> no, key screens
<JoeyChan> i c
<lisettte> so organic grid, list, and article view
<lisettte> with gradient background
<JoeyChan> like the clock app?
<lisettte> yeah, kinda
<lisettte> we will email and post here when it is on the blog
<JoeyChan> cool ~~
<lisettte> maybe we can do some visual hacking today! :)
<JoeyChan> visual hacking?
<lisettte> i mean: hacking to implement the visuals.
<JoeyChan> yep I understand that, but current testing branch does not fit ur designs on the blog post
<lisettte> umm, not sure if i understand? do you mean the organic grid?
<JoeyChan> I mean,  totally different...
<lisettte> :)
<JoeyChan> the management part
<lisettte> aha, right
<JoeyChan> I didn't create that
<lisettte> what i wanted to do next, is to have a good look at that and note down where it differs from the flow I suggested, and reply to the email
<JoeyChan> Roman made that bit complicated
<JoeyChan> agree
<lisettte> or if people are in the channel here, we can chat about it
<lisettte> the visuals mehow did could be a separate project
<lisettte> adding a background gradient and making it look super shiny
<lisettte> so depending on what people feel like doing, we could work on those things
<JoeyChan> yep  :)
<lisettte> cool
<lisettte> so I am going to take screenshots and walk through the process now, but it will take me a while to write it all down
<JoeyChan> ok
<JoeyChan> go home for supper  :P
<lisettte> enjoy your dinner JoeyChan!
<Laney> How can I assign an ActivityIndicator to a Standard's control?
<timp> Laney: not. it is not a "control" (no subclass of AbstractButton)
<timp> Laney: the thought behind this restriction is that you can click the list item to trigger the control's onClicked signal
<Laney> timp: I see
<Laney> timp: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp#Call_waiting
<Laney> shall I just not use Standard?
<timp> Laney: hmm. What about "greying out" the switch by setting enabled: false
<Laney> timp: I guess that doesn't convey that something is happening
<timp> Laney: what does it mean when you show the activityindicator there? its not 100% clear to me
<Laney> that it's contacting the mobile network to effect the change (or to retrieve the current value on first launch)
<timp> ah, its a carrier setting
<timp> I mean not a local phone setting
<Laney> yeah
<timp> perhaps a popup should be shown that says that?
<timp> well its something for design to decide
<Laney> I mean I could presumably create something that does it myself
<timp> but the current ListItem.Standard does not allow to show an ActivityIndicator for the control
<Laney> using a Base
<timp> yeah, or a subclass of Switch with a third state that hides the switch and shows the activityindicator
<timp> or we modify Standard
<timp> the best solution is not immediately obvious to me
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I don't see any non-dismissable popups
<timp> Laney: Dialog
<timp> Laney: you explicitly have to add a cancel/close/no button to dismiss
<Laney> timp: Oh, right
<Laney> I was confused by the description
<Laney> let me try that
<timp> Laney: I never tried it without any buttons. What would happen if you cannot connect properly to figure out the status?
<timp> Laney: how is it confusing? Perhaps it can be improved
<Laney> I thought the confirm was optional but cancel was mandatory
<Laney> timp: "If you try to turn call diversion on or off, and the change fails, an extra caption in the error color should appear below the usual caption: “Call diversion can’t be changed right now. Contact {carrier name} for more information.”. "
<timp> Laney: normally it is mandatory because you need a way to close the dialog, but that button is not enforced
<Laney> sure
<timp> Laney: your case is special I think. But I would check with design if it is good to "abuse" the dialog like this
<Laney> timp: Are you only supposed to be able to close a dialog from within itself?
<timp> Laney: normally (with a close button inside the dialog), that should be no problem
<Laney> yes :-)
<timp> Laney: PopupUtils.open() returns the dialogue
<Laney> ah, that could be useful
<Laney> or if there's a signal for when the dialog is shown I could do the activity then
<timp> I think this is the first time that's needed, so it is not well-tested
<timp> Laney: what do you mean a signal? When you call PopupUtils.open, the dialog is shown
<Laney> onShown: // do some work
<timp> Laney: alternatively, you don't need to use PopupUtils.
<timp> Laney: you can create the Dialog directly (no Component), and call dialog.show() and dialog.hide()
<Laney> ah
<Laney> why is PopupUtils preferred?
<timp> I guess that's better in your case
<timp> Laney: to simplify things such as loading the popup from a different qml file, and to destroy the popup when it is closed. And to have a single preferred way of doing it not to confuse developers with alternatives
<timp> Laney: yeah the only thing PopupUtils.open() does is to instantiate the component, after loading it from an external qml file if that is needed
<timp> Laney: and then it opens the dialog/popup and sets up connections to destroy it when hidden
<Laney> timp: I see, fair enough
<Laney> timp: Using the return value from open() works too
<Laney> mpt: So https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp#Call_waiting replacing the switch with a spinner isn't possible (at least easily) in the SDK currently
<Laney> mpt: We just ^^^ worked out how to open a dialog with the spinner which closes when the action is done
<Laney> could we do that instead?
<Laney> timp: Thanks for your help :-)
<timp> Laney: note that if you use open(), that the dialog will be destroyed when you call dialog.hide() or PopupUtils.close(dialog), so don't use the returned value after you close the dialog
<Laney> yeah, shouldn't be a problem
<timp> Laney: if you don't want that behavior you'll have to use show() and hide() and not use PopupUtils
<timp> Laney: okay. good :)
<popey> nik90: you around?
<mpt> Laney, this sort of thing is probably better suited to #ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-design ... Anyway, that's not the only case where I have a spinner at the trailing end of a list item. It will be fairly common when calculating summary values, for example.
<mpt> So probably a good idea to request it from the SDK team :-)
<nik90|office> popey: I got a few minutes now
<popey> hey
<popey> i think we have some illness in design, so it would be just you and me ☻
<popey> did you have any questions for design?
<nik90|office> popey: I thought that the meeting was moved to 16:00 UTC
<popey> ah, i only thought that was for one week, do you need it moving permanently?
<nik90|office> popey: yes, since that is the only time I get off from work
<popey> sorry.
<popey> dpm: could you move the clock design to 16:00 UTC permanently?
<nik90|office> popey: no its okay. I totally forgot to check my calendar
<popey> ☻
<nik90|office> popey: I hope it is okay with the design team's schedule
<popey> yeah, but today seems out
<popey> due to illness
<nik90|office> popey: I had some questions to raise. But will do do so by email.
<nik90|office> popey: are u ill?
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> no, design
<popey> I'm just hot ☻
<dpm> popey, sure, sorry, I hadn't understood it was meant to be permanently
<popey> me either, no worries ☻
<nik90|office> dpm, popey: thnx for moving it
<dpm> popey, nik90|office no worries: 16:00 UTC then?
<nik90|office> dpm: yes 16:00 UTC
<dpm> popey, nik90|office done
<timp> Kaleo: with the planned tabs refresh that you will do, you don't plan to support the "old" tabs right? like in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1BRy9-DEXr3A1D7PHkJaXmjbe7xbRmxKkzANXuu-F6lc/edit# on page 7
<nik90|office> popey, dpm: I think this whole hack week concept has been proven to be very useful. I got 6 bugs literally fixed :-)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> excellent
<boiko> Kaleo: some context: with the splitting of the phone-app into dialer, messaging and addressbook, the dialer got a new design, and it has the old style tabs in it
<timp> boiko: why do they want a different tabs pattern only for phone-app?
<timp> where is the design patterns police? ;)
<timp> ckpringle: ^
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<boiko> timp: good question, I have a design meeting with christina and rachel in 10 minutes, I'll bring that up
<timp> boiko: I think that new design is not consistent with the rest, and it uses too much screenspace
<timp> yes, better check with them first
<boiko> timp: I must admit I prefer to have the tabs explicitly visible on screen, but then with no header on top
<timp> boiko: I think it is good to use the same pattern everywhere
<dpm> hi PaoloRotolo, thanks for your merge proposal! \o/
<boiko> timp: yep, I didn't mean for phone app to be different, I think the explicit tabs is better in general
<PaoloRotolo> hi dpm :) No problem for me, I'm happy to help you ;)
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: I am not sure if you saw the latest comment by another person, but would it possible to make the search icon size (height and width) the same size as the clear button
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: I do not have the dimensions of the clear button icon, so it has to be trial and error
<nik90|office> otherwise it looks good.
<nik90|office> will merge tonight
<dpm> hi JoeyChan, are you going to send a merge proposal to remove the Index 0 and Index 1 toolbar actions?
<JoeyChan> yep, sorry for forgot remove those test button
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|office, ok, I'll try to fix it :) Unfortunately the clear button icon isn't in /images :/
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: true. that's because the clear button comes directly from the sdk. So I did not have it add it manually to /images
<nik90|office> dpm: Later I will need some help from you regarding implementing pagestack inside a tab. I had some wierd problems when I tried to do it.
<nik90|office> dpm: I will create a branch which I will post the link later.If you have time please look at it and let me know what I am doing wrong.
<JoeyChan> dpm: how about tabs inside a pagestack ?
<Kaleo> timp: no I don't
<JoeyChan> tabs header occupy the pagestack header
<nik90|office> dpm: the issue I had was that the toolbar actions from another tabs started to appear in the pagestack for no reason
<dpm> nik90|office, I'll try to do my best. I used it in Qreator, but I haven't tested it since the latest SDK changes. I'm more than happy to review it, but perhaps the best person to ask is timp, as he's the tabs expert :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|office, ok. BTW, we've also to vectorize all the icons. Svg are better than Png, right?
<Kaleo> timp: boiko: clearly designers need to talk to each other
<nik90|office> dpm: okay
<dpm> nik90|office, I've seen these issues happening every now and then, but they seemed to come and go, so I never got the chance to reproduce it reliably and report it
<nik90|office> dpm: ah thats good to know. I thought I was doing something terribly wrong.
<nik90|office> dpm: unless we both are ofc wrong :P
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: yes svg are definitely better. However I think I heard from the file manager app dev that svg cannot be used properly in the core apps
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: I will have it investigate. If you have a svg icon, coudl you test it out
<dpm> nik90|office, I never discard the option I'm doing something wrong, as it tends to happen quite often :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|office, nice, I'll try to vectorize the icons with Inkscape. If they work, I'll propose a merge :D
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: awesome :D
<popey> nice!
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu App Development Cookbook | http://askubuntu.com/q/321513
<Laney> mpt: Filed as bug #1202683 FYI
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1202683 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ListItem.Standard doesn't accept ActivityIndicator as control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202683
<Laney> timp: ^
<JoeyChan> anyone try tabs inside pagestack ?
<timp> JoeyChan: doesn't work. I am working on making it work now. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1187850
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1187850 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Page stack header within a tab should be displayed instead of tabs" [High,In progress]
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|office, please, look the last comment: https://plus.google.com/u/0/106560691065858212266/posts/KN4mdWgbGLd
<JoeyChan> thx  :)
<PaoloRotolo> is that an "official" icon theme?
<timp> Laney: this MR may fix it :) I plan to review it later today, but you could try to see if your problem is solved in that branch
<timp> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/slider_refresh/+merge/174554
<ara> hey guys!
<ara> do we have a date for QT 5.0.1 to be out of beta to the stable PPA?
<JoeyChan> 5.1 ?
<ara> JoeyChan, basically for this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259510/problem-with-svg-image-in-qml
<JoeyChan> ara: sorry , I'm not cannonical offical, can't answer that
<lisettte> JoeyChan: did you see http://design.canonical.com/2013/07/shorts-visual-exploration/ ?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, please, look the last comment: https://plus.google.com/u/0/106560691065858212266/posts/KN4mdWgbGLd
<dpm> hey ara, bzoltan might be able to tell you
<JoeyChan> lisettte:  oh no  .......
<JoeyChan> wonderful
<lisettte> mehow ^
<bzoltan> dpm, ara: we are on 5.0.2 already, do you mean 5.1?
<ckpringle> timp: what's up
<timp> ckpringle: there is a new design for phone-app that uses "old-style" tabs, and I was wondering what the pattern police thinks of that
<timp> ckpringle: I think boiko is already discussing it with the designers
<ckpringle> timp: cool
<ckpringle> timp: I won't be here forever , new police needed
<ckpringle> (katie) ;-)
<timp> ckpringle: yeah, I saw that. pity
<ckpringle> timp: you've not given me a virtual hug
<ckpringle> tvoss did
<ckpringle> I'll remember that timp
<timp> katie is not a pity, but that you are leaving is, just to make it clear
<timp> ckpringle: you're leaving, so you betrayed us and I hate you now, so no hug ;)
<timp> ckpringle: unless you ask nicely :)
<ckpringle> timp: ohhhhhh
<ckpringle> timp: whatEVA
<JoeyChan> lisettte:  so, images and title are all inside the ubuntu shape ?
<lisettte> JoeyChan: yes. that might actually make things easier
<JoeyChan> lisettte: yep, agree  :)
<JoeyChan> lisettte: I wonder, do we need a menu to access other functions or pages?  seems the bottom bar can't contain too many buttons
<jono_> JoeyChan, are you working on the RSS reader?
<JoeyChan> jono_:  yep
<jono_> JoeyChan, awesome, nice work!
<lisettte> JoeyChan: not sure if I understand exactly what you mean, but yes, I think we need toolbar actions for all screens
<jono_> JoeyChan, I was testing it yesterday on the daily image
<JoeyChan> jono_: just a pre-alpha
<jono_> JoeyChan, yup
<lisettte> JoeyChan: http://design.canonical.com/2013/06/shorts-add-edit-share-adjust/
<jono_> JoeyChan, do you think the suru visual designs might be implemented by the end of the month?
<jono_> I ask because I am going to make a video demo of all the apps
<jono_> and would be great to show of the RSS Reader with the designs as it seems the core dogfood functionality is there
<JoeyChan> lisettte:  I know what u mean, I'm afraid the actionbar contains too many actions
<JoeyChan> jono_:  oh,  I will try my best
<jono_> JoeyChan, awesome, thanks so much
<jono_> you are doing a rocking job!
<JoeyChan> jono_:   :D
<JoeyChan> lisettte:  maybe more functions in the future
<JoeyChan> lisettte: maybe a full screen menu is needed
<lisettte> JoeyChan: I think there are still some design changes happening in the toolbar to have more space for actions. ckpringle, is there any news on that?
<lisettte> JoeyChan: although; up to 5 actions should fit i would have thought?
<JoeyChan> lisettte: or I suggest a big menu to access main functions, like view , management, settings functions
<JoeyChan> lisettte: I'm not sure but I just afraid too many actions in actionbar
<lisettte> JoeyChan: yes, there is a maximum of 4 actions in the toolbar in my design, so that should fit
<ckpringle> JoeyChan: hey yeah so we are working on ideas for ways of handling more options in the bottom edge swipe than the 4 + back that we are limited to right now
<ckpringle> JoeyChan: can't say we have landed on anything yet but it is on our minds ;-)
<JoeyChan> i c
<ckpringle> JoeyChan: for now, there is room for 5 touch targets in the width of the phone, and lisettte promises she hasn't put more than 5 in the toolbar ;-)
<JoeyChan> I believe u guys can make cool stuff  :P
<lisettte> JoeyChan: for the topic view, the actions are: Refresh, List view, Add reads, Edit topics
<JoeyChan> lisettte:  got it
<lisettte> JoeyChan: for the reading view: Back, Reading options, Share, Save offline
<JoeyChan> Save offline?  or call it  favourite ?
<lisettte> JoeyChan: ha, good question!
<lisettte> JoeyChan: we are still thinking about this pattern
<JoeyChan> lisettte: because they are already offline ..
<JoeyChan> lisettte: and a button to open the web browser,  don't forget it
<lisettte> JoeyChan: true about the offline, but I am guessing 'normal' articles will be more temporary. this action will save the article in a special place where i can read it at a later stage. 'save article' could work?
<JoeyChan> lisettte: we already have this function in database, we name it "favourite"
<lisettte> JoeyChan: favourite can work, but it doesn't tell the user that he will be able to read it on the train or plane
<lisettte> JoeyChan: plus, it feels weird to favourite an interesting article about something you hate
<JoeyChan> lisettte: in our database, we can mark an article "read later" or "favourite"
<lisettte> JoeyChan: 2 separate actions?
<mrqtros> Hi all!
<lisettte> hi mrqtros!
<JoeyChan> lisettte: just two attributes of an article
<JoeyChan> Hi, Roman
<JoeyChan> lisettte: not two actual functions
<lisettte> JoeyChan: i don't understand :)
<JoeyChan> lisettte: use them or not , ur call
<JoeyChan> lisettte: opsss...
<mrqtros> Let me explain, Lisette
<JoeyChan> lisettte:  it is hard to explain what is database..
<lisettte> JoeyChan: favourite feels like a more permanent thing. once a user has read an article, they can remove them or share them
<mrqtros> Currently we store all data, required to display an article in our database, so you can read it offline
<mrqtros> But after "resfresh" - all this articles except of "favourite" are deleted
<lisettte> JoeyChan: read later is more appropriate, but the opposite action 'remove from read later' sounds a bit weird
<lisettte> mrqtros, JoeyChan: so how can we call this action? :)
<JoeyChan> lisettte: don't worry,  u can name it what u want
<JoeyChan> lisettte: doesn't affect the database
<lisettte> great! :)
<mrqtros> Lisette, my experience with RSS Readers on mobile devices are connected with Nokia N9. In their standard RSS Reader they are storing one snapshot of whole feed offline. After refresh - you losing this articles. But if one articles is marked as favorite, it's stay on device permanently
<mrqtros> one article*
<mrqtros> Sry I'm little tired, come from work few minutes ago :) So a lot of mistakes :(
<lisettte> mrqtros: feedly keeps the article stream a bit longer i think
<lisettte> mrqtros: you can refresh the list, but still see some older unsaved items too
<JoeyChan> lisettte: those articles are from current xml feed
<lisettte> JoeyChan: in feedly you mean?
<JoeyChan> lisettte: default, the reader display all articles from feeds
<JoeyChan> lisettte: and a feed doesn't update all once
<JoeyChan> lisettte: so u may see some old articles
<lisettte> JoeyChan: and that is fine
<mrqtros> Lisette, we can do anything, really :) But feeds - they are like news. Who want to know old news?)
<mrqtros> If article is interesting - you can save it as favorite
<mrqtros> And read later
<lisettte> JoeyChan mrqtros: I think it is better to keep items maybe of the current day? not too old news
<mrqtros> Users will learn this principle after few days using our reader
<lisettte> mrqtros: what happens if the user refreshes the list and there are no new articles yet; would the list be empty?
<mrqtros> Of course, we can create an option - day, week, month, year
<JoeyChan> lisettte: off couse not  :)
<lisettte> mrqtros: perhaps it also depends on the number of articles, perhaps the latest n articles of the current day
<mrqtros> Good question :) But before first usage list will be empty ;)
<lisettte> JoeyChan: that is what i was worried about with the refresh emptying 'old' articles
<JoeyChan> lisettte: depends on the feed
<lisettte> mrqtros: yes, first use I still need to tackle
<mrqtros> But Lisette, believe me, it's just simple conditions in work with database :) We can change anything every moment :)
<JoeyChan> lisettte:  for example, in a news feed, there r 10 article,  and it only update one article everyday
<lisettte> JoeyChan, mrqtros: great! perhaps we test what a feasible amount of articles is, both from a user and a memory point of view
<lisettte> JoeyChan: that is what i mean, perhaps in that case we show the n latest articles
<JoeyChan> lisettte: second day, u may see 9 old articles and one new
<lisettte> JoeyChan: so yes, the number is probably more important than the date
<mrqtros> Offtop - "ara" on Russian mean "yep", lolly nickname ))
<JoeyChan> lisettte: yes, latest articles always first
<renato_> gusch, I will need your organic grid on contact app :D
<mrqtros> My opinion - we must discuss UI of program, but you already decided some things, as far as I know, isn't it?
<renato_> gusch, is this part of the SDK or is a gallery internal component?
<mrqtros> Because building UI is sometimes requires much longer time, rather than simple changing of one operation with db logic
<gusch> renato_: that's gallery internal
<gusch> renato_: rc/qml/OrganicView
<JoeyChan> lisettte, mrqtros: I'm gonna sleep, c u tomorrow hangout  :)
<lisettte> JoeyChan: good night and see you tomorrow! :)
<mrqtros> Ok, have good night!
<renato_> gusch, how we can shared that? copy & past?
<gusch> renato_: that's the fasted way to do
<renato_> gusch, Kaleo, should we have a sdk-components-extra?
<mrqtros> lisettte, can you check email? I answered you, and asked few questions
<gusch> renato_: yep - we could add some more stuff there - like the video thumbnailer, or your contatcs list ...
<mrqtros> lisettte, latest design looks great! ;)
<mhall119> renato_: there was an LP project for an extras components package
<Mihir> Hello,
<Mihir> Good evening
<mhall119> hello Mihir
<Mihir> Hello mahll119
<Mihir> How are you doing ?
<lisettte> mrqtros: i am working on the reply already! :)
<mrqtros> lisette, ok! Then I'll go to take a shower, I will be online soon!
<lisettte> mrqtros: cool, see you later!
<PaoloRotolo> Hey nik90|office :)
<PaoloRotolo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145268716/BEFORE%20and.png
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: Will you be online for another 2-3 hours? I will be home in another 2 hours and would like to talk in detail
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: ah man looks perfect! great job
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|office, thanks. I tested svg but they are bad rendered in Qt
<PaoloRotolo> (sorry for my bad English, but I'm Italian)
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: yes that's what I heard from the file manager app dev
<nik90|office>  PaoloRotolo your english is fine. My first language isnt english either
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|office, thanks!
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: Shall I talk to your another 2 hours? Is that okay?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|office, ok :)
<nik90|office> PaoloRotolo: awesome. bye for now. :)
<PaoloRotolo> Bye :)
<PaoloRotolo> @rss-app developers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1202733
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202733 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "The refresh icon in the toolbar is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<PaoloRotolo> OT: What's this: www.ubuntu.com xD?
<Laney> timp: Checking that branch now
<Laney> sorry for the delay
<timp> Laney: cool, thanks. Please leave a comment to tell us whether it works :)
<Laney> ya
 * nik90 is finally home
<bzoltan-qtc> ping bzoltan
<om26er> talking to yourself :p
<bzoltan> om26er:  yes :) but one instance is from the QtCreator :)
<timp> bzoltan: uhh.. qtc has a built-in irc client?
<bzoltan> timp:  yes :)
<timp> wow
<bzoltan> timp: cool is not it :)
<timp> I'm not sure yet how useful it is, but cool it is :)
<bzoltan>  timp:  for those developers who are note IRC freaks like us it is a quick an easy way to access the app developer community
<nik90> bzoltan: how do you access the qtcreator irc client?
<bzoltan>  timp:  and it came cheap.. webirc in a webview
<bzoltan> nik90:  You will get it in the next update ...
<nik90> bzoltan: ah nice
<bzoltan> nik90:  I am smoke testing it before the release
<nik90> bzoltan: I am loving qtcreator..has everything in just one software
<bzoltan> nik90 :) yes... and Ubuntu is the bootloader of the QtC :)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> :)
<mhall119> Calculator team meeting is starting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<timp> bzoltan: :)
<timp> bzoltan: now we need QtC touch!
<bzoltan> timp: was there a change in the AbstractButton implementation? bfiller says that  the Gallery app has failing tests because of it
<bzoltan> timp:  I tested today the QtC on Pandaboard :) so why not
<bfiller> bzoltan, timp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5888112/
<timp> bzoltan: bzr log tells me the last change was 4 days ago.
<timp> mine...
<timp> might it be an issue with theming? which got fixed 2h ago?
<bfiller> timp: not sure how long it's been broken actually
<timp> how do I run that test? when I copy your command-line, I it fails with: cp: cannot stat '/data/ubuntu//etc/device-services.backup': No such file or directory
<timp> restart: Unknown parameter: USER
<nik90> dpm, timp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1202626
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202626 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[pageStack] show the wrong toolBar when going back from a Tab" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> That is the bug I am facing when I try to implement pagestack in the clock app
<nik90> timp: updated bug report
<dpm> thanks nik90 for the report
<nik90> dpm: Would it be possible for you to talk to callum tomorrow morning about this issue? I generally get home only in the evening and most designers are off for the day.
<nik90> dpm: I can properly draft this into a google docs for a proper description of the issue if you want.
<dpm> nik90, yes, I can. A google doc would be useful, yes
<nik90> dpm: I will send it by email when I am done. Most likely you will be off for the day by then.
<dpm> nik90, timp, I've also commented on the bug
<nik90> dpm: thnx. I agree to your comment. I also thought that the other bug was infact related to having pagestack inside a tab. Lets hope the designers agree.
<dpm> nik90, I'm pretty sure they agree, as ckpringle filed that bug after I asked him about it
 * timp replied on the bug also
<dpm> thanks timp :)
<avoine> hello!
<avoine> Is there a chance that python-pyqt5 will be part of the sdk for the phones?
<mhall119> avoine: we're not working on it, no, but if python-qt5 makes it into the Ubuntu repos it should be available
<avoine> ok, great, I thought apps needed to strictly use sdk libraries
<mhall119> avoine: not necessarily, though obviously that's what we recommend
<mhall119> in theory any app with a Mir/SurfaceFlinger supporting toolkit will work
<mhall119> so a python app using Qt5 should work the same as a C++ or QML Qt5 app
<avoine> yeah
<mhall119> but python itself has some significant drawbacks on mobile hardware, so we're not recommending it
<avoine> hehe that's also true
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, hi :)
<Mihir> Hello
 * avoine wondering if an app could be written only in qml
<kenvandine> avoine, sure, most of the core apps are pure qml
<avoine> great! I'll look into that
<Mihir> anybody there?
<Mihir> I am not able to push the request in BZR after making changes
<dpm> Mihir, could you explain a bit more? Without context there is not much chance someone can help you
<dpm> i.e. what are you trying to do? What have you tried? What was the outcome? Did you get any error messages?
<Mihir> I have resolved following bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1198823
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1198823 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Not obvious how to add a label to a calculation" [Undecided,In progress]
<dpm> the diagram here could help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<Mihir> I am trying to push the changes in bzr launch pad but getting following error
<Mihir> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-80155600:///%2Bbranch/ubuntu-calculator-app/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<dpm> Mihir, how are you exactly trying to push?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: hi
<Mihir> Hey , dpm I guess I have resolved the issue
<Mihir> Thanks for your help @dpm_
<dpm> Mihir, cool, are you ok for sending the merge proposal as the next step?
<Mihir> Yup, I did
<Mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1198823
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1198823 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Not obvious how to add a label to a calculation" [Undecided,In progress]
<Mihir> I have made changes in QML file
<Mihir> screen.qml
<dpm> Mihir, cool. You pushed your branch to Launchpad. Now you need to request a merge so that developers get notified about it, review it, and merge it to the trunk branch. You simply need to:
<dpm> 1. Go to https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/EditIconMainLabel
<dpm> 2. Press the "Propose for merging" link
<dpm> 3. Fill in the description and the commit message
<dpm> 4. Press the "Propose for merge" button
<dpm> And then wait for the reviews to come :)
<Mihir> Done :)
<Mihir> Thanks a lot for your help dpm..
<WebbyIT> dpm, in which PPA is qmlscene? I have not qtcreator on this computer, but I want to have a look to Mihir merge proposal :)
<WebbyIT> Doh, it's in repository...
<dpm> WebbyIT, yeah, in the archive for 13.04 or saucy, or in the SDK team PPA -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<dpm> Mihir, thank *you* for your contribution!
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: u there?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, now yes :)
<Mihir> dpm , this is my first time..:) hope it is perfect :)
<dpm> Mihir, cool. No need to be perfect, we can always improve and learn :) There are a couple of things:
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: nice
<dpm> 1. Could you add a commit message? You can do it with the "Set commit message" link here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/EditIconMainLabel/+merge/175662
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: for the icons, did you take them from the ubuntu mobile theme?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, yes, I've uploaded my proposal merge with the official icon.
<PaoloRotolo> updated*
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: which resolution did you scale it to?
<dpm> Mihir, 2. If you look at the diff in the merge page, you can see that you've changed two files unrelated to the bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/EditIconMainLabel/+merge/175662
<dpm> Look at line 72 onwards
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: the reason I am asking is that the file managers devs did the same thing. They took the svg from the mobile theme and converted it into png. However they scaled it at 16x16 resolution.
<Mihir> Ohh yes i got it
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: this caused the icon to be blurry in certain devices
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: I just want to make sure you scaled it to higher res
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, the icon is 34x34
<Mihir> i din't know that , I just modified 1 file and did commit
<dpm> Mihir, you can revert the status of those files with "chmod +x <filename>"
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, no, 32x32, sorry
<Mihir> from the same branch ?
<dpm> Mihir, when you're done, you can commit your changes, push them to Launchpad and the merge proposal will be automatically updated for you
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: okay. I think that resolution should be ok. Let me check 1 second
<dpm> yeah, so on your local branch
<dpm> 1. Do the changes
<dpm> 2. Run bzr commit
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, and it's the same of the delete icon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1202364/+attachment/3741343/+files/size.mp4
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202364 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Search icon isn't in Ubuntu Touch Style" [Low,Confirmed]
<dpm> 3. Push the branch with bzr push lp:~<same_location_you_pushed_earlier_on>
<dpm> Mihir, and then you're done :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, have you signed CLA? As far as I know you have to do it to contribute to U-Touch, dpm can you confirm?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: yeah I saw ur video before. That's good. Just making sure with others that 32x32 size looks okay on all devices
<dpm> WebbyIT, yeah, that's explained in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, nice, thanks!
<dpm> but I thought it'd be better to get the merge proposal right first, one step at a time :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: it seems 32x32 is fine until we can use the svgs. So I think your MP is good to go.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, cool :D
<Mihir> @dpm__ I did chmod for all three files and tried to execute bzr commit
<Mihir> bzr: ERROR: No changes to commit.
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: would you be interested in converting and creating new icons?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: congrats on your first contribution to clock app :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, yes of course :D
<WebbyIT> Nice job PaoloRotolo :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, thanks! (btw, it isn't the first :P)
<dpm> Mihir, are you sure the status was changed? What does 'bzr status' say? what does 'ls -l' show for those files?
<PaoloRotolo> Thanks WebbyIT :D
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: you have contributed before?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, yes, with a patch for a wrong dependency.
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: nice :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ops, it was the file manager app, sorry :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-for-1175219
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: still nice work.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ahah, thanks a lot :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Would you be able to create the reset and lap icons shown here  http://ubuntuone.com/4ss11l6KU1PDr2BnDe7koJ ?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: same styling 32x32 or even higher if you want with white color
<Mihir> I did following things
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, yes of course :) Should I export them in .png?
<Mihir> chmod +x debian/rules
<Mihir> chmod +X images/generate.py
<WebbyIT> nik90, about my MR for local search, I have see only now your comment. It's a good point, I'll investigate it when I'll return, or if you preferer, feels free to do it :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: yes since qml does not render svg properly. However keep the svg files safe in your comp. May be later we can use them.
<Mihir> chmod +x ubuntu-calculator-app
<Mihir> bzr commit
<nik90> WebbyIT: Don't worry. I will research it with dpm and then lets see what happens. But thanks for bringing that up
<Mihir> nothing to commit , Am i doing wrong somewherE?
<nik90> Mihir: can you try "bzr status" and paste output
<Mihir> it's black nik90
<nik90> as in nothing
<nik90> Mihir: did you modify the files in that folder?
<Mihir> Yup , Nothing
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, the "reset" icon is in the official package of Ubuntu Touch icons
<nik90> bzr should automatically detect it
<dpm> Mihir, and 'ls -l ubuntu-calculator-app'?
<PaoloRotolo> I've to create only the lap icon
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: that's good. We can use that then
<Mihir> -rw------- 1 mihir mihir 80 Jul 19 00:26 ubuntu-calculator-app
<Mihir> dpm , above is output of your last ls
<dpm> Mihir, it's not changing the mode to +x
 * nik90 desperately needs time to create a blog post about the latest clock app changes
<Mihir> i did execute
<Mihir> chmod +x ubuntu-calculator-app
<Mihir> am I doing anything wrong?
<dpm> Mihir, try executing 'chmod -v +x ubuntu-calculator-app'
<dpm> that should give you verbose output
<Mihir> mode of ‘ubuntu-calculator-app’ changed from 0600 (rw-------) to 0711 (rwx--x--x)
<WebbyIT> nik90, dpm I have a problem, I can't run clock app because said me module "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance" is not installed
<WebbyIT> nik90, I have installed all dependencies
<Mihir> dpm:. still 'ls -l ubuntu-calculator-app' has same output
<dpm> WebbyIT, from your comment above, you are using the SDK from the archive on 13.04. You need the SDK from the SDK PPA to run the clock app
<nik90> WebbyIT: if you are on 13.04, you need the PPA. On 13.10 you need nothing.
<WebbyIT> dpm, ahhh, it's obviusly
<dpm> Mihir, hm, I'm not sure what's going on, then. Is there anything special about your Ubuntu installation?
<WebbyIT> nik90, thanks, I'm going to add it
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, please, can you send me your e-mail address? I've to go now, and I'll send you the icon tomorrow
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: why dont you just propose a MP?
<Mihir> Hmmm even , I haven't made any changes though in these files..:(
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, oh, you're right :D
<PaoloRotolo> Good night!
<WebbyIT> Mihir, try to delete your local folder and download it via bzr
<WebbyIT> Mihir, bzr rm localFolder
<WebbyIT> rm -r localFolder
<Mihir> Okay let me try that :) , but will that branch and changes will work for me ?
<WebbyIT> Mihir, yes, now your changes are on Launchpad
<WebbyIT> Mihir, you can delete your locale changes and redownload it
<WebbyIT> Mihir, bzr branch lp:~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/EditIconMainLabel
<dpm> WebbyIT, Mihir, deleting won't solve the problem
<dpm> it seems to be a file system issue. It's better to try to find out what's going on than just blindly deleting files
<Mihir> Okay
<Mihir> let me try that
<dpm> Mihir, are these files in a USB stick or drive?
<dpm> i.e. FAT32?
<dpm> that would explain things
<Mihir> And finally done
<Mihir> :) changed
<dpm> great :)
<Mihir> Now @webbyIT could you just look at the change ?
<WebbyIT> Mihir, great :) I'm going to review it, code looks good, but I have to try it (when QTCreator is installed)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, sorry, but I'm not on my usual computer, so I have to configure it
<Mihir> Ohhh
<Mihir> Okay
<dpm> thanks WebbyIT for reviewing!
<Mihir> @webbyIT have good night
<Mihir> will gotta to go :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, it's good, I'm going to approve it :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, great job :)
<Mihir> Thanks :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, hope to see soon other Merge Proposal by you :)
<Mihir> Sure , I am testing it unable to find any bugs to work on for calculator
<WebbyIT> Mihir, one thing: is it possible to have text bigger?
<Mihir> Hmm compare to operator text?
<WebbyIT> Mihir, see http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/keyscreens_calculator1.jpg
<WebbyIT> Mihir, you can do it tomorrow ;)
<Mihir> wait let me do it
<WebbyIT> Mihir, yeah, sure :)
<Mihir> Hey , WebbIT
<Mihir> i have pushed it
<WebbyIT> Mihir, now it's perfect ;9
<WebbyIT> ;)
<Mihir> great :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, I have approved it, congrats on your first commit to calc app :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, btw, remember that you have to sign the CLA http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<ahayzen> danielholm, o/
<Mihir> Ohh thanks a lot for approval :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, is there any reason why clicking tracks in the Artist page has not been implemented yet?
<Mihir> @webbyIT from where can I get this form ?
<WebbyIT> Mihir, thanks to you for your contribution :)
<Mihir> Thanks a lot for your appreciation :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, you can sign CLA here:
<WebbyIT> https://forms.canonical.com/contributor/
<Mihir> Got it :)
<Mihir> whom shall i give as project manager?
<WebbyIT> Mihir, you can indicate popey (Alan Pope)
<popey> yup
<Mihir> I am doen with signing :)
<WebbyIT> popey, Mihir tonight did his first contribution :) He solved a bug for calc-app
<popey> Fantastic! Thanks so much Mihir !
<popey> It's great having new contributors!
<Mihir> Thanks a lot for Popey :)
<Mihir> Thanks for this too  :) https://plus.google.com/u/0/111697084657487423167/posts/V9yNdc5kH18
<Mihir> it does exists on fb too ?
<WebbyIT> Mihir, no, as far as I know
<Mihir> okay :)
<Mihir> let me know if there is anything else to work on :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, we have a lots of bug open, you can choose what you prefer ;)
<WebbyIT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<Mihir> i just looked for calculator to start on :)
<Mihir> i am learning QML too
<WebbyIT> Mihir, great :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, on calc we have not much work: there are some bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app
<Mihir> Yeah those are related to design
<Mihir> yesterday I made review on one bug
<Mihir> that was on decimal issue.
<WebbyIT> Mihir, yes, I saw it.. now we have to test calc app as much as possible, to find and fix other bugs
<Mihir> Yeah , sure :) I'll do it whenever I'll get some time to do that :) out of office work :P hehee
<WebbyIT> Mihir, next week I'll not here, feel free to ping dpm, popey or mhall119 for everything you need :)
<Mihir> Oh sure :)
<Mihir> enjoy your holidays :)
<WebbyIT> thanks Mihir :)
<Mihir> anyways i'll be off to bed it's 2:30 AM here ;)
<Mihir> Thanks a lot for your help :)
<Mihir> will be back tomorrow :)
<WebbyIT> Mihir, so, good night :)
<Mihir> You too good night :)
<iBelieve> timp: ping
<AskUbuntu> fakeroot and package building | http://askubuntu.com/q/321670
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-19
<Mihir_> Good Morning
<dpm> morning Mihir_ :)
<oSoMoN> hey gusch, would you have a moment to approve a trivial MR that should fix a bunch of autopilot tests when run on the device? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/slower-typing/+merge/175745
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'm not able to run the tests :( (ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer)
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, I had the same issue, it’s because phablet-test-run -i doesn’t install openssh-server, you’ll have to install it yourself on the device
<oSoMoN> gusch: and then when it asks for the password, use "phablet"
<gusch> oSoMoN: Received disconnect from 127.0.0.1: 2: Too many authentication failures for phablet
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll try to run them "manually" on the device
<oSoMoN> gusch: can you verify that sshd is running?
<gusch> oSoMoN: it's running, but I can't login - but I'll find a way to run the tests
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - fixed ssh (too many private keys ?!?) - tests are finally running
<oSoMoN> gusch: cool
<dpm> morning timp. When you've got a minute, could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1201094/+merge/175726 ? It looks like a trivial change to fix the content being shown behind the MainView's header, but I want to make sure it's the way to go
<timp> dpm: yes, looks trivial, but to me it seems not like the way to go
<timp> dpm: let me see the music-app to see if there's something else wrong
<dpm> perfect, thanks timp!
<timp> is there a command to install all the build-dependencies?
<timp> or should I copy&paste them from debian/control?
<dinkometalac> good morning everyone
<dinkometalac> :D
<dinkometalac> dpm, maybe you know this
<dinkometalac> how often jenkins bot does reviews?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<dpm> timp, apt-get build-dep music-app
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hey dpm :)
<dpm> timp, you'll need to install the app from the daily core apps PPA for that command to work, though
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<dpm> morning PaoloRotolo :)
<dpm> hey dinkometalac, I think it was every 15 mins? I can't really remember, but I think it was around that time
<timp> dpm: I branched the source. It is something I do often for apps, and I guessed there would be a (bzr or apt) command that automatically installs the build-deps for me, since that's something that I need often
<timp> doesn't seem too complicated to write a script for that, so I figured someone must have done it already
<dinkometalac> dpm, thanks
<dpm> timp, I don't know of any tools. In any case, there are no build deps for music, it's still pure QML. Off the top of my head there is a runtime dependency only on the file manager plugin to scan the music library
<timp> dpm: where do I get qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel ?
<dpm> timp, from the core apps PPA ^^
<timp> you'd expect I use those already ;)
<dpm> timp, the idea is to subtly get you to use them ;)
<dpm> popey, seen this already? My jaw literally dropped -> https://plus.google.com/104438618743851678614/posts/g3bCEv5QGvY
<timp-qtc> hah
<dpm> morning mehow, nice blog post yesterday, that was something else that was jaw-dropping too!
<timp-qtc> jppiiroinen: :)
<jppiiroinen> timp-qtc: \o/
<jppiiroinen> timp-qtc: so it really works! ;)
<timp> jppiiroinen: but I miss the icons on the left side in qtc
<dpm> playing with the new QtC features timp? ;)
<dpm> or rather timp-qtc?
<timp> jppiiroinen: if even I can use it, you must have done something right :D
<jppiiroinen> timp: i will have to check in the next version if i could group them etcc
<jppiiroinen> timp: you can have the icons on higher resolution ;)
<timp-qtc> yes I just installed a new qtc, and it comes with an irc tab that automatically brings me here :)
<timp-qtc> ^dpm
<dpm> yeah, that's what I meant, I tried it this morning too :)
<timp-qtc> jppiiroinen: dunno, if I click on "Help" there is so much stuff there that I probably won't use it... so we probably should keep it a bit basic with the ubuntu help :)
<popey> dpm: he's good isn't he? ☻
<jppiiroinen> hmm.. timp-qtc ..that sounds like "timp cute to see"
<dpm> popey, he's amazing
<dpm> popey, I'm looking forward to jono seeing this, he'll run out of adjectives
<kalikiana> dpm, I saw it on the phone. my thought was: looks totally sweet, a pity I have no idea what it's useful for :-]
<timp> jppiiroinen: the api docs are online? we could use local docs for that
<popey> haha
<jppiiroinen> timp: ah true, lets change that
<jppiiroinen> timp: raise a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<kalikiana> timp, playing with the actions, it seems there're some bugs in listing actions in the HUD and hiding per-page actions
<timp> jppiiroinen: ok, done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1202977
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202977 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Install API docs locally instead of using online docs" [Undecided,New]
<kalikiana> I don't always see all actions without searching
<kalikiana> and the don't hide as I would expect
<timp> kalikiana: I think that's a bug in HUD not updating properly
<timp> hmm no Wellark here?
<kalikiana> timp, any idea if there's a way to double-check, say enforce an update to see that it's not a uitk bug?
<timp> kalikiana: not that I know of. Let's ask Wellark
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday, and happy Soyuz 14 Landing Day! :-D
<kalikiana> timp, k
<timp> dpm: does music-app automatically play all mp3s from my ~/Music? (it is emtpy for me, so the app doesn't doe anything)
<dpm> timp, yeah, it reads everything that's in there. Try putting a few mp3's or ogg's there
 * timp downloading some..
<timp> I don't need local music anymore because of spotify
<timp> 10:44 < jppiiroinen> hmm.. timp-qtc ..that sounds like "timp cute to see"
<timp> jppiiroinen: ^ so I should make that my default irc name ;)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | Fri 20th July is File Manager App HackDay! http://bit.ly/18ofcdL | File Manager App Bugs: http://bit.ly/12AJ6a9 | File Manager App Blueprint: http://bit.ly/17pzjHn
<popey> timp: i used spotify on my ubuntu touch phone from the command line ☻
<timp> popey: which calendar app are you using? you always seem to get the dates wrong
<popey> wtf!
<timp> popey: oh that's awesome :) I should try that
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | Fri 19th July is File Manager App HackDay! http://bit.ly/18ofcdL | File Manager App Bugs: http://bit.ly/12AJ6a9 | File Manager App Blueprint: http://bit.ly/17pzjHn
<timp> I notice now that the calendar when I click the time in ubuntu, is Sun-Sat.. I prefer Mon-Sun for an ordering..
<popey> i think i look at the hackday page and read what the date is into a buffer in my head, then some process decides that "Well, you need to add one, because it's tomorrow now" and I manually increment it.
<timp> why does the calendar start at Sunday?
<timp> Sunday is part of the weekEND so that is not logical for me
<dpm> timp, very soon you might be able to stream music from U1 too :)
<timp> dpm: the same way as with spotify? or do I have to buy the tracks individually first?
<dpm> timp, this is probably a setting that needs to be set in system-settings and then the calendar/weather guys can read it from there
<dpm> timp, essentially you can stream any music you put in your Ubuntu one folders
<dpm> not sure about streaming music from friends' shares. It's not spotify-like in any case
<dpm> but I prefer listening to my own music anyway :)
<timp> music app crashes for me immediately after loading my mp3s :s
<kalikiana> timp, you'd be surprised, people have totally different ideas about the start of a week in different countries
<timp> kalikiana: they are wrong!
<timp> ;)
<timp> kalikiana: I can imagine that, but I would like the option to be configurable then
<dpm> http://xkcd.com/386/
<timp> I don't think I have been to a country where they don't call sat+sun the weekend
<timp> dpm: haha :)
<kalikiana> timp, I would assume it will be in time settings, it exists as a placeholder
<dpm> timp, you should go to Egypt, then :)
<timp> dpm: for some reason, I know this url by heart http://xkcd.org/303/
<timp> but we use qml now, dammit ;)
<dpm> timp, hahaha, I actually looked at that one again a couple of days ago
<timp> dpm: I think now is not the best time to do that :)
<dpm> indeed
<timp> dpm: there are t-shirts of that one :)
<timp> http://store.xkcd.com/products/compiling :)
<kalikiana> timp, I need that shirt!!!
<timp> kalikiana: this may be your lucky day then, it is for sale! :)
<dpm> :)
<kalikiana> hmm $15 shipping
<timp> dpm: who is working on music-app?
<timp> dpm: when I run it from qtc it quits immediately after starting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5890180/
<timp> dpm: don't judge me for the music, I downloaded a random album
<timp> one that I also have legally on a cd of course ;)
<dpm> timp, yeah, yeah, same excuse... "I'm compiling", right? ;)
<timp> maybe I like the music, but I cannot judge since I didn't hear it yet :)
<timp> ah I do like "blurred lines". At least the original video clip
<dpm> :)
<dpm> timp, I think you've run into bug 1200513 - same happened to me this morning: try if 'bzr revert -r -2', I got that version to work
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200513 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app segfaults upon start" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200513
<kalikiana> timp, "have it on cd" is becoming a faint excuse since there's no reason to buy any new cd's…
<kalikiana> have it in u1music is more realistic
<timp> kalikiana: what's the excuse nowadays? "I also bought it on iTunes on my mac"?
<kalikiana> timp, maybe I should start saying "I have it on floppy" to counter the easily outdated storage reference :-D
<dpm> timp, did you have any luck with the previous revision of the music app?
<timp> dpm: yes, r61 seems to work
<timp> dpm: except that it doesn't make any sound
<timp> dpm: perhaps something is missing from the dependencies? defaultServiceProvider::requestService(): no service found for - "org.qt-project.qt.mediaplayer"
<dpm> timp, you'll need to install the gstreamer plugin on the desktop
<timp> dpm: why is it not in the dependencies in debian/control?
<dpm> yeah, we didn't want to install it on the phone and weren't sure how to handle the dependencies
<seb128> dpm, what didn't you want to install on the phone?
<dpm> ha, I was just about to ping you :)
 * dpm can summon seb128 with the power of thought
<timp> dpm: ok now I have sound :)
<timp> dpm: libqt5multimedia5-plugins helped
<dpm> seb128, could you give us some advice on this? We're not really packaging experts. On the desktop the music app needs the fluendo plugin to play mp3's, but it's not required on the phone. What's the best way to handle dependencies in debian/control in these cases?
<dpm> timp, ah, that's news to me, I probably had it installed already and just needed the gstreamer plugin
<timp> I am guessing I had gstreamer already, but libqt5multimedia5 was missing
<seb128> dpm, the issue there is not the plugin, I hit the same issue yesterday
<seb128> you should probably depends on qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin
<seb128> which should depends on the libplugin
<seb128> dpm, otherwise, the way we have been dealing with codecs in the past is to install them on demand from the app when needed
<seb128> dpm, e.g rb's music store was prompting you to install the fluendo codec on first use if you tried to play a mp3
<timp> dpm: I can make r61 crash also https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1200513
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1200513 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app segfaults upon start" [Critical,Triaged]
<dpm> yeah, although it's going to be trickier to install things from within a qml app
<dpm> seb128, it seems the music app already depends on qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin - shall we just add a dependency on libqt5multimedia5-plugins then?
<seb128> dpm, I'm not familiar enough with that stack to say, to me it looks like you are just using qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin ... which should bring on the required plugins
<seb128> dpm, I hit the same issue with system settings yesterday when adding the sound preview feature
<seb128> dpm, imho it's qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin that should get the depends
<seb128> dpm, but check with somebody who knows qtmultimedia better
<dpm> seb128, so you think I should file a bug to request qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin to depend on libqt5multimedia5-plugins ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> seems like to me that qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin doesn't work out of the box currently
<seb128> it doesn't make sense to start adding that depends in every qml apps using qtmultimedia
<timp> dpm: I think adding those clip: true lines in music-app should not be needed. The Page should clip it automatically
<timp> dpm: but I'll discuss it with Kaleo, he is handling https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1201094
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201094 in Ubuntu Weather App "App content visible behind tab header" [High,In progress]
<dpm> thanks timp
<dpm> seb128, ok, filed bug 1202996 and assigned it to Timo, hoping this is the right place
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1202996 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin needs to depend on libqt5multimedia5-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202996
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<timp> dpm: timi is on holidays for at least another week
<timp> *timo
<dpm> I know, it's not a big deal of a bug
<timp> ok
<seb128> we can also workaround it easily by adding a temporary depends to the music app if we wnt
<dpm> yeah
<gusch> oSoMoN: can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-always-new-texture-on-connect/+merge/175774
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure, in a moment
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved
<gusch> oSoMoN: cool thx
<dpm> popey, for the rss reader, do you see any issue in using http://ctrlq.org/rss/ to search for rss feeds?
<popey> no
<popey> we talked about it in the meeting last night
<dpm> so we've already got a decision on that, cool
<dpm> mehow, can you reassign yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1198868 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1198823 ? an app developer assigned himself to the UX task by mistake, and I don't have permissions to re-assign you to it
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1198868 in Ubuntu UX "[Calculator app] Need more space for calculation labels" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1198823 in Ubuntu UX "[Calculator app] Not obvious how to add a label to a calculation" [Low,Fix committed]
<mehow> dmp: I will do it as soon as Jon is back cause for some reason I cannot assign anyone else apart from myself :L
<dpm> mehow, oh you wanted to assign it to someone else? In that case you've got the same permissions problem as I've got. You might want to ask John Lea or Nick Tait to add you to the team, as they seem to be the admins:
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~unity-design-team/+members#active
<mehow> ok I think Nick is adding me to the list right now so I should be able to re assign it soon
<dpm> timp, would you mind adding a comment to the MP you reviewed this morning? You mentioned that the fix was not the best approach and that it might need Kaleo to look over it. The reason I'm asking is because one of the music guys have already approved the MP (but not top-approved yet) and it might be worth telling them to hold on until there is a better fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1201094/+merge/175726
<timp> dpm: ok, commented.
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, o/
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: hey man
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: how are you?
<dpm> perfect, thanks timp, that's exactly what we needed
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, Is there a meeting tonight?
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: I think soo
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: I'll try the be there
<dpm> hey ahayzen-mobile, danielholm, how are you guys?
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, gd thx just having lunch :-)
<Mihir> meeting at what time ?
<dpm> ahayzen-mobile, I'll send you invites to the Music meetings
<danielholm> dpm: I'm rather well, thank you. and you?
<dpm> good good :)
<dpm> I've been loving the activity on the music app
<dpm> and being able to use it!
<dpm> it looks awesome, btw
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, how r u? Is it at 1900 utc?
<danielholm> nice to hear! I feel the same way. It's been very much going on.
<danielholm> 19.30 UTC I think
<Mihir> dpm ,can you update me with calc app meetings ?
<andrea_> I'd like to test filemanager-app but I don't understand what "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel 1.0" is...
<dpm> Mihir, sure, do you want me to send you an invite?
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, So 2030 BST :-) I'll see if I can be there
<dpm> danielholm, ahayzen-mobile, I've been recently badly bitten by bug 1200513 , can you guys reproduce it as well?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200513 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app segfaults upon start" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200513
<Mihir> yeah , that would be great..
<Mihir> and what would be the procedure to be a part of core team member for an app ?
<ahayzen-mobile> dpm, I have never got that :-/
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: I was wrong, it was 19:00 UTC
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, np
<dpm> ahayzen-mobile, hm weird, both timp and I were experiencing the same problem, and balloons as well
<ahayzen-mobile> dpm, maybe down to the actual files u have?
<dpm> ahayzen-mobile, it could be, but reverting to one bzr revision earlier fixes the problem
<dpm> so I'm not really sure
<ahayzen-mobile> Strange
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, any idea y after clearing the artist model appending does not appear to work?
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, the todo item in the code.
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: unfortunately not...
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, even just removing one row fails:-/ cause the artist page would then be functional
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, I'll have another go tonight
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: I'm not enteirly certain what it is we're talking about. is it a new bug or something you are working on?
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, it is a todo in the current code...filterartist or something..
<danielholm> aha okej
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: so the filtering doesnt work like it should?
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, LibraryListModel.qml
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, filterartisttracks read the todo that explains the issue
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: in the blueprints?
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, in the code
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, sorry it is a code comment not a work item, should have been clearer
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: thats alright
<danielholm>  :)
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, any ideas? I'll investigate later if u can't think of anything
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: I'm sorry but I have no ideas how that file works :P
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: well, not more then you do anyway
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, np
<ahayzen-mobile> danielholm, anyway gtg have a good day and speak later
<Mihir> dpm.. how are we gonna resolve the UI bugs , as you mentioned it needs to be modify Blue prints
<danielholm> ahayzen-mobile: alright. take care, talk to you later
<nik90|office> ckpringle: When you have time, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1202626 and let us about the design decision regarding them
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1202626 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[pageStack] show the wrong toolBar when going back from a Tab" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90|office> It is essentially about having pagestack inside a tab
<timp> Kaleo: what's your opinion on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1201094/+merge/175726
<timp> Kaleo: should the clipping be done in the apps or in uitk?
<timp-qtc> hmm
<ckpringle> nik90: hey
<ckpringle> nik90: ok so I'm a little confused following that thread however let me explain what I understand - there is a bug generated by navigating a page stack from a tabbed view, that the toolbar does not switch back to the correct one when you go to another tab and back (ish)
<ckpringle> nik90: of course there should be the ability to have page stack from a tabbed view
<ckpringle> the header must change upon going into the page stack, therefore the tabs are not available
<ckpringle> the toolbar should always be the correct toolbar for the view (obviously) ?
<popey> hi rickyc
<rickyc> hi
<popey> you've written an app of some kind?
<rickyc> small weather app
<popey> and you want to test it out on a device?
<rickyc> yes I have no idea how to get it on a device :x
<popey> ok, do you have a device running ubuntu phone?
<rickyc> I have an android phone
<rickyc> no not currently sir
<rickyc> I have a nexus 4
<popey> so really there's a few options.
<popey> if you want you can flash a device yourself with ubuntu touch..
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install details how you do that
<popey> we have an SDK (based on qtcreator) which should make it easy to deploy your app on to the device
<popey> alternatively if you wanted to make the code available somewhere we could try packaging it up and we could try it out on a device
<popey> we don't have an "app store" yet
<rickyc> yes I have used the SDK
<popey> so it's all a bit manual
<popey> oh great
<rickyc> I think I can try it out, I will follow that link above
<rickyc> very excited to see it live :D
<popey> great
<popey> give us a shout if you get stuck
<rickyc> will do
<rickyc> thanks for your help
<popey> np
<rickyc> opoey qt supports webapp integration right?
<rickyc> popey
<popey> Not tried it myself..
 * popey looks around for someone who will know for sure
<popey> kalikiana: do you know ^^ ?
<rickyc> I am really good with html5
<rickyc> but qt ehh
<popey> ☻
<nik90|office> ckpringle: I just saw your messages
<ckpringle> nik90|office: no probs
<nik90|office> In essence what you descrbed s correct
<nik90|office> Is it okay from design point to have a pagestack inside a tab?
<nik90|office> also my internet is terrible, so do not be suprised to see me dc and rejoin
<nik90|office> :)
<nik90|office> ckpringle: so the clock tab will have 2 pages inside it. One for the world clock list and another page to show the clock. Since there are 2 pages in the tab, I will be using a pagestack to switch between them
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> How would I go about avoiding a binding loop with a bidirectional property map? In this case a GSettings boolean key on to a Switch
<iBelieve> Laney, you mean having a switch show a property's value but change the property when clicked?
<Laney> and also react to the key being changed externally
<iBelieve> Laney, here's what I use for the switch or checkbox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890855/. I'll see about watching the property for changes
<Laney> yes that give you a loop if something else changes it
<timp> Laney: where's the loop?
<iBelieve> Laney, what do you mean? I can't think of how that would loop
<timp> if checked == false, and you set it to false again, onCheckedChanged is not triggered
<timp> it is only triggered when the new value actually differs from the old
<Laney> that happens if someone else sets the gsettings key to true
<timp> then checked becomes true, and then propertyToWatch = true is executed. And it stops there since nothing changes
<iBelieve> Laney, if someone else sets the key, then it should fire onCheckedChanged and reset the checked property to true, and then stop
<iBelieve> Laney, but then it isn't bound to the key, so you'll need a connection to watch the key: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890860/ (I think that is right, I haven't tried it)
<Laney> file:///usr/share/settings/system/qml-plugins/flight-mode/EntryComponent.qml:31:14: QML CheckBox: Binding loop detected for property "checked"
<iBelieve> Laney, what LP branch is that from? ubuntu-system-settings?
<Laney> no branch
<iBelieve> Laney, could you pastebin the file?
<Laney> sec
<Laney> you'll need to install lp:gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<iBelieve> Laney, I'm probably not going to try running the actual file, I just want to look at it so I can make a test file on my own.
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I added an onChanged handler and it made the loop go away
<iBelieve> Laney, great
<Laney> not really
<Laney> it only works because that unsets the checked: ... that I had before
<Laney> why doesn't the normal property binding work?
<iBelieve> Laney, you mean that it is no longer bound to the property? That might be a place you could use a Connections instance.
<timp> CheckBox has:     onClicked: checked = !checked
<timp> so when you click, I guess the binding is broken
<timp> it seems tricky
<iBelieve> Laney, can't you use something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890860/
<Laney> iBelieve: yes, that's essentially what it does
<Laney> but it's still dirty isn't it?
<Laney> timp: Switch too?
<iBelieve> yeah, it seems more complicated then it should be
<Laney> that's what I'm using
<timp> Laney: Switch is a checkbox with only different visuals
<Laney> ah ok
<timp>     onClicked: checked = !checked
<timp> epaste
<timp> CheckBox { id: switchItem style: Theme.createStyleComponent("SwitchStyle.qml", switchItem)
<Laney> so if I do onClicked: property = !property would that work?
<timp> ^ that's the implementation of Switch :)
<Laney> heh
<timp> when you define a new onClicked, the old one is still executed
<Laney> oh
<timp> for your case I think it would be handy to remove the CheckBox code executed in onClicked...
<dpm> Kaleo, with the current SDK, do you know if it's possible to do the drag and drop as described in the "Moving feeds into a different topic" section in http://design.canonical.com/2013/06/shorts-add-edit-share-adjust/
<timp> you can introduce your own new boolean that is binded to the external property
<timp> and you never update the new property, just update checkbox when the new property changes, and update the external property when checked changes
<timp> it would work, but it seems that there should be an easier way
<Laney> timp: that still loops when I toggle it in dconf-editor :(
<iBelieve> Laney, I think this works the way you want: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5890924/.
<iBelieve> Laney, the switch takes care of changing the checked state and at the same time the custom onClicked: handler changes the property
<Laney> iBelieve: it's within a Standard, so I'd have to do that in two places
<iBelieve> Laney, why two places?
<Laney> because you can click on the list item too
<Laney> lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/gsettingsify
<iBelieve> Laney, you could use onChecked, but the problem is that it won't change when the gsettings key changes
<timp> you can say onCheckedChanged: propertyToWatch = checked, and have a Connection that does onPropertyToWatchChanged: checked = propertyToWatch
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I have that (without the Connection though)
<timp> the Connection is there to connect to some external property, outside of your Component. Otherwise you cannot watch it
<Laney> GSettings is a child of the Switch already
<Laney> so I can just directly access its checked property
 * timp gotta go.
<timp> enjoy your weekend :)
<Laney> thanks for your help
<Laney> you too!
<nuclearbob> ahoy!
<om26er> boiko, do you know where is tiago ? nuclearbob wanted some help on getting a bit knowledge about ofono/telepathy
<om26er> boiko, or you might be able to help
<boiko> om26er: ^
<boiko> om26er: there you go :)
<boiko> om26er: salem_ probably has it more fresh in his memory
<om26er> salem_, Hey! nuclearbob wanted some help regarding ofono
<salem_> nuclearbob, om26er hello
<nuclearbob> salem_ hello.  I'd like to learn about the ofono API so I can automate sending sms and calls for automated connected device testing in the lab
<salem_> nuclearbob, ok. are you using python?
<nuclearbob> salem_: yes
<salem_> nuclearbob, ok, you may find here many scripts to control and monitor ofono: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/network/ofono/ofono.git/tree/test
<nuclearbob> salem_: that looks fantastic, thanks
<salem_> nuclearbob, no problem. good luck!
<dpm> hi mhall119, have you seen Lucas's Stock Ticker designs :)
<mhall119> dpm: I was looking at them last night, they're beautiful
<dpm> yeah :)
<nuclearbob> salem and om26er: that's perfect, I've got sms sending working now, so I can build the automation for that.  Thanks!
<WebbyIT> dpm: about this MR, I asked to mihir to do font bigger, because in design is bigger
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/EditIconMainLabel/+merge/175662
<dpm> WebbyIT, ah, ok, where in the design is that bigger?
<WebbyIT> dpm, http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/keyscreens_calculator1.jpg
<Mihir> dpm , this one GDHWL-MSONI
<Mihir> http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/keyscreens_calculator1.jpg
<dpm> WebbyIT, Mihir, these are wireframes, not the final visual designs
<WebbyIT> dpm, ah, ok. So, it's my error, sorry Mihir
<Mihir> Ohhhh :|  no problem
<Mihir> shall i revert back those changes ?
<dpm> no worries guys, let me get some more clarity from the design team
<Mihir> shall I change or not ?
<Mihir> or wait for the confirmation ?
<dpm> hi jounih, thanks for joining us. Can you give us some guidance on the font sizes for the labels in the calculator app?
<dpm> Mihir, let's see what the design team can tell us
<Mihir> Okay :)
<dpm> jounih, particularly the top label, the one that describes the calculation
<jounih> dpm: no probs, let me pull up the designs
<dpm> cool, thanks
<jounih> dpm: ok, you mean the large numbers used in your calculation?
<Mihir> http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/keyscreens_calculator1.jpg
<Mihir> Yes jounih the header of calculation
<dpm> jounih, the textual description on top of the calculation, which should be the location if GPS is available
<jounih> looking at it now, 2 mins
<dpm> jounih, np, essentially the @BOROUGH MARKET text on the second slide at http://ubuntuone.com/6SCbeShDiJCjqxmHvyzDkh
<jounih> dpm: ok that one is xx-small, font weight is medium
<jounih> dpm: for some reason we have px sizes for the fonts on ubuntu-calculator-app/design/calculator_design_notes.pdf - we'll update those with the SDK standard font sizes instead
<Mihir> okay so Jounih. we have to change the font style in app correct ?
<dpm> jounih, could you put that PDF somewhere online? I've been asking all over to get a blog post with the visuals out, but we still haven't got a place we can point people to who want to implement the design. The branch you submitted was very helpful, but it was supposed to be a temporary location. For the hack fests we've got lots of new developers and it'd be good to have an URL we can point them to. Even if it's just pasting that PDF in a google doc
<dpm>  would already be really helpful
<dpm> Mihir, yeah. Essentially, you do the changes on your local branch, commit them locally, and then push them to your online branch. The merge proposal will be automatically updated for you
<Mihir> so I should make it the way it was right rather than increasing font size ?
<jounih> Mihir: yeah in the app you should define the font weight (thin/regular/medium/bold) and pick the right font size from the SDK presets (xx-small/x-small/small/medium/large/x-large)
<Mihir> rest of the things are fine expect the size , currently it takes size as , font.pixelSize:units.gu(4)
<jounih> dpm: sure I'll ask someone who's been working on the calculator app to do a blog post on it. Ideally we'd still pinpoint to the bzr branch rather than a blogpost when people are implementing the designs - because if there are any updates to designs, the latest versions will be on the bzr
<dpm> Mihir, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-label.html#fontSize-prop
<dpm> thanks jounih, yeah, but an online doc might be best, as it's much easier to point folks to a URL in this case. Checking out the branch takes quite a long time, as the PDF and the videos are quite big, and the online doc could be updated more easily
<oSoMoN> fginther: ping
<fginther> oSoMoN, pong
<oSoMoN> fginther: I’m wondering about the version of autopilot-qt installed on the community apps jenkins instance? from the build logs it appears it’s pre-installed, not installed at build time, is that correct?
<fginther> oSoMoN, that sounds right. It's not being refreshed. It should be
<oSoMoN> fginther: yup, can you look into it?
<fginther> oSoMoN, indeed, fixing righ tnow
<oSoMoN> awesome!
<fginther> oSoMoN, thanks for bringing that to my attention
<WebbyIT> Going to holiday, see you soon :)
<mhall119> dpm: I was off a day on my blog post's pubishing time, it was set for tomorrow :(
<mhall119> anyway, it's published now: http://mhall119.com/2013/07/ubuntu-file-manager-hackfest/
<mhall119> that's what happens when I finish writing it after midnight
<dpm> mhall119, ah, bummer, but no worries, we can promote the hackfest now
<nik90> hello everyone :)
<mhall119> hey nik90
<nik90> dpm: joey from rss team, said he couldn't access blogger in china. So he wouldn't be able to blog. Dinko from the sudoku team already did his first post :)
<nik90> I havent received any other replies yet
<oSoMoN> fginther: I’m looking at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/131/console, and now it does try to install libautopilot-qt, but it doesn’t do anything because it thinks it’s already the newest version
<oSoMoN> fginther: given the test failures, it’s obviously not the latest version, do you know where it pulls it from?
<jono> nik90, great to hear about the blog posts :-)
<nik90> jono: :)
<vthompson> :q
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, afternoon
<ahayzen> vthompson, hows things?
<nik90> Omg did you guys check out the latest update to qtcreator? It has built in IRC, link to API docs, link to core apps, wiki etc. It rocks
<vthompson> ahayzen, going well. Today's my off Friday--so I get to play around. I'm trying to get the courage to port to my HTC One, but the porting instructions still haven't been updated... So I'll probably code instead.
<vthompson> ahayzen, how are you?
<ahayzen> vthompson, awesome, gd thx. yh my phone isn't supported either :/
<ahayzen> nik90, QtCreator build for raring or saucy?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I attempted to port before, but there were too many build issues with CM 10.1 so I gave up.
<nik90> ahayzen: for precise (which uses the ppa) :)
<nik90> ahayzen: I would assume it also gets updated in raring
<ahayzen> nik90, ooo
<popey> nik90: not seen it yet, it's not in saucy
<popey> nik90: fancy doing a screenshot?
<nik90> for saucy you might need to wait few days for it to be uploading in saucy
<nik90> in archive*
<popey> yeah
<nik90> popey: sure 1 sec
<ahayzen> nik90, its arrived!
<vthompson> It's in Raring too!
<popey> hehe
<ahayzen-qtcreato> ooo missed the r
<nik90> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/1i3CB1bbaAsuaRXcEjHYqD
<ahayzen> thts sooo much better :) has the launchpad pages, wiki, api, irc everything! well done guys
<popey> bzoltan: see above ☻
<nik90> http://ubuntuone.com/7W6cTFjhnsi2rST75P1c2l
<mhall119> nik90: nice!
<popey> neat
<mhall119> bzoltan: ^^ loving the new Qt Creator additions
<nik90> bzoltan: thanks. They look awesome
<nik90> mhall119, popey: best part is that the design tab is disabled since it does not work properly. So new devs dont accidentally click it
<nik90> I also see packages and projects (upcoming soon I guess)
<nik90> I guess this is why you stay with precise :P
<Mihir> Popey are you there?
<Mihir> Could you please add me in Calculator meeting
<popey> nik90: I'm on saucy now ☻
<popey> Mihir: I can't add you to that, dpm has to, he owns that meeting
<Mihir> [21:11] <dpm> weird. Can you ping popey? I would remove you and re-add you, but he set up the meeting, and only he can remove attendees
<Mihir> This is what he told me
<nik90> popey: I thought you always stick with the stable release though..couldnt resist :P ?
<bzoltan> Ohh, happy to hear that you guys like the new QtC ... and thatis just a teaser :) more stuff is coming like this.
<popey> nik90: i do usually!
<popey> Mihir: the design meeting or the irc one?
<ahayzen> vthompson, the 'add to queue' just adds to a list and but doesn't actually play that as the next track correct?
<nik90> bzoltan: I saw supprot for click packages has landed right qtcreator.
<nik90> Excited. looking forward to more :)
<nik90> bzoltan: which project should I keep track for this?
<bzoltan> nik90:  good observation
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea the queue is crippled at the moment. We don't have the design for it figured out yet. I was thinkin the Playlists tab would turn into a PageStack so each playlist or the queue could be playable just like Artists tab
<bzoltan> nik90:  the SDK will release the new click integration from now... but the click stuff lives in lp:click
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1200513 ☹
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1200513 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app segfaults upon start" [Critical,Triaged]
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok....and i mean functionally aswell...u add stuff its goes in the list...but the getSong() doesn't query it?
<nik90> bzoltan: no i was referring to the qtcreator plugin development and the new stuff
<popey> looks like something id3tag related
<bzoltan> nik90:  that is under the ubuntu-sdk-team
<popey> wonder if I have a duff track
<nik90> bzoltan: ok
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'm not following. The queue could be converted to a ListView and we could easily use the getSong navigations
<ahayzen> vthompson, when u use the popup menu and click 'add to queue' it adds the track to 'trackQueue'. But when u hit next track it doesn't go to tht track, this is expected at the moment as the play queue isn't functioning (yet) correct?
<vthompson> popey, yea, that sure looks like an ID3 issue. I wonder if you could open it using some TagLib program on your desktop?
<popey> I am slowly adding music track by track to see which one breaks it
<vthompson> popey, the music-app uses the nemo-folderlist which uses TagLib
<popey> right!
<popey> found an album which breaks it
<vthompson> ahayzen, yes that is correct
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok thanks...just was wondering wht the expected behaviour was and if i had broken something :P
<vthompson> ahayzen, ideally all the views (Music, Artists, Albums) would simply dump their contents into the queue and we'd only navigate that
<ahayzen> vthompson, i've just added the Artists so tht it adds to tht queue ;)
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep I saw that. I like the change. I'm reviewing now
<Mihir> Popey nope , it is for
<Mihir> Calculator
<popey> Mihir: yeah, we have two meetings, a design hangout and an irc developer discussion
<ahayzen> vthompson, thanks, was a relatively small change :)
<popey> Mihir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Meetings listed there
<Mihir> ohh i would be interested in irc development
<popey> ok, so just turn up at the time listed
<popey> they're open meetings
<popey> all the detail is on that wiki page
<popey> vthompson: right, got a single track which breaks the app
<vthompson> ahayzen, could you look at bug #1200513 for the portion where the app crashes when navigating towards the bottom of the list? It seems related to your work with the playing-list?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200513 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app segfaults upon start" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200513
 * popey adds a comment 
<popey> linked to the song.. http://www.jamendo.com/en/list/a57713/ancient-greeks-circus-freaks
<ahayzen> vthompson, playing-list, what the rebuild()?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I think so. it crashes after displaying "Clearing playing list"
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok strange i'll see wht i can do
<ahayzen> vthompson, does it matter how long the list is?
<popey> vthompson: ahayzen it could be something in the tag.. i added a couple of comments
<ahayzen> popey, a tag tht happens to be at the end of the list?
<popey> well, if i remove that song from the library, the app starts
<popey> if I add that song to the library, the app crashes
<popey> and look at the stacktrace
<fginther> oSoMoN, I just found a problem while debugging a problem with ubuntu-calendar-app
<popey> 0x45014488 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::frameListMap() const () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libtag.so.1
<ahayzen> popey, does it matter which track in the album in tht link u sent?
<vthompson> ahayzen, tpeeters suggested it crashes with only one song in the directory
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll try downloading one and see wht happens
<vthompson> ahayzen, I don't see the crash that's being discussed. popey's issue is probably different and ID3 tag related. tpeeters hits his issue when launching from QtCreator. I can't reproduce his issue.
<ahayzen> vthompson, popey, i just had the first track in tht album and nothing else and it exploded
<ahayzen> vthompson, the 'Clearing playing list' will be called when it is linking the model to the view
<popey> ahayzen: first track
<ahayzen> crashed in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag:frameListMap() ...exactly wht ur describing popey
<ahayzen> vthompson, popey, so is this us or the ID3 parser?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I can open the files in EasyTAG (which I think uses TagLib). There's a chance we can do some smarter coding in the qml-folderlistmodel.
<ahayzen> vthompson, also i commented out the PlayingList code and it still breaks (as soon as it tries to display the row)
<popey> the tag for that track contains quite a lot of data
<popey> and URLs
<ahayzen> vthompson, won't this all be resolved when we start using the metadata service thing?
<vthompson> ahayzen, we don't know when that will happen.
<ahayzen> vthompson, 'media scanner service'... :( ... but it will hopefully solve both of our critical bugs :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, maybe, we'll still have to maintain a list of tracks which is where tpeeters issue seems to stem
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah ok :/ ... anyway dinner speak later
<vthompson> ahayzen, later!
<vthompson> balloons, you there?
<balloons> vthompson, howdy
<vthompson> balloons, hello! I have two small questions. First, do you need to review autopilot tests for the core apps? Or can I just top approve them?
<balloons> vthompson, I don't have to review every ap test, but I'm happy to review one if needed
<vthompson> balloons, K, I have the playback test ready for review if you want to look it over. Otherwise I can just top approve... it's a small test.
<balloons> vthompson, go for it :-) I'm kneedeep in something :-)
<vthompson> balloons, In that case I won't ask you my second question (has to do with a dbus exception in the copy/paste ubuntu-filemanager-app test).
<balloons> vthompson, feel free to ask :-) If your stuck, well then, we can't have that!
<vthompson> balloons, :) I'm going to let it sit for awhile. Thanks though!
<iBelieve> vthompson, ping
<vthompson> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> vthompson, I noticed you marked LP 1198044 as Fix Released. I'm not that familiar with Launchpad, since I mostly use GitHub. When do the bugs get marked as Fix Released? Should all the Fix Committed bugs be marked as Released, or is that supposed to automatically happen when the alpha-1 milestone gets released?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1198044 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Missing toolbar icons" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198044
<Mihir> @dpm you there?
<vthompson> iBelieve, I marked it as Released because I was able to install the working package from the ppa.
<vthompson> iBelieve, I guess I'm not 100% sure on the protocol for marking bugs as such...
<vthompson> iBelieve, Also I don't believe they should all wait until the milestone. The hackfest posts suggest that developers can go through the fix commited bugs and verify they were fixed...
<vthompson> iBelieve, I assume it's only proper to verify via the ppa and not through launchpad
<iBelieve> vthompson, so I should go through and see which ones actually are fixed in the version installed from the PPA and mark them as released?
<vthompson> iBelieve, I assumed that's the intent. But that's a question for someone with more knowledge of the process.
<iBelieve> vthompson, who should I ask? popey?
<vthompson> iBelieve, consider asking mhall119, dpm
<vthompson> iBelieve, or popey
<iBelieve> vthompson, will do, thanks
<iBelieve> mhall119, dpm, or popey: I've got a question about the Fix Committed/Released bug status and milestones
<mhall119> iBelieve: ask away
<iBelieve> mhall119, so for the File Manager app, when should bugs get marked as Fix Released? Currently the Jenkins bot has marked them as Fix Committed and says "scheduled for release in ubuntu-filemanager-app, milestone alpha-1"
<mhall119> iBelieve: hmmm, I suppose as soon as they're in the PPA we can mark them as released
<iBelieve> mhall119, will it automatically be done when that milestone gets released, or should we mark them manually as released?
<iBelieve> mhall119, okay. I'll check that the version from the PPA has those fixes and mark them as released.
<iBelieve> mhall119, my next question is when will that milestone get released? We've already finished all of the dogfooding goals and most of the bugs are autopilot tests, bugs in the SDK, or support for new features.
<danielholm> ahayzen: hey, does Music run for you?
<ahayzen> danielholm, wht the latest rev?
<ahayzen> danielholm, yep all working :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, not working for u?
<popey> meeting time!
<danielholm> ahayzen: nope
<ahayzen> popey, yep :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, whts it doing?
<danielholm> ahayzen: segfault
<ahayzen> danielholm, other people have been having this aswell.. i don't seem to be included in this issue :/
<mhall119> iBelieve: I'll have to look into managing milestones in Launchpad, I'll be honest I haven't used them much in the past.
<iBelieve> mhall119, okay, thanks for your help
<ahayzen> popey, i've moved :)
<popey> ahayzen: right, where were we? ☻
<ahayzen> popey, i've got loads of random questions shall i post here?
<popey> Go for it!
<ahayzen> Is there any technical reason why we are using png over svg for our images?
<popey> not that I'm aware of, and I'd advocate svg where possible
<ahayzen> we could be totally resolution independent if we did
<ahayzen> ok tht answers tht :) next question...
<ahayzen> Why are we setting the colours for the background of the app and not the SDK, I thought it was supposed to be 'easy' for carriers to change the colour scheme?
<mhall119> ahayzen: png's don't take as much processing
<ahayzen> mhall119, but for convergence we are going to have loads of different resolutions
<mhall119> ahayzen: you can provide multiple resolutions in separate pngs, then the SDK will pick the best one
<ahayzen> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> ahayzen: you've probably seen images with names like avatar@8.png
<ahayzen> mhall119, 2 of ours are like that yes
<nik90> ahayzen: We should actually use svg, however qml/qt is making them look weird for some reason. Hence we had no choice but to use png. We will start using svg when sdk devs fix that issue.
<mhall119> you can have multiple 'avatar' images with different resolutions, and the #(number) tells the SDK something about them
<ahayzen> nik90, ok thanks
<mhall119> so in the SDK you say you want image "avatar", and it will fetch the correct one for your resolution
<ahayzen> mhall119, i see :)
<mhall119> ahayzen: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/resolution-independence.html#bitmaps
<ahayzen> ok tht answers tht... so why is the SDK not setting the theme colours and we as app devs are?
<ahayzen> mhall119, thanks
<nik90> mhall119: ah that's why we have those @8 stuff..did not know about them
<popey> well, i learned something today
<mhall119> :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, u still around?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep
<ahayzen> vthompson, do u want me to get the backend for the playqueue working?
<ahayzen> vthompson, or are u or daniel already doing tht?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, you can start looking into what needs to be done.
<ahayzen> vthompson, think i know wht vaguely needs to be done, i'll build a prototype
<vthompson> ahayzen, I am not. Daniel might be. Have you checked out his code that's currently being reviewed? That might give you an idea of what you might need to build off of
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok, he doesn't appear to have made any fundamental changes to the playqueue stuff - he has been mainly working on the playlist. But i don't know wht he has offline.
<vthompson> ahayzen, the stuff he added (playing from the playlist) should also be added to the backend queue
<ahayzen> vthompson, has he not just attached tht to PlayingList?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'm not sure how he's navigating tracks. I assume it's working the same way the other tabs are...
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok i'll have a chat with him at some point but to now play a track from any view/model u should be able to go trackClicked(file, index, listModel, listView)
<ahayzen> vthompson, and it will sort out the PlayingList for u etc
<ahayzen> vthompson, what is the expected behaviour of the playqueue.... say i start playing a playlist with 5 items, while listening to the 3rd i add an item to the play queue. Should it start playing the play queue'd item next or play the rest of the playlist, then the queue'd item?
<vthompson> ahayzen, the intent should be to continue playing the current track.
<ahayzen> vthompson, i mean at the end of the current track, wht should it do next?
<ahayzen> vthompson, play the song from the play queue, then back to the playlist or play the playlist and then the play queue
<vthompson> ahayzen, it should be appended to the end of the queue. So it should be played last
<vthompson> ahayzen, ok you've lost me :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok i'll start again :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, so if you're listening to a playlist  that playlist probably will be the play queue. So adding to the play queue will only append to the queue and not necessarily to the playlist..
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok and wht about when on the track/artist/album
<ahayzen> vthompson, i guess it should then play the queue'd item first then carry on?
<vthompson> ahayzen, if we are playing an album it should be because the album was added to the queue. If you queue some random track, it will go to the end of the queue and will be played after the songs in the album finish.
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok
<ahayzen> vthompson, i guess the artists view will be the same?
<vthompson> ahayzen, a lot of the behavior stuff my change so really we just want a solid backend for the queue (one queue to rule them all)
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'd think so--but we don't have each of these pieces figured out yet
<ahayzen> vthompson, yh it needs properly specing up
<iBelieve> vthompson, ping
<vthompson> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> vthompson, I saw your merge request for the Suru theme. I thought it would be easiest to discuss it here.
<iBelieve> vthompson, what do you think of using a dark/medium gray color or gradient? I think it gives it a more system/advanced look.
<vthompson> iBelieve, I like that Idea--just got your email
<iBelieve> vthompson, I was fiddling with colors earlier and tried this: http://i.imgur.com/oj9F1cR.png
<vthompson> iBelieve, that does look nice. makes you feel like your working close to the metal. :)
<iBelieve> vthompson, that's all then. If you want the color, its #505050
<vthompson> iBelieve, did you just use that color for each of header, body and footer?
<iBelieve> vthompson, I just set backgroundColor
<vthompson> iBelieve, ah OK. I'll probably add a gradient with a darker grey on top.
<iBelieve> vthompson, a gradient would look nice, that was just my first attempt and I couldn't think of good gradient colors.
<AskUbuntu> Different toolbar icons depending on active tab | http://askubuntu.com/q/322039
<AskUbuntu> Can I develop apps for Ubuntu mobile on Lubuntu? If yes, how do I set up my pc for doing it from terminal? | http://askubuntu.com/q/322040
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-20
<ntzrmtthihu777> here we go! I've a question regarding the preinst script in the debian package; I need to be able to use it to create a hidden folder in the installer's $HOME to setup a wineprefix in it, but if apt-get install/aptitude install is ran as sudo, would $HOME reflect the user's home or root's home?
<ntzrmtthihu777> in other words, would mkdir $HOME/.techne create a folder /home/user/.techne or /root/.techne when used in the preinst script?
<Mihir_> Hey @mhall119
<Mihir_> Good morning
<unityshell> Hi, anyone knows if it implemented the Webapps in Ubuntu touch?
<Mihir_> Hello
<Wellark> hi guys!
<Wellark> I would need some help from you
<Wellark> could you provide me with the output of running:
<Wellark> grep -h "X-" /usr/share/applications/*.desktop | sed -e "s/\[.\\+\]//g" | sed -e "s/=.\\+//" |sort |uniq -c |sort -h
<Wellark> I'm developing yet another .desktop file parser and I need info on the existing custom keys on the wild :)
<rigved> hi everyone
<Prabhakar9885> hi rigved
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM
<Prabhakar9885> Hi everybody
<popey> hi
<rigved> hi everyone
<Joni_Lee1> hi Alan Pope , are you here?
<popey> yes
<Joni_Lee1> Hi popey,  Are there  somethings left to do for RSS Reader? I want to help and can't find where to start. lots of feathers have been done,not in the trunk.
<Joni_Lee> Hi popey, I gonna go, I will email you for help latter.  Thanks.
<Mihir> @mhall119 are youthere?
<Mihir> anybody there who works on calculator ?
<nik90> popey: qtcreator has ubuntu pastebin now :)
<popey> mhall119: i wanted to add some random webapps to my phone, so made a webapps-demo-extras package by looking at webapps-demo package and ripping that off
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/webapps-demos-extras
<popey> it works but the icon doesn't appear in the apps lens on the device.. any ideas what i did wrong?
<popey> the png/svg gets installed okay
<mhall119> popey: does the application show up without an icon?
<mhall119> or does the application not show up?
<popey> it shows up with a blank icon
<popey> as does checkers as it happens
<popey> i just did "debuild -uc -us" and installed the deb directly on device
<popey> bbl, haircut..
<mhall119> I saw checkers didn't show an icon, I assumed it just didn't have one, where is it being installed to?
<Mihir> Hey , @mahll119 are you aware about Calculator?
<mhall119> Mihir: yes sir
<mhall119> Mihir: just left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/EditIconMainLabel/+merge/175662
<Mihir> But
<Mihir> I am unable to assign String in Textbox element in QT
<mhall119> I'm not sure what you mean
<Mihir> I just have two option to assign
<Mihir> font
<Mihir> font.pixelSize : int
<Mihir> font.pointSize : real
<Mihir> http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/docs/library/html/qt4/qml-text.html
<mhall119> oh, I see, TextField has no fontSize property
<Mihir> Hmmm yeah that's
<mhall119> Mihir: you can use FontUtils to convert: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-fontutils.html
<Mihir> So i have an option like grid unit
<mhall119> font.pixelSize: FontUtils.sizeToPixels("xx-small")
<Mihir> Ohh yeah got it sir :)
<mhall119> or "x-small", I don't think "xx-small" is a value value
<mhall119> valid value
<mhall119> anyway, give that a try and if it's not the right size we'll talk to the SDK developers on Monday about it
<Mihir> Hmmm
<Mihir> okay :) let me try wait
<Mihir> i have to switch laptop brb :P
<popey> mhall119: i installed to the same place as webapps-demo, figured that would work given i see ebay/gmail icons on my phone
<mhall119> popey: where are they installed
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/?
<Mihir> Hey mahll119 I have pushed the branch :)
<mhall119> Mihir: how does that look on the calculator?
<Mihir> as per the discussion i  made it xx-small
<Mihir> but it looks very small in my laptop
<mhall119> maybe just x-small then
<mhall119> ?
<Mihir> Hmmm lemme try
<Mihir> But the questions is operands  label text is bigger than heading ?
<Mihir> is that true ?
<Mihir> because even i tried x-small it is smaller than the operands label text
<mhall119> it looks like operands and header text should be the same, so you might need to do this in multiple places
<mhall119> yeah, x-small is too small, I think xx-small is an invalid value, so it uses a default instead
<Mihir> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-fontutils.html#sizeToPixels-method
<Mihir> this stats that it has xx-small
<mhall119> oh, so it does
<Mihir> can you see this design specification ?http://ubuntuone.com/6SCbeShDiJCjqxmHvyzDkh
<Mihir> it says header should be bigger than operands
<Mihir> 4th slide
<mhall119> Mihir: it says both should be 35pt
<Mihir> ohhh yeah header is smaller than operands
<mhall119> slide 6 shows both the header and the operands at 25pt
<mhall119> 35pt
<mhall119> only the timestamp string is smaller
<Mihir> so 35 pt is xx-small ?
<Mihir> I guess i need to modify at multiple places at
<Mihir> operands label use font.pixelSize : units.gu(4)
<Mihir> so that is 32 px
<mhall119> gu(4) will be different on different devices
<Mihir> Hmmm yup ,
<Mihir> so shall i make everywhere xx-small
<mhall119> so will x-small
<Mihir> Hmmm
<Mihir> okay x-small?
<mhall119> but yeah, we should use font literals instead of gu() for font sizes
<Mihir> In calculator it is at many places
<mhall119> whichever one looks best, xx-small, x-small, medium, etc
<Mihir> I feel medium is perfect
<Mihir> shall i do ?
<mhall119> then lets go with that
<mhall119> ideally the design team would be giving us font sizes by these names instead of px or pt values
<Mihir> so shall we wait ?
<mhall119> go ahead and use medium if that looks good to you
<Mihir> Hmm okay
<Mihir> I should also change that gu to medium right ?
<Mihir> as you said we shouldn't use numbers
<popey> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> in CalcLabel.qml, yes
<mhall119> popey: not sure then...
<popey> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5894685/
<mhall119> popey: so for checkers, it's .desktop has Icon=king.png, but king.png is in /usr/share/checkers/ not /usr/share/icons/
<mhall119> checkers' .desktop should use the full path to the icon
<Mihir_> Hey @mhall119
<Mihir_> I have pushed it
<mhall119> Mihir_: ok, let me take a look
<mhall119> looks good!
<mhall119> Mihir_: I've approved your branch, Jenkins should merge it into trunk within the next hour
<mhall119> thanks for thee fix!
<Mihir_> Oh okay got it
<Mihir_> :)
<Mihir_> One more question I have is it a new bug or not not sure
<Mihir_> if you see the design http://ubuntuone.com/6SCbeShDiJCjqxmHvyzDkh
<Mihir_> it says datetime is with the calc heading
<Mihir_> and I guess right now it is not showing heading with date time :|
<mhall119> Mihir_: which slide is that?
<Mihir_> slide*
<Mihir_> look at 2nd slid
<Mihir_> lookdown the date line it has heading before the date starts
<mhall119> oh, I'm not sure if that's supposed to be the header, or a location stamp
<mhall119> it doesn't show any ability to edit it in the slides though
<Mihir_> Nope it is just date while you start the new conversations
<Mihir_> calculation*
<mhall119> I think the current way we have separate header and datetime is okay
<Mihir_> okay..
<Mihir_> so then there is no issue
<Mihir_> I just observed it from the design
<mhall119> Mihir_: one thing I do need you to do is sign the  contributor agreement: http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<mhall119> that way we can accept more contributions from you to the core apps projects
<mhall119> it's just a simple online form, only takes a couple of minutes
<Mihir_> I already did it
<mhall119> when the form asks for a Canonical manager, put Alan Pope
<mhall119> oh, perfect, nevermind then
<mhall119> I guess it just hasn't shown up on Launchpad yet
<Mihir_> Hmmm shall I do it agian ?
<Mihir_> or can you ask popey to accept it ?
<mhall119> it's not popey who has to accept it, I'll ping the person who does though
<mhall119> but as long as you did fill it out already things are fine, waiting on Launchpad to reflect that won't block us
<Mihir>  i mentioned popey (Alan Pope) as project manajaor
<Mihir> okay thanks @mahll119
<popey> thanks mhall119
<popey> mhall119: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-201112.png   \o/
<Mihir> Hey popey , you have installed on which device?
<Mihir> #ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> popey: nice, needs a background color though
<Mihir> mhal119 , it is only compatible with only Nexus 4 ?
<popey> Mihir: i am installing on my nexus 4
<Mihir_> I have galaxy heheh
<Mihir_> can't install
<Mihir_> :|
<popey> mhall119: trying to think of all the webapps I might ever need, and adding icons for them, so far google maps, lastpass, foursquare, google drive...
<popey> suggestions welcome
<mhall119> G+
<mhall119> lastpass has a webapp?
<popey> oh, G+, good call
<popey> well, you can login on their website
<popey> good enough
<mhall119> popey: I was going to recommend http://www.oscon.com/oscon2013/public/schedule/grid/public-grid but it doesn't have a mobile layout, so it looks terrible
<popey> oh, aq's 2fa app too
<popey> did you already package that mhall119 ?
<mhall119> popey: yup, apt-get install canonicalauth
<popey> suh-weet
<mhall119> though it really should be upgraded to use daker's theme files
<popey> thanks
<mhall119> np
<popey> am editing .desktop files directly on the phone ☻
<popey> need to bzr push
<popey> also using debuild directly on device
<popey> quite liberating
<mhall119> using adb or the terminal app?
<popey> adb
<popey> while it charges
<mhall119> I've done it with the terminal and vi
<popey> haha
<popey> leet
<mhall119> using swipe gestures to move the cursor is really, really nice
<popey> i have installed vim
<popey> this makes me weak, as a person, i realise this
<mhall119> hey man, at least it's not nano
<popey> so why is nano broken?
<popey> you can't save when you ctrl+x
<mhall119> no, it's just not as cool
<popey> well there isthat
<popey> for some value of "cool" of course
<mhall119> is it actually broken though?
<popey> yes
<popey> you can't press enter
<popey> mhall119: canonicalauth is broken. i can't enter text in the fieled
<popey> *field
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-210556.png
<mhall119> what?  I was able to do that 2 days ago
<mhall119> well canonicalauth's code certainly hasn't changed
<popey> the field is grey, i cant get the osk to appear when i tap it
<mhall119> it should be grey until it has keyboard focus
<mhall119> that's how the SDK components look
<mhall119> but it should get keyboard focus when you tap on it
<popey> not here
<mhall119> something's wrong with the webbrowser-app then
<popey> ☹
<popey> yeah, its not registering any taps
 * popey reboots
<popey> i have been killing unity8 to test my deb
<popey> may have broken something
<mhall119> yeah, I deleted my key to get back to that screen and I can enter text
<popey> yeah, fine after reboot, sorry
<mhall119> now I have to re-enter an AES key :(
<mhall119> the things I do for you popey
<mhall119> you're lucky you're so pretty :)
<popey> hehe
<mhall119> pro-tip, you can enter spaces into that field, which makes it easier to verify that you've entered the key correcly
<popey> I should consider packing
<popey> woohoo, lastpass works
<popey> ooh, love the new theme on sudoku
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-212006.png
<popey> wish scrolling worked in twitter as a webapp
<mhall119> scrolling is gittery on lots of webapps, I've noticed it most with Facebook
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1179596/comments/11
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1179596 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "browser needs its own UA string" [High,Confirmed]
<vthompson> popey, mhall119, or davmor: Could one of you load the core music-app from trunk onto your device and post screenshots of the Music tab, the Albums tab, and the Now Playing screen?
<popey> sure thing
<mhall119> from trunk? not the PPA package?
<vthompson> mhall119, changes I'd like to verify aren't in the PPA yet, sadly.
<mhall119> ok
<vthompson> popey, dmp (dpm?) verified the fix to your bug where the segfaults were occurring. So you shouldn't have to worry about that anymore.
 * mhall119 needs to isntall bzr
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213000.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213009.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213039.png
<popey> vthompson: excellent
 * popey loads more music on his device
<vthompson> popey, thanks! Most of those are looking sharp. Could you post the Albums tab too?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213220.png
<popey> that looks wrong
<vthompson> So for both the Artists and Albums pages you get what you posted without clicking on anything?
<popey> ya
<vthompson> nm, the artists tab looks right
<popey> however
<vthompson> If you're still on the Albums tab could you swipe from the bottom and hit back?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213357.png
<popey> now some stuff has gone missing
<popey> compare http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213357.png and http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213009.png
<vthompson> each tab has its own page stack for those two. we get some weird behavior as a result
<popey> love having a screenshot script which takes a pic and uploads it to my website in one go :D
<vthompson> That second one is what should appear if you click on MGMT to view the artist's tracks.
<popey> right, no way to go back
<vthompson> popey, yes, that is pretty slick. I didn't know if you were just super human or what
<popey> haha
<vthompson> yea, toolbars go flakey on the destop too when you switch tabs.
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/screenshot.sh
<vthompson> Could you exit and go directly to Albums and post a screen?
<popey> ya
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213734.png
<vthompson> nice! Thanks!
<popey> np
<popey> ooh
<popey> it lies about which track you're on
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-20-213838.png
 * mhall119 wonders if we could setup an automated request-a-screenshot system
<popey> I am playing Killing In The Name
<popey> but look at the bottom
<vthompson> hm, I should be able to look into that. Is the progress bar still progressing?
<popey> yes
<vthompson> How did you start playing RATM? Clicking the item in the ListView or pressing play?
<popey> listview
<vthompson> k
<popey> mhall119: i did ponder this also
<vthompson> I'm starting to think it should be trivial for someone (smarter than me) to set up an emulator based on grid units and screen size.
<popey> i hear xnox is working on the emulator soon ☻
<vthompson> popey, well I can't confirm that the controls lie about the song playing. Maybe the app is in a funky state. BUT, it is a bug that the default cover art isn't showing up.
<vthompson> It's so dreadful doing testing by doing nothing but listening to music...
<popey> haha
<popey> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/webapps-demos-extras
<popey> pushed a deb to my ppa, but it's probably quicker/easier to build locally with a swift debuild -uc -us
<vthompson> popey, you are a bug finding machine. I can replicate the controls lieing about the track being played if the first track was the first in the listview
<popey> \o/
<vthompson> I wouldn't celebrate too much... you may just have bad luck ;)
<popey> friend of mine works for a company that make a music app for another platform. i broke their app within minutes ☻
<vthompson> ha
<vthompson> This iloveubuntu.net guy is one quick hombre. He just posted a whole blog post and a video detailing stuff that just arrived in music-app's trunk 3 or 4 hours ago.
<vthompson> You'd have to give me a week to do that kind of research!
<popey> hah, he is fast!
<nik90> vthompson: agreed :). I think he is subscribed to the commits of every core app or something
<vthompson> nik90, yeah, I have no idea. There is one person that has a recipe for our project. Maybe that's how he gets alerted of pushes to trunk. It's impressive though.
<vthompson> nik90, The same person with a recipe for music-app's trunk has one for the clock app. We've found the culprit.  :)
<nik90> vthompson: hehe :)
<vthompson> nik90, as River Song would say on Doctor Who... Spoilers!
<nik90> vthompson: yeah...I wanted to blog about the background gradients, however it already appeared on iloveubuntu the next day. He is too fast for me :D
<nik90> vthompson: looks like if there are 2 dev on a project, he might know about a commit even before the other dev knows about it :)
<vthompson> nik90, ha! That means the man is faster than the internet!
<popey> People revealing secrets huh? Who'd have thought it.
<vthompson> That is the great thing about developing in the open though. We are pretty lucky that there aren't too many interested parties that try to influence things.
<nik90> true
<vthompson> The music app would die immediately if 20 different people favoring 20 different music applications came around and tried to make similar changes.
<nik90> yes and no. It depends on the execution. If there is a healthy discussion and a common solution is found, then it would be nice to have 20 people since you have more ideas to brainstorm.
<nik90> If however each person is stubborn about his view, then yes it will hinder the development
<vthompson> nik90, agreed. But designs aren't requirements. Our team still has no real direction and we'd like to unify a few things, but we kind of are being held up by a lack of "requirements" specified by the design team.
<vthompson> nik90, I know of no one who is both stubborn and awesome enough to help this push forward for all the core apps
<nik90> vthompson: If it were to me, I would create a basic specifications of the music app (playlist, scrobble etc.) and then create a google docs, where the community can get involved with suggesting new innovating ideas. Lucas for instance is a perfect example of such a contributor. He has some great ideas which should help quite a bit.
<nik90> If the design team have not provided design specifications, then I suppose it comes to you guys making decisions for now.
<nik90> Despite no official requirements, I think that the music app is going in the right direction with providing the basic functionality required. One thing which needs attention (not now) is the UI design like spacing, icons etc.
<vthompson> nik90, true, but I think he needs to get involved with the design team. I agree that we are making our own specifications for now... we've held off on making swooping changes in the meantime, however.
<nik90> vthompson: do you guys have weekly meeting with the design team?
<vthompson> nik90, Yea, I agree about the small layout decisions. There is also the always present question of responsive orientation design... doing detailed layout work might prove frivolous once we have a horizontal and vertical view.
<vthompson> nik90, we do have them scheduled, but I can not attend. I know danielholm has participated in one or two--which did seem fruitful.
<nik90> vthompson: ah ok. Lucas should definitely attend these meeting to talk to the design team and collaborate with them. Later he can even continue the discussion by email.
<vthompson> nik90, Lucas has a hard time with Google video hangouts as a non-native speaker. He is pretty darn good when conversing via text (given having to translate everthing) :)
<nik90> vthompson: oh. I just realised that.
<nik90> vthompson: that's unfortunate
<vthompson> nik90, it is. He was very involved and to me it seems like he's switched courses due to a lack of support from our team. But his mockups are why our app looks like it does!
<vthompson> nik90, anyway. I just finally got an android phone and I can say that I look forward to the simplicity of your clock app patiently waiting to greet me as I wake. :)
<nik90> vthompson: I am sure you know this already, but you should support him since he is literally your primary designer.
<vthompson> nik90, agreed
<nik90> vthompson: thnx. I really look forward to that day as well :)
<nik90> vthompson: I wanted to ask. Do you guys use qml loaders to dynamically load objects to save on performance and memory?
<nik90> The clock app doesnt use any, and as a result is suffering a lot on performance. I am currently investigating on that now. A thought you might want to consider since it will affect you guys as well.
<vthompson> nik90, no we do not. Luckily we save some memory constraints because ListViews only keep a certain number of items in memory.
<vthompson> nik90, So most things can be done asynchronously using Loaders?
<nik90> no loaders are mostly to dynamically load/unload components. This should help with application start up, reduce memory usage.
<nik90> asynchronous (multiple threads) can be done using workerScript in qml. Though I havent really looked into workerScript just yet.
<vthompson> There is an asynch property, however. I might look into it. We do a TON of memory intensive startup operations. If that's being kept in memory we're doing a bad job.
<nik90> So if you are in the playlist tab, the album tab ui can be unloaded since it is not really required. Loaders help in those situations
<vthompson> yea, we can't push workerscripts as far as we want to...
<vthompson> Ah, no, but each has a model that can be unloaded and the ListViews should also be refreshed as empty.
<nik90> yeah I think in these areas, it would be really helpful to have some experienced sdk/canonical devs to help up with them.
<vthompson> true, it would.
<vthompson> If we could get some jedi Qt guys to help as well, that'd be most welcomed.
<nik90> anyways good luck with the music app. Me back to reading up on loaders :)
<nik90> yup
<vthompson> BLOG YOUR FINDINGS!
<vthompson> :)
<nik90> vthompson: indeed. will do so. :)
<vthompson> Make your blog about development as well as our progress!
<nik90> I will
<vthompson> nik90, TTYL and good luck.
<nik90> vthompson: bye. gud nite
<tecno0507> hello
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-21
<ScottD> Evening all.  I googled around a bit and can't seem to find a way to reply to feedback people leave for my app.  I'd like to help the ones who are having problems!
<iwant2dev> is it just me or does clicking examples in the welcome screen lock up the sdk?
<Mihir> I looked into weather app aand found that user can't go back after editing the locations
<Mihir> anybody else is facing problem like this ?
<Mihir> mahll119.:
<Mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1203461 anybody facing this bug
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203461 in Ubuntu Weather App "Back button is not visible in Edit location mode" [Undecided,New]
<Mihir> ?
<Dnebl00> Hello everyone. Why web view does not display the site? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5897772/
<thor_> hello i'm looking for a tuto to install ubuntu touch on a nexus S I9020XXKI1
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch core apps | database version mismatch | http://askubuntu.com/q/322749
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Shark Awareness Day! :-D
<Guest41280> help
<Guest41280> is there an emulator for the touch tablet (not phone)?
<Guest41280> #
<Guest41280> ?
<Guest41280> not sure how to use irc ... do i just ask a question?
<Guest41280> @
<brendand> Guest41280, yes
<Guest41280> ahh ok thanks ... I've been playing with the touch phone emulator, and wanted to play with the tablet now ... is there an emulator for that?
<dpm> hi Guest41280, the emulator currently works in phone mode only. There are plans to run in tablet mode, but I'm not sure about when the feature will be available
<dpm> morning zbenjamin. Quick question: I've noticed sometimes QtC projects create an .excludes file. What is that file for?
<Guest41280> hi dpm, thanks for the response and no worries about the emulator. To begin my testing, I guess I'll buy a supported tablet? For example, if I bought a Nexus 10, could I use that for tablet development?
<dpm> Guest41280, yes, either the Nexus 10 or the Nexus 7 (2013 version) are still supported as hardware reference for development
<Guest41280> Fantastic, I'll go and buy one - thanks again!
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, if you're looking for teaching material, I tried to be *very* verbose with comments on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-clock-app/add-timezonemodel/+merge/226611
<mzanetti> dpm: it's based on top of the wheretheissat tutorial and explains how to use Qt models with QML
<dpm> mzanetti, oh wow, thanks
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: what is the .excludes file for that are created by some projects? i think that was before my time
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: the purpose of the .excludes is to filter out development files before packaging the qml apps
<zbenjamin> dpm: ^
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: kind of inverse of the .install in the good old .deb packaging
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: click build has --exclude?
<zbenjamin> ah no , rsync does
<nik90_> mzanetti: btw thnx, I am wrapping my head around the MP :)
<mzanetti> nik90_: :) don't hesitate to ask if you don't understand something
<nik90_> mzanetti: hey btw, would I be possible to provide it another source of cities instead of xml? I use Xml file to display a list of cities that the user can choose. However once they click one, it gets added to the u1db database. I would like to provide that database as an input source to the the TimezoneModel.
<nik90_> mzanetti: in the main page, the u1db database would be read, and the cities chosen by the user will be shown
<mzanetti> nik90_: sure, the model can fetch data from wherever you want
<mzanetti> nik90_: hmm... you don't happen to know if there's Qt api for U1DB?
<nik90_> mzanetti: not sure, the main project is housed at https://launchpad.net/u1db-qt
<nik90_> mzanetti: I believe the API was ported from python to QML.
<mzanetti> nik90_: ok, looks good
<mzanetti> nik90_: didn't really understand it though... do you want to show the u1db entries aggregated with the xml file?
<nik90_> mzanetti: no the u1db database will only hold the cities, timezoneid, country (similar to the xml model) chosen by the user.
<mzanetti> nik90_: yeah... so not sure... does that mean once the user selected something from the xml he can't choose anything else from the xml any more because the model will only show his previous selection at that point?
<nik90_> mzanetti: no the u1db database will only be used to show the data in the main clock page. While the XML model will be used in the "Select a city" page as always.
<mzanetti> ahh.. now I get it :D
<nik90_> mzanetti: let me grab the design spec for you
<nik90_> mzanetti: main clock page at https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Kkl7xT8BYo9mT8i3IXh6rPrDlNg6cBxTajahlRYIGlI/edit#slide=id.g18587dd40_029
<nik90_> mzanetti: select a city Page at https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Kkl7xT8BYo9mT8i3IXh6rPrDlNg6cBxTajahlRYIGlI/edit#slide=id.g18883f09d_253
<mzanetti> nik90_: ok... yeah, shouldn't be too hard to create that
<nik90_> mzanetti: so can I use the same TimeZoneModel you created or create a new one?
<mzanetti> nik90_: I'd probably remove the xml parsing from the TimeZoneModel
<mzanetti> nik90_: and then create 2 subclasses: XmlTimeZoneModel and U1DBTimeZoneModel, both subclassing the existing TimeZoneModel but just having a different implementation for a load() function
<mzanetti> one of them does the xml parsing in the load() function, the other does u1db stuff
<nik90_> mzanetti: ah ok
<dpm> zbenjamin, bzoltan, it seems the .excludes file is also created in the HTML5 app template. Does the file have a purpose in there? Or is it a leftover?
<nik90_> mzanetti: I will try that out and see how it goes
<bzoltan> dpm:  the HTML5 app project has that feature too.. for the case when you do not want to include something to the click package. All project types that are not built are like that.
<mzanetti> nik90_: hmm... I guess I need to help you with that...
<nik90_> mzanetti: I will give it a shot with the subclasses and the load() function and then if I get stuck there, you could help me out
<mzanetti> nik90_: well, not sure about the load() function yet
<mzanetti> nik90_: I think you'd need to move the source property into the subclass
<mzanetti> and keep the behavior to load the xml file when the source changes
<mzanetti> nik90_: you also need to mark m_timeZones as protected instead of private to be able to fill it in the subclass
<nik90_> mzanetti: ok. In the case of the u1db subclass, I will providing it a u1db.Query as the source model which it will need to append into the TimeZoneModel
<mzanetti> yep
<dpm> ok thanks bzoltan
<nik90_> popey: did you check with dpm if it is okay to upload the new clock app to the store as a technical preview?
<nik90_> s/check/discuss
<popey> nik90_: no, not yet. dpm ^ ☻
<nik90_> dpm: Just a bit of background, the new clock app is taking shape nicely and we feel that it might be useful to have it uploaded to the store to allow for easier testing and also for easy reviewing by designers.
<nik90_> dpm: It will be clearly marked as "Technical Preview" by watermarking the screenshots, mentioning in the description and so on.
<nik90_> dpm: however, we wanted to check if you think it has the minimum quality and feature set for a technical preview.
<nik90_> dpm: I will also be uploading it using my account.
<popey> actually I think I did mention this to dpm last week.
<nik90_> popey: now you tell me :P
<nik90_> after all the typing
<nik90_> popey: btw http://imgur.com/HAVCB1c (using the QDatetime and QTimeZone classes). courtesy of mzanetti
<mzanetti> nik90_: does the updateInterval property work for you this way?
<nik90_> mzanetti: it should...I set the format of the localtime to ("hh:mm)
<nik90_> mzanetti: although I will still need to update it to use the user locale automatically instead of hardcoding the time format. This way it will use either 12-hour/24-hour format based on the user locale
<ahayzen> t1mp, if your around i managed to prove the searching issue was a textfield from a different tab being shown, if you read the end of this trace you can see th searching mode activated in the artists tab but the textfield is from the songs tab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7781949/
<ahayzen> t1mp, in a separate branch i've moved all our pages into the main pagestack, i haven't merged with trunk and tried this yet to see if that resolves the issue. But if it doesn't i'll try creating an example app later tonight to replicate the issue
<nik90_> mzanetti: I moved the source property and the loadfromXml() function to a new class XmlTimeZoneModel. It seems to build without any errors. But when I run it, it says "Cannot assign to non-existent property source" when I open the the select city page. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-world-clocks/revision/27
<t1mp> ahayzen: to track which is the active page of the MainView (the page that sets the header title, contents, actions), perhaps the onActiveLeafNodeChanged: of the MainView is handy
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok noted, i'll try that when i get back from work later to see if there is anything useful
<nik90_> mzanetti: I made sure that the respective setSource(), onSourceUpdated() functions were moved as well to support the Source property
<t1mp> I think moving the Pages into the PageStack helps :) let's see what it brings when you can test it
<mzanetti> nik90_: hmm... strange... the code looks good
<mzanetti> nik90_: need to compile and run it. gimme a minute
<dpm> popey, nik90_, yeah, we talked about it, sounds good to me.
<ahayzen> t1mp, hopefully :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks for doing the effort to figure this out :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, no problem thanks for assisting us :)
<nik90_> dpm: sweet thnx :) will prepare the store application tonight
<dpm> excellent :)
<nik90_> mzanetti: one more thing, I see that you imported QFile in the base class. However in the subclass if I don't import QFile again, it gives me build errors. Shouldn't the subclass inhert the imports done by the base class?
<mzanetti> nik90_: found the first issue:
<mzanetti> nik90_: this comment: "// Q_OBJECT (this is not required since we are subclassing from TimeZoneModel which is in itself a Q_OBJECT)"
<mzanetti> nik90_: is wrong
<mzanetti> nik90_: and the source property is not generated in face because you don't have the Q_OBJECT around
<nik90_> mzanetti: yup that solved it :)
<mzanetti> nik90_: include's are not inherited, no
<nik90_> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> nik90_: in fact, now that you moved the loadFromXml to the XmlTimeZoneModel, you should also move (not copy) the QFile include
<nik90_> mzanetti: yeah, I still need to do some more cleanups of the base class. I was just building and running every little thing I change
<mzanetti> nik90_: so includes always include what you include (that doen't make much sense right now, but let me explain)
<mzanetti> nik90_: so if you have a .h file with an include in there, and then you include that .h fine in another, you'll get all the includes from the .h file too
<mzanetti> nik90_: but if you have an include in a .cpp file, you won't get them by including the .h file
<mzanetti> nik90_: because you didn't include the .cpp file (hope it makes more sense now)
<nik90_> mzanetti: ah yes that makes sense
<mzanetti> nik90_: that is one reason why you should try to have includes as much as possible in the .cpp file, not the .h file
<nik90_> mzanetti: so if I put all the includes in timezonemodel.h (which is also imported within xmltimezonemodel.cpp), then the subclass would get the includes done by the base class
<mzanetti> nik90_: otherwise you'll chain up includes and make the compiler do *lots* of useless work
<nik90_> mzanetti: scratch my last sentence then
<mzanetti> nik90_: yes, it would, but makes the timezonemodel.h a giganitc beast
<mzanetti> and at some point it takes like 5 mins to compile and multiplies that time in each place where you include that
<nik90_> mzanetti: I was trying to reduce the code but didn't realise it might cause compiler overtime. Good to know :)
<mzanetti> nik90_: good job on the subclass. looks quite good :)
<nik90_> t1mp: btw I started using the new search header mode in the new clock app as well. I tried anchoring the textfield using anchors.right: parent.right to ensure it covers the entire header. But I get the error "TypeError: Cannot read property of null" though it doesnt affect functionality
<nik90_> mzanetti: thnx :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ A C++ question wrt your MR to count notebooks. Why the var is an int and not and unsigned int? I mean, you can have 0 or more notebooks, not less :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: fair point...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: don't have a correct answer to this one
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I guess int is big enough
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and QAbstractItemModel::rowCount() returns an int too.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: making the count property an unsigned int would require us to convert it all the time
<rpadovani> oook, thanks for the clarification. Approve and topapprove
<mzanetti> or well, do something to make the compiler shut up about the implicit conversion
<mzanetti> rpadovani: thanks.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: regarding "I thought that when filter is undefined causes problem with the function, but works without problem, just tested"
<t1mp> nik90_: anchors.right: parent ? parent.right : undefined
<mzanetti> rpadovani: see notesstore.h. the createNote() method has a default parameter for the second argument
<t1mp> nik90_: initially when you define the TextField it doesn't have a parent
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ah, darn... I confused... anyways, its fine
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, I saw it, I though 'undefined' override it, but I was wrong
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, it does, however, javascript converts undefined to "" if a string is required
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe it even omitts it... I don't know the internals tbh
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1341559
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341559 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Model views (Listview, Repeater, OptionSelector etc..) lack a count property" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> rpadovani: seems I confused you
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ListView and Repeater do have that propety
<nik90_> t1mp: yup that worked :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the bug should be: OptionSelector should have a count property like all the other model views
<rpadovani> mzanetti, oh, wow, I didn't check. 'lacks a count property as other model' I thought as was refered to lack, not to the count property.. I update the bug
<rpadovani> mzanetti, talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1340644/+merge/226614 probably it's my qml that it's bad, but I'm not able to access notebooks model outsite the optionselector, if I load the model in the optionselector. This is why I declared the two vars public
<mzanetti> rpadovani: just give it an id
<mzanetti> rpadovani: model: Notebooks { id: notebookModel }
<mzanetti> then you can access it
<mzanetti> actually it should also work with notebookSelector.model
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ^
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ah, wow. No, with notebookSelector.model doesn't work, and I have the same problem with notebookSelector.selectedIndex
<rpadovani>  ReferenceError: notebooksSelector is not defined
<mzanetti> rpadovani: FWIW, there's a typo on here: "ReferenceError: notebooksSelector is not defined"
<nik90_> kalikiana: ping
<rpadovani> mzanetti, doh, what stupid error, thanks
<mzanetti> :)
<kalikiana> nik90_: pong
<rpadovani> mzanetti, last thing than I fixed all :-) selectedIndex: root.note ? noteNotebookIndexModel : 0; I think 0 is right, because it's the default notebook, while -1 is no notebook. If no notebook is specified, evernote use the default one, isn't it?
<nik90_> kalikiana: I was just using the SortFilterModel and had some questions.
<nik90_> kalikiana: first my listview has cities, country name and the local time there. I want to allow the user to search either by cityname or countryname. Does filter.property support filtering by both?
<nik90_> kalikiana: something like filter.property: "city" && "country"
<kalikiana> nik90_: hmmm no, that won't work. you could possibly try nesting two SortFilterModel's instead
<nik90_> kalikiana: if I nest it, then say you search for Netherlands, the first sort filter model won't show the results since it did the filter by city. so the nested sortfilter model won't have anything to filter
<kalikiana> hmm
<nik90_> kalikiana: second question, I get the name the user searched for from a text field. How can I filter the model by the textfield value? I did filter.pattern: searchfield.text but that didnt work
<kalikiana> in that case the API will probably need to be extended; something like "city|country" and an implementation that checks several roles
<nik90_> kalikiana: ok. The "city|country" feature isn't high priority now. So I will just report a bug about it to track it and look into that later.
<nik90_> kalikiana: Do you have ideas for the second question? I feel I am doing something stupid there.
<kalikiana> nik90_: how about trying this→ filter.pattern: RegExp(searchfield.text)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, but you don't check for the notebook not being specified, but for the note
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so if there's no note, should it show really show the defaultNotebook?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: anyways, its not critical... its mainly there just to prevent a warning in qml. if there's no note, we have bigger problems :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, if there isn't note it means that is a new note, isn't it?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: oh... you're right! in that case yes, 0 is correct
<nik90_> kalikiana: I did /(searchfield.text)/ to check for matches anywhere in the word
<kalikiana> I'm not sure if that syntax is valid, never tried
<kalikiana> does it actually take the value?
<nik90_> kalikiana: I am a bit confused at to what filter.pattern expects. Should I put the RegExp in "" or just by itself?
<kalikiana> nik90_: it expects a regular expression. what I'm saying is, I'm not sure that /(a)/ will look for a variable "a" rather than a string containing "a"
<kalikiana> RegExp() is a function
<kalikiana> RegExp("pattern") returns the equivalent of /pattern/
<nik90_> kalikiana: ok..but when I do RegExp(), it doesn't recognize that function
<nik90_> kalikiana: nevermind that worked!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: tiny mistake still in that branch
<kalikiana> nik90_: \o/
<nik90_> kalikiana: the red line indicating a function is not recognised confused me earlier :)
<kalikiana> you may need to poke zbenjamin if it's a bug in qtc there ;-)
<nik90_> ;)
<nik90_> I feel like I have troubled him enough for this month with my cmake stuff earler
<rpadovani> mzanetti, sorry, seems I have head in the clouds... updated
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no worries... everything's in the cloud nowadays
<mzanetti> :P
 * nik90_ grins :)
<kalikiana> elopio: wtf https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2168/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_checkbox/ToggleTestCase/test_check_toggle_checkbox_/ these process errors aren't nice :-(
<kalikiana> and they happen repeatedly in different places
<nik90_> kalikiana: btw great job on the sortfiltermodel. It is awesome! 8 lines of qml code to sort and filter your listview
<rpadovani> ahah
<kalikiana> nik90_: cool :-D
<rpadovani> hey dpm :-) I have problems following http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/
<rpadovani> When I try to add a kit to my project it says 'Device type is not desktop'
<dpm> rpadovani, can you send me a screenshot?
<dpm> rpadovani, otherwise, this should provide a more visual intro: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22288/how-to-use-the-ubuntu-emulator-for-app-development/
<dpm> just remember to restart QtC at the end - that's why my demo failed at the end :/
<rpadovani> dpm, wait, I need emulator installed?
<nik90_> rpadovani: if you want to run on the phone, then you need to have the 14.10 armhf chroot installed
<dpm> rpadovani, ah, sorry, no, if you want to create a kit for the phone, you don't need the emulator, I misread the message
<nik90_> rpadovani: if on the emulator, you need the 14.10 i386 chroot
<dpm> rpadovani, but in any case, it's exactly the same process
<rpadovani> dpm, this is the error: http://oi62.tinypic.com/2eppx1x.jpg
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ Do you have 10 minutes? I have some problems with userscript implementing Oxide in the reminders app
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, not right now, can you ping me again in 30min?
<rpadovani> sure, thanks
<nik90_> rpadovani: did you open the .qmlproject or the cmakelist.txt file?
<rpadovani> nik90_, the qmlproject, I haven't cmake because there isn't c++ code
 * rpadovani is a bit confusing on how projects work
<nik90_> rpadovani: that's why you get the error
<nik90_> rpadovani: it only works with CmakeList.txt projects
<nik90_> rpadovani: then why would you need to cross-build if it doesn't have any c++ code?
<nik90_> rpadovani: if it is a pure qml js app, you should be able to choose the device in the devices tab and then pressing Ctrl+F12 would run it there.
<rpadovani> nik90_, oh, thanks. I need to create the package in bundle with bacon2d, I thought this is the way, but I'll ping kenvandine then :-) He explained me, but seems I didn't understand
<kenvandine> rpadovani, i don't think cross builds will work :/
<kenvandine> at least not easily
<elopio> kalikiana: that's qmlscene crashing.
<elopio> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2168/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntuuitoolkit/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash/*view*/
<elopio> it has started happening more often last week.
<rpadovani> kenvandine, ok, when do you have time could you explain me step-by-step? I looked to your ubuntu branch, but I didn't understand what I've to do...
<kenvandine> rpadovani, give me 30m or so, and i'll query you
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<nik90_> mzanetti: hmm with your TimeZoneModel class, we would no longer need the Zone class (zone.cpp and zone.h)
<mzanetti> nik90_: nope, we don't
<mzanetti> nik90_: I just didn't delete it because I didn't want to delete all the comments I wrote for you
<mzanetti> nik90_: once you read them (or if you don't care about them), feel free to delete the Zone class
<nik90_> mzanetti: I saved it locally to preserve the comments since they were quite handy.
<mzanetti> nik90_: yup, then just drop the Zone class...
<nik90_> mzanetti: is it possible to hide the warning message in the Issues pane. I get /home/nik90/Clock/10-world-clocks/backend/modules/Timezone/timezonemodel.h:42: warning: override controls (override/final) only available with -std=c++11 or -std=gnu++11 [enabled by default]
<nik90_>      int rowCount(const QModelIndex &parent) const override;
<mzanetti> nik90_: right... we should enable C++11
<mzanetti> nik90_: in the standup atm. will let you know how in a bit
<nik90_> mzanetti: np
<ogra_> DanChapman, so i was thinking about your issue with sub-mailboxes ... how about you make the arrow in the "Inbox" entry a button with three dots in it ... the button makes clear that it behaves different to the rest of the field and the three dots should suggest that this will "give you more"
<ogra_> s/sub-mailboxes/ subfolders/
<mzanetti> nik90_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-clock-app/enable-c++11/+merge/226690
<mzanetti> nik90_: there's one warning left after this, I intentionally left it for you because its quite important that you always do this when creating a class
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ping for Oxide in reminders, if you have time :-) Otherwise, tomorrow
<nik90_> mzanetti: hey btw I replaced the Class TimeZone with a struct instead. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7793892/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, sure, what’s the problem?
<nik90_> mzanetti: is that okay?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks :-) So, we had a userscript with old webview that intercept the modify in a todo list and save it. Anyway, I tried to port it in Oxide but doesn't work. Userscript is loaded, I think, I have no errors, but doesn't work
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/upgradeToOxide/+merge/225737
<oSoMoN> let me check the code
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, TBH, I was able to do nothing with userscript, not to change an element or so on... I don't understand if is because we are working on local files or because I do all wrong
<kalikiana> elopio: so… if qmlscene is crashing. can we correlate that with anything like unity or qt updates?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, you need a "context" property on your UserScript, and add that context to the "contexts" list property of the ScriptMessageHandler
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, your ScriptMessageHandler also needs a "msgId" property to identify which messages it handles
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok, I imagined this. How can I set my msgId from the script?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, and the callback function takes two parameters, message, and frame
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, and the context could be anything I want?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, frame? What frame? The id of the webview?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, oxide.sendMessage(msgId, data), and the context is usually a pseudo-URL, for example "reminders://todo"
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, no, the webframe the script applies to (you can safely ignore that parameter, but you probably need to add it to the method signature anyway
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok, thanks for explanations. I'll try to implement it
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, and instead of Oxide.sendMessage(JSON.stringify(message)), you need oxide.sendMessage(msgId, message)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, (note how oxide is not capitalized here)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, wow, thanks! I'll update you :-)
<oSoMoN> yw :)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, wow, now works :-) I have a doubt on message: in the ScriptMessageHandler the message is OxideQQuickScriptMessage. How can I access to its data?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, message.args is the object you sent from the other end, in the user script
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, so you can access message.args.todoId and message.args.checked
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, it works \o/ Thanks, you have a paid beer :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, deal :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, next time you see chrisccoulson, you might want to buy him a beer or two as well, he’s the oxide mastermind :)
<rpadovani> sure :-)
<rpadovani> dpm, thanks to oSoMoN now works :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/upgradeToOxide/+merge/225737
<chrisccoulson> I wouldn't turn down a beer :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, in the message handler, you can remove the try…catch block, there’s no parsing to do anymore
<rpadovani> ok, thanks
<dpm> rpadovani, awesome, let me look at your screen capture now (sorry, I was otp earlier on)
<mzanetti> nik90_: yeah, that's fine
<rpadovani> dpm, I fixed that, now I have another problem: in the kit, QT Version voice is Null. If I set to QT 5.2.1 it says that the compiler is unable to build for Qt 5.2.1. I'm on utopic, no PPA, all updated
<rpadovani> but no proposed repos
<dpm> rpadovani, can you send me another screenshot of the kit page?
<dpm> for the record, I've got the Qt version set as None too, and it works. I think it's ignored anyway
<rpadovani> dpm, here (all 3 screenshots) http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/sdk/
<rpadovani> dpm, If is set to 'none' I haven't it in the list of Configure project page
<rpadovani> dpm, mhh, If I set the Qt Version to 5.2.1 now seems to build, but there is the error in the settings page... it's weird
<elopio> kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dpm> rpadovani, strange, in my case it works without setting the version, but that's on trusty+PPA (it should be the same version as utopic, IIRC), though -> http://i.imgur.com/4KAN5gj.png
<elopio> kalikiana: what we need is somebody that can understand the crash and find a cause.
<elopio> we don't have enough data to actually know what project changed and caused the new crashes. I just have the feeling that it's more often now, because I've seen more.
<rpadovani> dpm, the only difference it's my device is called 'Ubuntu Device' and not 'Nexus 4'
<dpm> rpadovani, that's fine, I manually changed the name to recognize the device
<dpm> in the same way that I tend to append the Ubuntu image version to all emulator devices I create now
<rpadovani> dpm, ok, bah, now works, sorry for the disturb
<rpadovani> dpm, ah, no, doesn't work! It produced a wrong binary, and now it says: :-1: error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake: Command not found
<dpm> rpadovani, what are you trying to do? Are you compiling reminders for the phone?
<rpadovani> dpm, no, bacon2D, I have to compile it, then put in the root of my project and build a click package
<kenvandine> rpadovani, just build it manually in the chroot :)
<kenvandine> i gave up on making it cross build in qtcreator, since it uses qmake, etc
<kenvandine> and the submodules
<dpm> kenvandine, what uses qmake? bacon2D?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and qml-box2d
<dpm> ahhh
<kenvandine> which is also a submodule
<kenvandine> submodule of bacon2d that is
<rpadovani> kenvandine, how I build in a chroot? Sorry, but I never did something like this...
<kenvandine> schroot -l
<kenvandine> to list the chroots
<kenvandine> you should have one created by qtcreator
<kenvandine> schroot -c utopic-armhf
<kenvandine> to enter one
<kenvandine> just use the name you see in the list
<kenvandine> then go to your bacon2d checkout
<kenvandine> and build
<kenvandine> you'll need to install the build depends though
<kenvandine> rpadovani, if you look at my bacon2d repo, look at the packaging branch
<kenvandine> in debian/control
<kenvandine> for a list of the build depends
<kenvandine> you can install those in the chroot
<kenvandine> then
<kenvandine> mkdir armhf
<kenvandine> cd armhf
<kenvandine> qmake ..
<kenvandine> make
<rpadovani> ok, thanks very much kenvandine :-) I have two chroots:
<rpadovani> chroot:click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf
<rpadovani> source:click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf
<kenvandine> then you can build the click on your host machine
<rpadovani> what's the one?
<kenvandine> schroot -c click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf
<kenvandine> when you exit the schroot, it'll wipe out your changes to the chroot
<kenvandine> you'll have access to your homedir and stuff while in the chroot
<kenvandine> so you can build in your current checkout
<rpadovani> kenvandine, how can I install packages in the chroot? sudo isn't installed, apt-get needs admin permission, if I do su I don't know the password...
<kenvandine> oh... i guess you need to enter it as root
<kenvandine> so add a -u root
<kenvandine> or
<kenvandine> maybe you can su
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> because you'll want to build as you
<rpadovani> kenvandine, ok, if I use su to enter it works, thanks for the patience!
<kenvandine> great
<kalikiana> elopio: it would seem ap can't deal with class relationship in qml, I got very puzzling failures (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1352/?) which make sense when you realize parent classes are as good as any wrong class name
<kalikiana> which in turn caused me to drop class names from the test cases now
<kalikiana> it wouldn't be useful to specify Button11 just because the version of the Button internally happens to be that when it has no relevance whatsoever
<elopio> kalikiana: yes, we had that when t1mp added a new Page version.
<elopio> I'm not sure how to solve it.
<elopio> we could change some things to ignore the version.
<t1mp> kalikiana, elopio I just commented about that https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/strokeColor/+merge/223944/comments/547525
<kalikiana> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1341671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341671 in Autopilot Qt Support "Versioned QML classes are no longer recognized by their public type name" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> but the version will be useful at some point
<elopio> there might be features on TextField10 that are not on TextField11
<elopio> so it might make sense to have a different autopilot helper for each one.
<elopio> what's really sad is that the change from Button to Button10 will affect all the existing suites :'(
<t1mp> elopio: in kalikiana's case, there is no Button10, but Button11 is added which is a subclass of Button
<elopio> t1mp: ok, that's a little better because then in order to use the Button11 you will have to change the QML, right?
<kalikiana> it seems that ap uses the internal filename as the classname, and because it doesn't recognize parent classes will fail
<t1mp> elopio: depending on your import (Ubuntu.Components 1.0 vs 1.1) you get Button.qml or Button11.qml
<elopio> t1mp: so I don't understand why with your update we got Page10.
<kalikiana> elopio: Button 1.1 Button11.qml
<kalikiana> the first one is the public name that is usable in QML
<kalikiana> the last one is the filename that autopilot uses
<t1mp> elopio: I renamed Page.qml to Page10.qml, and put Page 1.0 Page.qml in the qmldir
<t1mp> elopio: it depends on the filename, not the classname
<elopio> t1mp: got it. So it seems that kalikiana's way it's saner for the current tests.
<kalikiana> elopio: what possibly is teh case is that QML internally assigns the filename, with the public classname as the parent class, which ap can't deal with
<t1mp> elopio: so when you import Ubuntu.Components 1.1, with kalikiana's MR, when you use Button somewhere, you get it from Button11.qml and autopilot uses Button11 for classname
<elopio> kalikiana: and I'm not sure what to do about it. That's how qt presents the object tree to autopilot.
<kalikiana> elopio: how about support for class hierarchies :-)
<elopio> I think that's doable. I opened a bug about that.
<kalikiana> not directly related but would in theory solve it
<t1mp> elopio: is there a select_single() that doesn't take the classname as a parameter?
<t1mp> only objectName
<elopio> oh, but you mean, to select Button because Button11 inherits from it?
<kalikiana> "a" is "the" in this case
<kalikiana> just leave it out
<kalikiana> ^^^t1
<t1mp> kalikiana: ?
<elopio> kalikiana: I have no idea, but I think that qt strips that information out. That's not available at run time.
<kalikiana> t1mp: just don't pass the class name ;-)
<elopio> t1mp: select_single(objectName='testbutton')
<elopio> that works. But not on all the cases.
<t1mp> kalikiana: if we would change AP to use Button11, we probably break app tests that import 1.0
<elopio> if you want to return a TextField autopilot class, and testbutton is TextField11, autopilot will return something generic.
<elopio> I think that we need a long discussion with thomi and veebers about how to handle versions.
<kalikiana> elopio: that's what I meant yes, I would expect that QML runtime knows that a Button11 is a Button and also an AbstractButton
<kalikiana> and so should AP
<t1mp> kalikiana: we could select the Button11, and if that fails, try again to select Button
<t1mp> that's a bit of a hack
<kalikiana> t1mp: in this particular instance (stroke button) I just dropped all class names
<elopio> I have no good solution with the current tools, and I don't know enough about the internals to get a good picture of what's possible.
<kalikiana> elopio: would it be evil for AP to parse qmldir files? :-D
<elopio> kalikiana, t1mp: with buttons is not a big problem, because they don't have custom proxy objects
<t1mp> oh wait a second... the failures are in the tests for the CPOs..
<elopio> and probably they will never have one, so just drop the type and select by objectName
<t1mp> I am sure a lot of apps use select_single('Button', 'buttonName'). They would all break when we introduce Button11
<elopio> it becomes a problem when you have a CPO, and the name of that CPO needs to match the type of the QML.
<elopio> t1mp: you said they have to import from versioni 1.1 in order to break.
<t1mp> *^those apps that import Ubuntu.Components 1.1 would get broken AP tests
<kalikiana> indeed they probably will
<elopio> oh, they just have to import Ubuntu.Components. Yes, that's going to be painful.
<t1mp> elopio: yes. We don't want all apps that import 1.1 to have broken AP tests
<elopio> I'm not sure how to arrange a meeting with you guys and the autopilot guys.
<elopio> they usually start working in 2 hours, that's too late for you.
<t1mp> where do the classnames come from? qt or ap?
<elopio> t1mp: from qt, afaik
<t1mp> that makes things more complicated for us to fix
<elopio> but I think there are a couple of tricks that autopilot could do to improve the class name it gets. At least that's what I overheard from one related discussion.
<t1mp> elopio: we could have a select_button() in a CPO... but that's probably too much over-engineering
<t1mp> and still needs updates to the app AP tests
<elopio> t1mp: kalikiana: I will explain the problem to them today. What's the latest you guys could stay for a meeting tomorrow?
<t1mp> elopio: I'm flexible, no real deadline
<beuno> jdstrand, if you keep fixing things for me, you'll train me to play chicken with you in merge proposals!
<jdstrand> beuno: hehe, I have a pending mp for the security counterpart, perhaps you can review it when I submit to pay back the favor?
<elopio> ok, I will ask them the earliest they can get up, and arrange a meeting for tomorrow.
<beuno> jdstrand, sure, go a link handy?
<jdstrand> I haven't submitted it yet. I want to build it and install it on an older release (I removed all the apparmor deps)
<jdstrand> beuno: but if you want to start looking at it: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/click-reviewers-tools/decouple-security
<beuno> jdstrand, I'll take a peak
<jdstrand> thanks
<beuno> jdstrand, so what's the plan with updating the policy?
<beuno> update it in-branch
<beuno> as opposed to how we're doing with frameworks?
<jdstrand> beuno: it will be part of release cycle duties (for the new policy version) and then update in branch
<jdstrand> I might write a script to make that easier, but that isn't for today
<jdstrand> that script could run a tool
<jdstrand> said tool is exactly the tool I am trying to decouple though
<beuno> right
<beuno> jdstrand, I'm thinking about the SDK, for example
<jdstrand> so it is like what you guys did, minus the web service
<beuno> wouldn't we want it to have a way to pull in new policies out-of-band?
<jdstrand> click-reviewers-tools is currently backported to older releases
<jdstrand> this makes that even easier (you don't have to pull back apparmor or apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
<jdstrand> so, we'd just upload to the sdk ppa
<beuno> right
<beuno> but
<jdstrand> like we are now, but it would actually work and be easy
<beuno> some people won't use the PPA
<beuno> some people don't update frequently
<beuno> so we've been talking about having the SDK pull in some pieces directly
<jdstrand> I guess I could put said json in a bzr branch like you guys did
<beuno> jdstrand, I can do that if you want
<beuno> finish the branch, and I'll follow up
<beuno> figure out the right webservice, make sure it's easy for you to access and update, etc
<jdstrand> that would be great. I need to catch up on the plethora of new click hooks that have no reviews
<beuno> jdstrand, good, so I'll feel like we're even again
<jdstrand> heh, what I did was miniscule compared to what I imagine you are going to do :P
<jdstrand> but maybe it'll just be a few minutes since the framework script is already in place
<beuno> jdstrand, yeah, should be easy and will let me pretend I'm a developer again
<jdstrand> heh
<ahayzen> balloons, yey merge conflicts \o/
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> thought you'd like that
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, that one will need ap tests rewriting quite a bit if we decide to use it anyway
<ahayzen> balloons, as it has quite a bit of ui changes ....ah actually i have a 'take-2' version which i think will be preferred i'll mp that one instead :)
<balloons> heh
<ahayzen> balloons, too many things!
<ahayzen> t1mp, damn the pages moving inside pagestack didn't resolve the issue i'll try to create an example mini-app tonight
<jdstrand> beuno: ok, I requested a merge review from you
<beuno> jdstrand, on it
<ahayzen> t1mp, and the activeLeafNode is stating the correct page
<t1mp> ahayzen: weird
<balloons> gerlowskija, ping
<balloons> gerlowskija, so if needed, I was hoping to help you land https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/revised-fix-for-bug1334883/+merge/226049
<mhall119> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1341697
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341697 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Future instances of repeat events not showing after sync" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> popey: it seems that the calendar app does in fact know about the events, it's just not showing them on the day and week views
<mhall119> agenda view is fine
<kenvandine> t1mp, think you could help advise someone on a problem using QSceneGraph stuff?
<kenvandine> or anyone else that might be familiar with it?
<kenvandine> t1mp, rodrigo_golive is porting the ImageLayer in bacon2d to use it, and almost has it working... looking for someone to help unblock him
<rodrigo_golive> hey
<rodrigo_golive> t1mp: yup, I'm trying to create a "infinite" scrolling look on an image, but I can't figure out how to do it
<rodrigo_golive> one of my failed attempts can be seem on this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuMPQFauecY
<kenvandine> ah the speed of bacon video :)
<rodrigo_golive> tee hee
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ping
<kenvandine> bzoltan2, are you a scene graph guru or can you suggest someone that might be able to answer a couple questions?
<gerlowskija> balloons: Sorry for the delay balloons, are you still around?
<t1mp> kenvandine, rodrigo_golive I'm not really familiar with it.. although I wish I was (didn't have time yet to dive into it)
<kenvandine> t1mp, any suggestions who we might be able to ask?
<rodrigo_golive> t1mp: hehe, no problem
<t1mp> loicm but I don't see him online now
<kenvandine> t1mp, ok, thx!
<t1mp> what's an infinite scrolling look? you can use a shader that has a tiling texture as input
<kenvandine> i think that's basically what you're doing, right rodrigo_golive?
<rodrigo_golive> uhmm
<kenvandine> at least in a former revision it kind of looks like it
<rodrigo_golive> kenvandine, t1mp: nice point, I'll look on how to use a shader to do it
<kenvandine> ah, not using a shader
<kenvandine> maybe that'll help you :)
<rodrigo_golive> probably it will solve our issue
<kenvandine> t1mp, you rock, as always!
<rodrigo_golive> thank you t1mp, will post the result later ;0
<rodrigo_golive> ;)
<t1mp> rodrigo_golive: if you are doing c++ code, probably you need to use glTexParameter() to set GL_TEXTURE_WRAP_S to GL_REPEAT, see https://www.khronos.org/opengles/sdk/docs/man/xhtml/glTexParameter.xml
<t1mp> maybe I'm wrong, it has been a while since I worked with that
<rodrigo_golive> t1mp: will look at this, I was trying to work just with qt5 functions; but using a shader will be ok ;)
<t1mp> good luck :)
<kenvandine> t1mp, thanks again!
<t1mp> np
<rodrigo_golive> thanks!
<nik90_> mzanetti: for the most part, lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-world-clocks is ready :). I just need to add more cities to the XML file since I rushed that a little bit. Next stop u1dbTimeZoneModel.
<mzanetti> nik90_: cool. want me to have a look?
<nik90_> mzanetti: if you have time, please do at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-world-clocks/+merge/226738
<mzanetti> uh, that's a long one
<nik90_> mzanetti: ignore the qml and xml file part. I will get someone else to review the ui code
<nik90_> mzanetti: the c++ part would be enough
<bzoltan2> kenvandine:  I am not one of them... but shoot, what is the problem. i will find the  right dude
 * nik90_ wonders if renatu is renato
<renatu> yes :D
<nik90_> renatu: I am planning to take the FastScroll.qml from the address book to use in the clock app. Would I need FastScroll.js as well?
<nik90_> renatu: It looks like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/FastScroll.qml is independant of other components.
<nik90_> nvr mind, I see it imports FastScroll.js
<renatu> nik90_, yes, but this component is not generic, probably you will need do a lot of changes
<renatu> this is very specific for address-book app
<nik90_> renatu: oh
<nik90_> renatu: the designers asked me to implement the same visual as the address book list view for the clock app as well.
<renatu> its only works for alphabetical list
<nik90_> renatu: mine is an alphabetical list as well. It is world city list
<ahayzen> fastscroll would be nice for music-app as well.... wasn't this on the sdk list?
<nik90_> ahayzen: yes, but I am not sure when that would land.
<renatu> nik90_, then should be easy to use, but you will need a few changes
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah
<renatu> nik90_, and still some small bugs to fix
<nik90_> renatu: ok
<nik90_> renatu: I will try using it and see how it goes
<renatu> nik90_, ping me if you need any help
<nik90_> renatu: will do, thnx
<kenvandine> bzoltan2, i think t1mp got him unblocked, thx
<mzanetti> nik90_: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-world-clocks/+merge/226738/comments/547609
<nik90_> mzanetti: sweet thnx. taking a look at the inline comments
<nik90_> mzanetti: if we don't want people to use the base TimeZoneModel, do we need to declare it as a type in the backend.cpp?
<mzanetti> nik90_: hmmm... right now we don't, no. However, you could for example do something like this:
<mzanetti> TimeZoneModel *backend->getTimeZoneModel();
<mzanetti> and then in there return a different one. depending on some setting for example
<mzanetti> so QML would just use it with the data prefilled and without knowing where the data comes from
<mzanetti> in that case you'd need to register the base class too
<nik90_> ah okay
<mzanetti> if you don't intend to do such a thing you could remove the registerType indeed
<nik90_> I will remove it and register it when the need comes
<mzanetti> yep
<ahayzen> t1mp, i have a broken example app and a test plan that makes it fail :)
<ahayzen> t1mp,https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-tabs-search-issue and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7795273/
<rpadovani> 100balls is on the store \o/ If you want to lost your weekly productivity, try it ;-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: on a scale of 1-10 how easy is it to use Bacon2D?
<rpadovani> nik90_, 64 :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: just tried out the app, the physics engine seems really fluid
<nik90_> rpadovani: btw I have an idea :)
<rpadovani> nik90_, I spent more time to define the design than to write code
<rpadovani> nik90_, you definitely need to try it :-) And kenvandine helps you as a master!
<nik90_> rpadovani: at higher levels, may be you could add a fan which blows from the side and pushes the balls to the left/right. That should make it more challenging to put the balls into the bucket
<rpadovani> nik90_, this is an awesome idea, thanks!
<nik90_> rpadovani: have you created a launchpad project for it?
<rpadovani> nik90_, https://github.com/rpadovani/100balls
<nik90_> rpadovani: sweet.
<rpadovani> nik90_, I prefer to use GitHub because is more visible, and I could have more 'advertisment' as developer, does it make sense?
<nik90_> rpadovani: yeah .. I put my app in Github as well :D
<rpadovani> great :-)
<popey> rpadovani: i have a bug!
<popey> rpadovani: can't start the tutorial if I have already played the game
<popey> I didnt click the tutorial button because I'm an idiot, but started a game, to play it, and now I need to start the tutorial to figure out what I did wrong
<rpadovani> popey, oh, right, I forgot to remove it... I did this because I want to have a different page after the end of a game, but it's a bit stupid
<rpadovani> popey, well, don't lose your balls, and you'll win ;-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, i've reported a bug for the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1341814
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341814 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [Undecided,New]
<popey> rpadovani: high score text needs to be bigger IMO
<ahayzen> nik90_, have you used the search yet? i'm sure i asked before but i can't remember what you said
<nik90_> ahayzen: yeah I just started using it. lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-world-clocks
<ahayzen> nik90_, are you able to confirm ^^ bug... or spot/fix anything in the code within the branch?
<ahayzen> nik90_, something crazy is going on... it is like the textfield from the other tab is shown...so obviously when you search nothing happens in the page you can see
<nik90_> ahayzen: hmm I am not facing that bug though
<ahayzen> nik90_, no i mean can you get it using the example branch
<nik90_> ahayzen: I implemented search and it seems to be working fine although I have the search mode only in 1 page if that matters
<rpadovani> popey, you're right :-) I fixed both, in next days I'll update a new version
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah it is only 1 page i don't think you'll suffer the issue
<nik90_> ahayzen: but I will check out your example branch
<ahayzen> nik90_, thanks :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, the test plan i wrote in the bug report worked for me twice in a row
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-15
<kenvandine> nik90_, you should totally try out bacon2d :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Gummi Worm Day! :-D
 * mzanetti wants gummi worms now
<DanChapman> ogra_, hey, sorry i missed your suggestion yesterday, that actually seems like it could be a better solution and would make you think/know it will do "something else". I'll have a ponder on whether it should be "..." or an icon of some kind that's not a progression arrow.
<DanChapman> ogra_, I had an idea a few weeks back http://goo.gl/YaR4fF see slide 2, so you would swipe on a mailbox to open the subfolders or tap to open message list. But i hit issues trying to implement it, during the swipe animation both mailbox views would have the same mailboxes until the animation finished. Looked horrid! :-)
<ogra_> two folders stacked on each other perhaps
<ogra_> oh, thats way cooler than my icon idea :)
<ogra_> but will be tricky if you have something like: Drafts/Office ... Drafts/Text etc etc ... i.e. if you have more than Inbox subfolders
<ogra_> ah, you make it dependent of which line i swipe ... hmm
<ogra_> i guess that would work nicely :)
<DanChapman> ogra_, yes exactly so you would swipe on a specific mailbox item to view it's subfolders (if it has any) or you tap on the mailbox item to view it's messages.
<ogra_> yeah, that makes sense
<dpm> popey, sorry for the delay. I'm happy to jump into the call or postpone. In any case, I only had one topic - did you manage to talk to pwlars re: Reminders on the CI dashboard?
<popey> dpm: there is a bug which xnox is working on which is blocking it
<popey> dpm: basically python2/python3
<dpm> do we have a bug number?
<popey> ogra_: you mentioned a bug in the landing call.. ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> but there is an MP
<popey> looks like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xnox/phablet-tools/no-uitk-deprecation/revision/289
<popey> rejected...
<ogra_> ag, it has a bug linked bug 1327325
<popey> ok, now https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/phablet-tools/fix-ptr-python3-import-check/+merge/222391
<ubot5> bug 1327325 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-test-run will fail if the python3 import prints something to std" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327325
<popey> which is merged, so this fixes it and we can enable it now?
<popey> does the phablet-tools ppa need updating?
<dpm> popey, could you follow up to find out what still needs to be done to get reminders in the image?
<popey> reminders is in the image, its just not on the qa dashboard - to be clear
<popey> but yes, will speak to plars & fginther when they wake
<dpm> oh, is it? I didn't know it had landed
<dpm> thanks popey
<popey> yes landed a few images ago
<popey> dpm: com.ubuntu.developer.vocoderism.soundcloud_1.0.0_all.click
<popey> bah
<popey> dpm: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/124.changes
<popey> dpm: so the thing I wanted to talk to you about is the autolanding of clicks in the store.
<DanChapman> t1mp, have you ever seen the header do this http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/video/scrn_rcd__00000.webm? It's rather bizarre, and only seems to occur using a flickable inside a panel. Is there a property I need to set like the page's flickable or is this a bug?
<t1mp> DanChapman: wow that's weird, I never saw that
<t1mp> DanChapman: what do you want to happen there? should the header auto-hide when you scroll down?
<t1mp> DanChapman: if you set the flickable property of the page to null, the header will be locked
<DanChapman> t1mp, ahh i see what it is now. :-) Yes i need to lock it when the panel is opened. It seems the scrollevent is being passed through to the page behind when the panels scroll is finished.
<t1mp> DanChapman: yes, first I thought some flickable somehow became a child of the header, but then I realized that maybe there was another flickable hiding behind the header that takes over the scroll
<nik90_> rpadovani: fixed your comments at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-world-clocks/+merge/226738
<diogo_> hi guys
<rpadovani> nik90_, approve
<nik90_> rpadovani: how did you build it using the command line?
<nik90_> rpadovani: on trusty that is
<nik90_> rpadovani: I am trying to help victor build the click package on his 14.04 laptop
<rpadovani> nik90_, I'm on utopic :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: ah
<rpadovani> nik90_, at the end I used QtCreator, because cmake compiles the plugin, but doesn't copy qml files in the builddir, so I have to do it manually.. at the end using the sdk is faster
<rpadovani> maybe mzanetti have some informations
 * mzanetti reads scrollback
<mzanetti> no... don't know how to build click packages
<mzanetti> I just ran it on the desktop
<nik90_> mzanetti: np, I will ask victor to just build and run it on the phone using qtcreator for now
<mzanetti> nik90_: doesn't that build a click package?
<mzanetti> I guess he should be able to copy the click package from the build directory after that
<nik90_> mzanetti: it does, but I think he wanted to do it using the command line
<nik90_> but yeah he could just copy the generated click pkg
<mzanetti> there's probably something like make click
<rpadovani> mzanetti, wait, how do you build clock app? mkdir builddir cmake .. make?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no, with qtcreator
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, yes, I've built it in cmdline too
<mzanetti> but then you need to export QML2_IMPORT_PATH to run it
<rpadovani> aha, I suppose something like this, but didn't understand what was wrong, thanks
<rpadovani> mzanetti, and why reminders does it by itself?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: because I made it that way
<rpadovani> sounds fair :-)
<mzanetti> not sure why our CMakeLists template doesn't do that
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, actually its the reminder's main.cpp
<nik90_> mzanetti: we dont have a main.cpp launcher
<mzanetti> nik90_: I know... that's why its so hard to launch it :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, but in the builddir of reminders there are also all the qml files, in the builddir of clock, no
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yep, that's our CMakeLists.txt
<nik90_> rpadovani: I think the clock app is better suited to be run from Qtc :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, so, I think could be useful modify the clock app to do the same, isn't it? Or there are some good reasons to have Cmakelist as it is now? :-)
<rpadovani> nik90_, well, also reminders can run from qt creator :-)
<rpadovani> One thing doesn't exclude the other
<mzanetti> rpadovani: that's a question for the SDK team... I don't know why the templates don't do this stuff...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you can of course extend it manually
<rpadovani> lol
<mzanetti> rpadovani: nik90_: you can compile/run the clock app in cmdline like this:
<mzanetti> cmake . && make
<mzanetti> QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/path/to/clock-app/backend qmlscene app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<mzanetti> if you're doing out of source builds (i.e. mkdir builddir && cd builddir before building) you need to adjust the paths...
<mzanetti> in that case, still run it from the top of the source directory, but make the QML2_IMPORT_PATH point to builddir/backend/
<nik90_> ok
<mzanetti> I don't know about the click package though...
<karni> mhall119: zbenjamin: hey guys, I'd like to click package a QML plugin along with an app I'm working on. would you have hints about going about it? (the lib is just a single .so file and qmldir file) If not, perhaps you'd have hints how to run the app with qmlscene without installing the QML plugin? I tried to follow mzanetti's hint just above, but it still says plugin not installed
<karni> notably, I can run the app (without installing the plugin) from our SDK
<zbenjamin> karni: a QML plugin you are building?
<karni> mzanetti: does this look like a correct launch command to you? (trying to point qmlscene at a plugin) QML2_IMPORT_PATH=".;/usr/bin;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml;../../qml-plugin-build/qmlplugin" qmlscene main.qml
<karni> zbenjamin: yes, I have it built (by the SDK)
<karni> it lives under the last path above (qmlplugin/Ubuntu/Plugin/Foo/ the *.so and qmldir)
<zbenjamin> karni: from the qml app + backend tempalte?
<zbenjamin> template
<mzanetti> karni: then you need to export the QML2_IMPORT_PATH to qmlplugin/Ubuntu/Plugin/
<karni> zbenjamin: even if it's from the template, it could have gone major transformations. aaah
 * karni looks
<mzanetti> karni: unless you're importing "import Ubuntu.Plugin.Foo 0.1"
<karni> mzanetti: yes, that's what I'm importing :(
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: karni: i would not do that there is a default path for plugins and the QML2_IMPORT_PATH is set by upstart to thos paths
<mzanetti> ah ok... then the path looks correct... not entirely sure if relative paths work... I think I had troubles with that before
<karni> aha
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: karni: because you will run into big trouble with the fat packages later
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: what's the default path for those plugins?
<karni> yes, +1 on this question
<zbenjamin> how our template does it ;)
 * zbenjamin looks
<mzanetti> karni: well, my click packages copy the plugin into the top level dir... But I'm mostly using qmake and have written the project files myself
<mzanetti> karni: but in the end I have something like this:
<karni> mzanetti: aha
<mzanetti> main.qml
<mzanetti> Foo/qmldir
<mzanetti> Foo/somelib.so
<mzanetti> and package it up like this in the click
<karni> gotcha
<zbenjamin> karni: mzanetti: lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf
<mzanetti> the main.qml imports "Foo"
<karni> mzanetti: ack
<karni> zbenjamin: thank you
<zbenjamin> so its lib/target-triplet
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: relative to the click package's root dir?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> mhm
<karni> aha
<zbenjamin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7798091/
<karni> great, thank you zbenjamin, mzanetti
<zbenjamin> np
<karni> zbenjamin: and if i'd like to run that on the desktop, before packaging, just from my ready "click" directory that I click package, you suggest this layout should work OOTB with qmlscene?
<mzanetti> karni: I believe that's some envirenment stuff on the phone
<mzanetti> but not sure
<karni> ACK. I'd like to be able to also run this from CLI (since SDK can easily run the app on the desktop with no problems :) )
<karni> thanks anyway, I'll try this stuff
<mzanetti> karni: well, for just running it from cli, you can just use QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<mzanetti> maybe hack that into a run.sh script to point to the builddir automagically if you do it often
<karni> which sadly didn't work, but I'm updating my project now, we'll see if it works this time! :)
<karni> mzanetti: hahaha, that's *exactly* what I did :)
<karni> I see we're on the same page
<mzanetti> :)
<zbenjamin> karni: its only on the phone
<karni> zbenjamin: I created the template QML+Cpp and I'll try to follow the cmake
<zbenjamin> karni: use qtcreator it can run it locally for you ;)
<karni> zbenjamin: trying to be comprehensive :) yes, we sue qtc as well
<karni> zbenjamin: would you happen to know proper values of "architecture" in manifest.json ?
<karni> is it full triplet, or just 'all, 'armhf', etc?
<karni> zbenjamin: hehe, nvm, found this :) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148246684/make-click
<nik90_> popey: ping
<nik90_> popey, dpm: Submitted clock reboot to store at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/948/
<dpm> \o/
<popey> nik90_: great!
<nik90_> dpm: ping
<nik90_> t1mp, kalikiana: Can any one of you assign bug 1337405 to zsombor to ensure it is in his radar when he gets back.
<ubot5> bug 1337405 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Clock App crashes frequently when UCAlarmModel::clear() is called" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337405
<t1mp> nik90_: done
<dpm> nik90_, pong
<rhuddie> kenvandine, I
<rhuddie> kenvandine, I'm giving your test export peer a try
<rhuddie> kenvandine, I wonder how do I set it as the default exporter for pictures instead of gallery-app ?
<jdstrand> beuno: hey, rather than blocking the merge, I took rour comment, fixed it, merged it, then added a TODO to the debian/changelog so it is clear not to package it until there is a web service to pull down the apparmor json
<kenvandine> rhuddie, that's in gsettings
<jdstrand> beuno: thanks for the review
<rhuddie> kenvandine, ah ok
<kenvandine> rhuddie, so you're testing something that expects the default peer?
<beuno> jdstrand, perfect
<beuno> jdstrand, I guess that means we're package-independant now?
<rhuddie> kenvandine, idea is that we're driving the test from address-book-app with autopilot, to attach a picture to a contact
<jdstrand> beuno: yes, once your bit hits we will be fully functionally package-independent
<kenvandine> rhuddie, maybe we should change content-hub-service so if started with -testability it ignores the default sources and always returns the autoexporter
<jdstrand> beuno: well, except for the few odd python depends
<kenvandine> rhuddie, yeah, and it just uses the default source right?
<kenvandine> doesn't show you the peer picker
<rhuddie> kenvandine, yes, just uses default, no peer picker
<jdstrand> beuno: I also started on the missing hook tests
<kenvandine> rhuddie, would that work for you?  could you make it start the service with -testability ?
<rhuddie> kenvandine, yes that should be easy
<kenvandine> ok, that's a bit more of an invasive change to the hub
<kenvandine> but i can't think of another alternative
<jdstrand> beuno: there are 5! :) people have been busy. I added a new test to warn if the review tools doesn't recognize a hook, so we shouldn't get into this again
<nik90_> dpm: hey I have a translation question
<rhuddie> kenvandine, I'm happy to try changing default app in gsettings, but I'd need to investigate how to do that. At least that would leave content-hub unchanged.
<kenvandine> rhuddie, just a gsettings command
<nik90_> dpm: we are populating the clock app with a list of popular cities which is read from a xml file provided with the clock app.
<nik90_> dpm: is there a way we could expose the city names to the translators to get it translated?
<beuno> jdstrand, but I thought you merged in my branch already?
<beuno> woooo hooks!
<nik90_> t1mp: thnx
<kenvandine> rhuddie, please try that first and let me know how it goes
<rhuddie> kenvandine, that sounds like it should be easy enough. yes I'll let you know. cheers.
<jdstrand> beuno: I did
<jdstrand> beuno: wait, which branch?
<dpm> nik90_,  not really, as the list of cities is quite long and it's often already translated via the API
<dpm> nik90_, a while ago I commented on a bug about it. IIRC, we could pass the lang parameter to the API to get translated city names
<kenvandine> rhuddie, cool, thx
<nik90_> dpm: that's the thing though, for the new clock app we are not using the online API
<beuno> jdstrand, the frameworks one that pulls in from the web
<beuno> so that, plus you landing this, trunk doesn't depend on system packages anymore, AFAICT
<dpm> nik90_, so how do you get the list of all cities in the world?
<dpm> ah
<nik90_> dpm: if you cannot find a city from the local list, we just request the user to add their own custom city and choose the timezone it is in
<kenvandine> rhuddie, i'd still think i like the idea of making the change in the service, it could be useful, but don't have time to work on it right now
<jdstrand> beuno: I pulled in the one for frameworks to use a web service, I did nt pull in a second for aapparmor to use a web service
<dpm> nik90_, where does the local list come from?
<dpm> and how many cities has it got?
<jdstrand> beuno: where is that branch? /me is still going through email
<nik90_> dpm: I created that manually after looking at android's clock app list
<kenvandine> rhuddie, so even if you get it all working hacking gsettings keys, please file a bug requesting -testability :)
<nik90_> dpm: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g338feb3e7_08
<beuno> jdstrand, right, right. I apparmor still doesn't pull in from a webservice, but it ships the json, so still cut dependance from a package, right?
<beuno> there's no new branch  :)
<nik90_> dpm: it has got quite a bit (~70 I guess)
<nik90_> dpm: I am still thinking if there is a better way to do this
<jdstrand> it does not ship the json (yet). I needs to be made to do so are to do the web service
<jdstrand> man
<jdstrand> let me retype that
<nik90_> dpm: in the system settings app where you choose the timezone, does the city list there appear translated?
<jdstrand> it needs to be made to do so or to do the web service
<beuno> jdstrand, so what is data/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.json?  :)
 * beuno is confused
<beuno> I thought it used that, and I'd propose a branch for the tools to be able to self-update it as well
<dpm> nik90_, it doesn't on the phone. It's got the standard cities associated with each time zone, and for the others it's got a search textbox that returns API results (untranslated too)
<dpm> nik90_, sorry, I have to prepare something else. Would you mind if we continue the conversation later on or tomorrow morning?
<nik90_> dpm: no problem. talk to you tomorrow morning about it
<dpm> thanks nik90_
<jdstrand> beuno: if you pull down the tree, it is used. the deb packaging has not been modified to ship it. the deb packaging wasn't modified to ship data/frameworks.json either, so I was following frameworks' lead
<beuno> jdstrand, aha!
<beuno> understood now
<mzanetti> dpm: hi
<mzanetti> dpm: yesterday I wanted to check out riccardo's oxide stuff, but I wasn't able to create a new account any more
<mzanetti> dpm: neither on phone nor on desktop
<mzanetti> installing account-plugin-evernote makes the sandbox thing appear in accounts, but trying to create one of those, fails and even gets accounts into weird state
<rhuddie> kenvandine, do you know what key value I would need to specify for the test-exporter? e.g. gallery-app uses: ["com.ubuntu.gallery", "gallery", "current-user-version"]
<kenvandine>  ["content-hub-test-exporter", "", ""]
<kenvandine> rhuddie, ^^
<rhuddie> kenvandine, thanks, let me give that a go
<rhuddie> kenvandine, thanks ken that seemed to work. I added a picture file to /tmp/test1 which got returned
<dpm> hi mzanetti
<mzanetti> o/
<dpm> hey :)
<dpm> hm, weird. I've just upgraded to the latest image (131, I think), and I removed the Evernote account to test if the Reminders installation worked (it's now preinstalled on the image). The account creation worked fine
<dpm> mzanetti, what were you trying to do, creating a regular account, or a sandbox account?
<kenvandine> rhuddie, check out my latest changes to that branch, it now includes real images to return
<kenvandine> in the content-hub-testability package
<rhuddie> kenvandine, oh great, thanks :)
<kenvandine> rhuddie, np
<mzanetti> dpm: I wanted to create a regular account
<mzanetti> dpm: however, strangely installing "account-plugin-evernote" got me a sandbox entry in the "Add new account" dialog
<mzanetti> dpm: tapping that doesn't open it, but just makes the window show up and disappear again
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm guessing you are talking about installing it on the desktop, and not on the phone?
<mzanetti> dpm: nope. phone too
<dpm> mzanetti, that's a bit strange, as it's installed by default on the phone
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... I opened it yesterday, it was broken
<mzanetti> dpm: I reinstalled, still broken
<dpm> mzanetti, which image are you using?
<mzanetti> meh... obviously it works now
<mzanetti> dpm: I was using yesterday's devel proposed
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, I skipped a few images, so I probably didn't notice. I upgraded from 124 or so to 131
<elopio> ping jhodapp: can you please check if this is the right behaviour? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/mediaplayer-app/fix1341956-test_no_video/+merge/226774
<jhodapp> elopio: let me look
<jhodapp> elopio: looks good to me
<elopio> jhodapp: thanks. We need this one to make jenkins happy about the other changes.
<jhodapp> elopio: ok great, thanks
<elopio> brendand, can you resubmit your branch with this one as a prerequisite ^ ?
<elopio> jhodapp: are you the one that lands new mediaplayer versions?
<jhodapp> elopio: yes, me or renato
<DanChapman> popey, mhall119 a recent dekko review mentioned notifications of new mail arrival, am I right in thinking that can only be done via push notifications and not from the app itself?
<elopio> jhodapp: ok, we have three branches ready with autopilot changes. But I'll make sure that they are passing jenkins before asking for you to add them to the next landing.
<brendand> elopio, ok
<popey> DanChapman: i believe so, but mardy might be the one to ask
<jhodapp> elopio: well you should ask for a silo in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<mhall119> DanChapman: push notifications requires a server-side component that knows about your account and can tell our push notifications server about updates, which means for Gmail we'd need google sending us notifications
<mhall119> DanChapman: since we're not getting that anytime soon, there's going to be a special background service on the phone that will poll for updates, and then update the notification service
<mhall119> either way, it's not something you can add to dekko
<elopio> jhodapp: well, that was my question from before. I didn't know if I should do it myself or ask you to do it for me. I can ask for the silo when things are ready.
<jhodapp> elopio: yeah, I can create a line in the landing spreadsheet for you, but I can't make a silo
<elopio> got it.
<elopio> thanks.
<DanChapman> mhall119, yeah that's what i was thinking :-) I actually hadn't given it any real thought up until now and that review sparked the question. Thanks
<DanChapman> popey, thanks :-)
<jhodapp> elopio: so if you get me the MR URL(s) and a description of the change, I can add a spreadsheet line
<brendand> elopio, launchpad isn't letting me
<mhall119> Kaleo: do you have a bit of time to help me with some UITK problems I'm having with conditional layouts?
<Kaleo> mhall119, actually no :/
<Kaleo> mhall119, camera app busy :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, also I know very little about them layouts, timp and zsombi do
<Kaleo> sorry
<mhall119> that's ok, t1mp are you around?
<caribou> thanks zul
<caribou> oups, wrong window, sorry
<popey> gatox: jdstrand still seeing this with payui 0.2.8 - is this expected?       "text": "did not validate: (ValidationError in file '/tmp/clickreview-sm9w9lnv/payui.desktop': \n- 'neverShow' is not a registered OnlyShowIn value )"
<jdstrand> popey: yes, that is what gatox was talking about
<gatox> popey, the fix is not proposed yet
<popey> ok, but I previously tested 0.2.7, this is 0.2.8, do I approve or wait for the next one which will have the fix?
<jdstrand> popey: neverShow is not a valid value for OnlyShowIn (http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apb.html)
<jdstrand> I suggest waiting. using OnlySHowIn in this manner is undefined behavior
<popey> ok
<popey> gatox: also, might want to update the framework
<jdstrand> (the results of using OnlySHowIn in this manner is undefined I should say)
<diogo_> hi guys
<diogo_> just a simple question, how can i make an if statement in qml??
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ping
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, you around?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, just arrived :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: heh, just in time :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: was just having a chat with dpm about reminders.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: what do you think about adding a new note bottom edge thingie
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and getting rid of the new note in the header
<mzanetti> rpadovani: that way we would only have search and sort in the header and could get rid of the popover
<rpadovani> mzanetti, the feature is very cool, I dunno if is easy enough to understand for a new user
<rpadovani> but I like it
<rpadovani> so for me +1
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, think the same as in the dialer-app
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the one with the label at that says "New Note"
<mzanetti> or in the messaging app, for New Chat
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, there is in message and it's very cool
<rpadovani> mzanetti, for me it's ok
<mzanetti> yeah, lets go for that then
<dpm> sounds good
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<balloons> gerlowskija, pong
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, do you know how to make the header disappear when scrolling down the list of notes? t1mp mentioned that with the new header it should just work, but on Reminders the header stays fixed on top
<mzanetti> hmm... good question...
<rpadovani> maybe is because we have the sideview?
<mzanetti> could be
<gerlowskija> balloons:  So a question on landing https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/revised-fix-for-bug1334883.  When we were talking last about it (last Friday?) my impression was that the latest build failed on jenkins because of an unrelated bug on adding events that split days (the event was added right before midnight).  Does that
<gerlowskija> sound right to you, or did I mis-interpret/mis-read something?
<gerlowskija> its completely possible that I did, just trying to check my understanding.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hah, found a funny bug
<mzanetti> rpadovani: on my notebook, all my notes are red, on my phone, all of them are green
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I guess we should have something more deterministic
<rpadovani> mzanetti, well, I think there isn't a simple way to achieve this... maybe the creation date?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: good one!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, but what happens if you delete a notebook? All colours change?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, if we'd do some hashing over the creation date that always returns the same.... the other question would be how to avoid collisions at best...
<mzanetti> I'll think about it a bit
<rpadovani> mzanetti, my idea was the that the older notebook as one color, then the second one, and so on, but there is the problem of deletions... I'll try to think to something :-)
<balloons> gerlowskija, I couldn't actually remember :-) I just now I wanted to help you get it landed!
<balloons> but that does sound correct
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... maybe there's something in the evernote api where we could sync such data
<mzanetti> so the first one picks a color and syncs it to the server in a way the user can't see it
<balloons> gerlowskija, I'll try running it again and see what happens. If the same error occurs, we'll have to look closer. If it doesn't occur, that means there is probably a bug we should file
<mzanetti> and obviously other apps shouldn't have to bother with it too
<gerlowskija> ok great. Thanks for the help balloons
<dpm> rpadovani, now that the oxide port is effectively finished (pending approval), would you be perhaps interested in looking at bug 1340635? I seem to remember you implemented the account creation stuff, so you're probably familiar on how we could detect that an account is already available and present the right message
<ubot5> bug 1340635 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Right workflow, wrong wording on error on initial run of the app" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340635
<rpadovani> dpm, oh, yes, I have to ping mardy about this, thanks for remember :-)
<dpm> awesome, thanks rpadovani!
<kalikiana> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> kalikiana, hey i was wondering do u know if these two will be fixed before rtm? https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1322156 https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1266529 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322156 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Using query across different levels doesn't function" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266529 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Allow sorting results in a Query" [Medium,Triaged]
<gatox> popey, which is the new framework?
<popey> gatox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks & https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit#gid=0
<popey> gatox: -dev2 i think
<gatox> popey, ack, thx
<popey> np
<kalikiana> ahayzen: time is the issue here. not likely as long as I'm occupied and nobody else works on u1db-qt :-/
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ok no worries i was just wondering...as we have some issues in our sql so was trying to figure out if they were worth fixing or waiting for the move to u1db...but the former sounds like the preferred option now
<gerlowskija> balloons: I see there was no luck on that re-trigger : (  I'll have to take another look after work today.
<kalikiana> ahayzen: option 3: you could instead work on u1db :-P
<balloons> gerlowskija, looks like it worked.. well I mean there's another error but it's straightforward
<gerlowskija> Oh, I just saw the email that said "Needs Fixing"...I guess that's progress!
<balloons> gerlowskija, that means there is an issue with the time tests are run. The error is about passing the wrong number of argyments :-)
<balloons> gerlowskija, look at it :-) http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1023/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_new_event/NewEventTestCase/test_delete_event_must_remove_it_from_day_view_with_mouse_/
<balloons> simple fix
<ahayzen> kalikiana, hehe i could try :) but my c++ skills needs improving...if i get time i'll definitely give it a go :)
<kalikiana> that's the spirit
<kalikiana> \o/
<ahayzen> :)
<dpm> rpadovani, could you perhaps also look at bug 1342249 when you've got a minute? Sorry to keep throwing bugs at you, I've started testing the app more heavily to ensure it works reliably before we start freezing things for RTM - if you're busy with other things, no worries and just let me know!
<ubot5> bug 1342249 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Taking camera pictures no longer works" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342249
<rpadovani> dpm, man, I (almost) finished my exams, more bugs I have, more I'm happy :-)
 * dpm hugs rpadovani
 * dpm opens the bugs flood gate :)
<mzanetti> enjoy it while it lasts :D
<nik90_> mzanetti: hey btw I started working on a new C++ class which uses QDbus to probe the alarm settings stored in the indicator-datetime package
<mzanetti> nik90_: heh, have fun :D
<nik90_> :)
<balloons> gerlowskija, I left a comment
<rpadovani> dpm, probably I understood the camera bug, but I need your help. The first time tonight you tried to do the photo, does it work? I suppose yes, but then the camera seems blocked and you weren't able to attach the photo to the note
<rpadovani> rpadovani_, hey, who are you? :-)
<rpadovani> dpm, then you have the error
<rpadovani> seems my bnc splits
<nik90_> good lord someone cloned rpadovani :P
<nik90_> welcome rpadovani_
<dpm> rpadovani, the first time it doesn't work, either, but I can try again
<rpadovani_> dpm, try to delete the tempImage.jpg please
<rpadovani> dpm, let my explain: when you shoot a photo, then there is a confirmation page. We used the toolbar to accept or remove a photo. So now if you take a photo, you can't accept it
<rpadovani> dpm, then, the tempPhoto isn't delete, so you're not able to do another photo
<rpadovani> and you have the error
<rpadovani> I know how to fix it, but we need to remove all temp images from the folder of users, I have to think on how do this
<rpadovani> dinner time, see you
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ^^
<mzanetti> rpadovani: enjoy your dinner :)
<elopio> dpm: balloons: please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/add-reminders/+merge/226281
<elopio> we need a way to install the evernote python module.
<balloons> ahh, the magical mp
<fginther> elopio, that module isn't already part of the image?
<fginther> I must have misunderstood that comment
<elopio> fginther: no, it's in the apps ppa.
<balloons> elopio, the sdk is inline now.. we shouldn't have non-archive depends
<diogo_> guys need some help
<fginther> balloons, oh, so this should not be an issue then?
<diogo_> im getting a NaN in my project
<elopio> so all my comments are outdated
<elopio> sorry fginther
<diogo_> and i need to solve it today so i can deliver it at school tomorrow
<balloons> fginther, no I don't believe so.. it should work..
<elopio> balloons: did the give us permission to do that? The license was a little weird.
<balloons> elopio, ohh? perhaps we are speaking about different things
<fginther> elopio, no worries. I'll fire up a test run on that MP
<diogo_> rpda
<elopio> balloons: I'm talking about this: https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-python3/blob/master/LICENSE
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. I guess we failed to address that
<elopio> I'm not sure how that plays with the license of the rest of the reminders app
<balloons> elopio, we have gpl3 and lgpl3 license, nothing more
<elopio> balloons: we at least should include this license file.
<balloons> elopio, certainly
<elopio> and it says that the source code must retain the above copyright notice. But it comes without copyright header, so maybe add it ?
<balloons> Copyright (c) 2007-2012 by Evernote Corporation, All rights reserved.
<elopio> lawyers should burn in hell.
<balloons> heh.. this too, actually has no license? https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-python3/tree/master/lib/thrift
<balloons> I would assume it's under the same.. but thrift is gpl, so...
<elopio> balloons: that's a modified copy of python-thrift, which has apache license.
<dpm> balloons, elopio, fginther, I've added a comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/add-reminders/+merge/226281
<balloons> ohh, apache then.. the point is, they aren't doing it right either
<elopio> balloons: the python modules are not part of the image, so probably there's no big chance for a legal problem. But I think it's better to consult with the legal team.
<elopio> well, yeah, nobody does it right.
<elopio> it's impossible to understand what a license means.
<balloons> we'll simply add the license for both
<balloons> fginther, so more importantly, does it run ok?
<fginther> balloons, I'm flashing now and will give it a test very soon
<Guest92339> Hello, can someone help in compiling an app for ubuntu touch ? it is Qt: http://sourceforge.net/projects/goldbug/files/goldbug-im_WIN_0.9.07/
<balloons> Guest92339, compiling? what's it written in?
<Guest92339> qt c++
<balloons> Guest92339, if you haven't yet, check out developer.ubuntu.com
<Guest92339> and there is a pro file for ubuntu or linux
<balloons> if it's a qtcreator project, should be easy to make a click packag
<Guest92339> yes it is
<Guest92339> we just need one person who is familiar with the sdk, that is more effiient if somone is runnign it though the own enviroonment than others leanring your sdk
<Guest92339> can you help to compile it for the touch ?
<balloons> Guest92339, does it use qmake or cmake?
<Guest92339> qmake
<Guest92339> qmake -o bla.pro, written in the subapth /documentation compiling
<Guest92339> or use qt crator and just choose the right pro for gui and for kernel
<popey> Guest92339: you've had a reply in #ubuntu-touch, seems it's not suitable
<Guest92339> you mean the QML comment?
<Guest92339> no the widgets work as well for touch an mobile and they have been optimized
<Guest92339> all processes can be reaced over rhe widgets
<Guest92339> QML is not needed
<Guest92339> it has been tested as well on a windows tablet or mobile device.
<balloons> Guest92339, I would say give it a try. If you have a more specific question feel free to ask. Personally, it's not something I have a lot of knowledge on. I don't think I would be able to do it
<balloons> that said, really the purpose is to use the ubuntu sdk components
<popey> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/content-hub-multiselection/+merge/220135 any idea why that didn't merge?
<balloons> nik90_, ping
<balloons> nik90_, Letozaf_ is having trouble launching clock; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7800313/. Any thoughts as to why?
<nik90_> balloons: hmm strange
<nik90_> Letozaf_: can you check if you have qtorganizer5-eds package installed?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, yes it's installed
<nik90_> Letozaf_: I suspect that the alarm storage could be broke
<Letozaf_> nik90_, oh, can this be fixed ?
<nik90_> Letozaf_: is it okay to clear the EDS database/
<balloons> nik90_,  is that something she can clear somhow?
<nik90_> balloons: yeah let me provide the location
<balloons> nik90_, I was trying to have her clear the stuff in ~.local
<balloons> nik90_, I'm wondering if the new app stores things different than the old app
<nik90_> ~/.local/share/evolution/tasks/randomfoldername/tasks.ics file
<nik90_> Letozaf_: ^
<nik90_> balloons: the new and the old clock app uses the same api
<Letozaf_> nik90_, ok let me remove that...
<nik90_> balloons: so it shouldn't be that, but I could be wrong
<nik90_> Letozaf_: Do you always get this error while trying to launch the clock app or is it just a one time thing?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I always get the error, but yesterday everything was ok and I could launch the app and the tests
<Letozaf_> nik90_, this started to happen this evening
<nik90_> Letozaf_: hmm..Did you run the calendar app tests or anything different this evening?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, rm: cannot remove ‘/home/letozaf/.local/share/evolution/tasks/randomfoldername/tasks.ics’: No such file or directory
<nik90_> Letozaf_: you will need to check the folder name of randomfoldername
<nik90_> Letozaf_: it varies on every computer
<Letozaf_> nik90_, lol
<Letozaf_> nik90_, ok
<Letozaf_> nik90_, ok deleted, I had just copied and pasted :P
<Letozaf_> nik90_, balloons still got the error
<nik90_> Letozaf_: no worries, I should have emphasised that string
<nik90_> Letozaf_: can you open the app normally without autopilot
<Letozaf_> nik90_, as I can recall, this evening I just updated utopic and then when I tried to lauch the app the the error
<nik90_> Letozaf_: using Qtcreator perhaps
<Letozaf_> nik90_, let me try
<nik90_> Letozaf_: I do my coding in a development 14.10 VM, so I should run into the same issue if it is related to the system updates.
<Letozaf_> nik90_, from what you say I understand that I'm the only one with this problem :(
<nik90_> Letozaf_: yes, but I am curious why that might be
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I launched: autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml   but got the same error
<nik90_> Letozaf_: Do you have Qtcreator installed?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, :( wish I could help but I do not recall doing anything else but updating
<Letozaf_> nik90_, yes
<nik90_> Letozaf_: can you open the CMakeList.txt file in qtcreator? It should load the entire project in it. Let's see if you can run it through that
<Letozaf_> nik90_, ok I think I never used qtcreator :P ... I will do it now
<nik90_> Letozaf_: I will guide you through it
<Letozaf_> nik90_, thanks .. I opened it
<nik90_> Letozaf_: Press Ctrl+O when qtcreator opens, navigate to the clock app root folder and click the CMakelist.txt file. That should open the project.
<nik90_> Letozaf_: ok. Press Ctrl+r to build and run the project
<nik90_> Letozaf_: you should see the output at the bottom
<Letozaf_> nik90_, after ctrl-o and openening Makelist.txt file I gete configure proget
<nik90_> Letozaf_: ok there you don't need to change anything
<Letozaf_> nik90_, ok
<nik90_> Letozaf_: just press Configure Project button
<Letozaf_> nik90_, ok fine
<nik90_> Letozaf_: press the green button on the bottom left
<nik90_> it should say Run in the tooltip
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I had already done ctrl+r
<nik90_> ah ok
<nik90_> did that build and run?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7800398/
<nik90_> renat__: can you help us figure out why we get this error while trying to open the clock app ^^
<nik90_> renat__: I don't know why it says "Fail to connect with client Unable to connect to 'Tasks': No backend factory for hash key 'gtasks:VTODO' "
<renat__> nik90_, eds is running?
<nik90_> Letozaf_: can you check if EDS is running
<renat__> nik90_, looks like eds is not running
<nik90_> renat__: shouldn't it run automatically?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, how do I do that ?
<nik90_> renat__: I don't remember manually launching it anytime
<renat__> nik90_, if you run the app in a proper use environment , yes
<nik90_> Letozaf_: open system monitor and check if you have evolution-calendar-factory running?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, yes I have
<Letozaf_> nik90_, it says sleeping
<nik90_> Letozaf_: thats fine
<Letozaf_> nik90_, ok
<nik90_> renat__: she says the process "evolution-calendar-factor" is running in the background (sleeping)
<nik90_> Letozaf_: what about "evolution-source-registry"
<Letozaf_> nik90_, it's there and sleeping too :)
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I have to go now or tomorrow I won't be able to wake up :P (I get up at 6:25)... if it's not a problem I will be back tomorrow evening
<nik90_> Letozaf_: oh yeah go ahead.
<nik90_> Letozaf_: I will try to debug on my end
<nik90_> Letozaf_: gud nite
<Letozaf_> nik90_, thanks good night to you too :)
<Letozaf_> nik90_, see you tomorrow
<nik90_> Letozaf_: see you tomottow
<nik90_> rpadovani: 3 bugs (ideas) regarding 100 balls coming your way :0
<rpadovani> \o/
<rpadovani> nik90_, all your ideas are great ideas :-)
<rpadovani> nik90_, do you want to try to implement one?
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: :P
<nik90_> I will see what I can do :D
<rpadovani> nik90_, I have another type of game in mind: you have 7 glass, and whenever in a glass there aren't balls, you lost the glass :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: yeah that sounds good as well
<nik90_> rpadovani: basically we need to sometimes force the user to do something to make it challenging
<nik90_> rpadovani: I hit 542 points today
<rpadovani> nik90_, congrats :-) I think the best until now is mhall119, he did > 1400 O.o
<nik90_> rpadovani:  omg may be cheated :p
<popey> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1342336 merge...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342336 in Ubuntu File Manager App "File Manager test fails. " [Undecided,New]
<popey> rpadovani: WAT!
<popey> I'm on 207
<popey> I need to play more!
<rpadovani> he's on 1557
<rpadovani> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MichaelHall119/posts/WqsWJLQroRi
<rpadovani> it's incredible
<popey> hehe
<mhall119> nik90_: no cheating, I got the timing down and took it slow
<popey> rpadovani: you should add a metric for how long it took to get the score
<mhall119> the trick is to learn where the bucket needs to be against the background grid when you tap the screen. Without that background grid, I would be lost
<mhall119> once it got really fast, I was actually seeing where the previous bucket was when I tapped, because waiting for the target bucket wouldn't leave enough time
<mhall119> rpadovani: I saw a green and red one, but didn't actually get any balls into those
<rpadovani> awesome :-)
<rpadovani> I'm working to have a better fall of the balls...
<mhall119> it gets very stressful, btw, once things are moving so far :)
<balloons> popey, ;-)
<gerlowskija> balloons: Was it you that I asked about an error I'm seeing while trying to run autopilot tests for the calendar app: "ImportError: cannot import name pickers".
<balloons> gerlowskija, I believe so. I found out from the sdk folks that indeed the runtime will not be backported, so you'll need utopic
<gerlowskija> balloons: ok, synaptic is telling me that I have 0.1.46+14.10.20140520-0ubuntu1~0trusty2, which looks like the most recent version, but I'm still seeing the import error
<gerlowskija> (I'm assuming it's the utopic package based on the 14.10 near the beginning..though it does have trusty towards the end of the version string)
<balloons> gerlowskija, are you on trusty?
<gerlowskija> yep
<balloons> gerlowskija, yep, so you won't get anything newer
<balloons> and the calendar app uses the 14.10 framework.. so you need a 14.10 install
<balloons> or, you could just use the device to run the tests
<gerlowskija> no wonder I wasn't getting anywhere with uninstalling/reinstalling packages.
<balloons> gerlowskija, yea.. I had thought at the time the ppa would be updated, but no, it won't. The tools (qtcreator, etc) will, but not the framework
<balloons> my apologies if I misled you at all
<gerlowskija> balloons: No, in retrospect I should've realized; it was my fault.  If I can bug you for one last thing...is there a tutorial/instructions somewhere that cover how to put a build of an app on an emulator (and then run autopilot tests on it).  Not as familiar with the SDK as I would like to be : (
<balloons> gerlowskija, there is
<balloons> gerlowskija, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<balloons> if that is missing anything feel free to leave a pm about it.. happy to improve the docs :-)
 * balloons ducks out for dinner!
<gerlowskija> balloons: Thanks balloons!
<rpadovani> How could I build translations for a pure qml project?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-16
<snizzo> hey, just for information, how much time takes the review? :)
<kalikiana> t1mp: though I'm still waiting on confirmation of the design, if you wanna have a look, the additions to bubble shape/ pop over to support overflow panel style https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/overflowPanel/+merge/226965
<kalikiana> t1mp: one more ready for review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/testAlarmBackend/+merge/226967 this addresses the hanging qmlplugindump (caused by having eds backend installed) and removes warnings when the backend is intentionally chosen to be for testing
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Apollo 11 Day! :-D
<seb128> hey, does anyone know if there is a way to tell the toolkit to not animate the scrolling when changing the index of a itemselector?
<aznnobless> hi
<Nilesh> hi
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: hi
<Nilesh> is any body here
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, hey, what’s up?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: one more question you know the answer for sure :)
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: the trick with setting the document with meta tag doesn't seem to do for oxide
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: and yes, doesn't seem to read my GID_UNIT_PX settings either
<mzanetti> => everything's tiny
<Guest68016> has anybody worked on SDL
<Guest68016> ??
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, can you take that question to #oxide?
<mzanetti> ack
<Guest68016> yep i dont find him
<Guest68016> #oxide
<Guest68016> SDLSDL
<Guest68016> i'm stuck up in SDL can anybody hlp me
<popey> i dont know if many people have, who are online right now
<nik90_> mzanetti: hi, good morning. Do you have about 45 seconds? I seem to be hitting an issue which I cannot seem to figure out why.
<mzanetti> 45 secs :)
<mzanetti> nik90_: hit me
<mzanetti> 35 left
<mzanetti> :P
<nik90_> mzanetti: can you take a look at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-alarm-settings/view/head:/backend/modules/Alarm/Settings/alarmsettings.cpp and https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-alarm-settings/view/head:/backend/modules/Alarm/Settings/alarmsettings.h
<nik90_> mzanetti: and find out why my Q_INVOKABLE function testOutput() is not executed?
<nik90_> mzanetti: I declared it in the header function and called it in the constructor definition. But I dont see the qDebug() output in the console.
<mzanetti> nik90_: did you import Alarm.Settings somewhere?
<nik90_> mzanetti: on the qml side of things, I declared it the usual way, AlarmSettings { id: _alarmSettings }
<mzanetti> ah ok
<nik90_> mzanetti: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/10-alarm-settings/view/head:/app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<nik90_> line 78
<mzanetti> can't see an obvious mistake, need to buildit
<mzanetti> nik90_: what is it with those number in branch names lately?
<nik90_> mzanetti: oh that..I took that after look at t1mp branches...it is basically means the feature implementation takes several MPs and this is the first one :)
<mzanetti> 10, means is the first one
<mzanetti> mhm...
<nik90_> ::{
<nik90_> :P
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> nik90_: found it:
<mzanetti> app/alarm/AlarmSettings.qml
<nik90_> same class and file name?
<mzanetti> yeah, the QML type AlarmSettings conflicts with the module's class name
<nik90_> omg I am an idiot
<mzanetti> nik90_: you can either rename one of those
<mzanetti> nik90_: or use
<mzanetti> import Alarm.Settings 1.0 as BackendSettings
<mzanetti> BackendSettings.AlarmSettings {}
<mzanetti> just as an example
<nik90_> mzanetti: ok. Thnx a lot
<mzanetti> I personally don't like named imports that much
<popey> longest 45 seconds ever
<mzanetti> popey: noah... I recall meetings where they definitely seemed to last longer
<nik90_> :P
<t1mp>          itemselector?
<t1mp> epaste
<t1mp> < seb128> hey, does anyone know if there is a way to tell the toolkit to not animate the scrolling when changing the index of a itemselector?
<t1mp> seb128: ^ no, the animation is coded inside the itemselector code
<seb128> t1mp, hum, ok :-(
<t1mp> seb128: I think most of our components have something like that.. perhaps it would be an idea to add an "animate" property to all the components
<seb128> Laney, ^ fyi
<t1mp> seb128: can you report a bug/feature request on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit ? Please add your use case
<Laney> t1mp: also we're seeing that if you set selectedIndex on construct then it's not scrolled into view
<Laney> known/bug?
<t1mp> Laney: no I don't see a bug for that one yet
<Laney> 'kay
<Laney> so for u-s-s we have to choose between a delay or not having the selected item scrolled into view ;-)
<Laney> I guess the latter is probably preferable?
<seb128> Laney, I don't find the small delay to be that much of an issue personally
<Laney> it's a bit disconcerting
<seb128> but having the list not-scrolled would be fine as well
<seb128> in fact you are right, having to scroll would probably feel ok
<seb128> so if you want to mp that you have +1 from me
<Laney> ok, let me do that / file a bug after I get these tests done
<seb128> Laney, do you want me to open the toolkit bug? (I was about to do it)
<Laney> seb128: there's two
<Laney> - add an animate property
<Laney> - scroll properly when setting selectedIndex on constructed
<Laney> construction
<Laney> you can use the same example with onCompleted or selectedIndex to demonstrate both of them
<nik90_> mzanetti: Do you know what "symbol lookup error" means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802826/
<mzanetti> nik90_: means the function QDbusConnection::sessionBus() hasn't been found in any of the libs
<mzanetti> nik90_: this can happen if you're missing the linker flags for libqdbus
<nik90_> mzanetti: hmm...in the CMake files?
<nik90_> mzanetti: I only added the includes for QDBus in the .cpp file
<mzanetti> nik90_: yeah, let me find the syntax (/me can never remember cmake syntax)
<nik90_> mzanetti: sry for the trouble
<mzanetti> nik90_: no worries
<mzanetti> nik90_: so you should have this in cmake somewhere: find_package(Qt5DBus)
<nik90_> mzanetti: ah ok..I have those lines in my main Cmakelist.txt files
<mzanetti> and there's more... still searching
<nik90_> mzanetti: what about here qt5_use_modules(alarm-settingsbackend Gui Qml Quick)
<mzanetti> nik90_: qt5_use_modules(<target> DBus)
<mzanetti> nik90_: right
<mzanetti> yeah, add DBus there
<DanChapman> hmm that's weird I can't seem to be able to delete a u1db document. deleteDoc seems to delete the contents but the listitem remains and I can't get rid of it
<nik90_> mzanetti: yeah that seems to work. thnx
<nik90_> DanChapman: How come? When you swipe delete, you call deleteDoc() which should do both remove the listitem and remove it from u1db?
<DanChapman> nik90_: hey :-) yeah that's what i'm trying http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802872/ but the listitem reappears again even after restarting the app http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/images/deleteDoc.png the only way to get rid of them is removing th db
<nik90_> DanChapman: try  db.putDoc("", model.docId)
<DanChapman> nik90_: ahh ok i'll try that
<nik90_> DanChapman: I am using these u1db functions at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/files/head:/timer/ for adding/deleting timers dynamically from u1db
<DanChapman> nik90_: putDoc("", docId) has the same behaviour. The list item just reappears empty. How bizarre
<DanChapman> oh and it seems it throws some resetDrag error when it re-appears
<nik90_> DanChapman: yeah that's a known error
<nik90_> DanChapman: may be the issue is with your U1db.Query and Index
<nik90_> DanChapman: It shouldn't pick up on the empty ones
<nik90_> DanChapman: btw, when you do deleteDoc() or the method I suggested, it basically removes the contents and adds a empty item. But that empty item shouldn't be picked up by u1db
<nik90_> DanChapman: anyways at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/timer/TimerPage.qml I create the timer preset using putDoc(), and the display it in a listview. May be you might be able to see if you have implemented it differently
<DanChapman> nik90_: Ahh so does it have to go through a Query and Index? I just plugged the U1db.Database into the list views model. As i didn't think i would have need to query, i just wanted it all
<nik90_> DanChapman: Query and Index helps you filter stuff from the model
<nik90_> DanChapman: so yes you might need it
<nik90_> DanChapman: but does your listview show non-empty stuff that you saved?
<nik90_> the valid listitems
<DanChapman> nik90_: right ok, let me try that then :-)
<DanChapman> nik90_: the Query & Index has sorted it :-) Thanks for your help
<nik90_> DanChapman: glad it helped. yw welcome
<nik90_> jdstrand: hey, when I try making a GET call to com.canonical.indicator.datetime I get a AccessDenied error in my app.
<nik90_> jdstrand: Didn't you say you were adding this exception to the calendar policy group so that the clock app can use it?
<jdstrand> nik90_: what is the output of 'grep DEN /bar/log/syslog'?
<ogra_> will that spit out a beer ?
<nik90_> jdstrand: It says no such file or directory
<ogra_> you want /var
<nik90_> ogra_: stupid me
<nik90_> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803270/
<mdeslaur> freudian slip
<ogra_> freudian slurp ;)
<nik90_> jdstrand: Should I report a bug like before?
<jdstrand> nik90_: I did add it, but the interface didn't match
<jdstrand> nik90_: I'll need a new upload
<jdstrand> nik90_: can you file a bug?
<nik90_> jdstrand: sure. will ping you the bug number
<jdstrand> thanks
<nik90_> jdstrand: Bug 1342708
<ubot5> bug 1342708 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Calendar security should allow dbus calls to com.canonical.indicator.datetime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342708
<jdstrand> nik90_: thanks, do you have a moment to help me make sure we have the right policy?
<nik90_> jdstrand: yeah
<nik90_> jdstrand: what do I need to do?
<jdstrand> nik90_: ok, can you modify /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.clock.devel_ubuntu-clock-app_0.1 to have (just before the last '}'):
<jdstrand> bus (receive, send)
<jdstrand>      bus=session
<jdstrand>      path=/com/canonical/indicator/datetime/AlarmProperties{,**}
<jdstrand> interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties,
<jdstrand> nik90_: then save it, then do: sudo 'apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.clock.devel_ubuntu-clock-app_0.1'
<jdstrand> nik90_: did that work for you? are there any new denials?
<nik90_> jdstrand: in the process
<nik90_> jdstrand: should that be dbus(receive, send)
<jdstrand> nik90_: whoops, sorry, mispaste, yes
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/apiStdErr/+merge/227020
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1342711 (fyi)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342711 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ItemSelector animation can't be disabled" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> kalikiana: hmm, I am unable to overwrite the file even using sudo nano ..
<nik90_> sry
<nik90_> jdstrand: ^^
<seb128> Laney, not sure about the scrolling thing, if that should be customisable or a consistant toolkit behaviour
<jdstrand> nik90_: that is weird. sudo vi ... works fine here. that path is in a rw area (otherwise click apps wouldn't install)
<snizzo> popey: if I'm developing on ubuntu 14.04 can I install 14.10 framework for ubuntu touch?
<nik90_> jdstrand: can I give you the click package?
<nik90_> jdstrand: somehow the nano keep asking for a filename which it ignores on pressing enter
<jdstrand> nik90_: what architecture is the click?
<nik90_> jdstrand: arhmf
<nik90_> jdstrand: I can give whatever arch you need
<jdstrand> nik90_: what version of the OS is required?
<nik90_> jdstrand: 14.10
<jdstrand> no, I mean revision
<jdstrand> promoted, devel-propoed, something specific
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks for the fix, happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/apiStdErr/+merge/227020
<popey> snizzo: you can in the emulator
<nik90_> jdstrand: devel-proposed #133
<jdstrand> yeah, I don't have that here. I can create a new emulator, but it will take a while
<jdstrand> nik90_: you sure you typed in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.clock.devel_ubuntu-clock-app_0.1 ?
<nik90_> jdstrand: yeah I navigate into the profiles folder and autocompleted the file
<nik90_> navigated*
<jdstrand> nik90_: and you are doing that as root?
<nik90_> jdstrand: yeah ..I adb shell and I am root..
<nik90_> jdstrand: just to make sure I did "sudo nano file"
<nik90_> jdstrand: I will just make my phone rw and see if that works
<snizzo> when I press autocreate for the ubuntu kit it doesn't ask me for 14.10 or something, it just put me 14.04 there
<t1mp> kalikiana: fyi I made https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141 critical
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Critical,Confirmed]
<t1mp> I don't know who to contact about that but
<snizzo> also
<snizzo> Creating new emulator instance.
<snizzo> unknown flag `arch'
<jdstrand> nik90_: I feel like the terminal isn't setup right for nano. the 'Enter' key isn't doing the right thing
<nik90_> jdstrand: yeah, I am now using vi for the first time
<jdstrand> ogra_: any tips for nik90_ for using nano on the touch image?
<ogra_> jdstrand, use vi :P
<jdstrand> wfm
<ogra_> nano is broken ... or rather adbd is not properly using termcap
<ogra_> using ssh (which gives you a proper terminal) works too
<ogra_> and phablet-shell should work as well for nano ... plain adb wont
<jdstrand> nik90_: ^ (try phablet-shell)
<nik90_>  jdstrand: almost done ;)
<jdstrand> ogra_: thanks
<nik90_> jdstrand: confirmed, that works
<nik90_> ogra_: thnx phablet-shell helps..(/me is a nano guy :P)
<snizzo> how can I change framework from 14.04 to 14.10 on ubuntu 14.04?
<nik90_> snizzo: so I assume you are running Ubuntu 14.04?
<snizzo> nik90_: yes
<nik90_> snizzo: First go to Tools->Options->Ubuntu and create a chroot for 14.10 i386
<snizzo> (I'm testing on a nexus 5 with daily)
<nik90_> snizzo: only after the chroot is created will qtcreator pick the correct ubuntu kit for the emualtor
<nik90_> snizzo: then in the devices, create a emulator and specify the i386 arch emulator with a valid name
<snizzo> nik90_: http://paste.kde.org/pqxtwemud
<snizzo> when creating the chroot i386
<nik90_> hmm weird
<snizzo> should I pick x86_64?
<snizzo> i mean, amd64
<nik90_> snizzo: let me check, 1 min
<snizzo> ok, thank you :)
<nik90_> snizzo: I have the i386 chroot installed. I think i386 arch is required to match against the i386 emulator arch
<snizzo> oh ok
<snizzo> could I install armhf perhaps? I'm testing on a real phone
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ^^ any idea why snizzo might be hitting this error while creating the i386 chroot http://paste.kde.org/pqxtwemud
<nik90_> snizzo: for the phone yes, the arm chroot will work
<nik90_> snizzo: btw, what kind of project are you trying to run on the phone? Does the project have cmake or just qmlproject?
<snizzo> just qmlproject
<nik90_> snizzo: let me know when you get the chroot up and running
<nik90_> snizzo: after which you should be able to select the device and have the correct ubuntu kit. After that, go back to the edit tab, and press Ctrl+F12 to run on phone
<snizzo> nik90_: yeah, I tried deleting 14.04 framework and recreating 14.10 and wasn't working. Creation of 14.04 still works btw
<nik90_> snizzo: I have a feeling, there are some left over files of the deleted frameworks which is causing these errors
<snizzo> nik90_: I can delete it manually, what's the path?
<nik90_> snizzo: I don't remember sry..I am a newbie at this as well :)
<nik90_> snizzo: but have you tried running on the phone using the 14.04 chroot? It might work
<snizzo> nik90_: it works fine using 14.04 on phone with latest daily
<nik90_> snizzo: awesome
<snizzo> but to get into store they said me 14.04 is deprecated and I can't use it
<nik90_> snizzo: ok, then change the framework in the manifest.json file to 14.10 framework
<nik90_> while still using the 14.04 chroot
<nik90_> snizzo: I think the only time this might be an issue is when you start cross building click packages for different architectures.
<snizzo> tried that one, app won't run on phone :(
<nik90_> snizzo: ok. In that case, try contacting zbenjamin about the chroot issue.
<nik90_> snizzo: I presume you have all the necessary ppas?
<snizzo> I think yeah... which one should I get?
<nik90_> snizzo: you should have the SDK PPA, Phablet-tools PPA
<nik90_> those 2 should be sufficient
<Laney> seb128: well, either way it's not possible to do it currently
<snizzo> nik90_: I didn't have those I think I'll try now
<seb128> Laney, "it"?
<Laney> scroll to the index you select on construction
<rpadovani> dpm reminders hangout?
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, popey, I'll be in the hangout in a sec, browser crashing...
<dpm> and again...
<dpm> trying chromium now
<snizzo> nik90_: upgraded click and got new exciting error: http://paste.kde.org/prsxjya58
<nik90_> lol
<zbenjamin> snizzo: what are you doing ? ;)
<snizzo> zbenjamin: as for now, I created a symlink to that utopic script from utopic to gutsy (since also trusty was linking to gutsy)
<snizzo> on click it says me
<snizzo> I: Retrieving Release
<snizzo> I: Retrieving Release.gpg
<snizzo> I: Checking Release signature
<snizzo> E: Invalid Release signature (key id 40976EAF437D05B5)
<snizzo> zbenjamin: http://paste.kde.org/p0onz8oon
<snizzo> zbenjamin: http://paste.kde.org/pdfcygxov
<t1mp> aaah
 * t1mp couldn't make sense why the new feature I'm testing for the header doesn't work....
<t1mp> I need to set useDeprecatedToolbar: false
<t1mp> perhaps it is about time we change the default value of that property :)
<nik90_> t1mp: :)
<nik90_> t1mp: hey btw why did you name the header branches 10-**, 20-** and so on?
<t1mp> nik90_: because I am working on a lot of branches at the same time and I need to know in which order they should be merged when they depend on each other
<t1mp> nik90_: so 10-* goes first, then 20-*, and some times afterwards I think of some changes that go inbetween and I name that 15-*
<nik90_> mzanetti: there you go :) ^^
<t1mp> nik90_: and I have branches without numbers if they are not part of a dependency chain :)
<nik90_> t1mp: yeah i was starting to use your naming convention and was asked why :D
 * t1mp working on 140-headerSections now :)
 * nik90_ is on 10-alarm-settings ;)
<t1mp> nik90_: zsombi started to do the same this week for the new list items
<nik90_> t1mp: lol
<t1mp> nik90_: I have a whole bunch of those branches, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header
<nik90_> t1mp: yeah I have been keeping track of your recent header section branch..will test once the doc is ready
<t1mp> I'm working on the docs now
<t1mp> I don't like the user interaction that I have now, but I think I will try to land it like this and discuss it with the designers for improvements after that
<nik90_> ok
<t1mp> at least the API is fixed so apps would automatically get the better behavior after that :)
<nik90_> t1mp: do you know if zsombi's work on new listitems will provide https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Kkl7xT8BYo9mT8i3IXh6rPrDlNg6cBxTajahlRYIGlI/edit#slide=id.g18883f09d_011
<nik90_> the swipe to delete style
<mzanetti> :D
<t1mp> nik90_: the trash can with red background?
<nik90_> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> nik90_: it will even provide a list of actions and an icon+color for each action :)
<nik90_> t1mp: hurray!
<t1mp> nik90_: but the best news is that it will be super-fast :)
<nik90_> t1mp: is there a API Doc you guys are using for the implementation?
<t1mp> current listitems get slow when you create thousands of them
<t1mp> nik90_: let me search for it
<nik90_> t1mp: thnx..until now I have been using ListItem.Base and creating all of them according to the design spec. Hoping the new listitems will fix that
<t1mp> nik90_: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1uqmhDn_3wlcSuzvn3L44chjzUczQ3hx5yI_kBh2IxhY/edit#heading=h.ftjdgagfx6od
<t1mp> nik90_: work in progress of course
<t1mp> nik90_: they will, but only after rtm
<nik90_> t1mp: oh
<zbenjamin> snizzo: there is no support for gutsy anymore ;)
<karni> Hey guys! I have a question regarding Ubuntu Button. I was trying to change the font of the color, but really no luck. 'fontColor' desn't exist and this didn't work: font: Qt.font({family: "Ubuntu", pixelSize: FontUtils.sizeToPixels("medium"), color: "#000000"})
<karni> any hints?
<karni> It was actually easier for me to roll my own button than to change the font on our Toolkit Button. I would like to improve this situation, even though I'm fine with using my own custom button for now.
<karni> That's not the point though, I'd like to improve the Button component. Perhaps this is a wrong channel to share this particular problem?
<nik90_> karni: changing the color should be just using the color property
<nik90_> karni: but I am not sure about the fontColor.
<karni> nik90_: right, I'm interested in particular in making the font of the Button of color white. it's some shade of grey by default.
<nik90_> karni: I think in that case you will have to custom style it yourself using the style property
<nik90_> karni: only some customization is exposed like the font, color, size and so on. Font color is not exposed.
<karni> nik90_: right, I believe that was one of (if not the only way) to go.
<karni> nik90_: Do you know if we have any docs on styling? I failed to find it on d.u.c :(
<nik90_> karni: I was told it would be added , but I don't see any atm
<karni> nik90_: ack, thank you
<nik90_> karni: np
<elopio> jhodapp: can you please approve the branches on the mediaplayer to start the landing process?
<elopio> let me get the links.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/mediaplayer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/226857
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/mediaplayer-app/fix1341956-test_no_video/+merge/226774
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/mediaplayer-app/remove_scene_select_test/+merge/226863
<jhodapp> elopio: who tested it?
<elopio> jhodapp: I did.
<jhodapp> elopio: what device(s) did you test on?
<elopio> we still see some crashes sometimes, but are not caused by this changes.
<elopio> jhodapp: utopic desktop, and mako.
<jhodapp> ok great
<elopio> jhodapp: I'll ask for the silo and test there too.
<jhodapp> elopio: ok great
<jhodapp> elopio: do you need top approval as well?
<elopio> jhodapp: yes, please. I can't do it myself.
<jhodapp> elopio: ok, code reviewed them and approved
<elopio> thanks.
<jhodapp> np
<balloons> dpm, can we polish this off and merge it? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/debian-copyright/+merge/225646
<dpm> balloons, I was waiting to leave it there for it to be used as a MP to put in the CI train, but as there are other packaging changes that will need to be done, I think we can just merge it. I know you had a conversation with elopio about licenses in the python code for the tests - would that MP address your issues?
<balloons> dpm, yes
<balloons> I think we should try and get them sorted before pushing it, since it's entry into the store has been a little delayed
<balloons> dpm, although there's one additional license to add for the evernote sdk
<balloons> https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-python3/blob/master/LICENSE
<dpm> balloons, feel free to top-approve and address that later, or to point to any other additional changes, and I can put them in the branch
<balloons> dpm, if you can, just add that license to cover tests/autopilot/evernote
<nik90_> dpm: when are planning to rename "reminders" into evernote?
<nik90_> dpm: has it been officially accepted?
<popey> no
<popey> I don't know that we ever will call it Evernote
<popey> probably call it "Notes" or something
<popey> Only 1st party apps can be called Evernote.
<nik90_> popey: oh ok
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> I've got this error in SDK
<qtros> Cannot open: file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/artwork/ListItemProgressionArrow.png
<qtros> It always happens when I start "Shorts" RSS Reader
<dpm> nik90_, so yeah, essentially what popey said
<qtros> Is someone from SDK team here?
<qtros> Is someone from SDK team here?
<beuno> jdstrand, Text conflict in debian/changelog
<jdstrand> ok, let me fix that
<jdstrand> beuno: pushed
<beuno> jdstrand, reviewed, no blockers, just questions
<nik90_> zbenjamin: hey, can we talk quickly tomorrow morning about some cmake stuf. I am having a slight trouble when I try to add 2 plugins into the same folder
<rpadovani> mhall119, o/ Did you try 100balls today? What do you think of the new physic?
<popey> rpadovani: have you fixed the physics so i can beat mhall119 ?
<popey> i am in danger of pushing my finger through the screen on that game
<qtros> Guys]
<qtros> In "Shorts" we always got "Cannot open: file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/artwork/ListItemProgressionArrow.png" on start
<nik90_> qtros: I think the SDK devs are done for the day
<nik90_> qtros: you should ping them in the morning, afternoon european time (t1mp, kalikiana for instance)
<jdstrand> beuno: ok, responded. thanks for the review!
<Letozaf_> nik90_, Hi :)
<nik90_> Letozaf_: Hi :)
<nik90_> Letozaf_: I noticed that the bug faced is similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1297712 (look at comment #1). However I don't have a solution for it :/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297712 in Ubuntu Clock App "App won't start on desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I found out another thing: launching ubuntu-clock-app, after yesterday's error if I type ctrl-c the clock app opens, but I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805025/
<Letozaf_> nik90_, the clock app seems to work all the same though
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I will maybe try to install utopic on a VM and see what happens there
<nik90_> Letozaf_: oh ok, but the new clock app doesnt?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, haven't tried, il will try it now
<Letozaf_> nik90_, if I launch it with qmlscene I get the error and ctrl-c interrupts everything
<Letozaf_> nik90_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805052/
<Letozaf_> nik90_, yes the bug looks like my problem
<nik90_> Letozaf_: curious why the new one stops completely while the old one continues running
<Letozaf_> nik90_, yes curios
<nik90_> Letozaf_: when you open the old clock app, navigate to the alarms tab and see what happens
<nik90_> Letozaf_: the one difference between the old and new clock app is that in the new one, the alarm model is loaded instantly while in the old one it is only loaded when the user navigates to the alarm tab
<nik90_> which means that the Alarm Model (dependent on EDS) is the cause of the error
<nik90_> but I cannot fathom why I cannot cause the error on my machine
<nik90_> Letozaf_: try removing qtorganizer5-eds package and stop all EDS processes and see if that allows the new clock app to open
<nik90_> clock app should switch to the memory alarm model
<Letozaf_> nik90_, on the old clock app nothing happens if I navigate to the alarms tab
<Letozaf_> nik90_, everything seems to work fine after ctrl-c ... let me do what you said next on the new clock app...
<Letozaf_> nik90_, removing qtorganizer5-eds removes also calendar app, is there a way not to ?
<nik90_> Letozaf_: really? you mean the ubuntu-calendar-app?
<Letozaf_> q
<Letozaf_> nik90_, yes ubuntu-calendar-app and calendar-app
<Letozaf_> n
 * Letozaf_ keeps on typing random letters on IRC, sorry :(
<nik90_> lol
<nik90_> Letozaf_: hmm wasn't aware of the hard dependency on calendar-app
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I have the same error if I lauching calendar-app
<nik90_> Letozaf_: at this point, I am out of ideas officially
<nik90_> Letozaf_: similar to that bug I guess
<Letozaf_> nik90_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805179/
<Letozaf_> nik90_, mmm... I guess I will try on a new VM, I will install utopic there and see what happens
<nik90_> Letozaf_: yeah sry, I can't think of why this is happening.
<Letozaf_> nik90_, no problem, I wouldn't know how to fix this :P
<nik90_> Letozaf_: once you create the vm and set it up, make a copy as a backup
<Letozaf_> nik90_, yes I will thanks
<nik90_> mzanetti: In the timezonemodel class, why did you do void setSource(const QUrl &source); instead of just void setSource(QUrl source) ?
<nik90_> mzanetti: was it to prevent duplication of the variable by the compiler?
<mzanetti> nik90_: yeah, the & makes the difference
<mzanetti> it passes only a reference, not a copy of the url
<nik90_> mzanetti: ok
<Letozaf_> nik90_, yay!! it's working the new clock app
<nik90_> Letozaf_: :)
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I removed qtorganizer5-eds with calendar app and it works
<Letozaf_> nik90_, I do not need calendar app now :P
<nik90_> Letozaf_: hehe..
<nik90_> Letozaf_: Did you try the new VM?
<Letozaf_> nik90_, so it ok for me now :P
<Letozaf_> nik90_, no I was still zsyncing the iso
<Letozaf_> nik90_, for installing utopic on the VM
<nik90_> Letozaf_: ok. The removal of EDS is a temporary measure since on the phone that wouldn't be the real case.
<Letozaf_> nik90_, ok, my goal is to write the autopilot tests for now :)
<nik90_> Letozaf_: Also I will have to talk to elopio about this but we have to isolate the clock app alarms from the tester's machine.
<nik90_> Letozaf_: I dont want your alarms to be filled with autopilot alarms :P
<balloons> ahh yes, app isolation
<Letozaf_> nik90_, :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1316746
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316746 in Ubuntu Weather App "Autopilot tests should properly setup environment" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90_> balloons: yeah..since it requires isolation from EDS, it is a bit more difficult and I don't know (nor have time due to new clock app) to do it
<balloons>  nik90_ we spent some time.. heck, quite a bit of time trying.. apparmor makes it very difficult. I'm thinking perhaps jdstrand original suggestion about running under a different user is the way to go. We've got some more things that make this sane now
<balloons> I wonder if using adt-run fixes this in the interim anyway ....
<nik90_> balloons: would that separate user be deleted after runnign the ap tests automatically?
<balloons> nik90_, yes
<balloons> you could also have a resident autopilot user
<nik90_> yeah. On the desktop, I could always create a new user just for testing.
<nik90_> On the phone, I am not so sure how to do that
<balloons> nik90_, well you wouldn't do it.. the runner would
<balloons> nik90, since you are about I'll go ahead and do the work to get rid of the deprecation warning about using the emulators module for the autopilot tests. It's alot of renaming
<nik90> balloons: ok. I will try to review it today, but if not tomorrow.
 * nik90 is dead tired
<balloons> nik90, ahh, it's nothing important :-)
<balloons> elopio, nik90 I believe this is not longer a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1289616. Do you agree?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289616 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "SDK AP Emulator function for TextField should wait for object creation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: why not?
<balloons> nik90, because the sdk does wait now.. the textfield helper has a self.focus.wait_for
<nik90> balloons: ah ok..so the bug is Fix Released
<balloons> nik90, yes, I believe so.. just want elopio to confirm :-)
<nik90> balloons: ok
<balloons> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/switch-emulators-to-proxy-object/+merge/227103
<balloons> if you are curious :-0
<nik90> looking at it now
<rpadovani> popey, yes, now is a bit more realistic and balls are faster :-) But, more important, on mhall119 phone glasses are smaller :P
<popey> hah
<popey> rpadovani: check G+ ☻
<rpadovani> awww so sweetie!
<mhall119> rpadovani: don't hate the player :-P
<rpadovani> mhall119, I'm still blocked at 540 :P
<mhall119> rpadovani: watch the buckets, not the balls
<rpadovani> I'll try! I need to arrive to 2048!!!
<rpadovani> It's a bit later here, so I go to sleep.. Good night to all :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Peach Ice Cream Day! :-D
<mzanetti> nik90: btw: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-40275
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx. That screenshot does indeed says a thousand words
<nik90> zbenjamin: Good Morning, got a minute?
<brendand> dpm, hello
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<nik90> t1mp: hey
<t1mp> nik90: I have a first version of the header sections here https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/140-headerSections/+merge/227171
<t1mp> nik90: so if you like you can test it already :)
<dpm> hi brendand
<nik90> t1mp: sweet.. quite simple as head.sections..awesome!
<nik90> t1mp: quick question, is it possible to animate the transition between the different sections?
<nik90> t1mp: not sure if you tried the app Project-Dashboard, but something similar
<brendand> dpm, you worked on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/revision/213, right?
<dpm> yes
<brendand> dpm, the PlacesPopover component wants to use PlacesModel.objectName as the objectName of the list item, but it doesn't have any such property
<brendand> dpm, so the places tests are failing in CI
<dpm> brendand, not sure I follow the objectName part. Could you show me the logs of the failing tests? And why are they failing now but not when the MP was submitted?
<brendand> dpm, here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1342336
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342336 in Ubuntu File Manager App "test_go_to_root/home_must_open_the_root/home_directory fails since mako #132" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> dpm, that's what i'm wondering too
<t1mp> nik90: I didn't try that app
<t1mp> nik90: actually I will restrict head.sections.model to a list of strings now until we know better what the sections will be used for, then it will allow a model, and a custom delegate
<t1mp> nik90: yes it is possible to animate, but I don't think the designers have ideas for that yet
<nik90> t1mp: yeah that's fine
<nik90> dpm: ping
<nik90> dpm: hey, say I have strings like "20 minutes", "30 minutes" and so on, when I use Qt.locale(), it returns them as "20,00 minutes". Should I instead just hardcode those numbers while keeping the "minutes" string translatable?
<brendand> dpm, the links to the CI runs are broken in the merge proposal
<t1mp> renato|afk: hi, I have the first MR for the header sections ready https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/140-headerSections/+merge/227171
<brendand> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/placesmodel-2/+merge/224037
<t1mp> renat__: ^
<t1mp> echan
<dpm> nik90, I'd use plural forms -> i18n.tr("%1 minute", "%1 minutes", time).arg(time)
<t1mp> ah no, correct channel :)
<brendand> dpm, i guess jenkins doesn't keep all the builds
<Guest12374> cros compilling SDL app creating a problem...can anybody help
<nik90> dpm: so the translator would only see "minute" and "minutes" as translatable?
<dpm> nik90, they'll see something like this: https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/trunk/+pots/music-app/ca/12/+translate
<dpm> nik90, and it will automatically show multiple plural forms for those languages using more than two. E.g. https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/trunk/+pots/music-app/ar/12/+translate
<nik90> dpm: sweet.thnx
<brendand> dpm, is there someone who can work on a fix?
<dpm> brendand, I'm looking at it now
<brendand> dpm, thanks
<Guest12374> can any body help me for cross-compiling the code
<brendand> Guest12374, ubuntu-devel, not here
<brendand> Guest12374, and don't say 'the code'. i know it's sdl you're wanting to compile but others won't
<nik90> rpadovani: fixed the clock app license headers as you requested. https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-license-headers/+merge/227183
<rpadovani> thanks nik90 :-)
<Diogo> hi
<Diogo> how do i install sync monitor ??
<pkunal-parmar> may be try this
<pkunal-parmar> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1
<Diogo> where do i add that code??
<pkunal-parmar> like , sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1
<pkunal-parmar> on terminal
<Diogo> ow ok
<Diogo> it didnt work
<pkunal-parmar> you are getting error ?
<Diogo> yes
<pkunal-parmar> what?
<pkunal-parmar> and what ubuntu version you are using ?
<Diogo> it whasnt ablte to find qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1
<Diogo> 14.04
<pkunal-parmar> ahh,
<pkunal-parmar> may be package is not available on 14.04
<Diogo> that version do you use??
<pkunal-parmar> I am able to install it on 14.10
<Diogo> just a lil question, do app developers need to use always a version a head of others??
<Diogo> because as i saw these days many other developers are using 14.10 but i just dont know why
<pkunal-parmar> yes, may of app developers use beta version of ubuntu
<pkunal-parmar> some packages are not backported quickly and we need those to add features
<pkunal-parmar> so we use latest ubuntu version for app development
<karni> Tricky question incoming -- can I change the background of the new Header? (not head.contents, ALL of the header)
<karni> If you ask why, let's say branding involved.
<Diogo> pkunal im a noob app developer that just finished his first app do you thing that for me it would be good to use the beta version do develope more apps??
<karni> Diogo: the fact is you might be able to develop on 14.04, but your test/run environment must be either emulator or phone, if you use any of the 14.10 sdk features.
<karni> Diogo: If you're just starting, there's no need to upgrade to utopic. Even though it's stable for me, I would suggest if you wanted the "latest and greatest". You can still learn a lot with 14.04.
<karni> nik90: perhaps you would know :D? Tricky question incoming -- can I change the background of the new Header? (not head.contents, ALL of the header)
<pkunal-parmar> Diogo, what karni says is correct, if you dont need to use latest version, if you use emulator
<Diogo> i tryed to use emlator but after 5h it didnt work
<nik90> karni: I dont think so. However the SDK devs are planning to add support for hiding the header. So may be once that lands, you could hide the SDK header and implement one yourself in the page
<nik90> t1mp: do you think this is the right approach for that? ^^
<karni> nik90: I see. Alternatively, not use the phone PageStack/Page component alltogether. QML is rather flexible.
<nik90> karni: yes, but you lose out on a lot of features
<pkunal-parmar> Diogo, I am not sure if syncmonitor has ppa for trusty, but if its there then you can add it, do you need to use any other such feature ?
<Diogo> and i asked how i could install the dyncmonitor because i download the callander app to see how it works
<karni> nik90: I'd prefer to be able to change the background, rather than roll yet another own component :)
<karni> nik90: thanks for feedback
<pkunal-parmar> Diogo, for to use calendar, i would recommend to use 14.10
<pkunal-parmar> its hard to get it working on 14.04
<nik90> Diogo: here is the thing, you can stick with 14.04 and do your development, but you can test it by running it in the emulator.
<nik90> Diogo: this way you keep 14.04, while running your development code on the latest phone image using the emulator.
<karni> nik90: Yes, I told him exactly just that ^_^
<karni> he didn't have luck with the emulator, though
<karni> anyways, /me back to code
<Diogo> nike90: i tryed to run the emulator but after trying 5h to just enter the emulator i haved up
<karni> Diogo: nvidia graphics you got there? I had no luck with the emulator.
<nik90> Diogo: ah okay, didn't read the backlog fully
<t1mp> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panelHeight/+merge/225493 is ready for another review
<t1mp> nik90: let me read back
<nik90> Diogo, karni: I am running it on Nvidia
<Diogo> i dont have any graphics card on my laptop and pc
<karni> nik90: noveau drivers?
<nik90> karni: no proprietary
<nik90> karni: need proprietary for gaming :)
<karni> nik90: perhaps that's the difference, no worky with noveau
<karni> hehe :)
<nik90> :D
<Diogo> only intel grapthics
<nik90> Diogo: I would expect it to work with intel as well. I have a Intel+Nvidia system.
<nik90> Diogo: but anyways, if not the emulator, then yes you would need 14.10
<t1mp> karni: nik90 was completely right. There is a MainView.backgroundColor which also changes the background of the header, but it is not possible yet to change the background of the header only
<karni> t1mp: wohoo \o/ !!
<pkunal-parmar> Diogo, may be just use virtual machine
<nik90> Diogo: +1 to what pkunal-parmar said
<Diogo> my laptop has an celeron M 530 and 3gb of ram
<nik90> Diogo: ah :/ then you wouldn't have a pleasant experience
<t1mp> karni: are you happy that you cannot set the background color for header only? Or is there a misunderstanding?
<t1mp> karni: nik90 was also right that this feature is planned to be added
<karni> t1mp: I don't care :D haha, I needed the header *and* background white anyway haha
<karni> t1mp: thanks!!
<nik90> Diogo: but may I ask what are you developing?
<t1mp> karni: okay, then better use the MainView background :D
<karni> haha yes
<Diogo> i finished an energy payment calculator
<t1mp> I think in general the apps look prettier when the header and main background are the same color
<nik90> Diogo: because say you are targetting the stable ubuntu touch phones which come out, then you will be developing against the stable development framework which should be available in the stable ubuntu release.
<karni> t1mp: usually, yes
<nik90> Diogo: so for instance, when 14.10 framework is stable, it will be available with 14.10 when it is released. But when that happens, the 15.04 development framework will be released.
<Diogo> then i need to move to 15.04
<nik90> Diogo: if you want to use 15.04 development framework, yes
<nik90> Diogo: but that's the thing though, the phones which will be out, will still be using the 14.10 framework. So your user base won't require that
<Diogo> nike90:  if not keeping use the 14.10
<Diogo> yea your right
<nik90> Diogo: yes. You just have to make sure when 14.10 is deprecated though. But I am sure there will be a grace period for taht
<nik90> that*
<Diogo> nike90: until 15.04 comes out
<Diogo> nike90: is 14.10 stable??
<pkunal-parmar> Diogo, i used it, have not faced any issue yet
<Diogo> ok, i think i'll upgrade my system today
<Diogo> pkunal-parmar :  how do i do it in 14.04
<pkunal-parmar> try update-manager -d
<nik90> Diogo: I run in a VM and it seems stable.
<Diogo> my laptop cant handel that
<pkunal-parmar> Diogo, how about dual boot ?
<Diogo> so im going to clean up first the laptop, then try to update to utopic
<pkunal-parmar> may be a small partition for 14.10
<Diogo> can be to
<Diogo> yea
<Diogo> is utopic avaliable on the site??
<karni> Diogo: just google 'ubuntu download 14.10' :) first link most probably
<Diogo> ok thnx guys :)
<Guest71295> hi, I am in the process of porting 32bit Litte Endian PowerPC.  Is this right place to ask?
<karni> Guest71295: #ubuntu-devel probably
<karni> Guest71295: unless you're porting an app
<Guest71295> Well, I am not building app instead I am trying to build ubuntu 14.04 powerpcle version, and I just finished powerpcle based cross compiler (binutils, glibc, gcc, linux header)
<Guest71295> I am about to begin to build rootfs (ubuntu-core, or whichever appropriate) but I architecture name is not defined in debian, so
<karni> Guest71295: try #ubuntu-devel, I'm sorry this is not the appropriate channel for your question
<Guest71295> I am kind of stuck to proceed further.
<Guest71295> Oh.. sorry. Do you recommend appropriate channel if you know?
<Guest71295> Thank you !! karmi!
<karni> Guest71295: you are most welcome. try #ubuntu-devel
<balloons> nik90, so for https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/switch-emulators-to-proxy-object/+merge/227103, shall we just call custom_proxy_objects.py, helpers.py?
<mihir> popey: ping !!!
<mihir> popey: sorry missed the meeting
<karni> anyone figured out sharing a qmlscene'run app via Google Hangout screenshare? (other than sharing the whole screen)
<popey> mihir: no worries, things are moving forwards ☻
<mihir> popey: glad, thanks for approvals for MR
<popey> happy times!
<mihir> popey: any major updates?
<popey> mihir: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-touch-meeting/2014/ubuntu-touch-meeting.2014-07-17-13.01.moin.txt :D
<nik90> balloons: yeah, if you are happy with it
<balloons> nik90, kk, I'll do the rename
<balloons> dpm or popey, can one of you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/autopkgtest/+merge/226894?
<balloons> I'd like to get reminders in the image, and this should help make it possible. I haven't heard back 100% positive from fginther that running with autopkgtest will work for reminders, but I think it's our best option
<dpm> balloons, reminders is in the image already, just not on the dashboard. This is something that I got confused with earlier in the week too
<balloons> dpm, yes yes :-) It made the first step a few days ago.. but it should be on the dashboard :-)
<dpm> balloons, I'd love to help with that MP, but I really don't know a thing about autopkgtest, and the only review I could do would be on syntax, as per the previous comment on it
<popey> indeed :|
<balloons> thanks guys.. I'll get someone else to have a peek. I was hoping to get one of you to try running tests this way.. *cough* popey *cough*
<popey> nice try
<fginther> balloons, I'm still working on that, just fighting through too many other interruptions. I think adt-run is the best option.
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks for working on that panelHeight fix :) ... regarding the searching issue do you need anymore from me or have you figured out if it is an issue in the sdk?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes I was working on some other stuff first, but the panelHeight MR is ready now to be reviewed
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ fyi :) https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panelHeight/+merge/225493
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks, let me know if you need me todo anything else with the searching :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: for the searching it looks like you put all the information needed there
<ahayzen> \o/
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay. I will get to the bug, but it is only one of many on my list unfortunately https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bugs?search=Search&field.assignee=tpeeters
<t1mp> I'll make it critical though
<ahayzen> t1mp, no worries...but it is blocking us from landing the search support... would there be any particular files i could investigate over if i decided to try and fix the issue? or is it best just to wait for u to get round to it as you know that component inside out?
<ahayzen> hah bug 1223050 is probably what causes some of our craziness in the now playing page
<ubot5> bug 1223050 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[PageStack] Calling positionViewAtIndex cause the page header misbehave" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223050
<t1mp> ahayzen: PageHeadStyle.qml (there are two, the bigger one is the more interesting one) probably, and maybe PageHeadConfiguration.qml and MainView.qml
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you decide to try some debugging please comment your findings on the bug report and feel free to ask me any questions
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok i may take a look if i get stuck playing about with bottom edge and other things in the music-app :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you add the music app to that positionViewAtIndex bug?
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'm only assuming it is causing the issue for us as when you bring up the toolbar we jump to the current track in the queue using positionViewAtIndex()...and IIRC the header sometimes does overlap
<ahayzen> but yeah i'll add us in and leave a comment
<t1mp> ok, thanks
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks for ur help as usual i'll leave the comment after dinner :)
<t1mp> np, enjoy your meal :)
<balloons> nik90, about?
<avoine> Hi there,
<avoine> is it possible to launch an app with uri-dispatcher and using arguments? To do something like: application:///note-app.desktop#file=my_file.txt
<avoine> or I could just use  upstart-app-launch directly
<nik90> balloons: pong (was having dinner)
<balloons> nik90, hey, so I was digging into clock AP tests.. can't remember what I was going to ask now heh
<balloons> ohh, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1272337
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1272337 in Ubuntu Clock App "EDS reverts alarm status immediately" [High,Triaged]
<nik90>  balloons it is still a bug :/
<nik90> balloons: it is a loop issue which I need to discuss with zsombor when he gets back
<balloons> kk
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> kenvandine, what format should the directory be for the move() method?
<kenvandine> a string, full path
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'm currently giving it... ~/Music/Imported
<ahayzen> ah
<kenvandine> i don't think ~ will work
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so will i need a file:// infront as well?
<kenvandine> nope
<ahayzen> ok so /home/phablet/Music/Imported should work
<kenvandine> humm... now it makes me wonder if there is a way to get QStandardPaths in qml
<ahayzen> kenvandine, are we supposed to assume /home/phablet or is there a qml method i can call to convert ~/Music
<ahayzen> hah
<kenvandine>  /home/phablet is ugly...
<ahayzen> yeah and not good if we ever have multi user (eg tablet)
<kenvandine> but not sure there is a standard way to get that in qml
<kenvandine> what does filemanager-app do?
<ahayzen> we have Qt.resolvedUrl() maybe now i've fixed a few things tht'll work
<ahayzen> (but that does add file://)
<kenvandine> i think file:/// will be ok
<kenvandine> but not required
<ahayzen> ok
 * ahayzen thinks the filemanager app is c++ and qml
<t1mp> ahayzen, kenvandine is $HOME set on device? you can get env variables
<kenvandine> oh you can?
<t1mp> in cpp at least
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> he needs it from qml
<ahayzen> echo $HOME works...but yeah i need it in QML
<t1mp> you can expose it I guess
<kenvandine> QStandardPaths via qml would rock :)
<ahayzen> +1
<kenvandine> or i can make my bindings deal with ~/
<kenvandine> :-D
<t1mp> in UITK source, check i18n.cpp, setDomain() function
<kenvandine> ahayzen, did you try the ~/Music ?
<ahayzen> it was ~/Music...
<kenvandine> ahayzen, and did that fail?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i got 'Failed to move content to: "file://~/Music/Imported/Thu Jul 17 22:02:36 2014 GMT+0100-3.mp3"'
<t1mp> yeah you'd need to make it a cpp plugin for qml just to get the homedir
<ahayzen> ah that was the one with the file:// hang on
<ahayzen> 'Failed to move content to: "~/Music/Imported/Thu Jul 17 21:54:54 2014 GMT+0100-3.mp3"'
<kenvandine> ahayzen, ok, makes sense
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i assume it creates the dirs if they don't exist?
<kenvandine> i can just make the content-hub api handle that case
<kenvandine> ahayzen, it does
<kenvandine> t1mp, i'd rather just make the content-hub bindings handle the use case :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, unless i copy the /home/$USER/ from the incoming filepath?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, you could
<ahayzen> as this path is known to the app? file:///home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/7/3.mp3
<ahayzen> i'll check that hard coding it to /home/phablet works first though :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, you can check to see if home matches the first position of the path, and if it does take the 1st and 2nd positions
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yep :) i'll try that after checking that hard coding it actually moves the file and nothing else isn't causing it to fail :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: yes that makes more sense :)
<jdstrand> beuno: hey, did you start working on bug #1342571? shall I?
<ubot5> bug 1342571 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu) "No such file or directory: './data/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.json'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342571
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ok hardcoding is working, so i'll extract the $HOME from the incoming filepath...thanks for your help :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, no problem
<beuno> jdstrand, I didn't, sorry
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Mandela Day! :-D
<brendand> dpm, did you get to look at the filemanager issue yesterday?
<dpm> hi brendand, sorry, I haven't, and I don't think I'll have time today or this weekend either
<brendand> dpm, it's becoming a promotion blocker, so it would be good to find someone who can work on it
<dpm> brendand, ack, we'll discuss it with popey on our core apps review call in about 1h
<popey> t1mp: do you have an ETA for bug 1317816 and bug 1315884 ?
<ubot5> bug 1317816 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[sdk] Header icon color should be the same as the header text color" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317816
<ubot5> bug 1315884 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Allow Header style customization per Page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315884
<t1mp> popey: I'm finishing "header sections" this week and then start going through those bug
<t1mp> popey: I try to squeeze them in next week (when I'm at a print). The amount of work to fix those bugs shouldn't be very much
<popey> t1mp: thanks
<t1mp> popey: do you need to change header style for a specific app?
<popey> t1mp: yes, weather
<t1mp> popey: what about MainView.backgroundColor?
<popey> we already have a background colour
<popey> which changes based on weather
<t1mp> that also changes the header background. A workaround would be to use that for header color, and inside the Page add a background
<t1mp> if you need it today ;)
<t1mp> still the icon color in the header I need to fix
<popey> ya
<nik90> renat__: hey, thnx for confirming that bug 1338697 is not due to EDS. I will coordinate with zsombor to fix it in the SDK side
<ubot5> bug 1338697 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarm sound url read from a saved alarm is always empty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338697
<nik90> t1mp: I have been having an interesting issue with the header button in autopilot. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55Gs35e-jxxVnAtY1NWbVRJWXFYNUlYZC1scjRtWjlMbTdF/edit?usp=sharing
<nik90> t1mp: as you can see we gave it an objectName=saveAlarmAction, but in autopilot vis, it is changed to saveAlarmAction_header_button
<nik90> t1mp: I am using the autopilot SDK helper which provides header.click_action_button() function
<t1mp> nik90: that is correct
<t1mp> nik90: you give the objectName to the ACTION
<t1mp> nik90: the button is not the same, but it uses the action to set its text and icon
<t1mp> and onTriggered
<t1mp> nik90: you should not be selecting that button with select_single
<t1mp> nik90: but use the header proxy object to call click_action_button("saveAlarmAction")
<t1mp> nik90: that function will automatically do the right thing (either click the button, or open the overflow and click the list item in there)
<t1mp> nik90: the click_action_button function knows that it needs to add "_header_button" to the objectname
<nik90> t1mp: ok
<t1mp> nik90: fyi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7814169/
<nik90> t1mp: looking at the code, I did header.click_action_button('saveAlarmAction')
<nik90> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gBaZ2fPQ
 * nik90 heads to lunch
<t1mp> header.click_action_button('saveAlarmAction') should be good
<t1mp> nik90: weird.. it should have found the AbstractButton with name saveAlarmAction_header_bbutton
<t1mp> :s
<t1mp> yeah, lunch. me too
 * t1mp bbl
<dpm> jdstrand, could you help me figure out what the click reviewer tools are hinting at here? We're getting errors on the reminders-app click package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7813643/
<brunogirin> Noobie question: if I want to write touch apps that target the devel channel, do I need to run 14.10 or can I do that on 14.04? (SDK installed from PPA)
<beuno> brunogirin, in theory, you should be able to target 14.10 from 14.04, but there may be some bugs still to work out
<beuno> bzoltan would know in detail
<brunogirin> beuno thanks, I can work round bugs :) I also assume that doing something in pure QML probably helps
<beuno> brunogirin, the plan, IIRC, is to use chroots for each release
<beuno> so anything you use should work
<brunogirin> OK, thanks
<nik90> brunogirin: if you use the emulator you can do that now
<nik90> brunogirin: the SDK package in the trusty won't be updated, however if you run the emulator, you can test your application for 14.10 and later releases as well
<nik90> brunogirin: doesn't matter if it pure qml or apps with C++ plugins
<beuno> but there's the PPA though, right?
<nik90> beuno: yeah, but the PPA hasn't been updated since the transition to Qt 5.3
<brunogirin> nik90 so is it better to use the PPA or the trusty package?
<nik90> beuno: the PPA is used to only update the SDK tools like Qtcreator, click packaging, C++ plugin templates and so on
<nik90> brunogirin: add the PPA since it brings the above ^^
<brunogirin> nik90 thanks
<nik90> np
<mihir> nik90: ping!!
<nik90> mihir: pong1
<mihir> nik90: anyway we can navigate an app to settings . using URI ?
<mihir> i couldn't find in documentation..
<nik90> mihir:  Qt.openUrlExternally("settings:///system/time-date")
<nik90> mihir:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<mihir> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> mihir: I am not sure if this still works since I did this research several months ago
<nik90> mihir: best to ask Laney, tedg about this
<mihir> Hmm okay i'll give a try, i need to test this into emulator.
<mihir> I am trying , to navigate to accounts if there are not accounts setup in device.
<nik90> mihir: well the reminders app is doing that atm on the phone
<jdstrand> dpm: what part in particular?
<nik90> rpadovani: could you help mihir on this ^^
<jdstrand> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814573/ ?
<dpm> jdstrand, sorry, I should have been more specific, L90 -> KeyError: 'account-provider'
<dpm> jdstrand, argh, L190, I mean
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> that is a coding error I think
<jdstrand> dpm: can you give me the click?
<mihir> nik90: okay , i'll try to do
<rpadovani> mihir, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L105
<dpm> popey, do you still have the click over which you ran http://paste.ubuntu.com/7813643/ ^^?
<mihir> rpadovani: thanks :)
<popey> dpm: its in the store
<popey> dpm: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/403/download/?version=0.5.184
<dpm> jdstrand, do you have access to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/403/download/?version=0.5.184 ? If not, I can put it somewhere accessible for you
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> thanks
<mihir> rpadovani: it goes directly to setttings/Accounts?
<rpadovani> mihir, yes, see this function to open the account page: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L65
<mihir> rpadovani: okay, but it redirect to the page that is designed inside reminders app , right?
<rpadovani> mihir, oh, my bad, wrong line
<rpadovani> just a sec
<mihir> rpadovani: np :)
<jdstrand> oh, it is just click-show-files
<mihir> rpadovani: i did try to look into code, and couldn't find any URI dispatcher
<jdstrand> easy fix
<rpadovani> mihir, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L328
<rpadovani> mihir, you need to set your options in setup
<rpadovani> then  onClicked: setup.exec()
<mihir> rpadovani: gotcha :)
<mihir> rpadovani: thanks
<jdstrand> dpm: fixed in r210
<rpadovani> yw :-)
<dpm> ah, awesome jdstrand, so I guess this is not something we need to fix in the app, and just wait for the next click-reviewers-tools update, right?
<jdstrand> dpm: the app does not need to be fixed. it seems like you are running this from a branch-- just update your branch it will be fine
<dpm> cool, thanks. popey ^
<mihir> popey: trivial mr, test if you have some time https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1338956/+merge/226362
<jdstrand> dpm: the bug was click-show-files was trying to show the files for all the different online account types even when the click only specified a subset of online account hooks
<jdstrand> simple bug in the tool
<jdstrand> (sorry)
<mihir_> can anyone confirm this bug on after testing on device , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1322551 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322551 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Keyboard appears sideways when trying to edit a new event" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> np, thanks for the quick fix jdstrand
<rpadovani> mihir_, nope
<rpadovani> I'm not able to reproduce it
<mihir_> Okay thanks rpadovani :)
<jdstrand> beuno: I'm assigning bug #1342571 to me
<ubot5> bug 1342571 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu) "No such file or directory: './data/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.json'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342571
<beuno> jdstrand, thanks, sorry
<bzoltan> beuno: brunogirin:  You can target the 14.10 when your environment is 14.10. All you need is to set the correct framework in the manifest.json file. It can be done in the QTCreator's Publish page in the manifest tab.
<bzoltan> beuno:  it is not really a bug but a non complete feature. The device or the click chroot do not have APIs to tell what frameworks they support. The workaround what i will do on Monday is that i install the click in the chroot and list the available frameworks. But that is still a hack.
<brunogirin> bzoltan: do you mean target 14.10 when the environment is 14.04?
<bzoltan> brunogirin:  ehh... Friday 6pm ... of course  I mean that
<brunogirin> bzoltan: I know the feeling :)
<nik90> kalikiana: hey is there a place where I can find the c++ documentation API for U1db?
<nik90> kalikiana: I am trying to use U1db in a QML C++ plugin that needs to take a u1db query object and do some processing of data
<kalikiana> nik90: libu1db-qt5-doc
<nik90> kalikiana: thnx
<dpm> mhall119, while you're putting the c++ docs under d.u.c/api/scopes, could you add that one as well? ^ (i.e. libu1db-qt5-doc)
<mhall119> dpm: sure, I'm having to do some work on my doxygen import script, because the libaccounts-qt docs didn't have the same meta-data files as the libunity-scopes docs did
<nik90> kalikiana: when I include #include <Query>, Qt doesn't seem to recognize it. Is there anything I might need to add to the cmakelist to get it in
<mhall119> dpm: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/Accounts/
<dpm> mhall119, UOA docs looking good, nice work!
<mhall119> dpm: who owns the content in libu1db-qt5-doc ?
<dpm> mhall119, would it be possible to hide empty pages? Or blacklist them? E.g. the libaccounts-qt one is empty
<mhall119> dpm: manually yes
<dpm> mhall119, kalikiana owns it afaik
<mhall119> dpm: but ideally we should get content added to those pages
<mhall119> kalikiana: what are you using to generate the docs in libu1db-qt5-doc?
<dpm> mhall119, indeed, but I think 'libacconts-qt' in this case might just be a placeholder
<mhall119> it's not, it's the equivalent of http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/index/
<dpm> ok
<mhall119> dpm: if you look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/accounts-qt/ it's similarly blank
<dpm> gotcha, so it's the top page that needs populating
<mhall119> yup
<kalikiana> mhall119: qdoc
<kalikiana> nik90: do you have libu1db-qt5-dev installed?
 * nik90 checks
<nik90> kalikiana: apparently not
<mhall119> kalikiana: ah, thanks, just didn't recognize it
<nik90> kalikiana: I still get, Query: No such file or directory. I restarted qtc to make sure
 * nik90 goes to prepare dinner
<kalikiana> nik90: how about #include <query.h> I've not actually tried before if the "c++ style" includes work, it might need a magic file in the includes folder
<mhall119> kalikiana: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/U1db/
<mhall119> how's that look?
<mhall119> btw, the tutorials are still talking about QML
<snizzo> if I got an app into the store, does it mean I'm a pioneer? :)
<mhall119> snizzo: if it's published, yes
<snizzo> great then! :D
<mhall119> snizzo: http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers/#com.ubuntu.developer.reavsoft is that you?
<snizzo> mhall119: yes, it's me :)
<mhall119> congratulations!
<snizzo> thank you! I have to change my name btw
<mhall119> snizzo: we process new developers every month or so, so it might take a while before you're contacted about your t-shirt, but it'll happen
<snizzo> great! I'm very happy, I'll publish an other app soon. I had to setup a dedicated pc for developing with ubuntu touch as my working pc (14.04) has some issues with 14.10 chroots :)
<mhall119> popey: do we have a process for reporting apps that violate ToS?
<mhall119> beuno: ^^ ?
<mhall119> specifically look at the "Mario fisher" app, it isn't what it's advertised as being
<beuno> mhall119, not yet, no
<mhall119> beuno: that app is just a screenshot of what looks like an old widget showcase, but it's described as being a game
<beuno> mhall119, I'll take it down and talk to the developer
<mhall119> thank you
<popey> mhall119: beuno i think it's not a malicious app - it's just packaged incorrectly
<popey> looks like it was ported from another platform but the guy didn't quite put it all in the right place
<beuno> I see
<beuno> so ratings and reviews should take care of it
<popey> yes, he's just put the index.html in the wrong place
<popey> well, among other faux pas ☻
<Aki-Thinkpad> Hey I am considering looking into creating a pair programming plugin for the ubuntu sdk. The design I am thinking of would be very straightforward in just syncing the text documents currently open.
<Aki-Thinkpad> However, I question whether such a thing would be so straight forward. Would anyone care to add some criticism to this idea?
<mhall119> popey: it might not be malicious, but you're not getting what was described, so it's still deceptive, however unintentional
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: do you have experience making QtCreator plugins?
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, No; Plugin creating experience, but not with QtCreator. I got lots of time on my hands though :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, I am thinking of tying the session to Bzr. IE; to set up sync, you pull a branch from LP, so you can make sure you have an identical base to work off of.
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: that would only sync as you commit, which might be too slow for pair programming
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, Oh I am speaking of the initial sync; to make sure the sessions are on parity
<Aki-Thinkpad> after that, it would be a simple monitoring of the files in question, and just constantly pushing any changes that are made
<balloons> can anyone tell me how to override a default property of an sdk component?
<mhall119> balloons: you mean change the default for all new instances?
<balloons> mhall119, just in the object itself.. I think I'm doing it properly (just calling the property and setting a value).. just doesn't seem to be taking affect
<mhall119> balloons: show me
<balloons> mhall119, sure.. one sec
<balloons> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815690/. I want to set the maximum for the datepicker. You can see we trying to set it
<balloons> lol, I see my max is under my date
<balloons> hah
 * balloons edits accordingly
<balloons> I set the date property to a fixed date, but still doesn't work. So what am I missing?
<balloons> t1mp, are you still about?
<balloons> mhall119, I think it's working, my issue sadly is a bit more complex. Thanks for the help
<elopio> jhodapp: I tested the silo with mediaplayer. Would you like to test something there, or should I just continue with the landing?
<jhodapp> elopio: I won't have the time to test it myself, but maybe you could get someone else to verify the silo for you?
<popey> balloons: are you able to help find someone who can help with the tests on https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEvent-Contact/+merge/223570  ?
<balloons> popey, yes I saw your request this morning. That makes 2 pending things with calendar atm
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, I am about to get started w/ a flow chart. Just curious if you have any thoughts to share before hand about this. Anything to look out for?
<popey> balloons: sorry, didn't realise I had already asked
<balloons> I need to look at what they changed.. are they using a custom component or someting from the toolkit? if it's from the toolkit, we should have a helper, and it should be simple
<balloons> if there's no helper, that's a bigger issue as one will need to be written, etc
<popey> I'm not sure
<balloons> that makes 2 of us :-) once I know we'll have a good answer
 * balloons ends the drama and looks
<popey> heh
<balloons> looks fine, it's a popover list. It does have a filter on it though
<balloons> i'll tenatively say it will be fine
<elopio> jhodapp: well, as we are only changing the autopilot tests, and I've run them on jenkins like 20 times and on my devs also many times, I don't think we need anybody else to verify another time.
<jhodapp> elopio: ok, running them fresh on jenkins counts...I mainly wanted on another machine other than the development one :)
<elopio> jhodapp: I confirmed the silo on a freshly flashed mako, so I think we are safe.
<jhodapp> elopio: ok, your call then
<jdstrand> beuno: fyi, https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/click-reviewers-tools/lp1342571/+merge/227393
<beuno> jdstrand, +1
<jdstrand> beuno: thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-19
<dzt131> Good day everyone! I want to buy a smartphone "DNS SI4301", it is one of the cheapest on the market with intel Atom. How do you think, can I install ubuntu touch on it?
<dzt131> #channel list
<gerlowskija> Has anyone seen this error message when running phablet-test-run: "sh: 1: /usr/bin/python: not found"?
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, o_O   not I,
<Aki-Thinkpad> do you have python installed?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Hi filks; does anyone have experience programming "Pair Programming"? I am starting a new project to create a ubuntu sdk plugin to enable this, and I'd like some input on my program design. I am creating a flowchart in google docs, and would really value any input
<Aki-Thinkpad> folks *
<gerlowskija> Aki-Thinkpad, I do..python 2 and 3.
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, any ideas why its doing that then?
<gerlowskija> well my thought was that maybe it was looking for python on my device and couldn't find it.  idk
<gerlowskija> but my understanding was that python came pre-installed on the devices.
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, can you get to a terminal in the phablet and check?
<gerlowskija> I can try.  I'm not super familiar with phablet...is that the same as ssh-ing to the device?
<gerlowskija> Aki-Thinkpad, I can take a look at your design by the way..not sure that I'm the best person to take a look, but bad eyes are better than none, right?
<gerlowskija> it turns out Python wasn't on my Touch image btw, I guess it isn't included by default.  Thanks for the pointer in the right direction
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, great
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec
<Aki-Thinkpad> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hv6GY0SjyGreuuNziK_1HmTJy6p69gmyNtjFV4yxiVk/edit#gid=624179865
<snizzo> I know this sound like a silly question, but how can i change my full name on ubuntu developer?
<snizzo> ah found
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, hey you still kicking around?
<gerlowskija> I'm back now..I wasn't sure if you were still around so I went out to run a few errands.
<gerlowskija> Aki-Thinkpad,
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, ah hey
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah I am just going through this with some people.
<Aki-Thinkpad> i'd love your input
<gerlowskija> Well hopefully I can come up w/ something useful.  What kindof feedback are you looking for?
<gerlowskija> Just thoughts/suggestions for dealing with the questions on the left-hand-side?
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, oh great
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah
<Aki-Thinkpad> if you want to leave notes for them
<Aki-Thinkpad> I was looking into the first question
<Aki-Thinkpad> sheesh, I am juggling conversations
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, come join #vienna
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-20
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, I am having trouble including the u1db class in the timezonemodel
<mzanetti> nik90: hi
<nik90> mzanetti: I was told to install libu1db-qt5-dev and libu1db-qt5-doc
<nik90> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> yeah, that sounds about right
<mzanetti> nik90: have a branch I could look at?
<nik90> mzanetti: the docs say that I should import #include <Query>, however qtc says that it cannot be found
<nik90> mzanetti: sure, https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/15-world-clocks
<mzanetti> nik90: mist likely you're missing some pkg_config stuff in CMakeLists.txt
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I never figured how to determine what to put in pkg_config stuff
<nik90> mzanetti: like the DBus issue I had earlier
<mzanetti> nik90: well, for qt modules its quite easy
<mzanetti> nik90: you just use qt5_use_module(<target> module ... )
<mzanetti> nik90: and each qt doc page should tell you in which module a class is
<nik90> mzanetti: ah
<nik90> mzanetti: for dbus, i see the module name at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qdbus.html
<nik90> cool
<mzanetti> nik90: in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/ you see the installed ones
<mzanetti> and their names
 * nik90 looks
<mzanetti> nik90: in the example of u1db I'd do this:
<mzanetti> first, check out the contents of the -dev pacakge with dpkg -L libu1db-qt5-dev
<mzanetti> and see if there's some cmake module file or a pkgconfig file (.pc)
<mzanetti> in this case, yes, there is: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/libu1db-qt5.pc
<nik90> mzanetti: ah..there it says I should put lu1db-qt5 in the cmake
<nik90> I mean u1db-qt5
<mzanetti> nik90: and then find another CMakeLists.txt that uses some pkgconfig  stuff :), I mostly use unity8
<mzanetti> grepping for pkgconfig over the CMakeLists.txt files gives me a few results, lets check the one in plugins/Unity/Launcher/CMakeLists.txt for example
<mzanetti> so, looks like you need this to include PkgConfig in general, if you don't have it yet:
<mzanetti> include(FindPkgConfig)
<mzanetti> and then you can use pkg_check_modules to include the modules you need
<nik90> sorry but I am not sure I follow the last few lines from the grepping part
<mzanetti> hehe... ok let me try again
<nik90> so you grep pkgconfig in the unity8 cmake files?
<mzanetti> yeah, like this: grep -ri pkgconfig *
<nik90> ok
<mzanetti> just to find all usages of pkgconfig in there
<mzanetti> and get some examples
<nik90> ah
<mzanetti> that gives you, amongs others, this file: plugins/Unity/Launcher/CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> I just picked this randomly
 * nik90 branches the unity8 code to try this out
<mzanetti> that one has nice examples how to include stuff using pkgconfig
<mzanetti> right at the top of the file
<mzanetti> I'm sure you can figure how to adapt this for libu1db-qt5-dev
<mzanetti> if not, ping me again
<nik90> will do .. thnx
<nik90> mzanetti: I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/7824803/
<nik90> same error though
<mzanetti> let me try
<mzanetti> nik90: I guess that gives you a cmake error/warning
<nik90> mzanetti: I got query.h: no file or folder found
<mzanetti> nik90: just try running cmake alone
<mzanetti> doesn't that tell you:
<mzanetti> -- checking for module 'lu1db-qt5'
<mzanetti> --   package 'lu1db-qt5' not found
 * nik90 checks
<nik90> mzanetti: yup
<mzanetti> nik90: so that's the first thing... you misspelled the package name
<mzanetti> its libu1db-qt5, not lu1db-qt5
<nik90> mzanetti: I copied the library name from http://paste.ubuntu.com/7824851/ (the .pc file)
 * mzanetti can't find lu1db-qt5 in there
<mzanetti> ah right... the -l call
<nik90> Libs: -L${libdir} -lu1db-qt5
<mzanetti> you need to give the name of that .pc file, not what it does inside
<nik90> ah
<mzanetti> nik90: next issue:
<mzanetti> nik90: the pkgconfig seems to work a bit different, unlike other cmake files you don't give the target where you want to include the stuff, you give a variable prefix (don't ask me why)
<mzanetti> nik90: so you'd do something like that:
<mzanetti> nik90: pkg_check_modules(LIBU1DB libu1db-qt5)
<mzanetti> nik90: that would then prepare a bunch of variables for you.
<mzanetti> all of them starting with LIBU1DB
<mzanetti> one of them is LIBU1DB_INCLUDE_DIRS
<mzanetti> you can add that in include_directories()
<nik90> ah ok
<mzanetti> nik90: and another is LIBU1DB_LDFLAGS which you should pass to target_link_libraries
<mzanetti> nik90: check out that unity8/plugins/Unity/Launcher/CMakeLists.txt and what it does with the GSETTINGS_QT_* vars
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah i see it
<mzanetti> nik90: so there's one more problem though :(
<mzanetti> nik90: libu1db-qt5.pc seems to have an issue preparing the _INCLUDE_DIRS var correctly :/
<mzanetti> nik90: so it still won't work. and I believe that's a bug of that .pc file. But I'm not entirely sure
 * mzanetti is not a cmake/pkgconfig expert
<mzanetti> nik90: you can print each of these variables with
<nik90> ah :/
<mzanetti> message("${LUBU1DB_INCLUDE_DIRS}")
<mzanetti> that would then print the contents of that var during the cmake step
<mzanetti> and the correct include path (/usr/include/libu1db-qt5/) is not contained in there
<mzanetti> while I think it should
<mzanetti> nik90: so as a workaround, you can use this:
<mzanetti> #include "libu1db-qt5/query.h"
<mzanetti> err
<mzanetti> #include <libu1db-qt5/query.h>
<mzanetti> but please ask libu1db devs if that's a bug or I just got something wrong
<nik90> will do
<nik90> when I did message the INCLUDE_DIRS variables, it was empty
<mzanetti> hmm..  its not empty for me
<nik90> message("TEST: Lib name: ${LUBU1DB_INCLUDE_DIRS}")
<nik90> I got TEST:Lib name:
<mzanetti> how does you pkg_check_module entry look like?
<nik90> pkg_check_modules(LIBU1DB libu1db-qt5)
<nik90> include_directories(
<nik90>     ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}
<nik90>     ${LIBU1DB_INCLUDE_DIRS}
<nik90> )
<mzanetti> same mistake: LU1DB vs LIBU1DB
<nik90> oh god ... :P
<mzanetti> ah no... slightly different
<mzanetti> there's a typo
<mzanetti> LUB vs LIB
<nik90> yeah
<nik90> that returned it now properly
<nik90> lib name
<nik90> /usr/;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtQuick;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtGui;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtQml;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtNetwork;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtSql;/usr/include
<nik90> /x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtCore;/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5
<mzanetti> yeah, but still the wanted path isn't in there, is it?
<mzanetti> yeah... IMO it should also have /usr/inlclude/libuqdb-qt5/ too
<nik90> ok, I will let the u1db developer kalikiana know about this
<mzanetti> nik90: this is what I did to make it compile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7824925
<mzanetti> nik90: I think the fact that I had to manually add the Sql module to qt5_use_modules isn't correct either.
<mzanetti> nik90: that should be done by the included .pc file too
<nik90> should I add Network too? or including Sql is sufficient?
<nik90> suprisingly it compiles for me without the Sql line
<mzanetti> oh.... right... maybe an issue here
<mzanetti> nik90: if you look at the print above,
<mzanetti> you'll see that the path's for QtNetwork and QtSql are included in the LIBU1DB_INCLUDE_DIRS
<nik90> yes
<nik90> I did target_link_libraries(timezone ${LIBU1DB_INCLUDE_DIRS}), but I will change that similar to yours
<mzanetti> nik90: my paste is totally wrong, close that immediately :D
<nik90> ok :P
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx, now that the include is working, I will start working on building the model itself. Should be fun :)
<mzanetti> nik90: this should be better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7824956
<nik90> mzanetti: I would still need to do the target library link?
<mzanetti> nik90: right... yeah... you'll get the undefined reference thing later without that
<is0xbh> hi. please say, how i can install netbeans package with ext. ".sh" ?
<is0xbh> allowed to "run application as programm"
<is0xbh> this action don't help me
<gerlowskija> Does anyone know what the 'recommended' way to run autopilot tests on an emulator are?  I'm trying to verify some tests I've made some changes to.
<gerlowskija> I've tried using adt-run, without much luck.  I've also tried ssh-ing to the emulator instance and installing/running the tests locally.
<nik90> gerlowskija: Did you talk to balloons about this? He wrote a blog post about using adt-run to run tests and should be delighted to hear your feedback and issues.
<nik90> gerlowskija: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/07/a-new-test-runner-approaches.html
<gerlowskija> Thanks nik90 that's actually where I heard about adt-run initially.  And no I haven't talked to balloons about my adt-run struggles..I tried yesterday, and wasn't sure if he's around on the weekends.
<gerlowskija> "I tried yesterday" = "I initially ran into my adt-run issues yesterday"
<gerlowskija> and "issues" = "I probably am just doing something wrong"
<nik90> :)
<nik90> gerlowskija: yeah best to wait until tomorrow to ask him.
<nik90> I don't anyone is in this channel during the weekends
<nik90> think*
<gerlowskija> Yeah, that makes sense.  I'll bug him about it tomorrow, thanks nik90
<nik90> np
<nik90> mzanetti: Do you know how to iterate through a QVariant object and output the values?
<nik90> mzanetti: I have the following QVariant,
<nik90> QVariant(QVariantMap, QMap(("city", QVariant(QString, "Amsterdam") ) ( "country" ,  QVariant(QString, "Netherlands") ) ( "timezone" ,  QVariant(QString, "Europe/Amsterdam") ) ) )
<nik90> mzanetti: never mind, I think I figured it out :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning
<dubstar_04> Is anyone able to have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11863268/ and let me know when the page disappears under the header when the keyboard pops out? I want the label to resize when the keyboard is out.
<nnarol> Hi! I have made a small app in Python as a small present for someone, but I cannot figure out how to make it work on another computer.
<nnarol> The target machine has Ubuntu installed, my machine has an Ubuntu-based distro called Zorin OS 9 Core.
<nnarol> I set the permissions for the file to be allowed to be executed as a program and I made a soft link to it.
<nnarol> I put the whole thing into a folder and compressed it into a zip file.
<nnarol> Now the person I sent this over to reported that it just won't start.
<nnarol> Oh yeah, first I compiled the .py file into a .pyc and made it into an executable with cx-freeze, *then* I did what I just described.
<nnarol> Also, it worked just fine on my machine.
<nnarol> Good bye!
<karni> alecu: hey buddy o/ Do you know where's the thumbnailer documented?
<karni> alecu: I'd like to know if I can also pass the output path to the thumbnailer.get_thumbnail(video, size) call
<alecu> hi karni! let me find it.
<karni> alecu: just found this, looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/thumbnailer/vivid/files/head:/src/
<karni> path, size, policy :(
<alecu> karni: why do you need the path?
<karni> alecu: for start, I have no idea where it puts the thumbnail (from the docs, I know it returns the path). am I expected to take the path and copy the file? it would be so much easier to just pass it in.
<alecu> karni: the thumbnailer returns a path to its cache
<alecu> karni: you should not make a copy, just point your qml component to that
<karni> I see, okay
<karni> alecu: question still holds - do we have this documented anywhere?
<karni> I think it would be nice, if we had such a useful component documented
<karni> I wasn't able to find it (my search skills may have failed)
<alecu> karni: ah, I see the problem.
<alecu> karni: my team has been working on a rewrite for the thumbnailer, but since it was deferred from landing in ota-5, it seems that the docs have not been deployed either.
<karni> I see
<karni> alecu: also, to answer your question - I needed the path mostly to fit a thumbnailer call in an external library, who's signature is (QString video, QString output, QString ffmpegPath) (ignore the last argument)
<karni> hence, the path is given where the thumb is expected
<alecu> karni: I expect that you'll need a copy then :-(
<alecu> karni: but please open a bug for that: https://launchpad.net/thumbnailer
<karni> alecu: lucky me, the output is a non const reference, and from the source I see I can simply swap out the path from the inner method (which I would patch). cool
<karni> alecu: for the docs, or for that path use case?
<alecu> karni: for your use case of specifying the path
<karni> okay
<alecu> karni: hmmm... now that I'm watching the code, I recalled that the client api has not changed for the new thumbnailer, only the backend.
<alecu> karni: so I expect that there would be no changes on the docs. Or the lack thereof
<karni> alecu: I simply meant lack of thereof :(
<alecu> karni: I'll open that bug
<karni> thanks
<alecu> karni: thank you for pointing it out!
<karni> sure
<karni> alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/thumbnailer/+bug/1474021
<alecu> karni: thanks! I've opened this for the missing docs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/thumbnailer/+bug/1474035
<karni> thank you
<rickspencer3> hey, I notice that after I run a dialog from a page, when the dialog closes, the header for the page is gone
<rickspencer3> anyone see anything like this before?
<karni> jhodapp: any idea what that might be? ** Media playback error:  2
<jhodapp> karni, take a look at the media-hub log, I print out the specific error to stderr
 * karni nods
<jhodapp> karni, /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log
<ahoneybun> are there any plans to add the option to change the icon row number? (ie current way is 3 icons across
<ogra_> no, its four :P
<ahoneybun> noope
<ahoneybun> its 3 on mako
<ogra_> 4 on arale :)
<ogra_> get a device with a biger screen then :)
<ogra_> *bigger
<ahoneybun> ogra_: no options in the US
<ogra_> works fine in the US
<ogra_> (well, on HSPA+)
<ahoneybun> arale?
<ogra_> yeah
<ahoneybun> what is that?
<ogra_> MX4
<ahoneybun> oh
<ogra_> Meizu
<ahoneybun> I did not know the codename
<ahoneybun> I have the OPO
<ogra_> i think the opo ubuntu images even uses 5 icons per row (because they drive the resolution a bit to hih)
<ogra_> *high
<ahoneybun> it does not work fully yet to be a daily driver sadly
<ogra_> yeah
<ahoneybun> mario is working very hard on it
<ahoneybun> and once he gets it Sailfish will be much easier as well
<ahayzen> zsombi, thanks for looking at those listitem issues, we have another issue in music where because we have a dark bg when you drag the trailing actions to far you get a white background instead of the dark colour, note this doesn't happen on the leading actions as that is red from the action itself. Is there anyway i can specify this overflow colour for the trailing actions? or even better should it be transparent ?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, is there still no way to turn off or mute calendar events
<zsombi> ahayzen: in 1.3, you could use StyleHints to configure this, however this should be taken from the style. Yet, we don't have ListItemStyle for SuruDark, so I'd file a bug against toolkit so we can get that sorted out as well.
<bfiller> pmcgowan: don’t think so
<ahayzen> zsombi, i don't think we are using SuruDark per say ... but should the colour of the overflow not just be transparent ?
<ahayzen> zsombi, instead of white, then it would solve the issue
<pmcgowan> bfiller, do you know if design covers this?
<zsombi> ahayzen: the panel color was explicitly set to red/white, so... but if you're setting a dark color, doesn't that change the theme to SuruDark?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I have not seen any updated designs that cover it, but it’s possible they exist
<bfiller> I know we’ve discussed it
<pmcgowan> bfiller, ok might be worth a bug, its very annoying
<ahayzen> zsombi, maybe if i write a small demo it will be clearer ;-) the actions themselves are the correct colour its when you pull too far
<pmcgowan> bfiller, where would I file it
<zsombi> ahayzen: ok, pls do so, and eventually a screenshot attached would also be helpful!!
<bfiller> pmcgowan: ubuntu-system-settings and ubuntu-ux projects
<ahayzen> zsombi, cool i'll ping them across after dinner :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: I'll be away in a minute, but I'll get the logs anyway, so just drop the link here, I'll check it tomorrow
<ahayzen> zsombi, will do thanks
<snwh> A new icon for Files: https://github.com/snwh/suru-icons/blob/master/Suru/512x512/apps/filemanager-app.png
<snwh> there’s a merge proposal for it :)
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: ping
<ahoneybun> I like the new icon snwh
<ahoneybun> :)
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, hey!
<snwh> thanks. the old one was incredible dated
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, been some time. Lovely to hear from you!
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: Is Jenkins on Vivid yet? My tests for filemanager app are failing :P
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: heh, thanks~
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-filemanager-app/img-thumbnail-support/+merge/264241/comments/662638
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, sadly it is not. Did popey explain things to you? Perhaps a mail letting everyone know what's happening might be useful
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, in a nutshell, there's a bug with vivid and we can't move to it. CI is working on an alternative solution for us at the moment.
<akiva-thinkpad> I gathered from popey that this was the issue
<akiva-thinkpad> ah okay
<akiva-thinkpad> so just hold on for the time being?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, if this needs to land, we can test and land outside of jenkins if needde
<balloons> I don't want to hold things up
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: meh, not really; I just want to figure out what is wrong with my autopilot
<balloons> sadly Alan is away; so I'm not sure what was decided for file manager. Clock for instance has tests off on jenkins in the interim
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: for example, the trunk in ubuntu-filemanager-app fails 10 tests, but passes on jenkins
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, fails locally, but passes on jenkins?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: yep.
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: anyways, I can wait. Being a bit free from the sdk project; is there any core apps that specifically need some polish? I was thinking maybe even contributing to unity8~
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, did you have plans to do more to the autopilot plugin?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, I was hoping to discuss some ideas with you
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: honestly I wanted to do some work on the core apps to get a feel as to what would be most useful for improving the autopilot plugin
<balloons> I also filed some bugs as you some :-)
<balloons> *saw
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ahh, that makes sense too
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: sec, let me double check
<akiva-thinkpad> I remember some of your bugs were from an older version that was obsolete.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah I see
<akiva-thinkpad> for the phone... planned feature, once I actually get a phone :P
<akiva-thinkpad> definitely on the fence whether I should just grab a nexus 4
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: oh and the other bug was fixed!
<akiva-thinkpad> I just coincidently changed the dimensions to 400x600
<ahoneybun> in the US then akiva-thinkpad?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: Canada
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<akiva-thinkpad> eh
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, did you really change the resolution?
<balloons> hehe
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: yep; i'll grab the diff for you
<balloons> ahh.. the other part of that bug can't be solved just yet, unless we incorporate the script ourselves
<balloons> that is, using a window manager during test runs. Without it, clock tests will fail
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, also, it's been noted proprietary drivers don't like Xephyr. Have you noticed this?
<balloons> I need to file a bug about it, but we should fallback to Xfvb in those cases I think
<akiva-thinkpad> I can't say. Not enough experience with this yet.
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/fix-segfault-fix-winsize/+merge/263616
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ok, let me file the bug based on the driver issue
<balloons> do you think you could change your call to a custom script instead of autopilot3-sandbox-run?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: actually one question on dimensions; I was wondering whether any of those tests will actually require greater dimensions than 320x600? If yes, I was thinking of adding some options in the runconfiguration
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: yessish? For the locator, it will be a bit tougher.
<balloons> 400x600 actually. And it's a reasonable default, but an option would be nice if for some reason someone wanted to run at tablet resolution for instance
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: yeah okay fair enough.
<balloons> if you could do a custom script, we could add the window management now. It's been stuck waiting on the autopilot release
<balloons> if it's work though, it's probably not worth it.. we'll get it soon enough
<balloons> the Xephyr / xfvb issue with non-free drivers is a bigger concern
<akiva-thinkpad> brb, battery issues
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: sorry back
<balloons> no worries akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> So I added the abilities to change the dimensions to the wishlist. You want the ability to change the default script added? Anything else?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, I'm thinking making a custom script instead of the ap-sandbox-run call is overkill and needless
<balloons> I'll just be more patient and push that team to update it on their end :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay will do then
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: I'm thinking of also placing failed autopilot tests into the issues pane, and getting them to direct to the code in question
<akiva-thinkpad> what do you think?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, mmm.. even if you output in std format, you'd also have to parse the python traceback
<balloons> might also be a bit overkill atm
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: I was thinking of just grepping for the string in the python file.
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: one thing I do want though is a easier way to parse and identify failed tests.
<balloons> that's fair enough. I'm also curious if you had any ideas about selecting which tests to run
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't like the way the logs currently output the failure.
<balloons> are you happy with the run config now?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: It needs memory, and some intelligence as to which ones failed
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: what about you?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, what do you mean memory?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: uncheck a bunch of boxes, change active projects, and return
<balloons> bug 1474108
<akiva-thinkpad> all the boxes will be checked again.
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ahh.. yes, that makes sense
<balloons> does select all / unselect all option make sense?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: yeah, should put it in there
<akiva-thinkpad> good idea
<balloons> also this is what I was talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/+bug/1474108. So my thought is to run autopilot-sandbox-run without the -X in those cases
<balloons> that will stop the window from spawning and should work on non-free systems
<balloons> do we want to detect this automagically, or simply offer it as an option or ?
<balloons> I don't want to get too many options !
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: automatically may be an issue if you update tests...
<balloons> what do you mean update tests?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: there is a refresh button that allows you to update your list of tests when you make changes to your autopilot tests in the python file.
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, yes, right. So why would detecting if you have non-free drivers be an issue?
<akiva-thinkpad> oh nvm, i thought we were speaking of something else
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: a bit tired atm, so apologies, but from what I understand, this issue only affects nvidia users?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, affects me with an amd card; if I use non-free drivers
<balloons> so it's fair to say it's all non-free drivers
<balloons> has to do with how Xephyr works
<akiva-thinkpad> okay so we just need a bool to check if non free drivers are activated, and then change the command to... what?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: ^
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, the difference in runs is with -X and without it. autopilot3-sandbox-run -X runs under Xephyr. autopilot3-sandbox-run runs under Xfvb
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: so then if you have those drivers, you will just have to suffer from not being able to do anything else while the tests run?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, no, it will run in the background. No windows will spawn at all
<balloons> it will be truly nested
<balloons> you could run it on a server :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: oh okay
<balloons> right.. so the experience only suffers in that you can't visually see the test runs
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: so do you want automagically then, or just a checkbox on the run config ?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, I think automagically would more or less be best. But I'm curious about how to convey that to the user
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: well trouble is; if they fix this, will we remember to take the patch out?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: oh to convey it, we can just put it in the issues pane
<akiva-thinkpad> Well okay then. If you file a bug for it, I'll make sure it gets in there. I'll leave it to your discretion as you would know better than I if the drivers will be fixed eventually.
<ahayzen> balloons, o/ did anything happen about the idea of a common appdev highlight? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13474.html as both me and nik both thought it was a good idea as well ?
<ahayzen> zsombi, for when your back, this is the code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11874253/ and the screenshot https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMWXM2MlJZM0pNQkE even a workaround just for the 1.2 period would be nice until we get proper theming for 1.3. Otherwise if we land these listitems it does look quite odd having this white area in the generally dark music-app
<ahayzen> zsombi, ..can it not take the colour of the last trailing action and just continue that ?
<balloons> ahayzen, basically we simply need to update the title to reflect the highlight. The implementation is up to everyone to implement
<balloons> I think it's a great idea.
<balloons> let me see if I can change the title :-p
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, yea, the bug won't be fixed in the drivers
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, so it's totally safe for us to do. It's been that way for some time now
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, the bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/+bug/1474108. I'll add a comment on how to fix
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe what highlight are you thinking? coreappdevs? appdevs ?
<balloons> ahayzen, appdevs probably. So long as it's uniform it's fine
<ahayzen> i'd agree
<balloons> yea, no op powers here
<balloons> probably should revive the thread and Alan can make the official switch when he's back
<ahayzen> i'll poke him when he is back from his holiday/beer drinking
<balloons> ahayzen, good plan :-)
<ahayzen> meanwhile time to remember how to write AP tests/mocking :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, so the old weather app replaces the database to 'mock' theweatherchannel, is it best todo that rather than trying to mock a Http requests ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-14
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: okay thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: wow, way to pick up the ball and run with it! You have done a great job here!
<dholbach> good morning
<t1mp> yes :)
<t1mp> echan
<dpm> zsombi, wow, my inbox tells me someone has been doing some bug triaging ;)
<zsombi> dpm: actually CI train bot did submit ~100 bugs to UITK...
<zsombi> dpm: all of them were released last November...
<bregma> can someone please confirm there is in fact no trusted helper auth dialog already for polkit in the Touch milieue?
<bregma> it seems every app I've looked at provides their own (incorrect and possibly insecure) dialog
<seb128> bregma, what app provide a dialog for such actions?
<bregma> terminal-app for one
<bregma> will only work for static hashed passwords and goes directly through PAM instead of polkit, so not good for convergence
<seb128> what's the right way to have the red trash icon displayed in listitems right swip gestures?
<seb128> why isn't that default in the uitk instead of the grey "Delete <icon>" entry?
<ahoneybun> seb128: still around?
<seb128> ahoneybun, yes
<ahoneybun> using Ubuntu.Components 1.2 or 1.1?
<ahoneybun> seb128: ^
<seb128> ahoneybun, neither, 1.3
<seb128> but doesn't seem to make a difference
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.ListItem/
<ahoneybun> this part: leadingActions: ListItemActions {
<seb128> ahoneybun, ok, thanks, so I guess the "old" "delete:" is not going to be changed?
<seb128> or is keeping the old style
<ahoneybun> the icon?
<seb128> yes
<ahoneybun> I have not heard of a change yet
<ahoneybun> I'm sure a change is going to come
<seb128> k
<faenil> renatu: hey :) do you happen to know if there's even been smart dialing in the dialer app?
<faenil> as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1474435
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474435 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) ""Smart dialing" is not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<renatu> faenil, we used to have this implemented but the designers asked to remove. boiko can explain the reasons
<faenil> ok great :) it would be good if he can comment on that thread
<seb128> bug #1449691 is sort of related
<ubot5> bug 1449691 in Ubuntu UX "[Dialer] Auto-completion when dialing a number" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449691
<boiko> faenil: if I remember correctly they never got good design decisions on that, and we ended up removing the feature for the first versions
<boiko> faenil: it might come back at some point in the future, but no idea when :/
<renatu> I thought nobody uses that anymore :D.  but probably I am wrong
<faenil> boiko: can you please add an explanation to that bug report?
<faenil> seb128: yeah kind of related, but that is about number matching, the bug I linked is about name matching
<boiko> faenil: I will ask the designers to do so, they remember the reasoning better than I do :)
<faenil> okay, thanks
<seb128> faenil, yeah, I would have said "duplicate" if it was the same thing ;-)
<faenil> seb128: :)
<tathhu> faenil: duuuude <3
<kalikiana> t1mp: review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/clipDelegateLabel/+merge/264741
<kalikiana> renatu: fyi ^^
<faenil> tathhu: hey! o/
<sl1rpy> so i bought this tutorial to learn sfml... is this a decent library to learn to use to write basic rpg games?
<balloons> sl1rpy, never heard of sfml actually
<sl1rpy> hmm
<sl1rpy> it was a cheap 10$ course i found on udemy
<balloons> specific to writing games for ubuntu, there's this: http://bacon2d.com/
<balloons> there's also some tutorials on it, as well as a writeup done by rpadovani on making his game 100 balls
<balloons> sl1rpy, http://rpadovani.com/new-bacon2d-api/
<balloons> but yea, something like phaser or anything nodejs / web gaming framework would likely also do well.
<rpadovani> thanks balloons :-) sl1rpy, if you have any question feel free to ask ;-)
<balloons> I can't say I know enough about any of them to offer you much more
<sl1rpy> looks interesting but resttrictive somewhat
<sl1rpy> i would end up rewriting the whole api later down the road
<sl1rpy> or tweaking the heck out of it
<sl1rpy> i know some games are done in SDL
<sl1rpy> and then opengl
<sl1rpy> i thought it was odd this tutorial does sfml
<balloons> give it a try and share your thoughts if you do use it
<balloons> I mean for sfml . . .
<sl1rpy> well... i posed the question because the net basiccally states that sdl and sfml accomplish the same thing so its about preference
<sl1rpy> later i was going to take up opengl to get 3d rendering... but thats affter i get the whole game concept done
<sl1rpy> but thats beyond what this tutorial shows lol
<sl1rpy> i was just curious... saw mostly sdl games on the software center
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-15
<ahoneybun> is Ubuntu.DownloadManager not working for everyone?
<HearT^KilleR> can someone help me with installing an eggdrop
<akiva-thinkpad> HearT^KilleR: eggdrop?
<akiva-thinkpad> HearT^KilleR: is that the irc bot?
<HearT^KilleR> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> I have experience with supybot, brb
<HearT^KilleR> hmm
<HearT^KilleR> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/main tcl-dev i386 8.5.0-2ubuntu5
<HearT^KilleR>   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 80]
<HearT^KilleR> some developments are not found
<HearT^KilleR> i am trying to install  apt-get install tcl-dev
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: morning
<sturmflut2> nemo, mcphail_ : Ping
<dholbach> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: what you working on these days?
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, lots of small things and some bits related to snappy and the developer site :)
<dholbach> and you?
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: sdk autopilot plugin, and the filemanager app. Waiting for jenkins to be updated though on that.
<dholbach> wow, nice!
<dholbach> balloons told me all about your great work!
<akiva-thinkpad> I want to start creating desktop versions of the core apps, but I need to ask again what is the best booleon to determine when an app is in desktop mode
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> it was really good practice.
<dholbach> I can imagine
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> what happened to url-dispatcher ... seems my apps cant open external links anymopre
<ogra_> qml: Opening remote: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168
<ogra_> ** (process:5045): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<ogra_> do i need to use a different format ?
<DanChapman> ogra_: Looks like a bug... I can't open your link above in dekko, but url-dispatcher is still working for me when clicking other links
<ogra_> DanChapman, thanks, i'll wait for kenvandine and ted to show up :)
<ogra_> it is any URL btw ... not just that one above
<Frantique> hello all
<Frantique> does anyone knows where asciigirl is? And why she doesn't make the reviews? :(
<nemo_> sturmflut2: good morning
<sturmflut2> nemo_: Sorry, solved it by now. I wanted to know how to build SDL2_ttf for the phone.
<nemo> ah
<nemo> well. that was 3AM my TZ ☺
<ogra_> kenvandine, yo !
<kenvandine> ogra_, yo !
<ogra_> kenvandine, so since a while all my apps dont open external links anymore
<ogra_> with messages like:
<ogra_> <ogra_> qml: Opening remote: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168
<ogra_> <ogra_> ** (process:5045): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<kenvandine> that would be url-dispatcher
<kenvandine> need to ask ted
<kenvandine> i haven't noticed that
<ogra_> well, thats for my own written apps
<ogra_> like the G+ app in the store
<ogra_> i'm only using Qt.openUrlExternally() though
<kenvandine> that should work fine
<ogra_> well, that is what gets me the above
<kenvandine> i just tried it from your g+ app on my arale
<kenvandine> worked fine
<kenvandine> opened a browser
<ogra_> super weird
<kenvandine> wily or vivid?
<kenvandine> vivid for me
<ogra_> i dont touch wily ... makes no sense :)
<kenvandine> thought so :)
<kenvandine> well works here
<kenvandine> so maybe the db is messed up
<ogra_> so yeah, vivid ... arale latest image ... but thats going on since a while already
<kenvandine> i don't know much about url-dispatcher, but i think there's some db used
<ogra_> more than a week at least, i only bothered today to take a look at the logs
 * kenvandine wonders where tedg is when we need him 
<ogra_> he'll show up soon, i'm sure
<ogra_> these 'mericans always sleep into the late afternoon :P
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/url-dispatcher/
<kenvandine> haha
 * kenvandine has been up for hours already :)
 * ogra_ grins
<kenvandine> anyway, before whacking anything there
<kenvandine> lets check with tedg
<kenvandine> might want some debug info
<ogra_> yeah, no hurry
<kenvandine> but i'm pretty sure it's something out of whack on your device
<kenvandine> i open urls daily from your g+ app, never seen an issue
<ogra_> well, then i'm happy ... as long as it isnt the app
<ogra_> i just dont want it broken for users
<kenvandine> i think it's cool :)
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ notices that ted hides from here ... he is talking in snappy channels :P
<kenvandine> ah ha!
<ogra_> ha !
 * tedg makes ogra_ happy
<ogra_> <ogra_> <ogra_> qml: Opening remote: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168
<ogra_> <ogra_> <ogra_> ** (process:5045): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-greece-2015/2168' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<ogra_> tedg, any idea why my app cant open external links anymore ?
<ogra_> seems my url-dispatcher is screwed
<tedg> Hmm, no idea.
<kenvandine> jey tedg!
<tedg> ogra_, Are you by chance on wily?
<kenvandine> tedg, i've confirmed it works for me from his app, vivid
<ogra_> started a while ago ... when i looked today i found such errors
<kenvandine> must be his device
<ogra_> tedg, no, i wouldnt touch wily
<tedg> ogra_, Run this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.15.10/view/head:/tools/url-dispatcher-dump
<tedg> kenvandine, I was talking with cwayne last night about exporting an HTML doc to the browser, figured that was your cup of tea.
<tedg> kenvandine, Not sure a way to do that.
<ogra_> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11882609/
<kenvandine> exporting?
<tedg> ogra_, Huh, that looks like what I'd expect
<tedg> ogra_, Anything in the URL dispatcher log?
 * ogra_ checks
<tedg> kenvandine, He has a local HTML file that he'd like to view. Guessing help or something.
<kenvandine> so just rendering a local html file?
<ogra_> ** (process:1656): CRITICAL **: url_db_find_url: assertion 'db != NULL' failed
<ogra_> ** (process:1656): CRITICAL **: url_db_find_url: assertion 'db != NULL' failed
<ogra_> tedg, lost of that ^^^
<ogra_> *lots
<kenvandine> the problem with that is it might reference other content, like images
<kenvandine> so transferring the html file might not be enough
<ogra_> tedg, and i can add such a line with a click in the G+ app
<ogra_> each tap gets me a new one
<tedg> ogra_, It seems to not have a DB... which is odd as you just queried it.
<ogra_> yeah
<tedg> ogra_, Delete the log and restart to see if it gives an error at startup.
<tedg> kenvandine, Sure, I call those "content hub problems" and I assume someone else will solve them ;-)
<ogra_> nope, just the same line
<ogra_> (and an empty one above)
<kenvandine> tedg, thought so :)
<tedg> ogra_, Hmm, if you delete the url-dispatcher cache and reboot it should rebuild it. But not sure how it get fubar'd
<kenvandine> tedg, a while back mine was fubar'd and had to delete the cache too
<kenvandine> a while being ages ago...
<ogra_> tedg, delete everything ? including the click-urls subdir ?
<kenvandine> just worry we don't have a good way for the user to recover from this
<ogra_> oir just the sqlite file ?
<tedg> ogra_, You can delete everything, click will recreate the symbolic links.
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ mv's it out of the way
<tedg> Heh, wimp ;-)
<ogra_> heh, thats the german in me ... always a safety net ;)
<ogra_> tedg, works fine now
<ogra_> i guess thats something to keep an eye open for
<kenvandine> tedg, would be cool if it could handle an error like that and rebuild the cache
<ogra_> what i notice in the regenerated db is that webbrowser-app now has its entries at the very top being the first http handler
<tedg> Yeah, I'm not sure what the error really *is*
<tedg> Hard to handle "randomness"
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11882662/ db output after re-gen
<tedg> Yeah, the ordering is effectively random. It's basically the sqlite hashing that determines it.
<ogra_> k
<tedg> On a rebuild it should be processing order, and we do system then usr, but over time it'll just be interleaved.
<ogra_> anyway, all fine now ... if we hear from others about it we at least know it happened before :)
<tedg> I think what I've come to realize is that we're getting a fair number of URLs, which is cool.
<tedg> I'm kinda surprised more people didn't use intent though.
<ohmy> hello, Is there anyway to dump all QML object tree into XML (or other) format please ?
<kalikiana> ohmy: you can do JSON.stringify(object)
<DF__> hey guys
<DF__> i have a question, witch is the latest Ubuntu.Components ou there, because i get error on 1.1
<faenil> karni: hey :)
<karni> faenil: yo
<faenil> karni: how is it going with the new telegram backend?
<ahoneybun> DF__: 1.2
<DF__> ok ty
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://qmlbook.github.io/
<DF__> How can i show console.log in the app
<ahoneybun> in the app DF__?
<ahoneybun> you can show it in the SDK from what I know
<ahoneybun> console.log("pushed some button or something")
<DF__> i want to show it in the app
<DF__> it's data from a web-service
<DF__> but i want to show it in the app
<ahoneybun> text: i18n.tr("Status: 'current status'")
<DF__> i'll try out if i can print the function in there
<ahoneybun> I'm writing a example
<DF__> ok ty
<DF__> btw it didnt work
<DF__> because my function has several consoles.log
<ahoneybun> I would not think it would be hard to do
<ahoneybun> console.log == statusLog.text or something
<ahoneybun> just thinking from experience
<ahoneybun> then this would not work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11883623/
<DF__> ok i'll try it out
<DF__> see my code here
<DF__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11883686/
 * ahoneybun opens it
<ahoneybun> does that work?
<DF__> yep
<DF__> only one thing
<DF__> it only shows the data on the console
<ahoneybun> I would think you can add: console.log("Status: " + ajax.status + ", Status Text: " + ajax.statusText);
<DF__> i want to show it on the app
<ahoneybun> to a label
<ahoneybun> with text: i18n.tr()
<DF__> but does that call that fucntion??
<ahoneybun> one way to find out, I'm not to knowledgeable about use that
<DF__> ok, i'll try it
<ahoneybun> just trying to brainstorm here :)
<DF__> ok :)
<ahoneybun> why does the onClicked have text: ?
<ahoneybun> the text would be outside of the onClicked and inside the Button
<ahoneybun> I would think
<DF__> i vtried it
<DF__> to put there
<DF__> but it doesnt anything
<ahoneybun> maybe onTriggered would be better for that then onClicked
<DF__> humm i'll try it out
<ahoneybun> can you paste your whole code?
<DF__> sure
<DF__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11883765/
<ahoneybun> thanks I'll try it out as well
<ahoneybun> won't work much since you have it hitting a localhost but still
<ahoneybun> puts out a status that I can use
<DF__> yep
<DF__> you can use twitter api to
<ahoneybun> I've never used a API tbh
<DF__> ow
<ahoneybun> yep
<DF__> btw me to
<DF__> i'm still a noob developer in ubuntu
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<ahoneybun> same
<ahoneybun> XD
<DF__> but want to learn it fast
<ahoneybun> at least you have some knowledge of APIs
<DF__> i have an mx4 to test my software
<ahoneybun> more then I do lol
<ahoneybun> I have the good old Nexus 4
<DF__> i have that to but battery died :(
<DF__> and the 4 is good very good actualy
<ahoneybun> mine did too but I replaced it
<DF__> i was pllaning that but lg's suplier where lieres and said to me that they had send the things but they lied
<DF__> so i canceld the order
<ahoneybun> that they have no new batteries?
<DF__> no that they had already send me the shipment
<DF__> i was hopping 1 week
<ahoneybun> longer?
<DF__> yes
<DF__> first they told me that they had already shipped the things then afert a day or 2 they told me that they didnt do it
<ahoneybun> that sucks
<DF__> then i told them "if the order hasnt ship yet then cancel my order and give me my money back" so they gived my money back
<ahoneybun> oh wow
<DF__> thats what you call lying to a client
<ahoneybun> for sure
<ahoneybun> I'm a bit lost to say DF__
<DF__> lol
<DF__> so what did you see??
<balloons> does anyone know offhand where the alarms are stored on the desktop? I'd like to delete them all sanely
<balloons> welp it's seemingly under .local/share/evolution
<dubstar_04> has Ubuntu.Components.ToolbarItems been depreciated?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-16
<ahoneybun> DownloadManager shows progress when I download something with it but I have no file
<dholbach> good morning
<Frantique> hi all
<kenvandine> rpadovani, InfiniteScollItem has been merged into trunk :)
<kenvandine> s/trunk/master/
<rpadovani> \o/
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<kenvandine> rpadovani, i'll try to update the package in wily today, and the bacon2d release PPA
<kenvandine> then if you add that PPA in your chroot, it'll bundle that plugin
<rpadovani> kenvandine, great to hear! I have to work a lot on the game, so take your time - I hope in a couple of weekends to have a working beta
<pmcgowan> popey, did anyone implement dekko email notifications?
<pmcgowan> I thought we had
<seb128> pmcgowan, yes, but you need dekko to be in foreground
<seb128> pmcgowan, https://plus.google.com/114760723716576457396/posts/AqugbaCVvwL
<pmcgowan> seb128, so no :(
<DanChapman> pmcgowan: nope, it started but I think the folks working on it got assigned to something else.
<pmcgowan> we just need whatever that is doing to be a separate polld plugin
<pmcgowan> DanChapman, ok thanks
<ogra_> mzanetti, i tried tagger on the MX4 yesterday and couldnt convince it to ever take a pic ....
<ogra_> >(same version on krillin worked fine then)
<mzanetti> hmm... odd...
<mzanetti> this was broken, then it was fixed...
<mzanetti> ogra_, can you take screenshots and do they have content?
<DanChapman> pmcgowan: dekko currently has a seperate notification service it starts when the app is running in the background. It wouldn't be difficult to break that out into it's own binary and adjust it's behaviour, I would just need to know how it should be packaged etc to work with polld
<pmcgowan> DanChapman, that sounds good, we certainly have examples for that
<ogra_> mzanetti, screenshot of tagger open with blurry cam pic ?
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> ogra_, no... I mean: can you take a screenshot on arale with vol+/vol-
<mzanetti> and then if you look at that screenshot, does it have any content?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i posted a shot on G+ this morning ... no issues
<commander_> hello i am packing a Qt webkit based application am confused what should i put as dependencies my app executable ldd output is here in pastebin http://pastebin.com/mfgdrEtz
<mzanetti> ogra_, just tried tagger on arale... WFM
<ogra_> weird
<mzanetti> ogra_, at least it works for the first 2 codes here: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR-Code
<ogra_> mzanetti, well, it never focuses for me
<mzanetti> clean the lens perhaps? :P
<ogra_> aha, from the screen works
<ogra_> i wonder why it doesnt work on real objects then
<mzanetti> hmm... just scanned the EAN code of that bottle next to me here
<mzanetti> works too
<ogra_> scannying my tobacco pouch doesnt
<mzanetti> it seems to struggle if you're too close
<ogra_> works fine on krillin
<mzanetti> oh that youth protection :D
<mzanetti> no, just kidding... let me try some tobacco here :)
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> worked on a RPi box ...
<mzanetti> works on my tobacco :D
<ogra_> where the contrast is a lot higher than on the pouch
<mzanetti> hmm... isn't it black on white?
<mzanetti> so tagger does this:
<ogra_> it is, but behind plastick wrap
<mzanetti> it scans the image normally, if it can't find it, it inverts the colors
<mzanetti> and tries again
<mzanetti> hmm... the plastic wrap might mess it up indeed
<mzanetti> reflections and or breaking the light, so that distances between bars don't match any more
<ogra_> yeah, reflection and background lighting seem to have quite some influence
<ogra_> in very bright light it actually works
<ogra_> mzanetti, oh, btw, my shadows in the spread got a lot worse the last few days since i reported it
<mzanetti> :(
<mzanetti> still couldn't intentionally reproduce
<ogra_> i see it a lot during the day
<mzanetti> although I did see it twice so far
<ogra_> i think it happens more if the browser is open in bg
<mzanetti> hmm
 * mzanetti opens the browser and leaves it open
<ogra_> i usually have n-tv, heise and golem.de open ... plus my G+ app
<ogra_> (though not the store versions of the first three ... but they are all normal WebView's, nothing fancy)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> hello all
<ahoneybun> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: hey hows it going?
<ahoneybun> not bad
<akiva-thinkpad> how goes your apps?
<akiva-thinkpad> I know youve made a few now, havn't you?
<ahoneybun> a few webapps and 2 native
<ahoneybun> I've been working on another one but stuck currently
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: uBeginner is almost at 1500 downloads
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun: you've started a craze; soon it will be uPod, and uPhone, and uMac
<ahoneybun> nah
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: I'm trying to make a Full Circle Mag app
<akiva-thinkpad> don't know what that is :P
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas: o/
<dubstar_04> is it possible for an app to save a document locally e.g. here:  ".local/share/cadmium.marthamengineering/files/"
<dubstar_04> The SDK docs: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/cookbook/ point to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4420/where-do-applications-typically-store-data
<dubstar_04> and this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/42438/what-is-the-preferred-way-to-store-application-settings
<dubstar_04> Can anyone recommend a tutorial or example of how to access / store app data and files?
<SturmFlut> Oh no, all the UbuContest secrets spilled ;) http://ubuntupodcast.org/2015/07/16/s08e19-the-creeping-terror/
<SturmFlut> But we are running a day late :(
<dubstar_04> whats UbuContest?
<tathhu> SturmFlut teasing us again :o
<SturmFlut> dubstar_04: Listen to the Podcast ;)
<dubstar_04> SturmFlut: I'm saving it for a friday treat
<SturmFlut> dubstar_04: Good idea, we're running late anyways ;)
<DF__> Hi guys, does some one get this error??
<DF__> propagateSizeHints()
<DF__> on the libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.2.9.0
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-17
<akiva-thinkpad> ello all
<dubstar_04> good morning!!
<DanChapman> Morning o/
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: how's your CAD like app coming along?
<dubstar_04> Really well!!
<DanChapman> awesome! looking forward to giving it another spin at some point :-D
<dubstar_04> Old screencast here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSDSSAkDtcE
<dubstar_04> Been loads of progress since.
<DanChapman> that's awesome! I love the position snapping. would be a cool app for the ubucontest
<dubstar_04> I've not listened to the podcast yet so I am still unaware what UbuContest is...
<akiva-thinkpad> dubstar_04: wow that looks great!
<akiva-thinkpad> I've listened to it :) I'm thinking whether I can add my sdk autopilot plugin as a technical entry.
<dubstar_04> akiva-thinkpad: thanks!! The latest version is much better with integrated file browsing and settings.
<dubstar_04> Just listening to the podcast. I'm excited to hear what ubuContest is....
<akiva-thinkpad> the wobsite is down atm unfortunately for me
 * svij knows what the UbuContest is :P
<SturmFlut> akiva-thinkpad: It's not down, it's just not "unlocked" yet. We are facing some last-minute troubles with the Terms of Entry :/ Nothing serious, but it needs the last "okay" from some people.
<SturmFlut> Unlucky timing.
<akiva-thinkpad> SturmFlut: blast!
<SturmFlut> Time for yet another website picture ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> SturmFlut: did you have to start the app when the contest starts to be able to qualify?
<akiva-thinkpad> because Ive been working on the plugin for awhile~
<SturmFlut> akiva-thinkpad: No, you can register an existing app, but we will look at how much progress you make during the contest so people don't just register all their old apps
<akiva-thinkpad> okay good approach
<SturmFlut> We have it all thought out!
<akiva-thinkpad> SturmFlut: *confetti*
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad:  o/ didn't see it :)
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas: ah hey
<akiva-thinkpad> it might be in the repos by now
<akiva-thinkpad> yep it is. :)
<dubstar_04> SturmFlut: what is the 'Convergence Hero' part of the UbuContest?
<dubstar_04> davidcalle: I have been trying to work out how to access an app storage directory. The SDK docs: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/cookbook/ point to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4420/where-do-applications-typically-store-data
<dubstar_04> and http://askubuntu.com/questions/42438/what-is-the-preferred-way-to-store-application-settings seem miss placed.
<dubstar_04> I want to use a FolderListModel to display a list of file in a GridView but I can't seem to access the apps storage in: ".local/share/cadmium.marthamengineering/"
<dubstar_04> I just seem to get the root of the app from /opt/
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, hello, what do you mean by miss placed?
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, that it doesn't really apply to the click world?
<dubstar_04> davidcalle: They don't seem relevant to QML or the SDK.
<davidcalle> Right
<dubstar_04> If I wasn't a coding genius *cough* I could of easily got miss led... :)
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, indeed the cookbook seem quite outdated... Hmm, regarding your specific question, let me find an app doing it, this way you'll have a full example
<dubstar_04> davidcalle: that would be fantastic!!
<dubstar_04> FWIW I am trying to do this from QML and Javascript.
<dubstar_04> Here is what i have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11891765/
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, here is a quick and dirty example : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11891776/
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, I've just created a file in the requested folder and it works fine
<dubstar_04> so its just the resolved url bit i was missing by the look of it!!
<dubstar_04> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/XB6R_6cVceoRb8eaBUMjsD-V8JFqpzcVYnYm2CG_ItNs=w432-h768-no
<dubstar_04> thats a screenshot of what i was getting.
<dubstar_04> Davidcalle: thankyou for your help. I really appreciate it.
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, note that I'm specifying an absolute path for the folder (/home/phablet etc.). I've looked around and the edIt app is avoiding this with a bit of cpp (if you want to dig into this : https://code.launchpad.net/~pawstr/edit/trunk )
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, there must be a way to do an equivalent to $XDG folders in QML but I'm not aware of it. zbenjamin, do you know one?
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, np!
<zbenjamin> there should be
<dubstar_04> I was hoping to keep to just qml and javascript, i'm pretty impressed with the performance so far, but i haven't got to the point where i can start opening large files!!
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: i know there is QStandardPaths in the C++ API
<zbenjamin> kalikiana: t1mp: ^^ any idea?
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: but since QML has no way to read/write/open files it does not make much sense i'd say
<DanChapman> AFAIK there is no qml api for QStandardPaths.
<DanChapman> or XDG
<dubstar_04> Is there a QML way of opening files?
<zbenjamin> no
<zbenjamin> not that i know of
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, thanks for looking :)
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: np
<dubstar_04> so i need some c++ to open the file and pass the contents to QML/Javascript?
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: dubstar_04: QML is mostly a UI language and the Qt guys did write it with that in their mind.
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: take a look at https://github.com/bobweaver/QtPlugins/tree/master/qtdeclarative5-mango-files-0.0.1 for some inspiration. Or you could even just include that in your project
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, also, steal things from https://code.launchpad.net/~pawstr/edit/trunk
<dubstar_04> zbenjamin: seems odd that there is database abstraction but you can't open a file.
<zbenjamin> dubstar_04: database abstraction?
<zbenjamin> dubstar_04: well think about it, javascript has no way of processing binary data. How would you read a file? Also in a browser you can not open a file with JS
<dubstar_04> zbenjamin: you can use localstorage to read/write a database?
<zbenjamin> dubstar_04: ok that comes with javascript, same in the browser
<zbenjamin> dubstar_04: that basically the "replacement" for files in javascript
<zbenjamin> dubstar_04: you could of course write a File extension but that requires C++ as well ;)
<dubstar_04> could a QMLPlugin be included in the SDK for file access?
<t1mp> zbenjamin, dubstar_04, davidcalle: I don't know. Maybe there is something useful in the filemanager code? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/file-manager/
<dubstar_04> Thank you for all the information. Looks like this part of my app might require some more thought.
<dubstar_04> Anyone know if there is a UITK hangout today?
<akiva-thinkpad> dubstar_04: whats that?
<akiva-thinkpad> ui toolkit?
<dubstar_04> yes, apparently they normally have a hangout on friday afternoon. I am keen to talk about desktop features and my options for dockable toolbars.
<snizzo> akiva-thinkpad: many months ago (in 2014) you asked me to post on reddit about my app, today I did it ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> snizzo: ha!
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<snizzo> it's just an announce, I'm waiting for an hardware device to test (mx4)
<SturmFlut> UbuContest is going live! Give us ten minutes to update all the websites :)
<SturmFlut> http://ubucon.de/2015/contest
<justCarakas> \o\
<justCarakas> \o/
<justCarakas>  /o/
<rickspencer3> does anyone know where I can find the reference documentation for popoverutils?
<rickspencer3> I'm having a problem with .open() but  can't find the reference for the function :/
<SturmFlut> By the way, Canonical employees cannot submit apps or scopes for UbuContest, but you can nominate community members for prizes...
<davmor2> rickspencer3: if you highlight and hit F1 what does that show?
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> hadn't thought of that
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> davmor2, "No documentation available."
<rickspencer3> oh well ;)
<rickspencer3> anyway, I picked up what I needed to do from a sample
<rickspencer3> however, reference would be nice :)
<davmor2> rickspencer3: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-12.04/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components-popups0-popover.html found this
<davmor2> rickspencer3: and then there is https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Popups.Popover/ not sure if that is what you are after or not
<rickspencer3> davmore
<rickspencer3> davmor2, just looking for the reference for the specific function open()
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: davmor2 it won't be in there, currently pure javascript isn't included in the docs
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> too bad
<kalikiana> lemme copy the docs for you, though
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, nah, it's not worth it, I already solved my problem
<kalikiana> ah you did
<kalikiana> I would've grabbed the dcos from the source otherwise. there is actually an extensive paragraph
<kalikiana> which is a bit sad considering it's not been visible to anyone ever :-D
<davmor2> kalikiana: is there a plan to add those docs to developer.ubuntu.com might be worth a bug for it if not as it seems to be the most asked question I've come across :)
<kalikiana> davmor2: yes absolutely, I was looking into it actually https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/jsDocs/+merge/263853 but for me locally qdoc is currently completely broken so I can only trial and error by pushing commits and wait for the build results.. which is a slow way of doing things
<davmor2> kalikiana: ouch
<kalikiana> qdoc kinda goes 100% cpu and then stays there til I kill it
<kalikiana> no idea why..
<davmor2> kalikiana: it hates you, hate it back it works for me ;)
<kalikiana> lol
<t1mp> https://blog.qt.io/blog/2015/07/16/qt-world-summit-2015-whats-better-than-a-speaker-announcement/
<t1mp> http://www.qtworldsummit.com/schedule/ looks more interesting than the QtCS
<kalikiana> davmor2: seems somehow you were right, now it does work...
<t1mp> wow, a lot of automotive sessions
<davmor2> kalikiana: Hatred always works...just look at starwa......wait bad example...Punisher ;)
<kalikiana> haha
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: do we go there?
<t1mp> zsombi: that seems like a good idea :)
<kalikiana> davmor2: t1mp zsombi managed to fix the docs http://geraldfield.org/html/qml-ubuntu-components-popups-popuputils.html
<t1mp> kalikiana: cool!
<t1mp> kalikiana: the text could use an update though. For example say that it returns the popup object
<kalikiana> t1mp: yeah. I'm also thinking I would expect an example there
<t1mp> I guess the examples are in Popover, but it makes sense to have them here too
<kalikiana> fun fact: popupUtils never was in qmldir
<kalikiana> lack of error checking plus magic fallback = awesome
<kalikiana> oh wait, there are more qmldir fioles
<jhodapp> Anyone know if it's possible to read key presses from the connected terminal shell in a QML app? If that's not possible, how about how to bring up the mobile keyboard and read from that without needing a text area in the app?
<kalikiana> love our directory structure sometimes :-]
<kalikiana> jhodapp: what do you mean by connected terminal shell?
<jhodapp> kalikiana, a development machine's keyboard for when the device is connected to the dev machine via USB
<t1mp> kalikiana: I think for 2.0 we can flatten it
<t1mp> kalikiana: it made sense when we had lots of types of ListItems
<t1mp> also we had more types of popups
<kalikiana> jhodapp: the only way there would be a connection here would be if you run an app from the command line in ssh; in which case typing into the shell might go towards its standard input. but there's no QML API for that
<jhodapp> kalikiana, right that's what I was testing
<jhodapp> kalikiana, how about bringing up the mobile keyboard on the device and reading any keypress from it?
<kalikiana> jhodapp: hmm if accessibility is enabled you would have dbus api, you could have a wrapper that returns the value from a script running on the phone
<kalikiana> maliit needs to be restarted to enable it, we do that in tests
<kalikiana> and then maybe using autopilot python api would be asiest
<jhodapp> kalikiana, hmm, sounds like more effort than I want...this is just for a very simple test app
<kalikiana> you could probably use osk without a text field in qml. but then there's no obvious way of feeding the data back to the development machine, unless you implementing something like a restful service or use a pastebin
<kalikiana> t1mp: http://geraldfield.org/html/qml-ubuntu-components-popups-popuputils.html
<t1mp> kalikiana: the description is slightly confusing
<t1mp> kalikiana: it is true that open() returns a popup object
<t1mp> kalikiana: but the first sentence of the description starts with "The function opens a popup object which can be either a Component or URL of a QML document."
<t1mp> that is not true. It creates and opens a popup object from the Component or URL. The Component/URL itself not the popup object that is returned
<t1mp> kalikiana: maybe you can put it in an MR? Comments there are easier to find than something in an IRC backbuffer
<kalikiana> t1mp: there is already an MR. I was just showing you the html here since J can't offer that
<kalikiana> t1mp: I updated the wording in the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/jsDocs/+merge/263853
<tim`> hrmmmm  the mx4 is an A17 but gcc and g++ isntalled by apt-get do not support -mtune=cortex-a17
<tim`> :-{
<t1mp> kalikiana: the MR is marked as superseded
<kalikiana> t1mp: one click more and you arrive here ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/jsDocs/+merge/264050
<kalikiana> unfortunately merges only get arbitrary numbers so I can't tell the difference if I copy from autocompletion
<ogra_> karni, hmm, any known issues with telegram ? i only get a white screen on both of my phones (both on latest rc-proposed image from today)
<kenvandine> ogra_, yeah, something about the thumbnailer c++ api getting dropped
<ogra_> in vivid ?
<ogra_> bah
<kenvandine> they're trying to figure out what to do
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> they didn't realize it was used by telegram
<ogra_> ah
<kenvandine> i didn't follow it closely, but i think karni said they hope to have a plan by monday
<kenvandine> which sucks, but i guess it isn't trivial
<kenvandine> karni, correct me if i'm wrong :)
<ogra_> and they couldnt just seed it back in temporaray ?
<ogra_> -ra
<kenvandine> i doubt it, i don't think it's just a package getting dropped
<kenvandine> it's a new thumbnailer version that dropped the API
<karni> ogra: old thumbnailer has been removed
<karni> that broke telegram, which was dynamically linked
<kenvandine> so we'd need the whole old thumbnailer
<karni> telegram is broken inrc proposed
<kenvandine> hey karni
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150717.changes
<karni> (sry I'm on my phone)
<karni> hi Ken
<ogra_> looks like it is only that package
<karni> so yes, know issue. we should know more on Monday. sorry about that. I didnt know the library binary would move/change API.
<kenvandine>   * Switch to unversioned Conflicts/Replaces on libthumbnailer0 to force
<kenvandine>     removal of the obsolete package on upgrade from the previous version.
<kenvandine>   * Remove the libthumbnailer0 and libthumbnailer-dev binary packages.
<ogra_> ouch !
<kenvandine> right
<karni> yes
<ogra_> thats really evil
<karni> right..
<kenvandine> i guess it wasn't part of the platform, so in theory safe to use
<kenvandine> this is where the "supported APIs" gets fuzzy
<karni> well, it was there, so we simply used it. right, ezactly Ken.
<kenvandine> same with libcontent-hub0
<karni> regarsless whether that was supported or not, we'll fix it one way or the other
<kenvandine> nothing stopping it from being used
<kenvandine> but we have been told it isn't a supported API in the platform
<karni> most probably talk over dbus, cose we're not using the QML apu of the thumbnailer
<kenvandine> karni, that's tricky too though
<kenvandine> is the DBus API a guaranteed API?
<karni> I can only say we simply thought it was not documented
<kenvandine> what if it changes?
<karni> well, thats what guys suggested, talk over sbus
<karni> dbus
<kenvandine> it's certainly a fix
<kenvandine> but it's no better than using the old unsuppported libthumbnailer0
<karni> or, they make a simple lib that exposes that api. they wanted to avoid it. I said, we need an Api for c/c++ anyway
<kenvandine> you could end up broken again
<karni> true. thus, we should know more on Monday. :)
<kenvandine> so if we need click packages to be able to use the thumbnailer
<kenvandine> we need an API that is part of the platform
<karni> theres qml api. but we want it from c++
<kenvandine> or we'll end up in this same place in 6 months
<karni> yes
<karni> i agree
<kenvandine> good
<karni> sorry Ken, hard to type fast on the phone
<kenvandine> no worry :)
<karni> hopefully we'll have a plan early next week
<kenvandine> i just wanted to make my opinion known :)
<karni> yes :)
<kenvandine> using the dbus API isn't a fix... it's a bandaid :)
<karni> true, I agree.
<kenvandine> unless the dbus API becomes a supported part of the platform
<kenvandine> then it's cool
<karni> we need solid Api. which, if you ask me, could have been done as part of the new thumbnailer in the first place :) (I think ita jist a good idea)
<karni> right
<karni> k, gotta go
<kenvandine> it's easiest as a proper lib
<kenvandine> ok, later!
<karni> :)
<Jordy_> Hi! Just thinking about buying some Smartphone for playing around with Ubuntu Phone. It should be a more powerful model. The official model in that case is MeizuMX4. However I wonder if there is some other current model that can be used with Ubuntu Phone in a useful and complete way (by programming it by my own). Any suggestions?
<tathhu> Nexus 4/5?
<Jordy_> Those arn't current models, are they? They are available second hand only, aren't they?
<tathhu> Ah, sorry. :D
<tathhu> My bad. Yeah, afaik N5 isn't produced anymore
<Jordy_> No problem :-) So the current models are not supported well?
<tathhu> I don't know, all I know that Nexus 4/5 are officially(?) supported and you can jsut do a ubuntu-device-flash. :D
<Isotop7> how do i place two columns mext to each other with and can apply their width based on percentages?
<Isotop7> btw: is there a good ebook for qml/c++/ubuntu touch apps?
<ahoneybun> Isotop7: http://qmlbook.github.io/
<Isotop7> ahoneybun: wow...thanks! seems awesome :)
<ahoneybun> Isotop7: the concept here with Rectangle should work with Columns: http://qmlbook.github.io/en/ch04/index.html#rectangle-element
<ahoneybun> worth a try
<Isotop7> ahoneybun: ty
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-18
<Isotop7> when setting x and y coordinates on objects, the coordinates apply to the upper left corner am i right?
<DanChapman> Isotop7: yes the upper left corner of it's parent.
<Isotop7> DanChapman: and the upper left corner of the object itself too?
<DanChapman> Isotop7: indeed :-)
<Isotop7> DanChapman: ty
<DanChapman> yw
<Isotop7> is there a way to easily arrange Text Labels underneath each other in a rectangle? can i use rows there?
<Isotop7> and how does the debug mode in qt creator work? doesnt the app get paused on my mark and waits for me to resume it in steps? i am not able to see declared vars at runtime not functions which i use....
<Isotop7> *nor
<snizzo> is the mx4 gpu bug fix ota?
<antony> Getting an error while creating a click package : Could not find the manifest.json file in /home/ubuntu/build-ubuntugba-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Default/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy. Please check if it is added to the install targets in your project file Error while building/deploying project ubuntugba (kit: UbuntuSDK for armhf (GCC ubuntu-sdk-15.04-vivid)) When executing step 'UbuntuSDK Click build'
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-19
<antony> My manifest.json keeps being placed in build-ubuntugba-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Default/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy/usr/local When i buikd instead of directly in build-ubuntugba-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Default/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy/ How do i fix this?
<antony> How do i make my manifest.json build in .ubuntu-sdk-deploy/ instead of .ubuntu-sdk-deploy/usr/local/
<watsug> Hi, I am using the Ubuntu SDK to try and go through the tutorial app "meanings". As per the tutorial https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/tutorials/meanings-app-html5-tutorial/, you should the javascript to the app.js file, i dont have one, is this the same as the application.js file? The file doesn't look like it does in the tutorial? Have
<watsug> much changed in how the apps are built?
<watsug> Hi, I have trouble getting the --inspector command working? I navigate to html5-tutorial-meanings to launch it with ubuntu-html5-app-launcher --www=www --inspector
<Sefe> Hi, i created a webapp and would like to publish it. But i'm kinda scared that i might get in trouble because copyright or something like that...
<mzanetti> Sefe, should be fine. State in the description that this is an unofficial webapp for that website and is not affiliated with or endorsed by the makers of that website.
<Sefe> Ok, I will do that.. Thanks alot
<Sefe> where can i get to the description from sdk?
<Sefe> or shall i create the app again with the right description?
<Sefe> found it
<Sefe> Thanks again
<maokei> so let's say I have a html 5 app and want a sqllite db is webSQL the way to go?
<sl1rpy> can someone look at my portfolio and give me some advice?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-18
<maxed> Hi. Does anyone know how in-app purchases testing for Ubuntu Phone ended? Is there a general developer-ready release? I can't find any reliable information through Google of Ubuntu Wiki :(
<ohmy> hello everybody
<ohmy> QT channels are inactive but i believe that i may have my answer here also :)
<ohmy> i need to develop an application with few screens, with a sort of carousel feature (Alt+Tab) that shows all the opened views in mosaic mode like http://goo.gl/TSDdsm
<ohmy> I know such a feature can simply be implemented using QTWayland for example but it only runs on Linux
<ohmy> anyone have an idea how can i implement such a feature please ?
<davmor2> ahayzen: hey dude any joy with what is going on with weather app seems really weird that it is just that one app that gets no location, I'm wondering if it is a framework thing maybe?
<ahayzen> davmor2, hmm i just tried reflashing my device and location is still broken, is this a known issue with mako ?
<davmor2> ahayzen: ah you have mako, open unav and sit it in the window for 15 minutes
<ahayzen> waaaa
<ahayzen> it used to lock in like 5 seconds :'(
<ahayzen> the only thing that works is the weather channel scope
<ahayzen> everything else is broken
<davmor2> ahayzen: mako only has gps unless you use som bastardised version that may or may not of got new code for gps
<ahayzen> davmor2, but i'm on the ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en channel, which used to have the HERE stuff for agps for mako ?
<ahayzen> (which it even states it is doing in the system-settings)
<davmor2> ahayzen: yeap but that may or may not of been update so may or may not be in a broken state no idea without digging and the official image is in Ubuntu so is the only one that gets tested
<ahayzen> ugh :-/
<davmor2> ahayzen: bring it up with sil2100
<ahayzen> davmor2, ok managed to get a lock in unav and i can see weather is not picking it up
<davmor2> ahayzen: but clock does right
<ahayzen> let me check..
<ahayzen> davmor2, where does clock use location ?
<davmor2> ahayzen: it say the town you are in based on location under the clock
<ahayzen> hmm it does ...but the location indicator isn't lighting up
<ahayzen> so does it get that from IP or GPS ?
<ahayzen> whereas weather and unav make the location indicator change to white
<davmor2> ahayzen: no it is gps it lights up but only for the second it takes to get it
<ahayzen> oh yeah split second as it boots
<ahayzen> ok yeah that is working
<davmor2> it only shows white when it is active
<davmor2> ahayzen: right and now weather app again and still nothing right?
<ahayzen> davmor2, yup still nothing and i see some errors in the console when i enable location detection
<ahayzen> davmor2, i get this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19920985/
<davmor2> so I don't know what the clock is doing different but weather hasn't had a location for about a week or so on ota12 or daily, you can add a location manually so it's not a biggy but it is a bit meh
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> maybe it isn't the location that has broken ...but the GeocodeModel {}
<ahayzen> as that is the code that is failing, and maybe the other apps aren't using that to get the city, lat and long ?
<ahayzen> davmor2, i've found that the quest GeocodeModel is doing to OSM is failing, i've commented on the bug ... gotta go now but will see if we can figure something out later
<ahayzen> *request
<kalikiana> t1mp: Just one comment https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ActionBar-colors/+merge/300051 You should change the Layouts import version
<davmor2> ahayzen: I wonder if it coinsided with their change in policy ie why unav went black and white
<MaxEd> appdevs, so, what's the status of payment API on Ubuntu Phone? Can I use it to make IAPs, or is it still in beta?
<pmcgowan> alecu, ^^
<alecu> MaxEd: Hi! It's already being used by some apps in the store, like: https://uappexplorer.com/app/lonewolf.mterry
<MaxEd> That great! Is there any documentation or tutorials?
<alecu> MaxEd: I need to add you to a group in launchpad if you want to use it, and I can give you further instructions
<alecu> MaxEd: please mail me your launchpad username and the name of the app where you want to use it
<MaxEd> Ah, so it's still not quite open to general public? My e-mail on launchpad is max.savenkov@gmail.com
<alecu> MaxEd: I'm alecu@canonical.com
<MaxEd> What should I do to be added to that group?
<alecu> MaxEd: it's not quite open yet, we'd like to try a few more apps first
<MaxEd> I'd like to try it. All development for Ubuntu Touch presently is an experiment for me :)
<alecu> MaxEd: that sounds great
<alecu> MaxEd: so, please let me know your launchpad username and I'll add you to the group. I'm also sending further info on how to add IAP to your app
<MaxEd> alecu, My username is max-savenkov
<alecu> MaxEd: I've added you to the launchpad group, and sent the instructions.
<MaxEd> Thank you!
<MaxEd> I'll check everything out and e-mail you if I have any questions.
<alecu> Sure, let me know if I can help.
<alecu> Thanks a lot for your interest in this.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-19
<bzoltan> Mirv: here I am ... not yet on the other side
<Mirv> bzoltan: +1 for 50%
<bzoltan> Mirv:  community first, so it is 51% :D
<kalikiana> zsombi: I think you should check out bug 1603452
<ubot5> bug 1603452 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[SDK] Change leading action background to red and icon to white" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603452
<zsombi> kalikiana: I saw that, and Rae wanted me to introduce action'specific coloring, like negative actions should have red color only...
<zsombi> kalikiana: which is not deductible from an action...
<zsombi> kalikiana: so the discussion got stalled...
<kalikiana> zsombi: Ah. Hmm so it's about who defines "negative"... maybe we should check this on Mumble, see if we might need new API
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, that si something I'd like to avoid: API to define action's kind!
<Mirv> popey: would you have time to merge https://github.com/popey/buds/pull/6 so that people get that when switching phones?
<ahayzen> davmor2, I think i've fixed the weather-app's issue!
<davmor2> ahayzen: woohoo!
<davmor2> ahayzen: if you get a click package throw it at me I'm happy to kick tyres and stuff
<ahayzen> davmor2, awesome, i'll just get a branch together :-)
<popey> Mirv: done, thanks!
<Mirv> thanks to you!
<ahayzen> davmor2, i've direct msg'd you a link to the click :-)
<mzanetti> ogra_, you're so mean
<ogra_> lol
<mzanetti> ogra_, that poor guy was pinging me for 2 days about --help and where the heck that australia option is
<ogra_> REALLY ?!?
<ogra_> oh my
<mzanetti> I totally didn't get what his problem is (except the --help doesn't work *on* the phone)
<ogra_> sorry for that :)
<mzanetti> only saw the mailing list thread now and nearly peed my pants
<ogra_> hahahaha
<ogra_> same here ... i'm currently entertaining the whole room at the sprint with my laughing
<ogra_> i think we should implement it and actually have it say "Sorry Peter, i can not do that for you" (in Hal voice)
<svij> we should from now on call it "the australia bug"™
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you sanity-check https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/apidoc-fixes/+merge/300490 for me?
<ahayzen> zsombi, o/ are you best to talk to about the BottomEdge component or is someone else better?
<zsombi> ahayzen: me :)
<zsombi> ahayzen: what's bothering you? be quick, I was about to close the lid :)
<ahayzen> zsombi, hehe :-) ... so i put a url to a page in, and that worked fine. Other than the first time it'd take a bit to load ... So then i set preloadContent=true and instead of preloading the content, nothing happens, it is empty and the contentItem is null
<ahayzen> is the preloadContent expected to work?
<zsombi> ahayzen: yes
<zsombi> ahayzen: you're setting source I hope
<ahayzen> zsombi, i'm setting contentUrl
<zsombi> ahayzen: good
<zsombi> do you see any error printed a slog?
<zsombi> as log?
<ahayzen> there was nothing
<ahayzen> and i could see that the contentItem was never changing from null
 * ahayzen double checks...
<ahayzen> yeah nothinh
<ahayzen> *nothing
<zsombi> ahayzen: UITK gallery has the feature, it works there, though we may have somethign wrong there still...
<ahayzen> ok, i see pretty much all the other apps have an alternate solution
<zsombi> ahayzen: because th epreloadContent wasn;t there when they did it
<ahayzen> like in clock http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/app/components/AlarmBottomEdge.qml .. they use _realPage to create it there
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: and so far noone migrated to teh featureseems :/
<zsombi> ahayzen: I love when they push us to get features, but then never use those... This has been there for >4 months
<ahayzen> zsombi, haha ... but maybe it is because the preload doesn't work as expected ?
<ahayzen> in my case anyway..
<zsombi> ahayzen: noone complained for it so far.. so noone tried it...
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> zsombi, ok, shall i attempt to create a mini app of the problem and report a bug ?
<zsombi> ahayzen: precisely
<ahayzen> coolio i'll do that :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: meantime I'll give it a quick look
<zsombi> ahayzen: so you're having the default setup, and use contentUrl + preloadContent, right? async as well?
<ahayzen> zsombi, effectively it is this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20061072/ .. with the addition of the height/width being set when the contentItem loads
<zsombi> ahayzen: ehm... why the heck do you set the height/width of the contentItem?
<ahayzen> otherwise it would be transparent :')
<zsombi> ahayzen: do you set that in the LocationsPage?
<ahayzen> and in all the examples in the docs ... the contentComponent has to have the width set
<ahayzen> well i was setting that in a thing afterwards ... but i also tried setting in there
<ahayzen> but maybe that wasn't working
<ahayzen> as per docs "The content must specify its width and height."
<zsombi> I think it should... the examples do not change the contentItem afterwards...
<ahayzen> ok, well it is a Page
<zsombi> ahayzen: yes, but not in BE, but in the content
<ahayzen> ok, i'm gonna try setting it to a fixed width see if that makes it work...
<ahayzen> no different :-/
<zsombi> ahayzen: ok, I can repro as well, it works with contentComponent, but not with contentUrl
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> maybe i can just put a Loader in the contentComponent for now lol
<zsombi> ahayzen: nooo, you can embed you rpage in a Component, that will be compiled only when the element will be created
<ahayzen> okies :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: Like Component { id: thePage; LocationsPage {} }
<zsombi> ahayzen: but report the bug!
<ahayzen> ok!
<ahayzen> zsombi, thanks, i'll try it :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: yw
<ahayzen> zsombi, sweet that works thanks :-D
<ahayzen> zsombi, reported bug 1604509
<ubot5> bug 1604509 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "In the bottom edge component, using preload=true with contentUrl results in an empty page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604509
<mike00> hi appdevs, is there any way to change the dimension of an icon inside a button?
<zsombi> ahayzen: CRAP, it's a one liner@
<ahayzen> zsombi, hah :')
<ahayzen> can it get in for OTA12 though :-D hehe
<zsombi> ahayzen: I have !d->url.isValid() instead of d->url.isValid() :D
<zsombi> ahayzen: no way, OTA12 flew away long ago, we're already working for OTA13
<ahayzen> haha, i'll just use the component solution for now :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: pls do, mentime I'll fix it tomorrow, it's a really small one
<ahayzen> awesome thanks :-)
<mike00> please, some appdevs can help me?
<zsombi> ahayzen: haha, I couldn't stand :D
<zsombi> ahayzen: pls check https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pleaseBottomEdgePreloadUrl/+merge/300509
<ahayzen> zsombi, hehe awesome ok :-)
<zsombi> timp: kalikiana: ^ pls one of you review the above ^
<zsombi> ahayzen: so hope your "workaround" wouldn't be there for long...
<ahayzen> hah :-) or other people won't hit the issue
<zsombi> if they do, we have a fix and a workaround
<ahayzen> exactly :-)
<ahayzen> zsombi, that seems to fix the bug for me, thanks :-D
<ahayzen> zsombi, if you are still about, the docs say for the BottomEdgeHint that the "Locked status value is set automatically when the system detects a mouse attached." ... I have a laptop with a touchpad and it gets set to Inactive not Locked :-/
<ali1234> what is the correct way to set up a development chroot?
<kalikiana> zsombi: I was going to be the tim was super fast :-D
<s_m_c> Can I ask a question about snappy here?
<s_m_c> I'll ask anyway :-)
<s_m_c> I have installed a snappy VM image (seems to be 15.04), and also installed 16.10 into a VM. While documentation about using snappy refers to using the command "snap", in both the snappy image and the wily image, the snapcraft package seems to only provide the command "snappy".
<s_m_c> Is this just that the documentation is out of date and the command "snappy" supercedes the command "snap"?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-20
<deltab> s_m_c: maybe because of a naming conflict with Semi-HMM-based Nucleic Acid Parser http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/snap.1.html
<s_m_c> Ok, that would make sense. Thanks.
<ahayzen> davmor2, o/ were you able to get a moment to see if that weather-app fix worked?
<davmor2> ahayzen: looking at it in about 5 minute need to setup some installs
<ahayzen> davmor2, coolio no worries :-)
<ahayzen> zsombi, o/ me again :-) the bottom edge hint status says "Locked status value is set automatically when the system detects a mouse attached.", i'm now at a device with a mouse and this isn't working, does it only work with unity8? and not unity7 or something ?
<davmor2> ahayzen: I can haz location \o/
<ahayzen> davmor2, \o/ :-D
<davmor2> ahayzen: pass it onto popey as and tell him to mark it as a quick fix for location
<davmor2> -as
<ahayzen> popey, ^^ :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: that will work only when we will get the Qt system info working without any AppArmor permision
<ahayzen> zsombi, ah ok :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: the doc is there as it has a backend prepared, but it's not approved yet
<zsombi> ahayzen: and can be approved once the Mir backend will come back from upstream
<ahayzen> zsombi, ok cool, so i can write the code ready, for when it does work :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: yes, you can.
<zsombi> ahayzen: the hint will autoimatically be locked, and if you don't need it, you must hide it explicitly
<ahayzen> zsombi, is there a bug tracking that? or just a known 'thing'
<zsombi> ahayzen: bahh... there should be... at least my MR is linked to a bug, lemme post
<zsombi> ahayzen: it is even linked to BE :) https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/device_detection/+merge/284282
<ahayzen> zsombi, awesome thanks :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: so subscribe to the bug/mr
<ahayzen> :-)
<popey> ahayzen: what am I doing?
<ahayzen> popey, we have that branch to fix the weather-app not detecting the location, davmor2 just checked it is working :-) ... so we can either land that and then push to the store, or i'm just finishing another branch which updates to the new headers and bottom edge and we can push to the store with that?
<popey> up to you, you'll need davmor2 to re-test I imagine?
<davmor2> popey: add it to a silo mark it as a quick fix to re-enable location, their change in policy basically broke location in weather app so ahayzen added the missing bit so it registers correctly
<davmor2> popey, ahayzen: I would prefer a separate one for the location as it is quick and easy and then a new one for the changes
<ahayzen> popey, it maybe easier just to push out this quick fix first, then we can go for a bigger one later :-)
<davmor2> also it benefits everyone now if we land the location fix
<ahayzen> yup :-)
<ahayzen> lets do that
<popey> ok
<popey> approved the merge
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, let me know if you need any clicks built
<popey> ahayzen: ok
<popey> ahayzen: built a click, tested here. davmor2 you happy for me to upload this r248
<davmor2> popey: this is just the location fix right?
<popey> yes
<davmor2> popey: push away I'll add a ticket for it
<popey> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> popey: done land away
<popey> thanks davmor2
<popey> davmor2: ahayzen published 248
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks guys
<davmor2> \o/ location for all again :)
<mcphail> davmor2: only one step away from Pokemon Go ;)
<kalikiana> mcphail: A simplified version of it might even be doable fairly easily I gather? Say an algorithm based on map features and a list of collectibles.
<mcphail> kalikiana: it would take a brave developer to trespass on Nintendo's IP
<kalikiana> mcphail: Well, it doesn't have to. You could collect exotic or extinct animals that aren't protected by some Japanese company
<kalikiana> I was assuming "pokemon go" in an Ubuntu context is more of a metaphor for location-based games
<mcphail> kalikiana: it would be nice to have something similar. My son has never been so keen to take the dogs for a walk
<ahayzen> popey, awesome thanks :-)
<kalikiana> Heh, yeah.
<kalikiana> mcphail: btw are you the same mcphail who made the ag snap? that one's awesome, it replaced ack on my system now
<kalikiana> it's so ridiculously fast
<kalikiana> mcphail: although I'm not entirely clear what the difference is between the .ag and .upstream
<mike00> hi appdevs. How can I make a vibration in a qml app?
<kalikiana> mike00: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.6/QtFeedback.HapticsEffect/
<mike00> thanks kalikiana
<mcphail> kalikiana: yes. The upstream ag has some broken logic for ignore files, so misses some things it should pick up. If it doesn't affect you, just use upstream
<mcphail> kalikiana: there's other things in my branch like proper bash completion, but I'm not sure how to implement that with a snap yet
<kalikiana> mcphail: Is there any documentation on that? A repo or wiki page?
<mcphail> kalikiana: documentation on ag itself?
 * kalikiana knows of no way to even read the description of the snap via "snap" commands
<kalikiana> mcphail: What the snap entails and patches/plans insofar as it diverges
<mcphail> kalikiana: the package on github is "silversearcher", and you can compare my branch with the upstream. I don't have the snapcraft.yaml file handy just now, but it is very simple: just pulls my branch and teh upstream branch
<mcphail> https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher
<kalikiana> Hmm scary disclaimer :-D
<mcphail> heh
<ahoneybun> omg Hangups on my desktop in a snap
<ahoneybun> super cool
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-21
<mike00> appdevs: is there a way to make untouchable a button?
<kalikiana> mike00: enabled: false ?
<ogra_> kalikiana, fassmichnichtan: true
<ogra_> :P
<kalikiana> lol
<mike00> thanks kalikiana
<mimecar> good evening
<mimecar> Is it easier to start with a scope and then move to a native application or does not matter?
<mimecar> I would like to access both user data and online resources
<maokei> bq m10 is it possible to isntall qtCreator on it?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-22
<mardy_> DanChapman: hi! Got a minute?
<DanChapman> mardy_: hey!
<mardy_> DanChapman: did you see my last comment on bug 1421923?
<ubot5> bug 1421923 in Dekko "No notifications for new mails" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421923
<DanChapman> not yet. Looking now
<DanChapman> mardy_: oh that push helper shouldn't have been shipped in the release clicks :-/. It's just a dumb binary i was using for playing with the push service a while back. Would re-using the gmail webapps one suffice for now? if so i'll sort that out now.
<mardy_> DanChapman: yes, that makes the notification appear
<mardy_> DanChapman: then if I click on it, Dekko opens, but for some reason it says on the folder; it doesn't open the message
<mardy_> DanChapman: but that's something which can be fixed later
<DanChapman> mardy_: ok, thanks! Yeah it was previously rather difficult to actually open the message with how the old imap model worked. Should be much easier now though. I'll file a bug for it after lunch.
 * kalikiana smiles a happy smile seeing the notification bug being picked up
<subet> Hey there,  I've got a short question: How do I make an app open its store page?
<pmcgowan> subet, looking at how uappexplorer does it, you can open t in the scope with scope://com.canonical.scopes.clickstore?q=appname
<subet> pmcgowan: Thanks
<subet> It's not possible to directly open the store page instead of "only" searching for the app, is it?
<pmcgowan> that url will open the app description in the scope
<pmcgowan> there is no store page per se, just the metadata
<subet> Yeah, it will search for the app name but it doesn't opens the details page for the app where the user can install it directly.
<pmcgowan> oh right, there should be a way
<subet> do you know if there's a bug report for that?
<pmcgowan> one sec let me grab someone who may know
<pmcgowan> subet, can I ask what you are trying to do? get a second app installed from a first app?
<subet> No, I just want to have an about page with a button like "rate" which should  direct the user to the store page.
<pmcgowan> oh nice
<pmcgowan> subet, no way to do it and I am told surprisingly not easy to provide, but you could add a bug on unity-scopes-shell
<subet> pmcgowan: okay, thanks for the information! I'll file a bug.
<subet> pmcgowan: Is this okay? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1605752
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1605752 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Possibility to open an app's store page using a link" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> subet, yep thanks
<subet> okay, thank you
<subet> Question: Is it possible/wanted/legit to have a `Donate` button in an app using the new in-app-purchases?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-23
<mimecar> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-24
<nobodyinperson> Hey guys! I am writing a little co2 from USB logging application that I would like to package. I already know how to package. The application will be a "service", not in userspace, started by a udev rule. I am now  wondering, where in the file system the logged co2 data should be placed. Since it is a log or something variable, I would put it under /var. But /var/log is for system programs. /var/local is (after wikipedia) for thi
<slvn> hello, anyone there who could try this game on a ubuntu phone ? https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.1bsyl.spider
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-07-17
<papertigers> anyone know how to properly link against libcurl in 16.04
<papertigers> curl-config --libs says to use "-L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lcurl"  but the linker still cant find the symbols
